# Seguimento - Janeiro 2007



## kimcarvalho (1 Jan 2007 às 07:40)

BOM ANO NOVO 2007 a todos!!!  

Que possamos ver ao longo deste seguimento, muitos testemunhos de neve a cotas latas, médias e baixas. E que sejam de Norte a Sul do país (sem esquecer a Madeira e os Açores).    

Começo o primeiro dia do ano com uma noite típicamente anticiclónica; neblina matinal e 5,2ºC, com uma pressão muito alta de 1039hPa.


----------



## Hugo Santos (1 Jan 2007 às 10:00)

BOM ANO NOVO!!!
Para este ano ano desejo enormes diluvios, quero ir trabalhar de bote, eheheh
Começo o ano com uns agradáveis 10,9º.


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

Por aqui está a chover, com uma pressão de 1037hPa e uma temperatura de 14.4ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

Boas neste novo ano por aqui tive a primeira mínima do ano de 7,9ºC agora tenho 12,3ºC e uma pressão bem mais baixa de 1033hpa alguma neblina


----------



## mocha (1 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

BOM ANO 2007 a todo o pessoal do forum.
por aqui sigo com 11,5 com sol e neblina a mistura. ontem vi me grega pra chegar ao barreiro por causa do nevoeiro, parece k o cenario para esta noite nao ira ser mt diferente, a ver vamos.


----------



## Mago (1 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

Boas e Bom Ano !
Por aqui foi
Temperatura Máxima 10.9°C às 15:33 
Temperatura Mínima 8.8°C às 1:19 

Agora sigo com 10,5ºC céu nublado


----------



## Sanxito (1 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Feliz ano 2007 a todos os meteoloucos amigos e familiares...
Hoje tive uma mínima de 10,4ºc a máxima não pude registar pk só acordei agora e o sensor apanhou um pouco de sol...
Durante a manhã esteve nevoeiro cerrado, com uma visibilidade maxima de 15 metros.
Neste momento estou com 14,2ºc e já com algum nevoeiro...


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

Um dia bem quente para Janeiro.

Hoje: 9,4ºC / 12,9ºC

Espero que estes dias de Primavera não se mantenham por muito tempo.


----------



## ACalado (1 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

bom ano a todos que 2007 seja um ano cheio de alegrias  
por aqui tenho 7.7ºc


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2007 às 18:38)

Bom anO pessoal!  ke tenhamos muitas coixas pra discutir i conversar neste forum! i começe ja com este mes!


----------



## Luis França (1 Jan 2007 às 18:57)

Isso de certeza vai acontecer dentro de dias ... vejamos temos a lua cheia (dia 3), o seu perigeu do ano (estará o ambiente reunido para movimentos tectónicos por todo o planeta!), as instabilidades do Atlântico norte já estão perto ....  é só esperar. Questões Saturninas .. 

Bela espiral a NW dos Açores:


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2007 às 19:04)

Esperar por????


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2007 às 19:30)

Aqui a máxima foi de 12,2ºC  A mínima de manhã foi 9,3ºC, mas como o céu limpou estou agora a bater a mínima com 8,0ºC. A pressão continua altíssima com 1043 hPa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

A minha máxima ainda chegou aos tórridos 13,8ºC  

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC e 1039 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

Boas...
Eu tou estagnado nos 14,5ºc e tmb com uma pressão altissima, 1040 hPa...
O céu está agora limpo...


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2007 às 20:53)

Bom Ano a todos!

O ano começou com chuvisco continuo pelo menos até ao meio-dia.
Finalmente o céu está pouco nublado o que permite uma descida de temperatura. 
Temp. Actual: 9.8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

Ola pessoal e um bom ano de 2007 a todos   

Neste momento, aqui tenho 13C e uma pressão de 1037,8 com uma humidade de 87%.

Durante a manha fui a Lisboa e apanhei um nevoeiro do caraças na Vasco da Gama.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2007 às 22:47)

por aki ceu limpo 8,3


----------



## Mago (1 Jan 2007 às 23:09)

Por aqui agora tenho 6,5ºC já desceu bem, o céu está estrelado


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2007 às 23:09)

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,0ºC agora tenho 14,4ºC e 1040hpa...


----------



## Snow (1 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Bom ano a todos
Que este topico possa ser bastante movimentado!
Abraço


----------



## Mago (2 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

Segue a descida já está em 7,5ºC céu limpo, Boa Noite....


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2007 às 01:01)

Boas a todos...
Ando aki num sobe e desce, o céu fica limpo ora fica nublado, enfim agora tá limpo e voltou a descer.
Sigo com uns tórridos 13,2ºc


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2007 às 02:18)

Bem está na hora de ir dormir...
Sigo com 12,8ºc...


----------



## mocha (2 Jan 2007 às 09:54)

bom dia por aqui ceu nublado, temp 9,3c


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2007 às 10:46)

Boas,

Sigo com 12.4º e a subir . Tive de minima 9.4º às 6:29 e no dia 1 a minima foi de 7.7º com nevoeiro cerradissimo.

Embora vá com os 12.4º a maxima de hoje ainda é das 00:34 com 14.2º


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2007 às 12:24)

Bom 2007 a todos! 

Por aqui uma manhã fresquinha!  + 4,1ºC neste momento.

A mínima foi aos - 0,1ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Aqui mínima de 10,3ºC 
agora tenho 12,4ºC e 1039hpa céu limpo com ligeira neblina


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Temperatura actual: 7,3ºC

Mínima esta manhã: -0,6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2007 às 13:02)

Boa tarde a todos...
Neste momento estou com 15,9ºc e céu limpo.
Tive uma mínima de 10,3ºc e a máxima foi de 16,2ºc...


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde a todos...
> Neste momento estou com 15,9ºc e céu limpo.
> Tive uma mínima de 10,3ºc e a máxima foi de 16,2ºc...



Isso é que é optimismo, já falas em máxima e ainda agora são pouco mais das 13h  .

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,2ºC e tenho neste momento 9,9ºC.
Dia de nevoeiro cerrado e com uma considerável sensação de frio (H.R. praticamente a 100%), não fosse o vento predominantemente do quadrante Norte (é este que por aqui é conhecido como o Vento Suão, pois faz um barulho de assobio nas chaminés )

Esta imagem é do amanhecer, por volta das 8h da manhã:






E aqui (imagem das 12h) pode-se ver claramente a mancha de nevoeiro que afecta toda esta região (vale do rio Guadiana e zonas adjacentes)


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Bom ano Pessoal!!

de volta ao trabalho e ao forum


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

Por aqui, estamos com uns agradáveis 13.5 graus e um sol a brilhar intensamente. Já repararam na temperatura elevada das Penhas Douradas? Lá se vai a pouca neve ainda existente na Serra.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2007 às 14:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Isso é que é optimismo, já falas em máxima e ainda agora são pouco mais das 13h  .
> 
> Por cá a mínima foi de 5,2ºC e tenho neste momento 9,9ºC.
> Dia de nevoeiro cerrado e com uma considerável sensação de frio (H.R. praticamente a 100%), não fosse o vento predominantemente do quadrante Norte (é este que por aqui é conhecido como o Vento Suão, pois faz um barulho de assobio nas chaminés )
> ...




É verdade Kim optimismo  pk quase todos os dias a minha máxima acontece até ás 13 horas... agora tou com 15,2ºc...
Bela foto do amanhecer. Ontem por aki tmb estava complicado, tinha no máximo 15 metros de visibilidade, já não me lembrava de um nevoeiro assim tão cerrado...


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

Muito nevoeiro durante a manhã. A humidade deve estar bem próximo dos 100%

A mínima foi de 5.7ºC mas a máxima está a situar-se nos 9.6ºC.
Céu limpo neste momento.

O rio Minho, aqui por Melgaço, só nesta última semana é que voltou ao seu leito habitual...


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

Bem lá se foi o nevoeiro e a nebolusidade.

Tenho neste momento: 9,8ºC e 1037 hPa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Aqui máxima de 14,3ºC...
Agora tenho 13,7ºC e 1037hpa...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Máxima hoje: 16.6º (16:11)

Agora 15.6º 1036hpa 73% hum.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2007 às 19:07)

7,7º ceu limpo!


----------



## Mago (2 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

Temperatura Máxima 9.0°C às 14:29 
Temperatura Mínima 4.7°C às 8:08 
Agora 7ºC céu limpo


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

A máxima cá foi 10,1ºC.

Neste momento céu estreladito com 7,4ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A máxima cá foi 10,1ºC.
> 
> Neste momento céu estreladito com 7,4ºC.



Boas pessoal...
Poix é Kim o meu optimismo foi correcto,  a minha máxima foi mesmo akela de 16,2ºc mas a mínima deve ser batida antes da meia noite...
Agora sigo com 11,2ºc


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 20:34)

Condições actuais: céu limpo, 4,9ºC e 84% de hr.

10,0ºC de máxiam hoje.

A inversão térmica provocou valores elevados de temperatura nas áreas de maior altitude.

Hoje nas Penhas Douradas: 4,2ºC / 14,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

Boas,

Sigo com 10,6º 89% 1036hpa

-4,1º que ontem à mesma hora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2007 às 00:05)

por aki vai ser uma noite bem freskinha!!  

ceu limpo 5,5º


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Aqui hoje 0,7ºC / 9,3ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e em alguns locais já se formou nevoeiro. A temperatura é de 2,3ºC, com 96% hr e 1044 hPa.


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Fil disse:


> Aqui hoje 0,7ºC / 9,3ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e em alguns locais já se formou nevoeiro. A temperatura é de 2,3ºC, com 96% hr e 1044 hPa.



1044hPa? Qual é o recorde que registaste até hoje?


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

Aqui agora tenho 7,9ºC e 1036hpa


----------



## Mago (3 Jan 2007 às 02:05)

Por aqui desce a temperatura
3,2ºC
1036hpa


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 02:15)

Boas pessoal, por aki estou com 9,9ºc estagnados... mas bem melhor k ontem...


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 09:16)

Bom dia pessoal, hoje tenho por aki céu limpo e vento fraco, a temperatura actual está nos 10,9ºc e a mínima foi de 8,1ºc...


----------



## mocha (3 Jan 2007 às 09:17)

bom dia, hoje bem mais fresco que ontem 6.4 C


----------



## Mago (3 Jan 2007 às 09:21)

Apenas +2ºC agora


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 09:58)

Sigo por aki com 11,1ºc...


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2007 às 10:32)

Sanxito,

Tinha dito em Dezembro que aqui era bem mais fresquinho que no seixal.

Sigo com 9.1º e a minima foi de 4.7º


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 10:34)

Decididamente o sensor não está bom, agora estou a fazer um teste com outro termometro ao lado e a diferença nota-se.
12,2ºc errados contra 11,2ºc, mas o problema é k daki a pouco vou registar a minha máxima pk o sensor vai começar a transmitir valores altissimos...
Bem, acabou de subir para os 12,7ºc.
Não está a funcionar em condições...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Jan 2007 às 10:35)

Bons dias a famelga meteolouca!  

Ora por cá a mín. foi de 5ºC e nevoeiro durante a noite e ínicio da manhã., Neste momento tenho céu limpo e 8,8ºC. De destacar a temp. que apresentava a EMA de Elvas às 8h 2,6ºC, como é que pode ser???? Não sei, talvez de me verem reclamar tanto nas enormes difeenças com Estremoz, resolveram, e porque é Ano Novo, dar-me um presente!  

A pressão essa contínua altinha 1037 hPa.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

Mais uma manhã de sincelo, a primeira deste ano.
Mínima de -2,4ºC. 
Continua o nevoeiro com -1,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2007 às 10:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Decididamente o sensor não está bom, agora estou a fazer um teste com outro termometro ao lado e a diferença nota-se.
> 12,2ºc errados contra 11,2ºc, mas o problema é k daki a pouco vou registar a minha máxima pk o sensor vai começar a transmitir valores altissimos...
> Bem, acabou de subir para os 12,7ºc.
> Não está a funcionar em condições...



Tens o sensor à sombra, afastado da parede e em zona arejada?


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2007 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Hoje mínima de -1,2ºC...   Neste momento +0.6ºC e bastante nevoeiro.

Bom trabalho


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens o sensor à sombra, afastado da parede e em zona arejada?



Poix é hot, não posso ter o sensor afastado da parede pk vivo num prédio sem varandas, mas o sensor está na janela das traseiras e o sol só aparece aki por volta das 14h40 e esconde-se logo por volta das 16h30, é uma selva de betão esta zona, mas bastante ventosa.
Nunca deixei o sensor cair, portanto deve ser mesmo erro... 
Quero comprar uma estação porreira mas pra já não posso...


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Minho disse:


> 1044hPa? Qual é o recorde que registaste até hoje?



Foi 1046 hPa no dia de ontem   Ás 00h a estação tinha 1043,4 hPa.

Eu tive uma mínima de -1,1ºC. O nevoeiro por aqui já dissipou e a temperatura continua a subir, neste momento está em 3,9ºC com 86% hr.

O nevoeiro visto a 800m de altitude:


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Por aki estou com 15,3ºc e é a máxima até ao momento...céu limpo e algum vento...


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Qual o dia mais quente?  













Onde mais se notam esses valores elevados para Janeiro é nas Penhas Douradas.

Janeiro:
Dia 2: 4,2ºC / 14,2ºC
Dia 3: 8,9ºC / 15,8ºC (até ao momento)

Nesses dias de Agosto os valores foram mais baixos que agora em Janeiro.

Agosto:
Dia 16: 6,3ºC / 11,6ºC
Dia 17: 6,5ºC / 10,4ºC
Dia 18: 7,4ºC / 10,5ºC


----------



## Mago (3 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Com a alteração de lugar do termomemtro da estação do meu colega entre as nossas estações existe agora uma discrepância de valores, penso que ele não devia ter colocado a dele no lugar abrigado.

Minima Minha: +0,3ºC
Minima Dele: -1ºC

Agora na Minha Estação : +10ºC
Na Estação Dele: +4,1ºC

È impossivel só estarem 4,1ºC aqui esta um dia super ameno de sol, em temperatura aparente estao seguramente mais de 10ºC, a estação dele deve estar a debitar valores falseados.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2007 às 14:24)

Fil disse:


> Foi 1046 hPa no dia de ontem   Ás 00h a estação tinha 1043,4 hPa.
> 
> Eu tive uma mínima de -1,1ºC. O nevoeiro por aqui já dissipou e a temperatura continua a subir, neste momento está em 3,9ºC com 86% hr.





Boas, Fil!!! 

essa última do castelo a surgir no meio do nevoeiro é de antologia!!! 

Espectacular!!!


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

Max. 15.7º às 15:55 depois da minima de 4.7º hoje pela manhã


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2007 às 17:49)

Fil disse:


> Foi 1046 hPa no dia de ontem   Ás 00h a estação tinha 1043,4 hPa.
> 
> Eu tive uma mínima de -1,1ºC. O nevoeiro por aqui já dissipou e a temperatura continua a subir, neste momento está em 3,9ºC com 86% hr.
> 
> O nevoeiro visto a 800m de altitude:



Está muito bonito, principalmente a do castelo 

Máxima de 5,6ºC

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 4,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2007 às 18:07)

Máxima de hoje:13,6ºC...
Agora tenho 11,5ºC e 1033hpa a baixar aos poucos


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2007 às 18:52)

Boas,

Por aqui máxima foi de 14,2ºC com muita poluição dos aviões a ficar cristalizadoi no céu!
Já actualizei previsão no blog até ao dia 12


----------



## mocha (3 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

ja la fui espreitar


----------



## mocha (3 Jan 2007 às 19:22)

ja la fui espreitar 
ps Fil grandes fotos espectaculo


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

Boas pessoal
Neste momento tenho 10,2ºc e a máximafoi de 15,3ºc...


----------



## Mago (3 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

Sigo com uns apenas +3,8ºC até logo....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2007 às 21:11)

Por aqui está céu limpo.
Estou com 9.8 graus e 98%  de humidade e 1020 hpa.

É o meu primeiro relato das condições por aqui   .


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2007 às 21:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui está céu limpo.
> Estou com 9.8 graus e 98%  de humidade e 1020 hpa.
> 
> É o meu primeiro relato das condições por aqui   .



Já chegou a tua Oregon? A tua pressão devia andar a rondar os 1033 ou 1034. Deve ser da altitude. Tens de ajustar.

Sigo com 10.1º - 94% - 1033hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

Sim chegou ontem a estação é mesmo fixe mas ainda me estou a entender com ela   .

Sim tenho de a calibrar eu vivo num 5 andar por isso esperem grandes rajadas de vento  .


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2007 às 21:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim chegou ontem a estação é mesmo fixe mas ainda me estou a entender com ela   .
> 
> Sim tenho de a calibrar eu vivo num 5 andar por isso esperem grandes rajadas de vento  .



Já agora fica um mini-manual.

- Selecionas o botao da pressão e deixas em sea-level
- Carrega no "SET" ate a pressão piscar.
- Andas com as setas para o valor correcto.
- Se continuas com 1020hpa mete no "sea level" a 1034hpa, ou seja +14 unidades.

Qd a ligares ao PC e debitares dados para a net é que começa o show.

P.S. E não te esqueças de inscrever no wunderground.com e no meteoclimatic.com

Agora para não dizerem que estou off-topic:

9.8º - 94% - 1034 hpa


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2007 às 21:50)

Aqui agora tenho 9,6ºC,85%HR e 1033hpa...


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

Parabens aos novos felizes contemplados com EMA privadas   

Aqui por Braga
Min: 4.8ºC
Max: 13.1ºC
Pressão Actual: 1031
Situação: Céu encoberto por nuvens altas


----------



## chechu (3 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

St Germain en Laye Franca. 

21h00 UTC
7°C 
1023.2 hPa 
89% humidade


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Por setubal vou com 8,3ºC não acredito nos 3ºc uprevistos pelo IM

edito!ups já são 10ºC previstos pelo IM lololol


----------



## Mago (4 Jan 2007 às 00:35)

O vento aqui já mudou para W (Oeste), a temperatura subiu um pouco até aos 4,8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Boa noite pessoal, por aki sigo com 8,2ºc e tive uma mínima de 8,1 e máxima de 15,3ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

Por aki já tive 7,8ºc mas subiu e sigo com 8,4ºc...
E até amanhã malta...


----------



## Bruno Campos (4 Jan 2007 às 08:14)

ontem tive uma amplitude termica de quase 12º C, a minima foi de 3º
esta noite a minima desceu aos 5,0ºC


----------



## mocha (4 Jan 2007 às 09:27)

boas, por aqui 7,3C com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 10:47)

Por cá a última metade da madrugada e parte da manhã, como já vem sendo habitual desde há uns dias, foram de nevoeiro.
A mínima foi baixa portanto, 2,8ºC (e de 1,3ºC na EMA do IM). Neste momento está a despejar e tenho 8,5ºC.


----------



## mocha (4 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

não sei k se passa, aqui cada vez vejo menos


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

mocha disse:


> não sei k se passa, aqui cada vez vejo menos




Realmente tá um nevoeiro muito intenso.

A minha minima foi de 7.3ºC às 7:27 e agora sigo com 11.9ºC - 92% - 1035hpa


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima ficou nos 7,3ºC com um nevoeiro muito denso neste momento ainda tenho algum nevoeiro e uma temperatura de 12,2ºC e 1034hpa


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Boa tarde malta....
Por aki estou com uma dia k mais parece de primavera, tive uma mínima aceitável de 7,6ºc mas já vou com 17,8ºc...
Miguel belas fotos de nevoeiro...


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

Por estes lados, continua a dominar o sol, registando-se na zona baixa da cidade uma temperatura de 13.5 graus. Sinto falta do branco na paisagem, nem que fosse só no Maciço Central, mas parece que não estamos em ano de muita neve ou será que vem a caminho???

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

Bem por aki já tive a minha máxima poix não acredito volte aos 18,2ºc mas neste momento estou com 17,3ºc...
Kero neve e frioooooo, se prometer-mos k nos portamos bem pode ser k alguém atenda ao nosso pedido...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

por incrivel k pareça por aki a tempratura não passa dos 12.5º e com chuva miudinha!esta freskinho


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

Máx 16.6ºC às 15:11

Agora sigo com 15.0ºC - 77% - 1033hpa


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Por aki estou com 14,7ºc e aki perto na casa da minha tia estavam á 10 minutos 13,9ºc...


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

Vejo que o fórum hoje andou um bocado violento  Não se esqueçam que este não é * o fórum do Autohoje*.  Aqui educação e respeito! 

Ainda por cima em dia de aniversário do Fil  

Mas continuando, as condições meteorológicas (climatéricas para os jornalistas) foram um pouco desabituais para Braga pois teve nevoeiro praticamente toda a tarde. 
Temp. Máx: 10.6ºC
Temp. Min: 7.1ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1030hPa

Temp Actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

Também por aqui houve nevoeiro, mais ou menos até às 12 horas.

Mínima de -0,8ºC e 9,2ºC de máxima.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

Realmente é desagradável ver postes como hoje vi...  O que faz a alta pressão que temos encima!  

Vá lá tenham calma e curta a meteorologia, isso de entrar numa de disputas pessoais é algo um pouquito infantil... Lá se concorda-mos ou discordamos de alguém é bom e saudável dizê-lo, mas com modos, há maneiras de se dizerem as coisas, _Atão na é que tenho de arranjar um cajado para meter ordem nisto_!  

Bem voltando ao tópico. Por aqui a máxima foi de 12,1ºC. Neste momento tenho 8,9ºC e 1033 hPa. Foi um dia onde à sombra estava frio e ao Sol era agradável. Nas zonas sombrias o solo permaneceu completamente molhado, até parecia que tinha chovido.


----------



## Mago (4 Jan 2007 às 20:25)

Hoje: Temperatura Máxima 11.7°C ,Minima 3,4ºC ( céu pouco nublado)
Agora 7,9ºC Nevoeiro Pingão!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2007 às 20:38)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado estou com 12.2ºC e humidade 94%.

A pressão já teve em 1033hpa mas agora está em 1034hpa.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

Aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 14,1ºC e tive neblina toda a tarde! por incrível que pareça a neblina desapareceu por completo ao cair da noite! neste momento tenho 11,9ºC mas já tive 11,1ºC as 18:52!


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Por cá tenho neste momento uns ridiculos 7,4ºC (subiu nos últimos minutos) e humidade a 100%! A mínima foi de -0,5ºC e a máxima de 9,6ºC.

Olhem só como estava ontem a humidade nas Penhas Douradas ás 00h:





9% 

As Penhas Douradas têm tido uma anomalia positiva brutal nestes primeiros dias do mês!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 00:31)

Essa estação devia tar bebada  acho que isso nem no Verão é possivel.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2007 às 00:47)

Aqui  tenho 11,2ºC,1032hpa e muita humidade a ponto de parecer que acabou de chover a pouco fui a rua e escorreguei mais que uma vez nalgumas zonas seco mas noutras  o chão está muito molhado


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa estação devia tar bebada  acho que isso nem no Verão é possivel.



É possivel sim, em dias de forte inversão térmica. A temperatura era superior a 10ºC a essa hora.

Aqui ainda vou em 7,1ºC...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2007 às 01:30)

Boas a todos...
Isto por aki tá uma treta, humidade até dizer chega, e uma temperatura de 11,1ºc...
Isto é o k se chama um inverno da treta, não se passa nada nem faz frio, pelo menos k houvesse algo pra animar a malta... 
Até a minha cadela se queixa, só sabe andar com a lingua de fora ...


----------



## Mago (5 Jan 2007 às 01:51)

9% nem no deserto do Sara no Verão deve estar, ou então colocaram um desumificador na Estação.  lol
Por aqui 1030hpa , 7,2ºC neblina pouco densa.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2007 às 02:25)

Bem acho k vou por o sensor no congelador pra sonhar um bocado 
K seca, anda nos 10,9ºc 11,1ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2007 às 05:14)

Pessoal o Kim tanto pediu tanto pediu k no meio deste tédio meteorológico às 3h00 Elvas era a estação mais fria com 3,4ºc  
Isto por aki continua intragável...sigo com 11,2ºc e céu limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 07:30)

Céu pouco nublado com uns estractos á mistura.

Por aqui vai-se andando com 11.8ºC e a humidade é que está quase no auge 98% na rua parece que acabou de chover quanto á pressão está nos 1032hpa.  

Enfim só mesmo a humidade é que tem sido uma constante   .


----------



## mocha (5 Jan 2007 às 09:32)

boas! o cenario continua, nevoeiro denso e 8,3C.


----------



## tozequio (5 Jan 2007 às 10:48)

Boas pessoal, espero que tenham entrado em 2007 com o pé direito  

Por aqui começamos o ano de forma um pouco aborrecida, com o nevoeiro e/ou chuva miudinha a marcar o dia de ontem. Tive 2.4ºC/10.9ºC

Hoje de manhã mínima de 8.4ºC e neste momento parece que o nevoeiro/nuvens estão a dissipar, já se vê algum azul no céu.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 11:47)

Por agora céu quase limpo e já 10,7ºC   De manhã havia nevoeiro.

4,2ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 12:03)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar nublado.

Estou com 15.6ºCa estação está a indicar chuva o que me esta a deixar  a humidade tem estado a baixar e já vai em 73%.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

por aqui a minima foi de 8.0º às 5:09

Está a levantar o nevoeiro e vou com 13.9º e a subir.

Em vez de bater minimas ando preocupado a ver se bato máximas  

Desde 1 de Janeiro.

Min. 4.7º dia 3
Máx. 16.6º dia 2


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Sanxito disse:


> Pessoal o Kim tanto pediu tanto pediu k no meio deste tédio meteorológico às 3h00 Elvas era a estação mais fria com 3,4ºc
> Isto por aki continua intragável...sigo com 11,2ºc e céu limpo...




   

Eu não tinha já dito, eles vêm cá ao fórum e de tanto lerem as minhas lamentações... acabaram por me dar estes pequenos bónus!  

A minha mínima foi de 4,2ºC. E realmente pelo que vi a nível nacional, foi no interior alentejano que se fez sentir mais frio. Na Alentejo e na EMA de Portimão ... (esta é outra das tais que dão temperaturas tipo Trás-os-Montes! Estão a pensar abrir lá uma estancia de ski e tudo! ).

Dia com nebolusidade alta, mas de temperatura primaveril . Tenho neste momento, 12,9ºC e subindo... é hoje que visto calções .

Como se costuma dizer, uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras.


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Boas,

"Adoro essa rabos de Gato"  
está um dia agradável, minima hoje foi de 10,3ºC, neste momento 15,1ºC e 1033hPa!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2007 às 13:16)

Boas malta, por aki estou com 17,8ºc e tive uma mínima de 10,2ºc...
Hora de almoço...


----------



## Mago (5 Jan 2007 às 13:26)

Minima de 8,2ºC e agora estou com 11,4ºC
Céu nublado com algumas abertas....


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2007 às 13:43)

Boas
A minha mínima foi de 9,5ºC...
  Agora vou com 13,2ºC e 1031hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2007 às 14:09)

Pela Covilhã, o sol continua a predominar, mas com algumas nuvens, principalmente do lado da Serra. O termómetro marca 14 graus 

Saudações serranas.


----------



## mocha (5 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

aqui ja marcou 17C


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

Um dia quentinho também por aqui. A máxima chegou a 12,8ºC. Neste momento já caiu para 8,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

Aqui a máxima chegou aos 15,1ºC...
Agora vou com 13,8ºC e 1030hpa o anticiclone vai perdendo força aos poucos


----------



## Mago (5 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

Temperatura Máxima 11.8°C 

Agora 7,5ºC 1030hpa


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 18:53)

Desde as 17 horas que começou a entrar nevoeiro de Norte e agora tenho 7,4ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

Por aqui o maximo foi á 13h 17.8ºC com céu pouco nublado.

Agora está-se com 13.0ºC 78% de humidade e 1031 hpa e o céu está limpo.

A minha estação continua a indicar chuva mas o programa não


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

Por aki tive um amínima de 10,2ºc e uma máxima de 17,5ºc e agora estou com 13,2ºc...
Efiim mais umdia primaveril...K seca...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A pressão tem estado a saltar dos 1032hpa para os 1033hpa e vice-versa.
Estão uns malidtos 11.1ºC e a humidade esta a 97% ao menos que a temperatura batesse nos 0ºC mas não nem geada mercemos   

Este tédio dá cabo de mim .


----------



## chechu (5 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

Ola todos. Queria saber se havia muita neve na serra da Estrela ? 

http://www.offshore.pt/snowspot.php?snow_spot=1

Nesta webcam nao se ve nenhuma por isso me pregunto ....


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Aqui a temperatura está em 7ºC há mais de 2 horas  O nevoeiro que apareceu no inicio da noite subiu e temos agora um estrato mesmo por cima da cidade.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

chechu disse:


> Ola todos. Queria saber se havia muita neve na serra da Estrela ?
> 
> http://www.offshore.pt/snowspot.php?snow_spot=1
> 
> Nesta webcam nao se ve nenhuma por isso me pregunto ....



Com os valores de temperatura que se têm feito sentir não deve haver quase nada


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

Por aki estou com 11,7ºc e bastante humidade...


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2007 às 00:15)

Por aqui 6,5ºC e 1030hpa céu limpo


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Jan 2007 às 00:41)

A minha máxima foi de 15,3ºC com céu pouco nublado, por nebolusidade alta.

Tenho neste momento 7ºC e 1032 hPa e céu estrelado. A húmidade está ao rubro há água em tudo o que é superfície , segundo a EMA do IM é de 93%, mas pelo que posso constatar está mais alta!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

por aki nevoeiro total! 


7,6º
1016hPa


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 01:06)

pessoal não sei se já viram, mas a partir de dia 15 os Açôres terão uma iso -5 mesmo ás portas do Corvo e Flores...Alguém tem conhecimento de alguma neve á cota0 por akelas bandas ??
K seca de tempo estou com 11,8ºc...


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

A minha máxima foi de 15,1ºC agora tenho uns altos 11,2ºC e 1031hpa tem andado a oxilar entre os 1030 e os 1032hpa


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 02:48)

Bem tá na hora da deita e por aki fico com uns 11,7ºc...
Que Janeiro mais tosco este...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Jan 2007 às 08:31)

Bons dias,

Por aqui nevoeiro pingão cerrado, com 3,8ºC neste momento. A mínima foi de 3,6ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Por aki estou com uns 15,3ºc céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e um resto de nevoeiro k não sei se chegou a ser denso...
A mínima foi quase de verão 10,7ºc e os 15,3ºc são a máxima até ao momento...


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Ontem acabei com mínima de 6.4ºC e máxima de 15.7ºC. Esta manhã mínima de 4.2ºC e neste momento máxima de 12.4ºC, o neveoiro só dissipou por volta do meio-dia.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Aqui por Setubal tive uma minima de 7,3ºC agora vou com 13,9C e 1031hpa uma bela tarde para passear vou á luz kem ker vir?


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setubal tive uma minima de 7,3ºC agora vou com 13,9C e 1031hpa uma bela tarde para passear vou á luz kem ker vir?


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setubal tive uma minima de 7,3ºC agora vou com 13,9C e 1031hpa uma bela tarde para passear vou á luz kem ker vir?



Por aki 15,7ºc...
Vamos lá ver se akeles gajos do bairro não nos dão k fazer... 
Eu keria ir mas não tenho tempo...bom jogo miguel


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Boas
Por aqui a minima foi de 6,3ºC agora está-sejá com os agradáveis 11,5ºC céu pouco nublado a pressão esteve em 1030hpa e agora em 1029hpa


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setubal tive uma minima de 7,3ºC agora vou com 13,9C e 1031hpa uma bela tarde para passear vou á luz kem ker vir?



Já agora, será que vais encontrar o Luper?   Ele também é de Oliveira do Bairro


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 14:17)

Bem por aki parece k o nevoeiro quer voltar, estou com 15,4ºc mas a máxima foi 16,2ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2007 às 14:39)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 15.5ºC e humidade a 62% a pressão ronda os 1029hpa.

Não se preocupem que o frio está a aumentar de ano para ano   .

E quanto maior e mais destrutiva for a irregularidade meteorologica maior será o arrefecimento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

Por aqui dia de nevoeiro, que parece querer levantar a esta hora.
Temperatura actual 7,8ºC.

A temperatura mínima foi de 3,4ºC

Dia bastante fresquinho pois aqui por estas bandas!   
Pelo menos serve para quebrar a monotonia e eu gosto muito de ver umas belas paisagens com nevoeiro, ou melhor não vêr hehehe 


Neste momento o nevoeiro a abandonar-nos...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

Boas sigo com 13.7º

A máxima foi de 15.1º e a minima de 6.6º

Sanxito tao perto e tão mais fresquinho


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

Mais um dia quentinho. Também por aqui o Inverno tirou umas férias. Espero que não sejam muito longas.

Hoje 6,1ºC / 10,7ºC

neste momento tenho 8,7ºC e já com algumas nuvens a entrar por oeste, perspectiva-se mais uma noite com valores bem elevados para um mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

Eu tive uma mínima de 5,8ºC... Das 23h ás 08h a temperatura variou sempre entre 5,8ºC e 6,1ºC. A máxima foi de 11,2ºC e neste momento tenho 8,5ºC com bastantes nuvens ao longe. Aposto que quando anoitecer vão-se por mesmo por cima e vão estancar a temperatura...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2007 às 17:28)

Por aqui esta-se rodeado de nuvens mas nenhuma está por cima de mim estão todas ao longe.

A humidade está a subir com uma rapidez impressionante já vai em 83% e o sol desapareceu á bocado a temperatura está nos 13.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jan 2007 às 18:38)

Aqui não se viu o sol durante todo o dia. Bem pelo contrário, nevoeiro denso e bastante frio. A rua está completamente molhada como num dia de chuva. Não tenho valores... ainda não chegou a minha estação meteorológica!


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 18:49)

Boas malta..
Eu por aki estou com 12,2ºc mas á 10 minutos quando tinha o termometro na outra janela k fica virada pra um jardim marcava 11,5ºc. Mas tenho k mudar o sensor pk de manhã o sol dá na outra janela...
A minha mínima foi de 10,7ºc e a máxima de uns tórridos 17,3ºc...
Começo mesmo a ficar saturado deste janeiro k não se parece com nada...

Isto sim é bonito de se ver 
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/24688.html


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Só agora é que reparei mas é bem provável que a estação meteorológica de Penhas Douradas tenha batido, no dia 3, o máximo absoluto para o mês de Janeiro.

No dia 3 de Janeiro: 8,9ºC / 16,9ºC

O antigo máximo era de 16,8ºC no dia 18 de Janeiro de 1944.
O valor mínimo mais alto é de 9,4ºC registado no dia 8 de Janeiro de 1982.


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

Dan disse:


> Só agora é que reparei mas é bem provável que a estação meteorológica de Penhas Douradas tenha batido, no dia 3, o máximo absoluto para o mês de Janeiro.
> 
> No dia 3 de Janeiro: 8,9ºC / 16,9ºC
> 
> ...



É curioso isso, em Pedras Rubras por exemplo o valor mais elevado de 2007 é de 16.3ºC e o valor record para o mês de Janeiro é de 23.3ºC em 2003 (foi prenúncio do Verão  ). Por aqui as máximas têm estado acima da média, mas não mais de 2ºC acima do normal.

Comportamento muito diferente entre locais não tão longínquos assim...


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

Em Melgaço começou agora a chuviscar, temperatura actual 12.6ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2007 às 19:26)

12,5º e ceu encoberto


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Por aki sigo com 12,0...
As médias até agora pra este mês são de:

Mínima:     9,6ºc
Máxima:   16,9ºc


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

tozequio disse:


> É curioso isso, em Pedras Rubras por exemplo o valor mais elevado de 2007 é de 16.3ºC e o valor record para o mês de Janeiro é de 23.3ºC em 2003 (foi prenúncio do Verão  ). Por aqui as máximas têm estado acima da média, mas não mais de 2ºC acima do normal.
> 
> Comportamento muito diferente entre locais não tão longínquos assim...



Nestes últimos dias tem havido uma forte inversão térmica, o que faz com que os valores de temperatura sejam bem mais elevados nos locais de maior altitude.


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

Boas 
Estou agora com a minima do dia 7,5ºC a máxima chegou aos 11,3ºC
Está uma Noite que até faz esquecer que estamos em Janeiro.


já agora 1030hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

Céu limpo.

Por aqui vai-se andado com uns malditos 10.9ºC e humidade a 96% a pressão está em 1031hpa.

Já reparam que na Europa já chove a potes á pelo menos uma semana eu acho que o mês de Fevereiro nos reserva supresas.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 21:10)

Boas...
Estou com 11,4ºc, e a noite vai ser outra treta como a noite passada...


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2007 às 21:51)

tozequio disse:


> Já agora, será que vais encontrar o Luper?   Ele também é de Oliveira do Bairro



Até me posso ter cruzado com ele mas como não o conheço ainda não sei !!mas passei por muitos oliveirenses ou lá como se chamam 

Por aqui tive de máxima 14,0ºC agora tenho 10,5ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 22:10)

Como eu temia, ao anoitecer voltaram as nuvens que fizeram estancar por completo a temperatura. Desde as 17:30 que a temperatura varia entre os 7,1ºC e os 7,5ºC. Agora estou com 7,4ºC, 89% hr e 1035 hPa.



Edit: até está a subir, 7,7ºC agora...



Dan disse:


> Só agora é que reparei mas é bem provável que a estação meteorológica de Penhas Douradas tenha batido, no dia 3, o máximo absoluto para o mês de Janeiro.
> 
> No dia 3 de Janeiro: 8,9ºC / 16,9ºC
> 
> ...



Também não tinha reparado, é mais um record de máxima para a lista. Já perdi a conta aos records de máxima que se têm batido desde 2000. Agora records de mínima só me estou a lembrar dos de março de 2005.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Condições actuais: nevoeiro com 5,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

Vou neste momento com 9,2ºC e 1031hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

Por aqui o céu tornou-se um pouco nublado o que tem afectado a temperatura neste momento ela está nos 9.0ºC a humidade está nos 98% e a pressão nos 1030hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

Por cá o nevoeiro contínua, à tarde pareceu que ía levantar, mas não e como tal dia fresquinho e noite fria. A máxima foi de 8,7ºC às 14h e neste momento 3,4ºC o que iguala a mínima de ontem, será que ainda vou ser testemunha de Sincelo por estas bandas?  
A humidade, segundo o IM é de 95%, e está tudo completamente encharcado, as folhas das árvores que ainda não caíram estão quase todas no chão devido ao peso da água que têm encima.

Um pouco antes do anoitecer saí de casa e fui dar uma volta a fim de tentar saber qual a extensão desta mancha de nevoeiro e ao subir ao ponto mais alto, junto à cidade de Elvas, onde esta o famoso Forte da Graça (presídio militar de muito má fama em épocas de Salazar) a 370 metros de altitude, verifiquei que se localizava apenas na zona da cidade de Elvas entre o Alto de Vila Boim e este referido ponto.
De lá mesmo pude tirar esta bela foto, de onde se pode ver o manto do nevoeiro sobre a cidade. 






Apesar de haver nítida inversão térmica!, lá encima estavam, às 18h, 5ºC. Ou seja menos 1 grau que 100 metros mais abaixo.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2007 às 01:35)

Foto espetacular    e o sincelo se ocorrer ainda torna as coisas por ai mais porreiras    .


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2007 às 02:48)

Kim k belas fotos, tanto pediste algo de diferente k aconteceu ...
Eu por aki nada de novo, sigo com 11,5ºc e á cerca 20 minutos num jardim aki proximo onde costumo levar a minha cadela a dar a ultima volta da noite registei 8,7ºc...
Hoje levei o GPS pra confirmar, e na entrada marcava 30 metros acima do nivel do mar. Portanto aki em casa estou a uns 55 metros...


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2007 às 03:48)

Bem tou mesmo farto de olhar pro termómetro, vou dormir...
sigo com uns quase estagnados 11,2ºc...


----------



## Luis França (7 Jan 2007 às 07:15)

Boas,

Desde a meia-noite que vai pingando aqui pela Maia (Vermoim), com 12º C e os pés ainda estão bem gelados. Acho que vou passar pelas brasas....


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

6,2ºC, chuva fraca e neblina.

Mínima de 4,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Céu muito nublado.

Estou com 12.0ºC a humidade está a descer desde as 4h o pico foi 98% agora vai nos 77%.

Quanto á pressão está nos 1030hpa.


----------



## tozequio (7 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

Por aqui 13.5ºC com o Sol a aparecer timidamente entre as nuvens. Mínima de 9.8ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2007 às 12:47)

Parabéns pela linda foto Kim! Aqui tive uma minima de 7,7 as 3:09...agora tenho 12,8ºC e 1030hpa alguma neblina.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2007 às 12:48)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Hoje tive uma mínima de 10,9ºc e agora estou com 16,2ºc


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2007 às 12:53)

Minima de 8.1ºC 4:06

Agora vou ja com uns escaldantes 15.6ºC mas parece que abrandou a subida.


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

Boas companheiros ,

Por cá segue o nevoeiro persistente , tenho neste momento 7,2ºC e a mínima foi de 2,5ºC. . Nalgumas zonas, pelo que me disseram, chegou a formar-se gelo nos carros e no solo, logo...  deve ter havido algum sincelo .

PS- Edito apenas para dizer que um colega meu, me telefonou a dizer que tem uma foto tirada hoje bem cedinho fora da cidade, de uma árvore com a copa toda branquinha! . Quando me chegar às mãos coloco aqui.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas companheiros ,
> 
> Por cá segue o nevoeiro persistente , tenho neste momento 7,2ºC e a mínima foi de 2,5ºC. . Nalgumas zonas, pelo que me disseram, chegou a formar-se gelo nos carros e no solo, logo...  deve ter havido algum sincelo .
> 
> PS- Edito apenas para dizer que um colega meu, me telefonou a dizer que tem uma foto tirada hoje bem cedinho fora da cidade, de uma árvore com a copa toda branquinha! . Quando me chegar às mãos coloco aqui.


 
Pelo menos dá para teres um cheirinho do Inverno   aqui vou neste momento com 13,2ºC a pressão caio para 1028hpa finalmente vejo-a a baixo dos 1030 céu nublado mas com sol ainda assim.


----------



## Mago (7 Jan 2007 às 14:26)

Boas Tardes
Por aqui minima de 6,3ºC e agora estou om 10ºC, céu nublado mas ainda não chove , registo da descida da pressão para os 1028hpa


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

A máxima foi de 17.9ºC às 15:49. bati novamente o record de máxima  

Agora vou com 17.0ºC - 77% - 1028hpa Alguma neblusidade mas sem precipitação


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Melgaço

Todo o dia assim:








Temp. Máx: 13.1ºC
Temp. Min: 10.8ºC
Temp. Actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2007 às 18:56)

A minha máxima ficou nos 15,2ºC...
Agora tenho 12,8ºC e 1028hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2007 às 19:28)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Esta-se com 13.4ºC e a humidade ronda os 89%

A pressão está a bater nos 1028hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

Por aqui o céu tornou-se limpo só com uns estractos ao fundo do horizonte.

Estou com 10.4ºC a humidade salta dos 97% para os 98% e vice-versa.

A pressão tem estado a subir partir das 18h subiu de 1026hpa para a actual que é 1028hpa.

O vento está a zeros.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Minho disse:


> Melgaço
> 
> Todo o dia assim:
> 
> ...



Melgaço é o que esta a dar, é só construção!  

Por cá a máxima foi de 8,8ºC e neste momento tenho 6,2ºC.
O dia foi como últimamente, farto em humidade. Sempre acima dos 95%.
O nevoeiro mais uma vez foi a tónica, mas apenas até ao meio da tarde, depois tornou-se menos denso e neste momento subiu um pouco e em muitos locais é um estracto a apenas 20 ou 30 metos do solo. Ainda assim a sensação de frio é notória.


----------



## tozequio (8 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Por aqui 9.4ºC/13.9ºC e neste momento 9.9ºC com o céu encoberto...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

Por aqui o céu tornou-se muito nublado por estractos.

A temperatura subiu para 11.2ºC e a humidade desceu em 15 minutos dos 98% para 77% malditas nuvens .


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Por aqui a temperatura desce até aos 6,1ºC , Céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Aqui vou com 11,0ºc neste momento  pressão 1029hpa


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 01:42)

Boas malta...
Por aki isto anda mesmo quente, estou com 12,0ºc e a minha mínima foi de 10,9ºc e a máxima de 18,2ºc...
Nunca mais passa este tempo chato...


----------



## jose leça (8 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

Boa noite. Estamos empatados. 12ºC, max: 15,5ºC  min: 11,5ºC - mesmo chato


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 02:18)

Já subi de categoria, nem tinha reparado... 
Não me lembro mesmo de ter um janeiro tão chato, sem nada acontecer...
Por aki sigo mais quente, subiu pra 12,1ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 04:22)

Acordei agora e até fikei mal disposto com tanto calor 
Não se admite isto... 12,9ºc
Isto é uma vaga de calor mas dakelas a sério...


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2007 às 09:28)

bons dias, por aqui sigo com ceu nublado e com 12C


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

9,0ºC e chuva muito fraca.

6,5ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

Bom dia a todos ,

Por aqui mais uma noite de nevoeiro, embora não tão persistente, agora mesmo aclarou, mas depois voltou ao nevoeiro. A mínima foi de 5,9ºC e actualmenete tenho 9,9ºC, anda entre os 9,8 e 9,9ºC desde as onze e meia .
A pressão, essa bem estável nos 1030 hPa.

Assim se apresenta a manhã


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2007 às 13:09)

Boas
Aqui fiquei com uma mínima 10,1ºC 
Agora já vou com 15,2ºC e 1030hpa...


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Boas pessoal...
Hoje tive 12,0ºc de mínima e agora estou com uns impressionantes 19,3ºc.
Quando olhei pro termometro duvidei, mas assim k fui á rua senti o ar mesmo abafado..


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2007 às 14:23)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado e com chuvisco, a temperatura está nos 8,5ºC, a humidade está pelos 98% e 1026hpa


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2007 às 14:39)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Hoje tive 12,0ºc de mínima e agora estou com uns impressionantes 19,3ºc.
> Quando olhei pro termometro duvidei, mas assim k fui á rua senti o ar mesmo abafado..




bem assim ja podes ir a praia dar um mergulhinho    

eu aqui sigo com 16,1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 15:03)

mocha disse:


> bem assim ja podes ir a praia dar um mergulhinho
> 
> eu aqui sigo com 16,1ºC



É verdade mocha, daki a pouco vou até á praia dar um mergulhito ...Agora já está menos calor, estou com 18,4ºc...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

Por aqui a minima foi de 9.6ºC às 2:12 e depois foi sempre a subir até à maxima de 16.8ºC às 13:09

Agora sigo com 15.6ºC e 58% hum (estou com menos 20% que ontem à mesma hora)

De referir que a humidade aqui chegou aos 49% às 13:47


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

Boas...
Por aki sigo com céu nublado mas com a temperatura a descer a bom ritmo, tendo em conta k registei mais de 19ºc e agora vou com 13,9ºc acredito k vou bater a mínima antes da meia noite...


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

Bem parecia k ia descer mais mas voltou a ficar nublado e está agora nos 13,6ºc


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2007 às 20:25)

Por aqui tb novamente nublado e sigo com 13.1ºC e 76% hum 1028hpa

Nem a pressão mexe puxa


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

Céu nublado e 9,2ºC.

Hoje: 6,5ºC / 10,5ºC


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2007 às 21:34)

Este tempo agoniza a nós e o fórum! 

Em Braga o dia foi de chuva ou chuvisco.
Temp. actual: 11.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2007 às 21:43)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 10.0ºC e humidade a 97%.

A pressão anda nos 1027hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Jan 2007 às 22:10)

Por cá o dia foi parcialmente de nevoeiro, ao início da tarde levantou e deu lugar a um dia de céu parcialmente nublado. A máxima foi de 11,8ºC. A temp. actual é de 7ºC até que enfim vejo a pressão baixar dos 1030, tenho 1029 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2007 às 22:18)

boas...
Estou na casa da minha namorada na Amora e estou com 12,5ºc...
Vou montar aki tmb um termometro pra ter sempre dados...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Sanxito disse:


> boas...
> Estou na casa da minha namorada na Amora e estou com 12,5ºc...
> Vou montar aki tmb um termometro pra ter sempre dados...



  

Aqui tive uma máxima de 15,5ºC e céu nublado todo o dia...
Agora vou com 8,7ºC, 1028hpa e 88%HR céu limpo


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Esta madrugada devo ter uma das mínimas mais baixas deste mes o que não é muito difícil  neste momento vou com 8,1ºC


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Por aqui Tempo de tédio, nevoeiro, céu nublado sem registos de chuva apenas nevoeiro humido , humidade perto dos 100% temperatura muito estavel
Agora baixou um pouco até aos 7,2ºC
1028hpa


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2007 às 01:53)

Boas agora na minha casa estou com 9,3ºc, finalmente abaixo dos 10ºc...


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2007 às 01:59)

Por aqui tenho 8,1ºC, 73% e 1031 hPa. Os extremos foram 6,8ºC / 10,2ºC e recolhi 1,1 mm. É este o nosso inverno...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2007 às 02:41)

Por aki sigo com 8,7ºc, assim já se parece com algo...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2007 às 03:18)

Uma comparação entre dois pontos...
Na janela voltada a SE e para as zonas mais baixas e com vegetação o sensor marcava agora 8,3ºc...
Na outra janela voltada a NW e para um selva de betão marca agora 9,9ºc
Uma diferença tão grande na temperatura entre dois pontos tão próximos...
As duas medições têm 11 minutos de diferença para o sensor estabilizar por ter atravessado a casa que está quente...


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2007 às 08:09)

Por aqui a minima foi de 6.1ºC às 6:15

É a 2ª min mais baixa do ano por estas bandas.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2007 às 10:46)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu local de observação, estavam 5.5 graus com chuva fraca e nevoeiro. A temperatura durante a noite desceu até 3.6 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2007 às 12:29)

Por aqui esteve neblina de manhã.

Agora o céu está a ficar pouco nublado por cirros.

A temperatura só começou a subir a sério agora e está nos 12.2ºC a humidade também já desce e vai nos 75% .

A pressão tambem está a descer ás 8h estava em 1024hpa a agora está nos 1022hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Jan 2007 às 13:15)

Boa tarde, 
Por cá a mínima foi de 4,7ºC (mais uma noite de nevoeiro cerrado).
A temp. actual esta estagnada nos 8,1ºC, embora já tenha tido 8,5ºC, o dia está cinzentão devido ao nevoeiro que agora é um estrato a 100 m acima dos 255 msn.
Pressão atmosférica a baixar, 1027 hPa.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

Sol, algumas nuvens e 10,5ºC. Mínima de 7,0ºC.

As máximas têm sido um pouco altas, mas são as mínimas que têm apresentado as maiores anomalias, entre 4 e 6ºC nos últimos 4 dias.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

Boas
Por aqui tive a mínima mais baixa deste ano com 5,3ºC as 7:51  neste momento vou com 12,4ºC notasse uma boa descida por aqui tanto na mínima como na máxima mas especialmente a mínima  a pressão também está a baixar neste momento registo 1023hpa


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 14:29)

Boas!

Hoje tive mínima de 9,2ºC e 1026hPa, o céu cheio de cirrus.
Máxima foi 15,6º às 13:00 e estão 1023hPa e vento de Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Boas,eu por aki registei a mínima de 8,3ºc ás 3h18 na janela SE mas ainda deve ter descido mais.
Agora sigo com 15,1ºc...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 14:43)

Actualmente tenho 12,8ºC e 1022hpa...céu com algumas nuvens altas e  médias ao longe um sol muito fraco


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui sigo com 12,1ºC, ceu encoberto


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

Aqui a minha minima foi de 5ºC agora tenho 8,1ºC céu nublado
Pressão em 1024hpa


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2007 às 16:03)

Aqui a máxima foi de 15.3º as 14:34. Bastante diferente das temperaturas aqui perto verificadas em Setúbal e Barreiro.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

A minha máxima ficou pelos 13,4ºC, agora vou com 12,3ºC e 1022hpa céu muito nublado logo não devo ter uma mínima como a de esta noite!!


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 18:03)

nao sei quanto marca agora por aqui, so sei k tenho os pes geladissimos 
reparei tb k ja comeco a chegar a casa depois do trabalho, e ainda e de dia


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

Ainda bem que os dias já estão a crescer, nao gosto dos dias de penumbra quase constante de Inverno....
5ºC  Frescote.....

"Dia 20 de Janeiro os dias já levam uma hora por inteiro e se bem contar meia hora lá deixar" (ditado popular)


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Por Braga um dia menos chato que o de ontem já que não esteve a cair chuvisco e o céu esteve bastante mais limpo. De salientar também que a pressão baixou 5hPa nas últimas 24h....

Temp. Máx: 14.0
Temp. Min: 10.3
Temp. Actual: 11.3ºC
Pressão Actual: 1019hPa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2007 às 19:30)

por aqui ceu limpo 10º está bem mais fresquinho que ontem!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A temperatura está nos 12.1ºC o pico foi ás 16h30 chegou aos 13.6ºC a humidade está neste momento nos 78% o minimo foi ás 15h30 e foi 64%.

A pressão tem estado a baixar desde ontem á tarde o máximo de ontem foi 1030hpa ao 12h e agora está nos 1021hpa.

Mas já se sente na pele que hoje está mais fresco   .


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 20:17)

Aqui a temperatura desceu a pique, não contava com esta descida tão rápida estão apenas 3,8ºC agora.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

Aqui era o que eu falei no ultimo post as nuvens não estão a deixar a temperatura descer como ontem neste momento tenho 11,4ºC mas já tive 10,9  a pressão continua nos 1022hpa.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2007 às 20:34)

Aqui já registo um valor mais baixo que o mínimo desta manhã. 

Neste momento 6,7ºC.

11,0ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2007 às 20:51)

Eu por aki estou com 12,0ºc depois de ter tido 8,3ºc de mínima e 15,5 de máxima...


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

Aqui já cheguei a marcar 5,2ºC com céu limpo, agora que está completamente nublado registo 6,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Aqui continuo com o céu coberto e uma temperatura estancada nos 11,3ºC,1022hpa e 86%HR


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

Bem o céu jáestámais nublado e fez subir a temperatura aqui também está em 4,6ºC com a seta da estação a mostrar tendencia a subir.


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 00:49)

Por aqui neste momento céu parcialmente coberto, como esteve durante todo o dia. 8.6ºC agora, tive como extremos do dia 6.0ºC/14.6ºC


----------



## joaocpais (10 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

Boa Noite a todos
antes de mais quero aproveitar para todos os amigos do forum os que estão online e os que nao estao um optimo ano de 2007 cheio de fenomenos meteorologicos nomeadamente frio neve,chuva e trovoada que nós tanto apreciamos. 
Apos esta introdução quero pedir desculpa por já nao entrar no forum há mais de 6 meses, mas o trabalho tem sido mais que muito e a saúde nao tem andado muito bem, o que me têm afastado desta que considero ser tambem um pouco da minha casa e onde me sinto entre amigos ,mas sei que voces são gente boa e capazes de me perdoar 
Desculpem o offtopic mas acho que vos devia esta explicação...
Quanto aquilo que nos traz aqui confesso que ando já fartinho deste maldito anticiclone que não nos larga e após quase dois meses com tanta chuva e tao prometedor, ninguem diria que este inverno ia degenerar no que está a acontecer há mais dum mes, seco e muito humido ,mas pelo que por aqui vejo a malta continua com fé que isto mude ou seja é quase como o defice nacional todos temos esperanças que baixe mas ele acaba sempre por piorar 
Quanto ao tempo aqui pelo Pinhal Novo o dia foi caracterizado inicialmente por nevoeiro após o qual foi seguido  por periodos de céu muito nublado e temperatura acima do normal para a época, como alias tem sido a infeliz tendencia das últimas semanas 
agora por aqui estão  11,3 cº
abraços


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki no 8º andar sigo com 11,1ºc e o céu nublado com cara de kem vai deixar cair algum chuvisco. Na rua em passeio com a minha cadela o relógio registou 11,8ºc, o vento soprava fraco de NE...


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Jan 2007 às 01:41)

Boas,

A minha máxima foi de 8,9ºC, dia cinzentão, o que levou a uma amplitude térmica muito baixa, prova disso são os 7,5ºC que tenho neste momento. O céu contínua muito nublado.
A pressão marca 1026hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 01:56)

Por aki estagnado nos 11,2ºc mas pouco preocupado pk kero mesmo é k estes dias passem rápido... Sonhando k o GFS está enganado a partir de dia 20 e k seja mais frio ainda...


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 02:47)

Bem hoje fico por aki com 10,9ºc e uma grande esperança após a dia 20...


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jan 2007 às 09:16)

Lisboa acordou com uma manha chuvosa, que ja esta a provocar o caos no transito


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2007 às 09:19)

bom dia aqui ja chove 
ena algo pra animar   
sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2007 às 09:41)

Boas
Por aqui um sol radioso, temperatura a subir 7ºC
minima de 4,8ºC

Imagem webcam em directo


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2007 às 10:07)

Boas,

Por aqui a minima "para já" é de 10.6ºC Vai chuvendo com alguma intensidade, pelo menos quebra a monotonia. Agora estou com 11.7ºC

Precisam-se opiniões sobre o meu site. O que acham do Mesonet Map que criei da grande Lisboa?  

http://www.gigaudio.pt/meteomoita


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui a minima "para já" é de 10.6ºC Vai chuvendo com alguma intensidade, pelo menos quebra a monotonia. Agora estou com 11.7ºC
> 
> ...



Muita fixe o site parabens.

Por aqui sigo com chuvinha    .

A temperatura tem estado sempre nos 10ºC e a humidade nos 98%.

Quanto á pressão esta em 1025hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muita fixe o site parabens.
> 
> Por aqui sigo com chuvinha    .
> 
> ...



tks

Qd é que metes a tua estação no wunderground?


----------



## Luis França (10 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

Parabéns pelo site. E a webcam em directo também (e porque não termos um site onde estivessem os nossos postos de observação em directo por "todo" o país?).

Pelo menos a chuva já anima o trânsito e os bate-chapas... 

Estou com 11ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2007 às 12:47)

HotSpot disse:


> tks
> 
> Qd é que metes a tua estação no wunderground?



Quando tiver tudo lá fora provavelmente no fim do mês.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Jan 2007 às 13:14)

A minha mínima foi de 5,9ºC e neste momento estou com 10,7ºC e 1029hPa.
O dia apresenta-se cinzentão e com alguma sensação de frio.  
Chuvinha nada .


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Por aqui continuam os dias primaveris. Desde o dia 29 que quase todos os dias têm apresentado anomalia positiva.





Condições actuais: Sol e 10,1ºC. Miníma de 5,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2007 às 13:30)

Boas
Aqui tive uma mínima de 10,8ºC...neste momento vou com 13,8ºC e 1026hpa com tendência a subir a chuva aqui caio mais de madrugada de manha foi tão pouca que nem abri o chapéu de chuva  essa chuvinha já terminou de tarde não conto com mais nada a cair do céu


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui continuam os dias primaveris. Desde o dia 29 que quase todos os dias têm apresentado anomalia positiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em Breve esses dias primaveris irão acabar, tal como acabaram em 1956 
A ver vamos,

Por aqui mínima de 10.2ºC e 1021hpa, agora neste momento uns 17,2ºC e 1026hPa.  
este ar quente vai ser bombeado para onde?


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2007 às 13:57)

De momento, na zona baixa da Covilhã, o termómetro marca 9 graus com céu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva. Nunca mais volta o frio a sério...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

Céu pouco nublado e 10,5ºC , tempo quente demais para o "normal Janeiro"
Esperemos então Seringador que a próxima semana traga algumas novidades.
1027 hpa
51% humidade


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 14:13)

Neste momento 17.2ºC e apenas alguns cirrus a cobrir o céu, está um dia de autêntica Primavera.   Vamos é a ver se não estamos perto de uma grande mudança....


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Por aqui alguma chuvinha de manha! Por agr ceu mt nublado! Mas n vai cair nada durante a tarde! Neste momento tenho 14ºC! Os dias monótonos vao acabar! i Presinto k vamos ter uma supresa! Axo k teremos um fim de mes digamos intressante A ver vamos! Td trankuilO


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

Por cá 14.0ºC e chegou aos 14.2ºC para já
90% humidade
1027hpa

Até agora é a maxima mais baixa do ano, mas ainda falta a tarde toda


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

Por aki sigo com 13,5ºc céu muito nublado tive umamínima de 10,9ºc e a máxima até agora é de 13,6ºc...1027 hPa


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 15:46)

Neste momento 17.4ºC com máxima de 17.8ºC, devo ficar por aqui.


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

aqui ja marcou 14ºc as 14h 
espero por uma mudança, radical se possivel


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

Fui agora surpreendido ao olhar para o Pico Ruivo Ruivo... acabou de NEVAR! 
Neve hoje no Pico Ruivo, quem diria, ainda hoje comentava aqui no forum que a neve andava atrasada... Depois coloco umas duas fotos...


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Fui agora surpreendido ao olhar para o Pico Ruivo Ruivo... acabou de NEVAR!
> Neve hoje no Pico Ruivo, quem diria, ainda hoje comentava aqui no forum que a neve andava atrasada... Depois coloco umas duas fotos...



     

tira fotos que a malta anda com saudades de ver neve


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Fui agora surpreendido ao olhar para o Pico Ruivo Ruivo... acabou de NEVAR!
> Neve hoje no Pico Ruivo, quem diria, ainda hoje comentava aqui no forum que a neve andava atrasada... Depois coloco umas duas fotos...



Estava precisamente pra perguntar se por aí vias alguma neve, pk ás 14 horas a estação do pico do areeiro registava 2,4ºc e precipitação...
Vives a k altitude?
Por aki sigo com 12,8ºc


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

Sanxito disse:


> Estava precisamente pra perguntar se por aí vias alguma neve, pk ás 14 horas a estação do pico do areeiro registava 2,4ºc e precipitação...
> Vives a k altitude?
> Por aki sigo com 12,8ºc



Vivo a 538m e vejo o Pico Ruivo de casa. às 14h a temperatura por aqui estava nos 10,2ºC. 
(Areeiro 1818m e o Pico Ruivo 1862m)


----------



## Seringador (10 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Fui agora surpreendido ao olhar para o Pico Ruivo Ruivo... acabou de NEVAR!
> Neve hoje no Pico Ruivo, quem diria, ainda hoje comentava aqui no forum que a neve andava atrasada... Depois coloco umas duas fotos...



Pois, mas olhando para esta carta ninguém diria 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn001.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn002.html


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Vivo a 538m e vejo o Pico Ruivo de casa. às 14h a temperatura por aqui estava nos 10,2ºC.
> (Areeiro 1818m e o Pico Ruivo 1862m)



Já alguma vez nevou a essa cota?
Como se chama mesmo a tua terra ? Eu tive aí durante 15 dias de férias á 12 anos atrás, estava um frio tremendo no pico do areeiro, o vento até cortava... Bela terra.
Realmente olhando pras cartas parecia pouco provável k nevásse...
sigo com 12,7ºc bastante humidade e algum vento k faz sentir um pouco o frio...


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Fui agora surpreendido ao olhar para o Pico Ruivo Ruivo... acabou de NEVAR!
> Neve hoje no Pico Ruivo, quem diria, ainda hoje comentava aqui no forum que a neve andava atrasada... Depois coloco umas duas fotos...



ena que fixe   
fico a aguardar pelas fotos


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Confirma-se a máxima de 14.5ºC de hoje como a mais baixa do ano. Mesmo assim deve ser das mais altas na zona de Lisboa.

Venho o frio...


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Hoje a máxima ficou em 10,7ºC.

Hoje: 5,5ºC / 10,7ºC

Alguns minutos depois do por-do-sol, céu limpo e 9,7ºC.


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2007 às 18:39)

Temperatura Máxima 10.6°C às 14:35
Temperatura Mínima 4.8°C às 7:10 
Agora 7,1ºC e a pressão já anda pelos 1028hpa


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Por aki sigo 12,1ºc e a máxima foi de 13,6ºc a mais baixa do ano... 
Na rua registei 12,6ºc


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

Tudo na mesma, algum vento e 11,7ºc


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2007 às 20:27)

Aqui a máxima foi mais alta 15,1ºC agora vou com 12,7ºC e 1030hpa lá vamos nos outra vez


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2007 às 20:43)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A temperatura está nos 11.3 e a humidade 98% ao todo registei 7mm de chuva.

A pressão começou ás 7h30 a subir na mesma hora ela encontrava-se a 1021hpa ao longo do dia subiu subiu subiu agora está nos 1031hpa.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2007 às 21:11)

Hoje o dia apresentou-se nublado a pouco nublado.
Temp. Max: 14.7ºC
Temp. Min: 9.8
Temp. Actual: 11.1ºC
Pressã0: 1029hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

Por aqui o céu está a começar a ficar limpo por isso já estou á espera de uma queda na temperatura estou neste momento com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Céu limpo e 3,7ºC (a mínima do dia até agora).


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

Aqui neste momento vou com 10,8ºC  a mínima atingida pressão  continua a subir agora 1032hpa


----------



## tozequio (10 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

Hoje tive 5.4ºC/17.8ºC (a máxima mais alta do ano, e de certeza que vai ser a máxima mais alta do mês). Neste momento 6.3ºC e já se nota a humidade no ar, amanhã o dia deve amanhecer com nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Bahh que temperatura rasca 10.3ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

Sanxito disse:


> Já alguma vez nevou a essa cota?
> Como se chama mesmo a tua terra ? Eu tive aí durante 15 dias de férias á 12 anos atrás, estava um frio tremendo no pico do areeiro, o vento até cortava... Bela terra.
> Realmente olhando pras cartas parecia pouco provável k nevásse...
> sigo com 12,7ºc bastante humidade e algum vento k faz sentir um pouco o frio...



Não há registos que tal tenha ocorrido por aqui. Talvez na última idade do gelo 
A minha terra é São Jorge no concelho de Santana. 
A neve tb foi pouca. Quanto às cartas, analisando com pormenor a temp. a 500mb até era muito favorável com -22ºC a 850mb estava 5º ou 6ºC, mas o Pico Ruivo está a 1862 metros, onde a temperatura devia estar nos 0º ou 1ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

Por aqui o dia teve aspecto de começar a chover a qualquer momento, mas sem cair uma gotita . A máxima foi de 11,6ºC, por volta das 15h:30 e actuamente tenho céu limpo com 5,4ºC e descendo. A pressão está bem alta novamente: 1033 hPa.


----------



## Santos (11 Jan 2007 às 01:14)

Aqui sigo com 8,2º, e tudo dentro dos parametros normais para o n/clima (mais coisa menos coisa)


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2007 às 01:31)

Por aqui *5ºC* e de registar os 1031hpa da pressão
Boa noite


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 01:31)

Aqui tenho agora 3,2ºC, 89% hr e 1038 hPa com céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 9,8ºC / 3,7ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 03:09)

Bem parece k não está ninguém por cá, portanto tenham uma boa soneca...
Por aki sigo com 10,7ºc estagnados...


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2007 às 09:16)

bom dia, isto hoje esta bem mais fresquinho   
sigo com 8,1ºC
venha o frio


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2007 às 09:25)

Bom dia Pessoal
Mais um dia cheio de sol um pouco fresco de manhã mas promete aquecer...
Estou com 5,2ºC
1035hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Está-se com 11.9ºC e a humidade a 78%.

Quanto á pressão está em 1034hpa  é um recorde.


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

A mínima ficou pelos 3,6ºC. Amanheceu com neblina, a temp. actual é de 8,4ºC com céu limpo. Hoje devo ter uma mínima mais alta, a previsão para a cidade é de 13ºC de máxima e 6ºC de mínima.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

Boas.

Por cá a minima foi de *5,8ºC* às 7H43, a segunda mais baixa do ano.

A humidade esteve nos 98% (máximo que marca a estação) entre as 21H de ontem e 10H de hoje  

Vou actualmente com 11,3ºC e sempre a subir.

A subir tb vai a pressão 1036hpa


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2007 às 12:26)

Boas
Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 8,1ºC no meu ponto de observação neste momento vou com 11,3ºC e 1036hpa


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:29)

Aqui em Faro continua bem morninho ... Frio nem vê-lo ... pelo menos eu não tenho dito!!
 A temperatura ... pois ...desculpem mas tou na Universidade, e não tenho nada para medir, mas diria que lá fora está uns 16º!!


----------



## tozequio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Por aqui céu limpo com 14.7ºC. Tive mínima de 3.9ºC, ainda assim muito alta para uma noite de céu limpo


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Isto está a aquecer aqui para estes lados, porque estamos com 14 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã. Durante a noite, a temperatura desceu até aos 4 graus no meu local de observação.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 14:13)

Boas, eu por aki estou com 14,9ºc e tive uma mínima de 9,5ºc...


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

Muito sol e 10,2ºC.

Mínima de 0ºC com alguma geada esta manhã. Havia também nevoeiro nas áreas mais baixas.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

Sigo com 15,5ºc e máxima foi de 16,2ºc... A pressão atmosférica vai em 1034 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

Sigo com 14,8ºc e a mínima foi de 9,5ºc e a máxima de16,2ºc...


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

A máxima ficou nos 11,6ºC.

Neste momento tenho 10,8ºC e um lindo dia de Sol.

Estão a colocar a run das 12H, vamos lá ver o que nos mostra... Cá para mim lá vai vir aquela entrada de NW linda!!


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

Amáxima por cá foi de 16.5ºC às 16:03.

Mas teima em não descer muito, neste momento 16.2ºC


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:11)

O dia em Setubal tem sido um dia algo frio! Mais do k e normal nestes ultimos dias! alguma neblina de amnha mt orvalho nos carros! Durante o dia tb tem se sentido frio! N sei se e por causa por do ventinho k se fax sentir! Neste momento tenho 8,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

vaga disse:


> O dia em Setubal tem sido um dia algo frio! Mais do k e normal nestes ultimos dias! alguma neblina de amnha mt orvalho nos carros! Durante o dia tb tem se sentido frio! N sei se e por causa por do ventinho k se fax sentir! Neste momento tenho 8,5ºC




Porra...tão perto e menos 7ºC, como é possivel. Neste momento tenho 15.2ºC

Já agora vaga a foto que tens no avatar é de 29JAN na arrábida? tens mais fotos desse dia?


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

vaga disse:


> O dia em Setubal tem sido um dia algo frio! Mais do k e normal nestes ultimos dias! alguma neblina de amnha mt orvalho nos carros! Durante o dia tb tem se sentido frio! N sei se e por causa por do ventinho k se fax sentir! Neste momento tenho 8,5ºC



Esse orvalho de manha é um perigo na estrada....


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Porra...tão perto e menos 7ºC, como é possivel. Neste momento tenho 15.2ºC
> 
> Já agora vaga a foto que tens no avatar é de 29JAN na arrábida? tens mais fotos desse dia?




yah  mas hj ta mais frio do que e normal em setubal notasse uma diferença! De manha carros tds molhados! As plantas brancas do orvalho! Uma pekena neblina k fax uma gandre sencaçao de frio! Mas isto o dia td. Sim é,fg fui la a cima n se podia andar,estava acumulaçao como se pode ver um bokado na foto!  Subir marcava 0ºC! Xeguei la a cima marcava -3º ta um vento fortissimo i gelado! pareçia ke tava na serra da estrela ! tipo tirei umas 3 fotos do meu antigo tele sao pekeninas! ka preça fikou a makina em casa...Olhava.se para baixo n se via nada,normalmente e mar! agr sÓ nevoeiro!! Foi algo de inacerditavel! Deskulpem isto td, mas tb tenho direito


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

dj_alex disse:


> Esse orvalho de manha é um perigo na estrada....[/
> 
> 
> É um perigo mxm! Pareçe k teve a chuver! mas n limpa bem a estrada! só a fax mais escorregadia i perigosa


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2007 às 17:31)

ja anda td com ansias


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

mocha disse:


> ja anda td com ansias



a quem dizes! tou xeio de ansias! n sei pk mas penso k algu vai acontecer no fim de janeiro!  deus keria ke sim  Neste momento 8ºC. Tou parvo com esta temperatura, ta a baixar mt rapido.


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

alguem te oiça, e k neve nas zonas mais baixas tb.
este ano se nevar na serra da arrabida as probablidades de la ir são mt poucas. no car, no fun


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

mocha disse:


> alguem te oiça, e k neve nas zonas mais baixas tb.
> este ano se nevar na serra da arrabida as probablidades de la ir são mt poucas. no car, no fun



poix  tenho pena por ti! pk ja vi k dedicaste mt a este forum! i k adoras a neve


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

por aki estou com 12,7ºc agora mudei o sensor de sitio vai ficar mais quente... Vamos ver...


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

Bom agr subio para 9.0ºC! n sei mxm o k se passa. Tenho ir ver! mas desconfio k n tenho os 8ºC de abocado! mas sim uns 10ºC 11ºC! Vou Faxer uma pekena experiencia!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 18:51)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura está nos 12.7ºC e a humidade nos 85%.

A pressão está em alta nos 1033hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

vaga disse:


> Bom agr subio para 9.0ºC! n sei mxm o k se passa. Tenho ir ver! mas desconfio k n tenho os 8ºC de abocado! mas sim uns 10ºC 11ºC! Vou Faxer uma pekena experiencia!



Então vaga, já está testada a temperaura?
Por aki sigo com 12,3ºc a descer lentamente..


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2007 às 19:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Então vaga, já está testada a temperaura?
> Por aki sigo com 12,3ºc a descer lentamente..



Tenho igual ah tua 12,3ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

Olá aqui na minha zona a máxima foi de 13,8ºC...neste momento tenho 12,4ºC e 1034hpa de novo a subir


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

Continuo com as mesmos 12,3ºc...
Estagnou por completo...


----------



## jose leça (11 Jan 2007 às 20:31)

Boas noites. Por aqui sigo com 12ºC e 100% humidade. 
Máx: 17,1  Min: 8,4


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

Por aqui a descer à força toda. vou com 11,1ºC .

desceu 0,7º em 15min


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 21:26)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura está nos 11.6ºC e a humidade 87%.

A pressão está nos 1033hpa.


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2007 às 21:29)

boas por aki ceu limpo, 5ºc com 75% de humidade
mais um dia monótono


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:29)

Braga
Hoje o dia apresentou-se nublado a pouco nublado. Tirado a papel químico de ontem.
Temp. Max: 15.3ºC
Temp. Min: 7.2ºC
Temp. Actual: 10.3ºC
Pressão Actual: 1033hPa


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:32)

Por cá 5,5ºC e já tive 4,8ºC . Isto esta noite, se não se estragar, promete!


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui a descer à força toda. vou com 11,1ºC .
> 
> desceu 0,7º em 15min




Aí vai ela...10.5ºC

Segundo o meu site vai a descer 1,25ºC/hora


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2007 às 22:02)

Aqui vou com 10,9ºC e 1035hpa...


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 22:27)

Por aki continua uma seca completa, vou com 11,4ºc


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2007 às 22:28)

Tem estado algum vento e isso tem impedido a descida da temperatura, 5,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Santos (11 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Por aqui estamos com 7,8ºC e tudo normal como o pardal


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

Santos disse:


> Por aqui estamos com 7,8ºC e tudo normal como o pardal



Por terras alentejanas 4,6ºC e tudo na mesma como a lesma!


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

Boas Noites por aqui foi:
Temperatura Máxima 11.6°C 
Temperatura Mínima 3.9°C 
Agora 5,1ºC
1035hpa


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Aqui tenho também 4,6ºC, mas ao vir no carro cheguei a medir 0,5ºC. A pressão está altíssima, 1042 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 0,9ºC / 11,1ºC.


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

Boa noite
Aqui tenho agora 9,4cº e o dia foi caracterizado practicamente por céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 10.9ºC humidade 90%.

A pressão está em 1033hpa  .


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 00:21)

Céu limpo e 3,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 00:26)

Actualmente tenho 9,8ºC e 1034hpa...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2007 às 02:26)

Boas...
Eu tenho 9,9ºc por aki e na costa da caparica á 1h40 tinha 11,2ºc com um vento k gelava...


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 09:21)

bom dia, devagar devargazinho isto vai descendo  7,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 09:40)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura por aqui sobe lentamente estou com 10.0ºC a humidade fica-se neste momento pelos 70%.

A pressão está em alta nos 1032hpa.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 09:42)

Condições actuais: nevoeiro e 0ºC. 

-1ºC de Mínima esta manhã.


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 09:50)

vaga disse:


> poix  tenho pena por ti! pk ja vi k dedicaste mt a este forum! i k adoras a neve



é verdade, o dia 29 janeiro foi uma loucura


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2007 às 10:09)

Moita City - Min *5,4ºC* 8h01

Agora vou com 8,8ºC, 83%, 1035hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Jan 2007 às 10:28)

Bom dia malta do termómetro!  

Por aqui a mínima foi de 2,4ºC. Neste momento tenho muito Sol e 6,3ºC e o IM registou por aqui na actualização das 9H 1,8ºC .


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 10:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom dia malta do termómetro!
> 
> lindo


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 12:04)

Por aki 9,4ºC Ceu limpo


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Aqui já não tenho nevoeiro. Neste momento sol e 5ºC. Mas o nevoeiro ainda se mantém em áreas mais baixas, mesmo aqui na cidade.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom dia malta do termómetro!
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de 2,4ºC. Neste momento tenho muito Sol e 6,3ºC e o IM registou por aqui na actualização das 9H 1,8ºC .



estás dentro da média Kim estás aquecer


----------



## Mago (12 Jan 2007 às 12:36)

Boa Tarde
Minima de 2,9ºC e agora tenho 10,1ºC
Céu limpo sem registo de vento


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

Por aqui tive mínima de 6,2ºC agora vou com 11,4ºC e 1033hpa e muito sol.


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Ontem 3.9ºC/17.0ºC e hoje mínima de 4.3ºC e neste momento já vou com 17.1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki vou com 13,6ºc e a mínima foi de 8,4ºc e máxima até ao momento é de 14,3ºc


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

Tarde quente também por aqui, 13ºC neste momento.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

Boas hoje já cheguei perto dos valores da década de 90 , 19,1ºC 
Que temperado está ser este Janeiro  
falta só a chuva


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

Na minha estação foi de 18,7ºC, pq agora estão 17,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 16:03)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar nublado e á neblina no ar.

A temepratura está nos 13.6ºC e a humidade 63%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1029hpa.

Quero chuva e vento  .


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui o céu está a ficar nublado e á neblina no ar.
> 
> A temepratura está nos 13.6ºC e a humidade 63%.
> 
> ...


pois eu quero neve  mas cada vez que olho pela janela vejo um dia solarengo a lembrar a primavera


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

spiritmind disse:


> pois eu quero neve  mas cada vez que olho pela janela vejo um dia solarengo a lembrar a primavera



Pois mas neve tambem eu quero mas não se pode é pedir tudo de uma vez ao menos dias tempestuosos já são alguma coisa ao menos é precepitação o que já dá cabo desta monotonia toda  .


----------



## Mago (12 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Bem eu já cheguei aos 12ºC mais umas decimas e batia a máxima do ano (2007)
Agora 11,8ºC, 1035hpa


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

Num dia como hoje (-0,8ºC / 14,4ºC), na estação meteorológica de Bragança a anomalia é um pouco superior a +2ºC. Um dia de chuva em Janeiro, com fluxo de SW, tem normalmente uma anomalia positiva de 3-4ºC ou até mais. No resto do país não deve ser muito diferente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2007 às 16:46)

ora bem por aki esteve um dia fantasmagorico!!! 19,7 ate da vontade d dar um passeio a beira mar!

ja viram no accuweather.com as previsoes para dia 21 po porto?


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

21,7ºC em Leiria às 15 h UTC ( na estação automática do IM)


----------



## Mago (12 Jan 2007 às 16:59)

Dan disse:


> 21,7ºC em Leiria às 15 h UTC ( na estação automática do IM)



Essas Temperaturas até assustam.....nesta altura do ano


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Dan disse:


> 21,7ºC em Leiria às 15 h UTC ( na estação automática do IM)



Todos a praia  

En Madrid, céu limpio, *17,4º* as 16:00 h. (dados INM no aeroporto de Barajas), e grande oscilaçao térmica, mínima *-1,1º*.

Comprimentos


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Aqui a máxima não foi tão alta como nalgumas zonas do pais!! até tive menos 0,2ºC que ontem! máxima  de hoje 13,6ºC neste momento tenho 12,4ºC e 1030hpa


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2007 às 17:41)

A minha máxima hoje 15.8ºC menos 0.7ºC que ontem.

Agora vou com 13.5ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2007 às 17:47)

Por aqui máxima de 25ºC ; agora 19,4ºC
temperaturas nada a condizer com este mês do ano...
1028hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

por aki a temperatura desceu a pike!!neste momento ceu limpo e 10º


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

Hoje quase torrei , a máxima alcançou 14,2ºC, dia de Sol e com cheiro a primavera...
Actualmente tenho céu limpo e 8,6ºC, a descr a bom ritmo. Hoje vou ter uma amplitude térmica que até assusta , ai as constipações!!!!


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 19:52)

Hj como aconteceu ontem! Setúbal teve um dia frio! Uma manha digamos,friorenta, com algum orvalho nos carros i no chao! Podemos dizer k estava frio, pk sentia.se um brisa k era gelada,obivio ke aumentava a sencaçao de frio! I teve assim ate perto das 13h...A partir da tarde novamente a brisa ke trazia akele friozinho...So mxm ao sol ek k se estava bem! A maxima foi de 13ºC! Neste momento tenho 10,5ºC.


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

vaga disse:


> Hj como aconteceu ontem! Setúbal teve um dia frio! Uma manha digamos,friorenta, com algum orvalho nos carros i no chao! Podemos dizer k estava frio, pk sentia.se um brisa k era gelada,obivio ke aumentava a sencaçao de frio! I teve assim ate perto das 13h...A partir da tarde novamente a brisa ke trazia akele friozinho...So mxm ao sol ek k se estava bem! A maxima foi de 13ºC! Neste momento tenho 10,5ºC.



Sortudo, por aqui máxima de 17.2ºC e de certeza que deve ter sido ainda mais alta no Porto 

Este fim de semana vai estar bom para praia


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

Aqui neste momento tenho 10,0ºC...


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2007 às 20:14)

tozequio disse:


> Sortudo, por aqui máxima de 17.2ºC e de certeza que deve ter sido ainda mais alta no Porto
> 
> Este fim de semana vai estar bom para praia




  Tivemos aki alguns dias mt quentes! Mas desde ah uns 2 dias dias para cá, tem se notado um arrefecimento,n sei se sera por causo do ventinho! Poix com essas maximas tozequio! 17ºC em pleno janeiro em vila nova de gaia Sera ke tamos guardados para alguma coixa ?


----------



## Mago (12 Jan 2007 às 20:22)

Estão agora aqui 6ºC a descida a pique estabilizou.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

Por aqui o dia amanheceu limpo começou a ficar nublado no fim da tarde e assim se mantêm.

A máxima do dia foi ás 16:47 14.0ºC e neste momento estou com 12.3ºC a humidade andou sempre aos altos e baixos a minima foi de 52% á 13:56 neste momento está nos 68%.

A pressão tambem andou no pula desce pula desce mas neste momento está nos 1030hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2007 às 21:02)

Boas pessoal...
Hoje tive mínima de 8,4ºc e máxima de 15,4ºc
Agora estou com  10,7ºc


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 21:45)

Céu limpo e 5,2ºC. Provavelmente também se vai formar nevoeiro esta noite.

Hoje: -1,2ºC / 13,2ºC
-0,8ºC / 15,1ºC (na estação meteorológica)

Quase 16ºC de amplitude térimca.

Os dias de Primavera é que costumam apresentar estes valores de amplitude térmica, nomeadamente no inicio de Março.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

Aqui vou neste momento com 8,4ºC   vai no bom caminho a ver se tenho a noite mais fria


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2007 às 22:42)

Por aqui, depois de um dia de muito sol e calor, tenho agora vento moderado e chuva. A pressão está nos 1029hpa. 
(não me é possivel verificar agora a temp.)


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 23:33)

A temperatura continua a cair aos poucos já vou com 7,5ºC  será que vou ter um novo mínimo do ano


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Neste momento 6.0ºC por aqui, mais parece que estamos a entrar na Primavera 

Já agora para a malta de Bragança, recordam-se de algum Inverno em que não tenha nevado uma única vez por aí? Parece-me que este ano é o mais provável infelizmente...


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Por aqui 16,5ºC. Já não chove e o vento não está tão forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:02)

Por aqui céu limpinho.

Estou com 10.4ºC    a humidade fica-se pelos 76%.

A pressão bate nos 1029hpa.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:08)

Hoje 0,7ºC / 12,9ºC.

Agora 4,1ºC, 97% e 1037 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Boa noite meteoloucos...
Por aki tenho 9,3ºc


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Boa Noite
4,6ºC,
1030hpa


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

Bem por aqui vou agora com 6,9ºC devo mesmo bater  a minima mais baixa do ano... boa noite


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

Por aqui sobe em vez de descer... 6.6ºC neste momento


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

Por aki sigo com 9,2ºc a descer lentamente...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Tenho 3,6ºC e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 01:34)

Por aki após o passeio nocturno com a minha cadela o termometro regista 8,7ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 02:03)

Bem continua a descer a pouco e pouco, sigo com 8,4ºc.
Acho k hoje vou bater a minima do ano, menos mal, algo pra animar e dar vontade de olhar pro termómetro...


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 02:04)

Despeço-me assim desejando votos de Boa Noite
4,2ºC
Pressão desceu para os 1029hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 02:16)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura finalmente atingiu menos de 10ºC e está neste momento em 8.7ºC a humidade está nos 87%.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 02:53)

Bem parece k estagnou pelo menos por alguns momentos, sigo agora com 8,3ºc


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 04:03)

Bem já posso dormir descansado, a minima mais baixa deste mês já foi pelo menos igualada... 
Ora aki fica 7,6ºc


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 09:49)

Condições actuais: nevoeiro e -0,6ºC.

Mínima de -0,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2007 às 10:41)

Olá!

Por aqui, manhã fresquinha! 

Neste momento +1.8ºC e algum nevoeiro que de vez em quando deixa o sol a descoberto!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 11:27)

Por aqui o céu está a tornar-se nublado e á alguma neblina no ar.

A minima da noite foi 7.0ºC ás 5:18  neste momento estou com 12.7ºC quanto á humidade o máximo foi 94% ás 7:57 neste momento estou com 72%.

A pressão tem estado estável nos 1029hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Por aqui minima record do ano *3,8ºC*  

Agora sigo com 12,7ºC e sempre a subir. 72% 1029hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

Boas pessoal,

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,7ºC. Já vi que a noite foi fria e bem na zona de Lisboa e arredores, tiveram nevoero? Setúbal tinha 1,6ºC às 7H, sefundo o IM!


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 12:48)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki tive a mínima mais baixa do ano com 6,2ºc , e agora sigo com 13,9ºc...


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

Aqui em Melgaço o nevoeiro fez das suas pois só agora é que se está a dissipar. 
Com isto a mínima foi de 4.8ºC mas a temp. actual só está nos 7.1ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 13:02)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura sobe e sobe e sobe e encontra-se nos 15.3ºC já atingiu a máxima de ontem a humidade está nos 58%

Quanto á pressão está nos 1028hpa.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Por cá a mínima foi de 5,7ºC. Já vi que a noite foi fria e bem na zona de Lisboa e arredores, tiveram nevoero? Setúbal tinha 1,6ºC às 7H, sefundo o IM!



Boas
Aqui a minha mínima foi 5,7ºC ás 8:26 não sei se teve nevoeiro de madrugada mas de manha tem estado sempre neblina o sol tem pouca força e a temperatura actual é de 12,3ºC e 1029hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 14:22)

Por aki sigo com 14,3ºc e neblina,não sei esteve nevoeiro pk acordei tarde, até ás 4h00 hora a k me deitei não havia nada...


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 15:13)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui minima de 3,9ºC e máxima record de 2007 com 14,8ºC  
a Pressão ora sobe ora desce e está em 1028hpa
Céu pouco nublado apresentando algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 15:37)

Bem por aki subiu bastante mas já começou a descida.
Sigo com 16,8ºc mas já tive 17,3ºc...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 15:43)

Aqui registo 11ºC e agora o céu está a ficar coberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

Aqui a máxima ficou nos 13,7ºC...neste momento vou com 13,5ºC e 1027hpa


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 17:19)

A esta hora ainda sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 17:45)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi 15.7ºC á 13:47 neste momento estou com 12.7ºC a huimdade está nos 83%.

A pressão esta a baixar e está em 1027hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

Par cá máxima de 14,9ºC depois da minima de 3,8ºC

Agora 11.2ºC 86% 1029hpa (pressão a subir)


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki a 5 km da minha casa na Amora estou com 11,8ºc e algum vento...


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

Ainda na Amora estou com 10,5ºc sente-se mais humidade e o vento parou...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 20:28)

Céu limpo e 5,3ºC. Ainda não há nevoeiro, mas não deve tardar.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

Ainda na Amora estou com 9,9ºc...


----------



## MNeves (13 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

Olá a todos!
Eu sou novo aqui...e este forum parece ser muito interessante!eu so o descobri ha poucos dias!!
Eu gosto muito de meteorologia mas sou um autentico principiante, so sei mesmo as coisas basicas 
Gosto muito do inverno e de neve!!!apesar de aqui na minha zona nao nevar a serio ha muuuuuuitos anos!
Bom.. por aqui estão cerca de 8ºC e esta a cair orvalho!


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

Bem-vindo à nossa humilde casa Marcelo, espero que te tornes mais 1 assíduo meteolouco   

Não te preocupes se não dominas todos os termos utilizados no fórum, quase todos nós não temos nenhuma formação de meteorologia, apenas temos em comum o gosto pela meteo   Apesar dos meus quase 1000 posts, confesso que por vezes há certos termos e conhecimentos que me escapam. 

Se puderes passa por aqui e dá a tua contribuição  http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=19


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2007 às 22:09)

Marcelo Neves disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Eu sou novo aqui...e este forum parece ser muito interessante!eu so o descobri ha poucos dias!!
> Eu gosto muito de meteorologia mas sou um autentico principiante, so sei mesmo as coisas basicas
> Gosto muito do inverno e de neve!!!apesar de aqui na minha zona nao nevar a serio ha muuuuuuitos anos!
> Bom.. por aqui estão cerca de 8ºC e esta a cair orvalho!



Bem-vindo Marcelo  
Gostas de neve, frio, geada, temporais, detestas vagas de calor? Então Vieste ao sítio certo    Aqui encontras dos mais variadas pessoas mas sempre ávidas por evento extremo (desde que não seja vaga de calor!).
Se quiseres passar pelo tópico de apresentações a falares um pouco mais de ti, está à vontade


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,2ºC; 
céu limpo; 
1029hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A temperatura estagnou nos 9.7ºC a humidade anda entre 96% e 98%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1028hpa.


----------



## MNeves (14 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

Boa noite a todos!
Aqui estão cerca de 7ºC e sem vento.
Ate amanha


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Por aqui um dia mais fresco, benditas as nuvens altas que impediram que a temperatura subisse tanto demasiado durante a tarde. Mínima de 2.8ºC e máxima de 15.7ºC.

Neste momento 3.8ºC e muita humidade no ar, há pouco até vi um fenómeno curioso, numa zona que estará uns 2 ou 3 metros abaixo da minha casa, um início de nevoeiro, mas que entretanto já se dissipou.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

Aqui levo neste momento 8,8ºC e 1028hpa


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 02:44)

Boas pessoal, agora pela minha casa estou com 9,5ºc, sinceramente parecia k a temperatura estava mais baixa...


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 04:27)

Bem não deve tar por aki ninguém mas aki fica o meu registo chato causado por estas nunvens altas k apareceram. tem estado a subir e vou com 10,1ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 11:27)

Por aqui céu limpo e alguma neblina.

A minha minima foi atingida á 0:20 com 9.7ºC desde ai andou a subir e descer neste momento estou com 13.3ºC o pico de humidade deu-se à 0h com 98% a agora encontra-se em 77%

A pressão está nos 1028hpa e tem estado estável.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 11:30)

Céu completamente nublado e 5,2ºC. 
Mínima de -1,3ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Por aki ainda chegou aos 8,9ºc agora sigo com 13,9ºc...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jan 2007 às 13:17)

Aqui embora tenha andado num sobe e desce a noite toda ainda chegou à minima de 5.2ºC às 6:39.

Continua ainda uma restea de nevoeiro e tenho actualmente 11,2ºC 87% 1028hpa

Chegamos quase ao meio do mes de Janeiro e para já tenho os seguintes dados:

Máx 17.9ºC Máx Média 16.2ºC
Min 3.8ºC Mín Média 7.1ºC
Média 10.9ºC

Já sabia que a minha zona era muito humida mas nunca pensei que fosse tanto, vou com a média de *89%* de humidade.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2007 às 14:28)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 7,6ºC agora tenho apenas 12,6ºC e 1026hpa neste momento já não há sol devido as nuvens que estão a entrar  e tenho alguma neblina


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2007 às 14:58)

boa tarde pessoal da meteo
por aqui vejo alguma neblina atraves da janela, as 13h o I M maracava 8.6C


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

7,5ºC e céu nublado.

A ver se tenho uma máxima inferior a 10ºC.

Este mês ainda só registei 3 dias com máxima inferior a 10ºC


----------



## MNeves (14 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

Neste momento estão cerca de 12.2ºC  e nuvens altas.mas durante a manha o sol brilhou.


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Por Melgaço continua o ambiente fresco. Temp. Actual: 8.6ºC
O nevoeiro e as nuvens altas não permitem grandes subidas de temp.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC! Ceu totalmente nublado com nuvens altas I ja xeguei aos 200 posts


----------



## Mago (14 Jan 2007 às 15:55)

Boa tarde
Que frio por aqui hoje, de manha acordou-se com nevoeiro e a minima na minha estação chegou aos +0,7ºC , teve todo o dia basicamente a temperaturana casa dos 3,5ºC , agora 3,4ºC e nevoeiro denso.


----------



## mocha (14 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

tou com menos neblina, e a temp. ja subiu para os 9C


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

Por aqui céu muito nublado por uns altoscumulos e tambem com muito neblina no ar.

A minha máxima foi de 15.9 ás 12:48 neste momento estou com 11.7ºC a humidade está a subir e encontra-se em 78%.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

Boa noite a todos...
Por aki sigo com 11,4ºc e esta tarde na Arrábida junto ás antenas a 365m registei 11,2ºc.
A neblina não deixou fotografar nada de jeito...


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2007 às 20:46)

Aqui a máxima foi de 12,6ºC a máxima mais baixa do que vai do ano... neste momento vou com 11,4ºC e 1026hpa


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

Céu nublado e 3,9ºC.

Máxima de 7,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:24)

Também tive uma máxima de 7,5ºC aqui em minha casa. A mínima foi de 1,6ºC  

Neste momento estão 3,8ºC, 93% e 1033 hPa, o céu parece-me que está parcialmente nublado (vejo algumas estrelas) e há muita humidade no ar.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2007 às 22:30)

Boa noite malta, estou de novo na Amora e registo 10,9ºc...


----------



## MNeves (14 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Boa noite a todos!!
Por cá estão cerca de 10ºC  e hoje durante a tarde ficou se por voltas dos 14ºC


----------



## Mago (14 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Por aqui o denso nevoeiro não deixa a temperatura subir, estou com 3,9ºC.
 1027hpa


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Por aqui um dia surpreendentemente fresco, 2.1ºC/10.7ºC e neste momento vou com 6.5ºC, o tecto de nuvens altas impediu que a temperatura subisse durante o dia.


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

A temperatura hoje não subiu muito por cá, muito por culpa das nuvens altas, mas também não está a descer muito. Agora sigo com 14,4º, 1028 Hpa, e 77 RH.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

O céu já está mais limpo mas a temperatura está quase na mesma (3,7ºC).


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 11.8ºC e a humidade a rondar os 71%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 02:11)

Boa Noite de Descanso....
3,7ºC 
1026hpa


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 02:31)

Boas...
Por aki as nuvens altas tmb não deixam a temperatura descer, sigo agora com 11,2ºc...


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 09:58)

bom dia a todos, pra começo da semana ceu mt nublado e 9,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2007 às 11:08)

Por cá minima de 9,5ºC às 5:54

Agora sigo com 12,5ºC 86% 1027hpa

Anormalmente quente visto a "mocha" aqui tão perto ter às 10H 9,1ºC


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 12:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá minima de 9,5ºC às 5:54
> 
> Agora sigo com 12,5ºC 86% 1027hpa
> 
> Anormalmente quente visto a "mocha" aqui tão perto ter às 10H 9,1ºC



deve de ser do Rio Tejo tar aqui mesmo ao pe


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2007 às 12:38)

Condições actuais: 3,7ºC céu nublado e neblina.

Mínima de -0,6ºC (os carros hoje de manhã estavam cobertos de gelo e também alguma geada).

Não estava a contar com um dia assim tão fresquinho.


----------



## tozequio (15 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

Neste momento 11.7ºC e céu muito nublado, a mínima foi de 4.3ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 13:07)

Boas pessoal,

Antes dos meus dados deste FDS (estive ausente por motivos de força maior, uns familiares meus "atropelaram um javali" e tive de lhes ir dar uma ajuda a comer o bicho e assim eliminar-mos a prova do crime ), gostaría de vos transmitir quem por aqui já chove!!    
Pois é hoje de manhã, nem quería acreditar, mas chovia! Foi por pouco tempo, mas encheu poças de água e tudo . Começa a mudar o padrão!  
Sáb 13JAN07; Mín: 5,7ºC, Máx: 14,9ºC
Dom 14JAN07; Mín: 2,9ºC, Máx: 13ºC

Hoje a mínima ficou nos mais que amenos, 6,8ºC.
Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC ceú nublado e nevoeiro, que parece agora estar a levantar. 

PS- Olhem que a graça do javali era a brincar , não acabe ainda eu por ir de cana e ainda por cima com barriga vazia!  Mas estou aberto a propostas , principalmente o pessoal ai do Norte está à vontde (Minho tu que és grande caçador de caça grossa, estás a vontade )


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 13:20)

Boas pessoal, hoje por aki tive a minima mais alta do ano com 11,1ºc, vou esperar pela meia noite pra ver se não desce. Agora sigo com 15,5ºc...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Boas
Hoje por burrice minha não sei qual foi a mínima deve ter sido da ressaca do fds   neste momento vou com 13,6ºC,1025hpa e céu muito nublado  muita neblina também nada de chuva esta manha já não caio já não vai cair.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

Já chove pela Covilhã, mas sem ser nada de especial, com o termómetro a marcar 7.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima no meu posto de observação foi 4.5 graus. Ontem, estive pelo Fundão, de onde se tem uma panorâmica abrangente da Serra da Estrela e nunca me lembro de a ver assim com neve simbólica a meio de Janeiro, resta esperar pelo branco elemento...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 14:41)

Bem eu por aki acho k mais vale ir até á praia, como se não bastásse a mínima k tive já levo 17,8ºc k é a máxima até ao momento e ainda por cima já está nevoeiro...


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 15:20)

por aqui 7,2ºC céu muito nublado


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

A max hoje foi até aos 16,9ºC. Muito calor para o nevoeiro e neblusidade que está.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 18:53)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado.

A máxima do dia foi de 15.4ºC á 13:50 neste momento estou com 11.9ºC e a humidade está nos 91%.

Quanto á pressão esta nos 1026hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 19:02)

HotSpot disse:


> A max hoje foi até aos 16,9ºC. Muito calor para o nevoeiro e neblusidade que está.



É verdade eu tive um registo ainda mais elevado k o teu, 17,8ºc por volta das 14h45 já com nevoeiro e depois desceu muito e estagnou nos 12,2ºc k tenho agora.
Espero ainda bater a mínima até á meia noite, poix tive 11,1ºc
Já nem me importo de ter 20ºc amanhã desde k os modelos estejam certos...


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

Céu nublado e 5,0ºC.

Hoje: -0,6ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Sanxito disse:


> Já nem me importo de ter 20ºc amanhã desde k os modelos estejam certos...




Eu tb não. Vai ser uma semana a analizar modelos, mas vamos ter esperança no  

Quanto a chegar aos 20ºC num dos próximos 3 dias parece que vai ser uma realidade mas depois...quero baixar bem dos 0ºC


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

Dia bem  frio aqui por Braga. A máxima ficou em 11.2ºC devido às nuvens altas....
Temp. Actual 9.6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

A minha máxima ficou pelos 11,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC e nevoeiro, que foi uma constante do dia.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Chegou a minha Oregon Scientific BAR988HG!!!    

11,8ºC com 84%HR! Um caldeirão!


----------



## MNeves (15 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Boa tarde.Hoje aqui o dia foi quentinho  
a meio da tarde a temperatura chegou aos 17º e agora estou com cerca de 12ºC.O dia aqui amanheceu nublado mas a partie do meio dia o sol apareceu.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 20:21)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chegou a minha Oregon Scientific BAR988HG!!!
> 
> 11,8ºC com 84%HR! Um caldeirão!



Parabéns e a partir de agora venham lá esses dados!  

É bonita a magana


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chegou a minha Oregon Scientific BAR988HG!!!
> 
> 11,8ºC com 84%HR! Um caldeirão!



Parabéns!
É bom ver cada vez mais postos de Observação aqui no forum, isto está a crescer....  

Por aqui temperatura estável nos 7ºC.


----------



## MNeves (15 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

boa noite a todos.será que me poderiam dar sugestoes de como posso comprar uma " estação " ou aparelho de observação( nao sei bem como o designam). é que ja ando ha muito a tentar mas nao faço a minima ideia onde o encontrar! obrigado


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2007 às 21:12)

Olá por aqui foi um dia com neblina a máxima foi de 14,8ºC agora tenho mais neblina ainda e 10,4ºC com 1025hpa


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

MNeves disse:


> boa noite a todos.será que me poderiam dar sugestoes de como posso comprar uma " estação " ou aparelho de observação( nao sei bem como o designam). é que ja ando ha muito a tentar mas nao faço a minima ideia onde o encontrar! obrigado



Ola MNeves

Existe um tópico no forum sobre estações meterologicas, tem testemunhos sobre várias opções de mercado com vários links e comentários que te podem ajudar a escolher ou a encontrares uma à tua medida.

Para ser mais fácil chegares lá clica neste link:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192


----------



## MNeves (15 Jan 2007 às 21:47)

obrigado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

xxpectaculo ja caiu uma xuvinha!!!! 9,0 graus!  ceu nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 10.5ºC a e humidade em 91%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Céu nublado e 4,5ºC. Já está assim há muito tempo.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 00:05)

Aqui nevoeiro cada vez mais e uma temperatura de 9,4ºC e 1026hpa


----------



## Fil (16 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Aqui 3,9ºC, 100% e 1030 hPa com nevoeiro pouco denso. Os extremos do dia foram 1,1ºC / 7,0ºC.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 00:30)

Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC com nevoeiro! I ceu nublado


----------



## Fil (16 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

A temperatura por cá está completamente estancada e sigo com 3,9ºC. O céu está completamente nublado e há nevoeiro pouco denso.

Uma foto do meu bairro há um anito atrás 




Espero que volte a ficar igual daqui a uns dias


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

vaga disse:


> Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC com nevoeiro! I ceu nublado



Por cá estagnado nos 9ºC  O nevoeiro é "quente"


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por cá estagnado nos 9ºC  O nevoeiro é "quente"




Realmente para o nevoeiro que está podia estar mais frio! mas a pouco e pouco vai descendo por aqui agora 8,9ºC  até amanha boa noite para todos os resistentes


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 01:49)

Despeço-me por hoje com votos de Boa Noite
Temperatura actual: 6,9ºC
Pressão atmosferica: 1024hpa


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 02:14)

Por aqui um dia aborrecido de céu muito nublado, há pouco chegou mesmo a cair uma chuva miudinha, mas foi uma quantidade quase ridícula. Extremos do dia 4.3ºC/11.9ºC e neste momento 6.5ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 07:18)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro   .

A minha minima foi de 8.4ºC 4:12 neste momento tou com 9.1ºC quanto á humidade está no pico em 98%(o máximo indicado pela estação).

A pressão encontra-se em 1026hpa.


----------



## mocha (16 Jan 2007 às 09:23)

bom dia pessoal.
aqui vou eu com 9.2ºC e com nevoeiro


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 10:52)

Bosn dias por cá 10,1ºC e o nevoeiro a levantar rapidamente, no entanto o dia contínua cinzentão. 
A mínima foi de 6,7ºC às 3h da madrugada.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,1ºC de manha tive nevoeiro ate mais de meio da manha agora tenho uma forte neblina ainda e 13,5ºC com 1027hpa


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

Dia de nevoeiro também pela Covilhã, com 6.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Esta noite, o meu termómetro desceu até aos 3 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

10,1ºC e céu nublado. A mínima foi de 3,0ºC.

Temperatura sempre a subir até 6ª ou sábado, depois


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2007 às 14:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui muito nevoeiro   .
> 
> A minha minima foi de 8.4ºC 4:12 neste momento tou com 9.1ºC quanto á humidade está no pico em 98%(o máximo indicado pela estação).
> 
> A pressão encontra-se em 1026hpa.




Ola Mário tb estou a morar em Queluz, bom já temos estação né, assim já me posso orientar pela tua estação para ver o clima aqui da zona. Em que parte moras de Queluz?


----------



## Nuno (16 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Bom aqui esta umas das fotos que tirei esta manha em Setúbal! Estava um denso nevoeiro, i como tal, uma sencaçao de frio. Este neveiro manteu.se ate por volta das 10.30. Na minha zona nesta altura ainda se encontra neblina, com algumas abertas de sol! Minina registada 7,8ºC Temperatura neste momento 10,5ºC


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

Estou neste momento na zona de Mafamude em Gaia e por aqui cai um aguaceiro bem forte


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

Por aqui minima de 5,8ºC e agora estamos com 8,4ºC
Céu nublado, nem chove nem faz sol....


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

Boa tarde pessoal, estava sem net desde ontem á noite...
Hoje tive 9,9ºc de mínima 16,4ºc de máxima e tenho neste momento 15,8ºc.
A noite e manhã foi de nevoeiro serrado e consegui inclusive perder a cadela ontem á noite , ela depois lá me encontrou...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, estava sem net desde ontem á noite...
> Hoje tive 9,9ºc de mínima 16,4ºc de máxima e tenho neste momento 15,8ºc.
> A noite e manhã foi de nevoeiro serrado e consegui inclusive perder a cadela ontem á noite , ela depois lá me encontrou...



Olha o Sanxito, atão home, ontem demos pela tua falta, já que és o único a fazer seguimento de 30 em 30 minutitos!  Sejas bem aparecido!  

Por aqui a máxima foi de 11,1ºC, dia de neblinas e nevoeiro que parece começar a instalar-se novamente.
Temp. actual 9,5ºC e 1028hPa.


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 18:39)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha o Sanxito, atão home, ontem demos pela tua falta, já que és o único a fazer seguimento de 30 em 30 minutitos!  Sejas bem aparecido!



   

8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 18:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha o Sanxito, atão home, ontem demos pela tua falta, já que és o único a fazer seguimento de 30 em 30 minutitos!  Sejas bem aparecido!
> 
> Por aqui a máxima foi de 11,1ºC, dia de neblinas e nevoeiro que parece começar a instalar-se novamente.
> Temp. actual 9,5ºC e 1028hPa.


`

É verdade Kim, saí mais cedo pra ir até ao café ver o benfica e depois quando voltei não tinha net nem tv, disseram k cortaram o serviço pra manutenção aki na zona...enfim e logo ontem k isto estava ao rubro aki no forum ,pra ajudar á festa depois fui passear a cadela e o nevoeiro ficou de tal forma denso k perdi a minha cadela por minutos mas ela lá me encontrou.. 
Agora sigo com 13,6ºc e o céu muito nublado...


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

Céu nublado e 8,2ºC. Deve ter chovido um pouco pois está tudo molhado.

Hoje: 3,0ºC / 10,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 19:19)

Por aqui muita neblina durante o dia e agora está a reaparecer o nevoeiro.

A minha máxima foi de 15.2ºC 13:34 e neste momento estou com 13.4ºC  a humidade está nos 94%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1028hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Por cá mais um dia para esquecer.

Min   8,4ºC as 2:49
Max 16,7ºC as 16:45

Agora 13,9ºC 86% 1028hpa


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 19:43)

Por aki sigo com 13,2ºc e nuvens altas a impedir a descida...1028hPa


----------



## jose leça (16 Jan 2007 às 20:02)

Boas noites a todos. Por aqui tudo como dantes´, isto é, não ata nem desata. Janeiro quente, penso eu. A minha temperatura média de Janeiro anda nos 12ºC, 3ºC acima da média para este mês, no Porto. Claro que o mês ainda não acabou. Hoje tive 13,5ºC / 9,4, e chuva moderada da parte da tarde.


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

jose leça disse:


> Boas noites a todos. Por aqui tudo como dantes´, isto é, não ata nem desata. Janeiro quente, penso eu. A minha temperatura média de Janeiro anda nos 12ºC, 3ºC acima da média para este mês, no Porto. Claro que o mês ainda não acabou. Hoje tive 13,5ºC / 9,4, e chuva moderada da parte da tarde.



Ui ui, essa média anda muito acima da minha, devo estar aí com uns 9ºC de média (neste momento deve andar algures pelos 5ºC/14ºC).

Hoje mais um dia aborrecido, com alguma chuva mais forte do que o esperado da parte da manhã. Mínima de 5.4ºC (à meia-noite) e máxima de 15.5ºC. Neste momento 11.0ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

Boa noite!
Por aqui 9,1ºC com 90% HR... Quero chuva e frio!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por aqui 9,1ºC com 90% HR... Quero chuva e frio!!!



Não peças chuva pede logo neve


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

Dia de alguma chuva aqui por Braga.

Temp. Max:12.3ºC
Temp. Min: 7.4ºC

Temp. Actual: 11.3ºC
Pressão: 1024hPa


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

Boas...
por aki sigo com um descida lenta, registo 12,5ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

Eu fico com 12,4 por agora, vou tomar um café.
Até mais logo pessoal...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu fico com 12,4 por agora, vou tomar um café.
> Até mais logo pessoal...



Não vás! olha que quando chegares já não tens internet nem televeisão   

Por aqui a noite está a presentar-se muito fria, neste momento tenho 5,9ºC .


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

Por aqui 10.9ºC e muita humidade, mas não chove neste momento.


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

Braga, 10.9ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

Céu nublado e 7,4ºC.


----------



## jose leça (16 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

tozequio disse:


> Ui ui, essa média anda muito acima da minha, devo estar aí com uns 9ºC de média (neste momento deve andar algures pelos 5ºC/14ºC).
> 
> Hoje mais um dia aborrecido, com alguma chuva mais forte do que o esperado da parte da manhã. Mínima de 5.4ºC (à meia-noite) e máxima de 15.5ºC. Neste momento 11.0ºC



Tens mínimas cerca de 3ºC abaixo das minhas. Curioso. No aeroporto, a  10KM a N, e na mesma altidude, tenho variações de décimas na temperatura média, em relação ao meu posto, mas tenho uma estação no WU em Leça ( no meio) que debita na temp. média  quase 2ºC acima da minha. É por isso que o clima é fascinante, penso eu de que...


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 23:36)

Aqui a máxima foi de 14,2ºC..
Agora estão 10,9ºC e 1029hpa..


----------



## tozequio (16 Jan 2007 às 23:37)

jose leça disse:


> Tens mínimas cerca de 3ºC abaixo das minhas. Curioso. No aeroporto, a  10KM a N, e na mesma altidude, tenho variações de décimas na temperatura média, em relação ao meu posto, mas tenho uma estação no WU em Leça ( no meio) que debita na temp. média  quase 2ºC acima da minha. É por isso que o clima é fascinante, penso eu de que...



É verdade, aqui tenho geadas e mesmo formação de gelo nos carros às vezes ainda antes da meia-noite em noites frias, o que na zona onde vives deve ser quase impossível


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Alguém me explica como é que neste momento está uma chuvada de todo o tamanho aqui, e com 1030 hPa, e com 12,1º?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Angelstorm disse:


> Alguém me explica como é que neste momento está uma chuvada de todo o tamanho aqui, e com 1030 hPa, e com 12,1º?



Espetaculo sorte a tua aqui o céu ta a ficar limpo


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo sorte a tua aqui o céu ta a ficar limpo



Foi o suficiente para apanhar uma valente molha, quando vinha do cinema...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

Angelstorm disse:


> Foi o suficiente para apanhar uma valente molha, quando vinha do cinema...



Bem isto deve esclarecer-te http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem isto deve esclarecer-te http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp



Pois é nesta região do vale do tejo, parece que a chuva se mudou toda para cá...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

Bem por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 11.8ºC à mais de 1 hora e a humidade está nos 98%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1029hpa.

Ate amanhã


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 00:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias por cá 10,1ºC e o nevoeiro a levantar rapidamente, no entanto o dia contínua cinzentão.
> A mínima foi de 6,7ºC às 3h da madrugada.



Pois hoje foi um dos raros dias em que a mínima da madrugada foi batida antes da meia noite do mesmo dia, 4,8ºC .

Neste momento subiu um pouco tenho 5ºC
Até amanhã bons e brancos sonhos!


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

Por aqui terminei o dia com 5.4ºC/15.5ºC. Neste momento 10.8ºC e duvido que mexa durante a noite, a mínima vai de certeza rondar os 10.5ºC. Céu muito nublado mas não chove.

Bons sonhos brancos para todos


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 00:48)

boas ando um pouco a leste do forum, por falta de tempo...
Hoje máxima de 23ºC agora 12,5ºC.
Céu limpo...
1028hpa


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:49)

Rogpacheco disse:


> boas ando um pouco a leste do forum, por falta de tempo...
> Hoje máxima de 23ºC agora 12,5ºC.
> Céu limpo...
> 1028hpa



Aí já é Primavera pelos vistos


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

tozequio disse:


> Aí já é Primavera pelos vistos



Está um tempo aborrecido por demais... e a previsão é para continuar até domingo tempo de Leste... este Inverno está a ser dos mais quentes que me recordo por aqui.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2007 às 01:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> boas ando um pouco a leste do forum, por falta de tempo...
> Hoje máxima de 23ºC agora 12,5ºC.
> Céu limpo...
> 1028hpa




boas

23º     

vai um banho de mar  

acho que a água está a 23º tambem 

abraços meteo


----------



## Mago (17 Jan 2007 às 01:37)

Por aqui 8,1ºC céu muito nublado com nevoeiro à mistura.
1027hpa
Boa noite


----------



## mocha (17 Jan 2007 às 09:33)

bom dia a todos, devido a avaria do meu pc nao tenho participado mt no forum, apenas no trabalho as escondidas  .
isto hoje ta mais quente com ceu nublado e 10ºC  
esperando pelo frio.........


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2007 às 09:37)

Hoje minima de 9.0ºC às 6:36 e agora:

11.3ºC - 88% - 1032hpa


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

Por aqui mínima de 6,1ºC ás 8:22. Agora tenho 8,1ºC, 100% hr e 1034 hPa com céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi às 4:34 9.7ºC e agora estou com 12.9ºC e humidade 98%

A pressão subiu para 1031hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 10:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não vás! olha que quando chegares já não tens internet nem televeisão
> 
> Por aqui a noite está a presentar-se muito fria, neste momento tenho 5,9ºC .



Bom dia a todos...
Oh kim e não é k quando cheguei não tinha mesmo net, eu julgava k era só um dia e afinal eram 2 pra manutenção... 
Por aki sigo com 13,9ºc e a mínima foi de 10,2ºc..


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia a todos...
> Oh kim e não é k quando cheguei não tinha mesmo net, eu julgava k era só um dia e afinal eram 2 pra manutenção...
> Por aki sigo com 13,9ºc e a mínima foi de 10,2ºc..



  Olha que eu não tenho nada a ver com isso!  

A mínima aqui foi de 4,7ºC e neste momento tenho céu encoberto com alguma neblina e 9,9ºC.

Esta é a cara da manhã.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 11:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha que eu não tenho nada a ver com isso!
> 
> A mínima aqui foi de 4,7ºC e neste momento tenho céu encoberto com alguma neblina e 9,9ºC.
> 
> Esta é a cara da manhã.



Kim assim de repente parecia que tinha caido ai um NEVÃO 
 Aqui a minha mínima foi de 7,6ºC as 7:18 neste momento vou com 11,0ºC e 1032hpa muita neblina mas o sol rasga ainda assim.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

miguel disse:


> Kim assim de repente parecia que tinha caido ai um NEVÃO
> Aqui a minha mínima foi de 7,6ºC as 7:18 neste momento vou com 11,0ºC e 1032hpa muita neblina mas o sol rasga ainda assim.



Não brinques com coisas sérias olha que eu ando à beira de entrar em _stress nivológico gfsiano_.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 12:08)

Bem por aki não sei onde isto vai parar, já estou com 17,0ºc.
Não percebo nada disto, situação mais secante. Já estou como diz o kim, mais dia menos dia dá-me uma coisa, como dantes se dizia, olha morreu pk lhe deu uma coisa...
Peço muita neve tmb no 1º fim de semana de Março...


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

Mas será possivel uma coisa destas ? já vou com 17,8ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 12:47)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 14.4ºC e humidade 75%.

Quanto á pressão encontra-se nos 1030hpa.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 12:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não brinques com coisas sérias olha que eu ando à beira de entrar em _stress nivológico gfsiano_.



   
Já somos dois  
 Neste momento vou com 12,3ºC ainda bastante neblina mas o sol brilha ainda assim


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2007 às 12:53)

Céu nublado e 10,0ºC. Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

Mínima de 6,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Continuamos com nevoeiro na Covilhã e uma temperatura de 9 graus na cota dos 500 msnm. No meu local de observação, a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 6 graus.
Como a neve na Serra é pouca, já há polémica por causa de algumas movimentações para as pistas de esqui, aqui fica uma parte da notícia que vem no Diário XXI de hoje:

_Turistrela movimenta neve para as pistas, Parque Natural vigia
Inverno com pouca precipitação na estância de esqui da Serra da Estrela

A movimentação de neve dentro da estância de esqui da Torre, de uns
locais para a zona das pistas, está a motivar polémica. O caso foi
denunciado na Internet e o Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela reforçou
a vigilância
A Turistrela está a movimentar neve na estância da Serra da Estrela,
de uns locais para outros, com recurso a máquinas pesadas, para manter
as pistas em funcionamento. A situação é relatada num blogue na
Internet que, a par de outros responsáveis ambientais, a considera
ilegal. A denúncia já levou o Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela
(PNSE) a reforçar a vigilância no local, enquanto que a empresa diz
estar a agir dentro da legalidade._

Saudações serranas.


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

Serrano disse:


> Como a neve na Serra é pouca, já há polémica por causa de algumas movimentações para as pistas de esqui, aqui fica uma parte da notícia que vem no Diário XXI de hoje:
> 
> _Turistrela movimenta neve para as pistas, Parque Natural vigia
> Inverno com pouca precipitação na estância de esqui da Serra da Estrela
> ...



aqui fica o link da noticia....

http://www.diarioxxi.com/?lop=artig...eca3fe2e0&id=ebd9cedc5ac9828d71c03c72377a0992

E o blog com algumas fotos interessantes   

http://estrelanoseumelhor.blogspot.com/2007/01/para-qu-canhes-de-neve-o-que-so.html

Será que a situação é assim tão anormal??? É que no estrangeiro acaba por ser um situação normal...Porque é sempre possivel arranjar maneira de haver maior acumulação de neve nalguns locais devido a colocação de barreiras. Neve essa que depois é transportada para outros locais....

[edit]
 no caso de andar a tirar neve de pontos fora do dominio da estância penso que seja ilegal...agora dentro do dominio....


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

Estou com um autêntico dia de primavera, já tive 18,2ºc e registo agora 17,8ºc mas não sei se fica por aki...


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

dj_alex disse:


> Será que a situação é assim tão anormal??? É que no estrangeiro acaba por ser um situação normal...Porque é sempre possivel arranjar maneira de haver maior acumulação de neve nalguns locais devido a colocação de barreiras. Neve essa que depois é transportada para outros locais....
> 
> [edit]
> no caso de andar a tirar neve de pontos fora do dominio da estância penso que seja ilegal...agora dentro do dominio....



Pois, a mim também não me choca nada esta situação e até assisti a um destes transportes no passado dia 26 de Dezembro, compreendendo que era para reforçar zonas das pistas com menos neve.

Permanece o nevoeiro na Covilhã, mas com a temperatura a subir, agora estão 9.5 graus.


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Boas, por aqui 23ºC e céu limpo.
1028hpa


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

Por aki registo neste momento 17,5 e tive uma máxima de 18,4ºc 
A mínima foi de 10,2ºc e aki na zona registei em passeio com a minha cadela pelas ruas 17,0ºc...


----------



## Mago (17 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

Boas
Por aqui mínima de 7,3ºC e cheguei a ter 9,8ºC 
Agora 9,1ºC e 1027hpa


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2007 às 17:10)

Tive nova máxima do ano 18,1ºC

Amanhã devo chegar perto dos 20,0ºC, depois é sempre a descer....


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

dj_alex disse:


> aqui fica o link da noticia....
> 
> http://www.diarioxxi.com/?lop=artig...eca3fe2e0&id=ebd9cedc5ac9828d71c03c72377a0992
> 
> ...



Depende! Imagina tu que eu que não vou frequentar as pistas, vou até à Serra passear, sou um masoquista e vou lá sofrer com a pouca neve que por lá há , e ao chegar não tenho nenhuma neve para brincar!!  E porquê?, porque a empresa das pistas (eles não me pagam para fazer publicidade ) levou tudo o que havia para comercializá-la. Será correcta uma coisa destas? Porque senão eu quero que me deixem usar as pistas e o forfait com desconto, pois realmente estou a usar o equipamento deles nas pistas deles, mas a neve é de todos nós!
Ahh e a propósito para que querem eles os canhões de neve? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E mais acho que a culpa é da Vodafone     

No fundo o problema é a falta de neve , lá diz o ditado popular "Casa onde não há pão todos ralham e ninguém tem razão" 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas não resisti  

O dia aqui ficou marcado pela nebolusidade (devido ao nevoeiro alto que pairou quase todo o dia sobre a região). Apenas para o fim da tarde cmeçou a querer abrir.
Amáxima foi de 11,4ºC, mais uma máxima fresquinha e devido à falta de Sol o ambiente é bem frio.
Neste momento tenho 8,8ºC e 1031hPa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui, manhã bem fresca (6,0ºC às 8 horas) e com nevoeiro, que só dissipou por volta do meio dia.
Agora estamos com 10,3ºC e 87%HR. Pressão=1030 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2007 às 19:01)

Por aqui o céu está limpo.

A tarde teve amena a minha máxima foi de 15.4ºC ás 15h neste momento estão 12.4ºC e a humidade nos 94%.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa.


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 19:09)

Coimbra está neste momento com 14.3ºC e com a humidade a rondar os 80%
O céu está completamente nublado...


----------



## MNeves (17 Jan 2007 às 19:36)

Hoje por aqui o dia foi quente... a tarde chagou aos 19ºC e agora estou com cerca de 12ºC.
tenho saudades do frio


----------



## Mago (17 Jan 2007 às 20:17)

Boas
Por aqui continua a temperatura estável pelos 9ºC , é estranho mas acho um pouco quente para uma noite em Janeiro por estes lados. O certo é que frio não está nenhum, choveu aqui 1mm.


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2007 às 21:09)

Dia de alguma chuva aqui por Braga, igual ao de ontem....

Temp. Max:13.4ºC
Temp. Min: 11.1ºC

Temp. Actual: 12.5ºC
Pressão: 1025hPa


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

Máxima por aqui de 14,1ºC sempre alguma neblina ao longe agora vou com 10,0ºC e 1032hpa..


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 22:00)

Por aqui um dia de chuva, 10.8ºC/12.8ºC e neste momento 11.7ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

Boas,
Por aqui 16,2ºC; céu limpo (agora imaginem se estivesse o ceu nublado!)
1030hpa


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

Noite quente por cá também, estou com 8,9ºC e céu muito nublado. Hoje 6,1ºC / 10,5ºC e 0,6 mm de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Aqui vou com 9,2ºC quase o mesmo que o pessoal de Bragança  1033hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 23:15)

Por cá 6,5ºC e descendo. Há neblina, mas com céu limpo e estrelas, já há uns quantos dias que não as via!  
E uns terríveis 1034hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 00:04)

Por aqui muita neblina.

Estou com 10.3ºC  e humidade a 95%.

A pressão está nos 1033hpa.


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

Estranho, aqui por Benfica tenho céu estrelado e 10º C.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Aqui por Setúbal vou neste momento com 8,4ºC e ao espreitar pelas gretas da persiana não vislumbro neblina  Boas noite!!


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

Hoje posso dizer boa noite ao contrário das duas ultimas noites em k não tive net pk na cabovisao desligaram os serviços pra manutençao...
Por aki sigo com 11,2ºc e céu limpo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

por aki o tempo esta a mudar...13,2 ceu nublado aumentou a intensidade do vento acho k a chuva vem a caminho...


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 00:42)

Sanxito disse:


> Hoje posso dizer boa noite ao contrário das duas ultimas noites em k não tive net pk na cabovisao desligaram os serviços pra manutençao...
> Por aki sigo com 11,2ºc e céu limpo...



Ora viva!  

Aposto que hoje já não foste beber café, não fosse o diabo tecê-las!    

Por hoje me despeço com 5,2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 01:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora viva!
> 
> Aposto que hoje já não foste beber café, não fosse o diabo tecê-las!
> 
> Por hoje me despeço com 5,2ºC



Fui beber café sim, mas dei 10 euritos ao anticiclone pra tomar conta da minha ligação á net, por isso ele anda por aki perto...
Quando cheguei dei-lhe mais 10 pra ele ir umpouco pra norte... 
Espero k seja bem mandado e vá mesmo.
E aki estou eu na mesma como a lesma 11,1ºc estagnado pra variar...


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 02:37)

Bem por aqui finalizo com 8,4ºC e 1034hpa
Reparem como hoje aqui na minha região e também de Bragança temos temperaturas mais altas a esta hora  que locais habitualmente mais quentes como o alentejo e outras que se situam no litoral mesmo a  latitudes mais a sul. Situação não muito normal.  
Boa Noite para todos....


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 02:50)

Bem hoje tmb fico por aki, e sigo quase na mesma, agora com 10,7ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 05:45)

Aguardando a run das 6...
Segundo os registos do IM, a estação de Portimão era a mais fria pelas 4h00 com o valor de 3,2ºc...
Eu por aki pra não fugir á regra dos ultimos dias sigo com 10,8ºc...


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 15,6ºC; mín. de 15ºC
Céu limpo e 1033hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 09:43)

Por aqui céu limpo mas com muito nevoeiro.

A minha minima foi 8.9ºC  e agora estou com 9.2ºC a humidade encontra-se em 98%.

A pressão é que  está em 1035hpa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2007 às 11:12)

Eh, Eh!!! E não é que hoje tive uma mínima de 4ºC!!!??? 
É isto que eu gosto no Alentejo! Surpreendente, sempre!!!
Agora estamos com 11ºC e a subir.


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 11:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Eh, Eh!!! E não é que hoje tive uma mínima de 4ºC!!!???
> É isto que eu gosto no Alentejo! Surpreendente, sempre!!!
> Agora estamos com 11ºC e a subir.



Sim de facto surpreendeu-me 
O Norte está mais quente que o Sul


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 12:05)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Eh, Eh!!! E não é que hoje tive uma mínima de 4ºC!!!???
> É isto que eu gosto no Alentejo! Surpreendente, sempre!!!
> Agora estamos com 11ºC e a subir.



Pois somos dois, por aqui a minha mínima foi de 4,3ºC. E na cidade...Aposto que nas zonas rurais deve ter sido bem menor . Mas de facto com estes nevoeiros cerrados, as condições são favoráveis a temperaturas frescas .

Neste momento tenho 5,8ºC   e claro nevoeiro .
O pior de tudo isto é avalente pressão que tenho encima! 1036hPa! 

Sanxito!!!!!   
Mas tu não dormes homem de Deus  
Cá para mim tu és guarda-nocturno   
Isso é que é dedicação ao fórum e à meteorologia!  
Andas-te a fazer a um _Prémio Floco de Neve MeteoPT 2007_  Vá lá confessa lá


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Olá aqui a minha mínima foi de 6,9ºC acordei com muito nevoeiro  neste momento ainda persiste a neblina como nos últimos dias não chega a levantar por completo a temperatura actualmente está nos 12,2ºC e a pressão nos 1036hpa muito alta


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

Aqui em Coimbra a mínima foi 11.1ºC [Parece Primavera] 
Agora sigo com 18.1º e com a humidade por volta dos 65%...
Mais parecido com a primavera nem a propria primavera...


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2007 às 13:37)

Que belo dia de janeiro, mínima de 8,6ºC e máxima momentânea de 10,1ºC! Agora 9,8ºC, 87% e 1038 hPa com céu encoberto.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

O frio está por aqui instalado , neste momento das EMAs em que o IM disponibiliza dados, Elvas é a mais fria com 6,7ºC, batendo inclusive as Penhas Douradas com 7,4ºC.







3 fotos da cidade e arredores:





Parece tirada de um avião!  Mas foi do topo de uma serra com pouco mais de 300 metros.





O amigo Sol a querer romper o nevoeiro.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

Elvas o polo do frio português!  

Gostei das fotos, não sabia que Elvas tinha um aqueduto


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

Gosto bastante da última foto


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Fil disse:


> Elvas o polo do frio português!
> 
> Gostei das fotos, não sabia que Elvas tinha um aqueduto



Não!?  
Andas distraído   http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=654   

http://www.geocities.com/thetropics/5801/aqueduto.htm

http://www.cm-elvas.pt/postais_de_elvas.htm

É o ex-libris da cidade e tudo! 




dj_alex disse:


> Gosto bastante da última foto




E ainda hás-de gostar mais dela quando estiver tudo cheio de neve!


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro na Covilhã, embora menos denso do que nos últimos dias, e sem alterações significativas na temperatura, visto que agora estão 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade, enquanto a mínima no meu posto de observação ficou-se pelos 5.9 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2007 às 14:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O frio está por aqui instalado , neste momento das EMAs em que o IM disponibiliza dados, Elvas é a mais fria com 6,7ºC, batendo inclusive as Penhas Douradas com 7,4ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bonitas as fotos  

Por aqui continuam os chuviscos. 
Miníma de 8,7ºC aqui em casa e 10,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2007 às 14:27)

Aqui tive a minima de 5,7ºC

Não estava à espera que fosse tão baixa, mas ainda bem que foi assim.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois somos dois, por aqui a minha mínima foi de 4,3ºC. E na cidade...Aposto que nas zonas rurais deve ter sido bem menor . Mas de facto com estes nevoeiros cerrados, as condições são favoráveis a temperaturas frescas .
> 
> Neste momento tenho 5,8ºC   e claro nevoeiro .
> O pior de tudo isto é avalente pressão que tenho encima! 1036hPa!
> ...



Boas pessoal, agora de barriga cheia tá-se melhor..
Não sou nenhuma especie de morcego KIm  nem nocturno, tmb durmo, mas só ás vezes , estava quase desabituado de dormir mas deu-me sono...
Dedicação a meteo? O meu primeiro termometro foi comprado pela minha mãe á 20 anos.
O unico prémio k eu kero é o mesmo k kero pra todos, neveeeeeeeeeeeeee com fartura...
Por aki isto vai uma tremenda seca, minima de 10,2ºc e sigo com 15,8ºc...


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Por aqui 11.1ºC/15.5ºC e neste momento 13.4ºC com o céu muito cinzento mas sem chover desde ontem à tarde.


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

Belas fotos Kim, o nevoeiro nesse aqueduto e com o sol, ficou muito interessante.
Por aqui 22ºC, céu limpo. 
Não vejo nuvens já há vários dias, nem no Verão se tivemos assim um tempo tão "descoberto".


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

tozequio exactamente igual ceu carregado d nuvens k bem querem deitar aguinha pra ka pa baixo mas naaa! sigo com 14,4!kero mudança!!!!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

Sanxito disse:


> (...) Não sou nenhuma especie de morcego KIm  nem nocturno, tmb durmo, mas só ás vezes , estava quase desabituado de dormir mas deu-me sono...
> Dedicação a meteo? O meu primeiro termometro foi comprado pela minha mãe á 20 anos.
> O unico prémio k eu kero é o mesmo k kero pra todos, neveeeeeeeeeeeeee com fartura...
> (...)



 
20 anos é muito tempo!  Sim senhor!  

Por aqui o nevoeiro já se dissipou, por isso tenho 11,6ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

VRSA

Temp actual: 18,7Cº

Ceu limpo!! e Humidade a 100%

Um belo dia de praia, e de surfada com uma ondulaçao de 0,5m nos sets!! O mar esta tipo flat a virar para glass e com vento fraco de sueste!!

JA ME CHEIRA A VERAO!! EHEHEHE  

Nota: Hoje as 10 da manha, Castro Marim registava 6,5Cº e eu á mesma hora em VRSA Registava 14,1Cº
Agora a pergunta: Ja viram a diferença de 5km a norte???parece inacreditavel o que um microclima faz!!!


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

Boas
Por aqui minima de 8,4ºC e máxima de 10ºC até ao momento, agora estão 9,5ºC e 1034hpa.
O tempo está muito nublado parece ameaçar chuva, mas duvido  

Boas Fotos Kim, Elvas parece uma cidade muito interessante.


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui 11.1ºC/15.5ºC e neste momento 13.4ºC com o céu muito cinzento mas sem chover desde ontem à tarde.



Já choviiscou hoje por algumas vezes, mas estou no Porto, aqui a a máxima atingiu 14,8ºC e 1034hPa e já não vejo o sol á uns valentes dias desde Domingo


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 15:54)

Mago disse:


> (...)
> Boas Fotos Kim, Elvas parece uma cidade muito interessante.



Para ser _interessante_ falta-lhe a visita mais regular da neve  

Tens de cá vir!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

VRSA

Um bafo quente vindo de Levante (Sueste) meteu-se ao barulho!!!eheheh

Temp:19.8Cº

E continua a subir!! Impressionante o dia de hoje!! as temperaturas andam malucas!!

Ta um calor mesmo bom....num espaço de minutos este bafo que se sente fez estalar a temp ( 1Cº em 15minutos) e continua!!

Ainda vou parar aos 20 e poucos!!! ehehehe    lol


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

Boa tarde a todos...
Por aki sigo com 13,1ºc e céu limpo, a máxima foi de 16,6ºc e a mínima de 10,2ºc


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

Aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 14,4ºC neste momento vou com 13,2ºC e 1035hpa


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

Aqui estamos agora com 10,3ºC e 83% HR. Pressão a 1034 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2007 às 19:02)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha máxima de hoje foi de 15.2ºC às 15:34 e agora estou com 13.0ºC e humidade em 89%.

A pressão está altissima encontra-se em 1036hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

Por aki sigo com 12,7ºc...


----------



## Mago (18 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

Segue o tempo "quente" para esta hora já sem sol.
10,1ºC marcava o meu termometro, tambem marca o painel de uma farmácia numa rua perto...
Este "calor" está a tramar alguma....


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 20:14)

Por cá a máxima foi de 11,7ºC às 15h.
Neste momento tenho 8,3ºC e céu limpo. A pressão contínua uma barbaridade e a subir!  1037hPa.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (18 Jan 2007 às 20:35)

Por aqui
1035 hpa
11,6 º
91 % hr


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

Aqui vou neste momento com 11,7ºC e 1036hpa


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2007 às 22:01)

11ºC e céu nublado. Hoje tivemos o dia mais quente deste mês. 

Hoje: 8,7ºC / 11,8ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2007 às 23:00)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,30000-1247942,00.html


----------



## tozequio (18 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Por aqui 12.1ºC e uma chuva tão miudinha que quase não se sente


----------



## jose leça (18 Jan 2007 às 23:33)

Boas noites, pessoal. Por cá sigo com 13,9ºC, e tive de max: 14,7ºC e min: 12,7ºC. Isto anda tudo maluco!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Aqui vou com 11,0ºC e não desce pressão 1036hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 00:10)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 11.3ºC ela sobe e desce é conforme o vento a humidade está em 95%.

A pressão passou agora de 1036hpa para 1035hpa.


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Parece mentira que esteja no mês de janeiro, só me apetece suicidar! Estas nuvens são do mais irritante que há, não deixam a temperatura descer nem largam chuva de jeito nenhuma, limitam-se a estar aí a tornar o dia menos bonito! A máxima foi de 11,4ºC e tenho neste momento 10,2ºC. Nas últimas 4 horas a temperatura desceu 0,4ºC...

Apesar das nuvens mete-nojo, a pressão sobe imparável e está agora em 1041 hPa. Que belos dias de nevoeiro podia estar a ter!


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Por aqui 10ºC , o dia todo a temperatura apenas se alterou em décimas acima e decimas abaixo, amplitude térmica quase nula.
Mas a partir de domingo há-de vir animação....


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 01:50)

Por aqui 12.2ºC e neste momento não chove.

Aguardando pela próxima semana... :assobio:


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2007 às 02:57)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki tmb não desce nem mesmo com o céu limpo  sigo com 11,1ºc e a pressão vai nos 1035 hPa...


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2007 às 04:01)

Bem aki o morcego sanxito segue com 10,7ºc e espero pelo menos abaixo dos 10ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 09:50)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Tive uma minima de 9.1ºC às 7:22 agora estou com 10ºC e humidade a 89%.

Quanto à pressão encontra-se em 1033hpa.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 11:00)

Boas
Tive mínima de 8,9ºC mais 2ºc que ontem...
Neste momento vou com 11,9ºC e 1034gpa...


----------



## mocha (19 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

bom dia a todos, isto esta a começar a arrefecer, pelo menos quando entrei ao serviço ainda se via algum nevoeiro e 7,8ºC temp, portanto mais fresco que os ultimos dias 
vou aguardar calmamente pelo frio (visto ja ter roído as unhas todas ao ler o topico dos modelos  ).
K venha em grande, pra animar aqui a malta


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

Tenho 16º C agora (com 7,5º C de mínima). Ontem quando vim de Sintra às 2 da matina, estava um frio de rachar os ossos à beira-mar.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 11:10)

Céu nublado e 9,3ºC. Mínima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2007 às 11:21)

A minha continua a ser a estação mais "fresquinha" da zona de Lisboa.

Minima de 6,2ºC às 7:42

Agora sigo com 12,2ºC - 85% - 1034hpa


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Agora sigo com 13,8ºC e a pressão em 1033hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Jan 2007 às 13:31)

A madrugada por cá foi de nevoeiro, como habitualmente, desta vez a sua duração é que foi mais curtae levantou cedo.
A mínima foi de 5,3ºC.

Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC e subindo!  
Hoje isto vai estorricar por cá!  É a bonança antes da tempestade.  
A pressão é de 1033 hPa


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

boa tarde meteoloucos e k ainda vão ficar mais nesta semana k vem... 
Por aki tive mínima de 10,4ºc e sigo com 16,4ºc...


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Regressou o sol à Covilhã e em força, porque na zona baixa da cidade estamos com 15 graus. A mínima no meu local de observação foi, mais uma vez, 5.9 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

Minima de 8,7ºC e sigo com 11,7ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

por aqui 16,5ºC, céu coberto por nuvens altas, 1029hpa


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

Por aqui Setúbal a máxima que registei foi das mais altas neste mes com 15,2ºC as 15:43, neste momento vou com 14,1ºC e 1029hpa a descer aos poucos


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

hoje a minha máxima só foram 22ºC 
Agora com 17ºC e com a humidade no 77%...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi 16.8ºC e agora estou com 14.4ºC quero frio   a humidade fica-se pelos 74%.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa.

A minha estação indica chuva


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2007 às 19:50)

Boa tarde a todos...
Por aki sigo com 12,8ºc depois de ter tido uma máxima de 17,5ºc por volta das 13h00 e a mínima foi de 10,4ºc...


----------



## Santos (19 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

Boa tarde, por aqui seguimos com 10,2ºC, vamos ver a mudança que teremos no mercúrio


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

9,0ºC e céu nublado. 

Hoje: 7,2ºC / 10,9ºC (a máxima foi registada às 00 horas, durante o dia a temperatura não passou de 10ºC)


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 21:52)

Dan disse:


> 9,0ºC e céu nublado.
> 
> Hoje: 7,2ºC / 10,9ºC (a máxima foi registada às 00 horas, durante o dia a temperatura não passou de 10ºC)



A partir de hoje é sempre a descer


----------



## duncan (19 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

jPdF disse:


> hoje a minha máxima só foram 22ºC
> Agora com 17ºC e com a humidade no 77%...



boas,apesar nestes ultimos dias  estarmos com temperaturas um pouco acima da média por todo o país,estou achar esses 22º  demasiado elevados para coimbra,será que tens o termometro bem abrigado


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Aqui agora vou com 10,9ºC e 1030hpa muita humidade algumas zonas estão muito molhadas


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 00:44)

7.9ºC/20.4ºC por aqui e neste momento 7.5ºC e céu naturalmente limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

Por aqui está-se com céu limpo.

A temperatura só começou a descer decentemente agora.

Estou com 11ºC e humidade 85%.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa.


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 02:35)

Começa a descer o termometro e estou com 8,9ºC
1030 hpa ( desceu)


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2007 às 03:21)

Bem por aki continua tudo como nas ultimas noites, temperatura alta...
Sigo com 11,1ºc...nunca maisentra o frio.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 04:00)

Aqui em Coimbra está um nevoeiro como há muito não via ...Para terem uma noção não consigo ver os prédios a minha frente, que ficam a 30metros!!!
A T está nos 11ºC e estavel a humidade nos 94% e P a 1027!!!


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 04:22)

O nevoeiro está dissipando-se!!!


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2007 às 04:33)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui em Coimbra está um nevoeiro como há muito não via ...Para terem uma noção não consigo ver os prédios a minha frente, que ficam a 30metros!!!
> A T está nos 11ºC e estavel a humidade nos 94% e P a 1027!!!



Por aki á 3 dias tmb esteve um nevoeiro muito denso, fui passear a minha cadela á noite e perdi-me dela durante uns momentos, tava mesmo complicado. 
Não é normal perder-se um cão. 
Por aki sigo com 10,8ºc céu limpo e uma sensação de frio maior do k está na realidade apesar denão estar vento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Jan 2007 às 09:28)

Bons dias malta do termómetro!  

Ontem devido ao work, não pude acompanhar-vos neste penitência meteorológica , enfim hei-de morrer rico!  

A máxima de ontem foi primaveril na verdadeira acepção da palavra! 15,9ºC   . Foi a máxima do ano aqui em Elvas, enfim um dia para esquecer... Dia de céu limpo.

A mínima desta noite foi de 4,3ºC.
Neste momento tenho 7,7ºC e neblina matinal.


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 10:04)

Por aqui 13,6ºC; céu limpo, 1032hpa


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 10:39)

8,0ºC e céu nublado. Continuam os valores de temperatura bem elevados para esta altura do ano. A mínima ficou em 6,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 11:32)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha minima foi 9.5ºC às 7:50  e agora estou com 13.8ºC e humidade 81%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1029hpa.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 11:46)

Aqui mínima de 8,8ºC...
Agora tenho 11,7ºC e neblina pressão ainda alta 1030hpa..


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Agora tenho 14,5ºC e muito sol e a pressão a baixar agora 1028hpa


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

Por aqui 22,5ºc, céu limpo, 1029hpa


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

Melgaço

Hoje já se notou uma pequena descida de temperatura (2ºC menos que ontem).
Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, temp. actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

12ºC e algum sol. Mais um dia com uns 5ºC de anomalia positiva.


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2007 às 15:00)

Dan disse:


> 12ºC e algum sol. Mais um dia com uns 5ºC de anomalia positiva.


Só pode, com temperatura superior a Melgaço


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 15:25)

Neste momento 16.4ºC, extremos do dia foram 4.9ºC/16.8ºC.

Muito quente ainda


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Neste momento 11ºC certinhos. Tenhu algumas nuvenzitas altas, daquelas que quase nao se dao por elas


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

Coimbra continua com  os dias primaveris...   ...lá fora estão 18ºC a humidade situa-se nos 67% e o barómetro indica pressão de 1025...
No céu as núvens estão altas e quase não se vêem...


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

voçes ai no norte estao com temperaturas maximas muito altas


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

vaga disse:


> voçes ai no norte estao com temperaturas maximas muito altas



Pois é...aqui parece primavera...ontem fui pas compras para a baixa de Coimbra e já haviam pessoas com t-shirt!!!
A temperatura máxima não desde dos 15 desde à 6dias!!!


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 17:28)

Por cá mais um dia quente, mínima de 6,7ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC. Agora 10,3ºC74% e 1033 hPa com algumas nuvens altas.

Neste mês de janeiro já tive 13 dias com máxima superior a 10ºC, quando no ano passado no mês inteiro isso só aconteceu por um dia...


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

Fil disse:


> Por cá mais um dia quente, mínima de 6,7ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC. Agora 10,3ºC74% e 1033 hPa com algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> Neste mês de janeiro já tive 13 dias com máxima superior a 10ºC, quando no ano passado no mês inteiro isso só aconteceu por um dia...



é o arrefecimento


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

spiritmind disse:


> é o arrefecimento



Não sejas mauzinho  

Pelo menos hoje a temperatura está a descer mais rápido ao contrário dos dias anteriores, 9,8ºC agora.


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 17:51)

Fil disse:


> Não sejas mauzinho
> 
> Pelo menos hoje a temperatura está a descer mais rápido ao contrário dos dias anteriores, 9,8ºC agora.



É bom sinal que elas desçam rápido...estão a testar-nos para a semana que se aproxima...     
Agora sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2007 às 18:13)

Aqui por Alhos-Vedros estou com 13.7, tive de máxima 16.3 as 15h43 e tive como mínima 7.8 as 7h39.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 18:19)

Tive uma máxima de 15,4ºC agora tenho 13,8ºC e 1027hpa


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

Máxima de 13ºC e agora o termometro começa a descer já se nota um pequeno arrefecimento, estou com 9,1ºC
1029hpa


----------



## Senador (20 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

Temperatura: 10.5ºC 
Humidade: 89%
Vento: 2.8 km/h
Pressão: 1024.1 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 8.6ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 19:26)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi ás 14:40 17.5ºC e agora estou com 13.4 e humidade a 84%.

A pressão está em 1027hpa.


----------



## tozequio (20 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

Neste momento 7.7ºC e a descer


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui 13,6ºC, Céu limpo, 1029hpa


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2007 às 21:09)

6,5ºC e céu limpo.

Hoje: 6,0ºC / 12,0ºC (a mínima foi registada ainda há pouco, provavelmente até à 24 h ainda desce mais).


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2007 às 21:43)

Em Coimbra estou com 12ºC e parece que o nevoeiro nos vai voltar a visitar esta noite!!!


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

Aqui tenho 5,7ºC mas há minutos atrás tinha 5,3ºC que é a nova mínima do dia. O nevoeiro irá fazer acto de presença, em minha casa tenho 97% de humidade e nas zonas mais baixas já se deve ser a formar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2007 às 22:44)

ora bem por aqui ja s começa a notar alguma mudança nevoeiro e 8,6 graus! ELE ESTA A CHEGAR!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora bem por aqui ja s começa a notar alguma mudança nevoeiro e 8,6 graus! ELE ESTA A CHEGAR!!!



Bahhh sorte a tua aqui tá céu limpo.

Tou com 12.5ºC e a humidade está a desaparecer já esteve em 46%   mas agora já está a subir e encontra-se nos 60%.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa.


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bahhh sorte a tua aqui tá céu limpo.
> 
> Tou com 12.5ºC e a humidade está a desaparecer já esteve em 46%   mas agora já está a subir e encontra-se nos 60%.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1027hpa.



por aqui tb 12,5ºC e tb céu limpo!
1029hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Boas pessoal, hoje foi novamente um dia quentito por estas bandas, Máx: 15,1ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.
A temp. actual é de 7,2ºC. Está a descer a bom ritmo, uma vez que há apenas uma hora ainda rondava os 10ºC.


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 01:51)

Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado, que me vai estragar a mínima, já tive 5.6ºC antes da meia-noite e neste momento 7.4ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 02:36)

Por aqui me despeço com 5,3ºC e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 03:23)

Boa noite pessoal, eu por aki sigo como em todas as ultimas noites, sempre alta a temperatura... Isto tem sido mesmo uma seca.
Sigo com 10,8ºc


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 03:25)

Esta um frio na rua, este vento moderado que vamos ter nos proximos dias, ja chegou, i ja esta a acentuar-se. sencaçao termica muito baixa na rua


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 04:10)

vaga disse:


> Esta um frio na rua, este vento moderado que vamos ter nos proximos dias, ja chegou, i ja esta a acentuar-se. sencaçao termica muito baixa na rua



É verdade, eu fui a sesimbra e estava um vento moderado mas seco, até cortava...
Por aki sigo com 10,8ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 09:18)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha minima deu-se ás 6:58 com 10.9ºC agora estou com 12.3ºC e humidade 82%.

A pressão tem vindo a descer encontra-se em 1024hpa.


----------



## jose leça (21 Jan 2007 às 09:59)

Bons dias. Por aqui mínima de 9,1ºC, mas é provável que desça mais até ao fim do dia


----------



## jose leça (21 Jan 2007 às 10:19)

Sigo com 9,8ºC, céu completamente nublado


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 10:32)

3,7º~C e céu nublado. Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

Nevoeiro cerrado no marão estavam ás 10:00 4,8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2007 às 11:04)

O que se passa com as temperaturas hoje andam  

A esta hora ja estou com 15,2.C   isto não devia estar a descer e termos frio ?!?!?!?!?  

Fiqum bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 12:14)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 14.8ºC a temperatura sobe muito lentamente devido ao vento gelado que já se faz sentir  a humidade encontra-se em 78%.

A pressão continua a descer e está nos 1023hpa.


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

boas tardes, sigo com 16ºc  
ceu limpo.
a que horas chega o frio mesmo? 
segundo o IM os unicos alertas são pra agitação maritima, em vez de frio ainda levamos com um tsunami


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 9,6ºC agora tenho 13,7ºC a subir muito lentamente e uma pressão de 1024hpa...


----------



## jose leça (21 Jan 2007 às 13:47)

mocha disse:


> boas tardes, sigo com 16ºc
> ceu limpo.
> a que horas chega o frio mesmo?
> segundo o IM os unicos alertas são pra agitação maritima, em vez de frio ainda levamos com um tsunami



Por acaso há um alerta de tsunami na Indonesia, após ter ocorrido um sismo de grau sete, cerca das 11h00 UT.


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

jose leça disse:


> Por acaso há um alerta de tsunami na Indonesia, após ter ocorrido um sismo de grau sete, cerca das 11h00 UT.




é verdade vi a pouco no site do iol


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

Boa tarde siberíanos!  

Por cá tive nesta madrugada uma mínima a atirar para o frio, 2,6ºC às 7h50.
Neste momento tenho céu completamente limpo e de um azul imaculado, que só mesmo olhando para os modelos é que me fazem crêr na mudança que aí vem , a temperatura está nos 13,3ºC com 1023hPa.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 14:29)

Aqui, depois de um máximo de 6,1ºC, sigo com 5,5ºC e sempre com céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

Aqui neste momento tenho já a mesma temperatura máxima de ontem 15,4ºC é esta noite que entra o ar mais frio pressão a cair 1021hpa


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir, já vai em 6,3ºC. Continua o céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

A minha máxima ficou nos 15,4ºC agora pronto já não volto a ver este tipo de temperaturas tão cedo por aqui  neste momento vou com 14,9ºC e 1020hpa..céu com nuvens altas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2007 às 16:59)

ora bem meus amigos no espaço de 1 hora a temperatura desceu 3 graus! sigo com 11,7!


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 17:05)

Por Melgaço a temperatura vai descendo muito devagar, 9.8ºC neste momento. Céu muito nublado com a base das nuvens em torno dos 700metros


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 17:10)

estão 5,9ºC a 650m e na base da nuves que rondará os 800m estão 4,1ºC, desceu 0,4ºC na última meia hora, uma descida lenta que não me importo que o seja desde que não pare de descer até de madrugada


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 17:11)

Seringador disse:


> estão 5,9ºC a 650m e na base da nuves que rondará os 800m estão 4,1ºC, desceu 0,4ºC na última meia hora, uma descida lenta que não me importo que o seja desde que não pare de descer até de madrugada



Aqui tou com 12.6, mas desce a bom ritmo


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 17:21)

por aqui esta a descer a pique tou com 6.5ºc


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

Aqui estou com 5,6ºC, 87% e 1026 hPa (a descer). A mínima foi de 2,8ºC e a máxima de 5,8ºC. Dia muito frio se comparado com o que tem sido este janeiro. O céu está encoberto mas ainda não caiu nada.


----------



## LUPER (21 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Fil disse:


> Aqui estou com 5,6ºC, 87% e 1026 hPa (a descer). A mínima foi de 2,8ºC e a máxima de 5,8ºC. Dia muito frio se comparado com o que tem sido este janeiro. O céu está encoberto mas ainda não caiu nada.



Alias é um dia abaixo da média de 61/90


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

LUPER disse:


> Alias é um dia abaixo da média de 61/90



Sim, é o 4º dia abaixo da média no que vai de mês  

Espero ter até ao fim do mês todos os dias abaixo da média.

5,3ºC agora.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Por aqui
1019 hpa
13,1º a descer
80% hr
ceu encoberto


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2007 às 18:29)

Boas
Por aqui minima de 2,4ºC e com o nevoeiro que apareceu de manha e as nuvens que entretanto já chegaram ficou-se por uma máxima de apenas 4,2ºC
Agora estão 3,6ºC
1023hpa (desceu bem)


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 18:41)

Por cá tenho neste momento 8,8ºC e uns lindos 1020hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2007 às 18:44)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Ainda não se nota muito a chegada do frio mas o termometro já sente estão 12.5ºC e humidade 73%.

A pressão continua a descer encontra-se em 1019hpa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

ora bem por aki ja começam as primeiras pingas 10 graus e ..1003hPa!?


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 18:57)

Acredito q caia alguma coisa lá para dia 25 às 06h. Vai-se formar uma depressão no norte da península com ventos de NE


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

consultem o www.weatheronline.co.uk - expert maps (SLP).


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Temperatura: 11.8ºC 
Humidade: 78%
Vento: 11.8 km/h
Pressão: 1012.7 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 8.1ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 19:09)

Umberto disse:


> consultem o www.weatheronline.co.uk - expert maps (SLP).



muito interessante


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 19:47)

A temperatura tem estado estabilizada em torno dos 6ºC.

Por agora 5,6ºC e céu nublado.

Hoje: 2,5ºC / 6,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Neste momento 9.8ºC e céu muito nublado mas ainda não caiu nada. Mínima de 6.2ºC e uma máxima muito elevada de 15.7ºC


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:00)

Aqui já caem umas gotas!


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

não são só gotas perdidas, já chove a sério.


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

Temperatura: 11.3ºC 
Humidade: 80%
Vento: 0.0 km/h
Pressão: 1012.6 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 8.1ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 20:12)

Para não abrir um novo tópico deixo esta notícia...



> Incêndio na Serra da Estrela
> 2007/01/21 | 16:23
> Fogo deflagrou a meio da manhã e consumiu mato e pinhal
> 
> ...



Ao que isto chegou, eu nem comento  

Entretanto por aqui mantém-se tudo na mesma, 9.7ºC e céu muito nublado mas não cai nada.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki sigo com 13,4ºc e 1019hPa, o céu tem algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

Aqui em Melgaço começam a cair uns tímidos chuviscos.
Temp. actual: 9.1ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

Aqui por Setubal vou neste momento com 12,4ºC,84%HR e 1019hpa


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:22)

Uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco  

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070121+Tempestade+de+neve+nos+EUA.htm

entretanto a temperatura começou a descer e o vento a aumentar:

Temperatura: 10.5C 
Humidade: 84%
Vento: 16.9 km/h
Pressão: 1012.6 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 8.1ºC
Wind Chill: 5.5ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 20:42)

Alguém tem dados actuais de Bragança? As previsões que a generalidade dos sites de meteo dão, de neve para a noite de hoje e para amanhã continuam iguais ? Desculpem a minha ignorância mas eu não sei ler bem os mapas.


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2007 às 20:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Alguém tem dados actuais de Bragança? As previsões que a generalidade dos sites de meteo dão, de neve para a noite de hoje e para amanhã continuam iguais ? Desculpem a minha ignorância mas eu não sei ler bem os mapas.



Ola BemVindo

Se não tens como saber os dados de Bragança tens a estação automática de um dos Membros do Forum a do FIL

Aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANC3

Por aqui sigo com 3,3ºC

Previsão para Bragança:
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/460723_metgram.gif


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 20:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> Uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070121+Tempestade+de+neve+nos+EUA.htm
> 
> ...




Gostei desse win chill  Como e que chegas a esse calculo??


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 20:48)

Aqui tenho 5,0ºC, 83% e 1024. A temperatura quase não desce, há 2h atrás tinha 5,2ºC. O céu está completamente nublado.


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Estão 4,8ºc, tb não tinha alterado nas últimas horas, começou agora a descer, estou no Marão a 650m


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 20:54)

Mantem-se a possibilidade de neve ou com estes valores será muito complicado?


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2007 às 20:56)

vaga disse:


> Gostei desse win chill  Como e que chegas a esse calculo??



Vaga talvez isto de ajude para calculares o Wind Chill e não só...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/meiosdeobservacao/convert_utilid.html


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Mantem-se a possibilidade de neve ou com estes valores será muito complicado?



Não será muito complicado o potencial está lá e a noite ainda é uma criança, estão 4,6ºc parece que voltou a oscilar


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 20:58)

Mago disse:


> Vaga talvez isto de ajude para calculares o Wind Chill e não só...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/meiosdeobservacao/convert_utilid.html



obrigado Mago


----------



## jose leça (21 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

Por aqui sigo com 11,2ºC. Max: 14,3ºC  Min: 9,1ºC


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

vaga disse:


> Gostei desse win chill  Como e que chegas a esse calculo??



é automático na estação que eu tenho. Em português diz-se Sensação Térmica.

Temperatura: 9.2ºC 
Humidade: 88%
Vento: 13.3 km/h NNE
Pressão: 1011.7 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 7.3ºC
Wind Chill: 4.8ºC
Precipitação: 1.0 mm (na última hora)

Continua a chover bem!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 21:15)

A máxima por aqu foi de 14ºC  
Neste momento tenho 8,3ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

por aki estao 3.9ºc com ceu encoberto também mas nao cai nada 
tb nao se avista nada no radar do inm


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 21:32)

Aqui em coimbra tenho céu nublado com temperatura de 12.3ºC...
Ainda não desceu muito...ontem tinha exactamente os mesmos valores para esta hora da noite


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 21:37)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui em coimbra tenho céu nublado com temperatura de 12.3ºC...
> Ainda não desceu muito...ontem tinha exactamente os mesmos valores para esta hora da noite



calma não desanimes já  o ar frio so se instalará após a passagem da frente, ar frio pós frontal  
vamos ver e se dps cai alguma coisa


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2007 às 21:52)

o IM ja pos 6 distritos em alerta por causa da neve


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2007 às 22:18)

Por aqui 11,6ºC; céu limpo; 1027hpa


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

Chuva fraca e 5,5ºC. O chão já começa a ficar molhado.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

Boas pessoal, hoje tive uma máxima incrivel, chegou aos 20,1ºc , a mínima tinha sido de 10,2cº e agora sigo com 12,4ºc...


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 22:58)

Aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 11,7ºC a pressão está nos 1019hpa


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

Quando começou estava a cair sleet mas com aumento da intensidade começou a chover e o chão já está a ficar molhado, visto que para pegar já começa a ficar complicado.
vou com 4,9ºC 
acota deve de estar nos 1000


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

algum sabe sites de webs do norte de espanha, cantanabria por exemplo


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

vaga disse:


> algum sabe sites de webs do norte de espanha, cantanabria por exemplo



o www.inm.es penso que é o melhor e mais rigoroso.


----------



## Paulo Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Alguns foruns do norte de Espanha onde se esta a acompanhar a situação metereológica em pormenor:
http://web.meteoasturias.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=345
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,63251.994.html
http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/v...start=60&sid=3cfb88da6b158cf2053590694f81bd41

Informações recentes falam da queda de neve em Villablino (1000m), na face sul da cordilheira cantabrica.


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

Paulo Santos disse:


> Alguns foruns do norte de Espanha onde se esta a acompanhar a situação metereológica em pormenor:
> http://web.meteoasturias.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=345
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,63251.994.html
> http://www.leitariegos.net/phpBB2/v...start=60&sid=3cfb88da6b158cf2053590694f81bd41
> ...



esses é que são sempre os mesmos sortudos 
se me olvidaba en la estación se ma ha puesto la nube que tanto me gusta de nieve. 1.8º con medio grado menos empezará a ser nieve, porque ahora si es aguanieve mas clara.


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

Por aqui a pressão caiu já para 1016hpa
A temperatura ao contrário subiu umas décimas e está em 3,9ºC


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Por aqui 9,2 , 1019 Hpa.

Já agora coloco o link que já se encontra no n/fórum de Manteigas, é capaz de ser engraçado.

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

por aki estao 3.4ºc


----------



## tozequio (21 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 22.45, não é muito mas deu para molhar o chão completamente. Neste momento chove debilmente e temperatura na casa dos 8.0ºC, subiu assim que começou a chover, já cheguei a ter 7.3ºC por volta das 22.00.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:02)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 22.45, não é muito mas deu para molhar o chão completamente. Neste momento chove debilmente e temperatura na casa dos 8.0ºC, subiu assim que começou a chover, já cheguei a ter 7.3ºC por volta das 22.00.



que radar voces usam ai no norte é que o do inm nao detecta nepias para variar


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

os nossos vizinhos já andam todos malucos com a neve   
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,63251.1022.html


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 01:03)

Despeço-me por hoje com 7.5ºC e com chuva que cai com alguma intensidade


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 01:06)

Por aqui já chove bem já vai em 2mm mas continua a cair bastante.
A temperatura é que subiu bastante e muito rápido estou agora com os 4,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Mago disse:


> Por aqui já chove bem já vai em 2mm mas continua a cair bastante.
> A temperatura é que subiu bastante e muito rápido estou agora com os 4,8ºC



tas aonde mago?


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Trancoso (Guarda), agora parou......  , foi um aguaceiro repentino


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A temperatura estagnou nos 11.5ºC mas lá para as 7h deve tropeçar e cair para os 8.5ºC ou menos   a humidade está em 85%.

A pressão continua a descer e encontra-se em 1016hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 01:27)

Boas pessoal, por aki já tenho céu nublado mas a temperatura tá estagnada á muito, sigo então com 12,4ºc e 1018hPa


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:30)

Mago disse:


> Trancoso (Guarda), agora parou......  , foi um aguaceiro repentino



pois e que eu estou a seguir o radar do inm mas nao via nenhuma precipitação por isso e que estava a perguntar 

estao a meter-nos inveja "0.1º dios como me gusta friolero friolero friolero friolero friolero friolero friolero friolero friolero"


http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,63251.1106.html


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 01:33)

Aqui sigo com 11,4ºC está na casa dos 11 à horas já, a chuva tem de andar por perto! pressão 1017hpa


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 01:33)

Tambem choveu ha pouco o radar é so actualizado de meia em meia hora... no entanto o do IM nao deve aparecer pois o radar de coruche nao esta para aqui virado


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jan 2007 às 01:34)

boas

pois tb estou a seguir o mesmo radar que esta a dar chuva para lisboa e nada 

não entendo   

abraços meteo


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:36)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pois tb estou a seguir o mesmo radar que esta a dar chuva para lisboa e nada
> 
> ...



foram os do inm que fazem isso para nos baralharem


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 01:36)

Por aqui 7,9ºC, mas já tive 5,7ºC, quando o céu se começou a nublar com maior intensidade a temp. subiu.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:39)

por aqui começou agora a cair um aguaceiro  é pena a temperatura estar nos 3.5ºc


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 01:44)

Por aqui a temp. subiu para 9,5ºC  , essa do radar estar baralhado é que não me entra na cabeça, neste país parece que nada funciona bolas e estas "bolas" porque estou no fórum se não dizia um palavrão. 
É que nada funciona nesta terra.
Desculpem lá o desabafo


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

Santos disse:


> Por aqui a temp. subiu para 9,5ºC  , essa do radar estar baralhado é que não me entra na cabeça, neste país parece que nada funciona bolas e estas "bolas" porque estou no fórum se não dizia um palavrão.
> É que nada funciona nesta terra.
> Desculpem lá o desabafo



nao mas tens toda a razao, eu tb estava a seguir o radar mas como tenho o termometro em cima da secretaria e vi a temperatura a subir tao rapido deduzi que estivesse a chover e assim foi quando cheguei a janela já chovia com alguma intensidade


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jan 2007 às 01:53)

boas 

aqui nada de chuva apesar do radar dizer que sim   

deve estar algum cão a fazer uma xixizada junto do radar    

abraços meteo


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 01:55)

Eu por aki sigo com 12,3ºc e chuva nada...


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 02:07)

Em Espanha já começam a fechar troços de estradas
http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...l&comunidad=~TODAS~&provincia=&inci=~OBRASNO~


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 02:11)

Santos disse:


> Em Espanha já começam a fechar troços de estradas
> http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...l&comunidad=~TODAS~&provincia=&inci=~OBRASNO~



sempre os mesmos sortudos


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 02:17)

É verdade, e eu por aki sempre na mesma pasmaceira... estagnado nos 12,3ºc


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 02:48)

Despeço-me com votos de Boa Noite e....

4,9ºC 
1015 hpa(desceu)

Por espanha já chove bem a esta hora, e em Bragança também já choveu A estação do Fil já regista precipitação.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jan 2007 às 02:50)

boas 

por fim começa a chover aqui em lisboa 

Mostly Cloudy

Feels Like: 12°C

Humidity: 94%

Dew Point: 11°C

Visibility: 10 km


vento 8km de sw

abraço meteo


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2007 às 02:55)

A cota de neve já deve andar pelo 700-800m na Galiza

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 03:03)

Bem e por aki já chove á 10 min e a temp desceu e sigo com 11,8ºc...1017hPa


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 03:25)

Sigo com 11,7ºc mas já esteve nos 11,5ºc parou de chover á pouco.
Esperando pela run das 00 k está aí a chegar fresquinha...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 03:32)

Bem recomeçou a chover e de k maneira...
11,7ºc__1017hPa


----------



## Luis França (22 Jan 2007 às 03:44)

Boas, 

Cheguei agora da costa de Sintra. Começou a chover às 2 da manhã, uma chuvinha gelada que pareciam pedritas a chocar contra o vidro do carro. E o friozinho que já se sente junto ao mar?  Amanhã os lisboetas vão acordar bem fresquinhos (caos no trânsito, se continua a chover assim). Vou roncar...zzz


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 04:37)

Temperatura: 7.0ºC 
Humidade: 88%
Vento: 6.8 km/h ENE
Pressão: 1009.6 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 5.2ºC
Wind Chill: 6.1ºC
Precipitação: 5.6 mm (0.5 mm na última hora)


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 09:16)

bons dias a todos!
parece k choveu , eu ca noa ouvi nada, mas pelas poças de agua da pra concluir k sim. sigo com 10.8ºC. onde é k para o frio?


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 09:32)

Por aqui 11,6ºC; céu nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 10:06)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cheguei agora da costa de Sintra. Começou a chover às 2 da manhã, uma chuvinha gelada que pareciam pedritas a chocar contra o vidro do carro. E o friozinho que já se sente junto ao mar?  Amanhã os lisboetas vão acordar bem fresquinhos (caos no trânsito, se continua a chover assim). Vou roncar...zzz




boas Luis!!

Por Lisboa a manha até nem foi muito complicada em termos de trânsito!

Está um sol bastante quentinho. A temperatura é deve andar a volta dos 10ºC / 12ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 10:11)

A minha minima até agora é de 10,3ºC

A ver se não é hoje a primeira minima acima dos 10,ºC, logo hoje  

tenho esperança que até à meia-noite baixe dos 10

Agora sigo com 12,1ºC mas ja tive 12,7ºC à 20min atrás.

70% HR e 1018hpa


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 10:29)

Em Coimbra chove e chove bem....
Agora sigo com 9.0 (a minima do dia até agora)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 10:50)

Por aqui céu muito nublado já cairam uns chuviscos.

A minha minima de hoje foi de 8.7ºC às 8:16 agora estou com 10.6ºC e humidade 98%.

A pressão encontra-se em 1018hpa.

     Ele já está a chegar ao sul.


----------



## filipept (22 Jan 2007 às 11:03)

Por aqui vou vom 8.7Cº 1017hpa e 72%hr, vento moderado aumentando a sensação de frio.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 11:19)

Aqui a humidade caiu de 98% para 48% em 3 minutos


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

Mário, isso não é nada normal... ve la se nao tens problema no sensor.

Viste se foi progressiva ou se saltou dos 98 para os 48 num só passo?


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

11:05 11.0 °C  10.7 °C  1016.8hPa  Oeste Noroeste 9.7km/h  9.7km/h  98% 0.0mm  
11:10 10.9 °C  9.5 °C  1017.8hPa  Oeste 12.9km/h  19.3km/h  91% 0.0mm  
11:15 10.8 °C  0.5 °C  1017.8hPa  Sudoeste 8.0km/h  8.0km/h  49% 0.0mm  
11:20 10.8 °C  1.1 °C  1017.8hPa  Oeste Noroeste 9.7km/h  19.3km/h  51% 0.0mm  
11:25 11.2 °C  0.3 °C  1017.8hPa  Oeste Noroeste 22.5km/h  22.5km/h  47% 0.0mm  

Os teus dados do wunderground.

Parece que foi mesmo progressiva.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui a humidade caiu de 98% para 48% em 3 minutos



O sensor está bom Mário???


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Boas, acho k o meu sensor não está bom, não me parece possivel k já tenha marcado 16,8ºc... 
Neste momento marca 14,7ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 12:17)

Está bom.

Acho que foi o vento que fez cair a humidade tão depressa primeiro passou para 91% e depois caiu para 48%.

Mas não é só a humidade que ta maluca a temperatura tambem por causa do vento.   

Tá tudo bem.


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 12:23)

Estou debaixo de uma supercelula, temperatura em queda livre 6.5, vento e chuva, olhem que isto tem muito pra dar, apenas estamos no inicio


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

LUPER disse:


> Estou debaixo de uma supercelula, temperatura em queda livre 6.5, vento e chuva, olhem que isto tem muito pra dar, apenas estamos no inicio



Isso deve ser excelente


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 12:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso deve ser excelente



São estas que trazem a neve      , é preciso é calma, pq ainda agora entrou o frio, e em altitude ainda é pouco


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Em Coimbra continua a arrefecer...
Agora tou com 8.5ºC e com chuva moderada! ! ! 
Humidade nos 88% e com a pressão estável nos 1013!!!


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

jPdF disse:


> Em Coimbra continua a arrefecer...
> Agora tou com 8.5ºC e com chuva moderada! ! !
> Humidade nos 88% e com a pressão estável nos 1013!!!



Está a apanhar com a que me passou aqui agora   , logo à tarde vamos ter festa e da grossa, vem uma enorme


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

atençao n sei o que se esta a passar, esta a chuver em setubal, pode ser ver super celulas por todo o lado, tirei fotos, vou ja metelas, o vento e moderado i gelado. vou ja por as fotos tenho 10ºC


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 12:50)

Temperatura: 8.9ºC 
Humidade: 79%
Vento: 13.6 km/h N
Pressão: 1010.3 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 5.4ºC
Wind Chill: 4.3ºC
Precipitação: 7.2 mm (0.5 mm na última hora)

A mínima foi de 6.4ºC.


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 12:50)

O IM já colocou metade do país em alerta amarelo. Já repararam?

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Nao estou a conseguir por as fotos


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Angelstorm disse:


> O IM já colocou metade do país em alerta amarelo. Já repararam?
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



desde ontem


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 13:10)

Neste momento 11.5ºC, máxima do dia, e uma mínima de 2.9ºC   

Choveu até cerca das 2 e meia e a partir daí deve ter entrado num regime de aguaceiros dispersos, pelo menos desde as 10 da manhã apenas caiu um chuviscozito há coisa de 1 hora, nada de mais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 13:11)

por aki 10,2 ceu nublado creio k para o fim da tarde ja começa a  festa rija! a web d manteigas promete dar showWw!!!


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 13:12)

Nao e esta a foto que eu queria por mais fica aqui tb 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/m7slp.html

Venha a nos aquela precipitaçao no atlantico


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 13:15)

spiritmind disse:


> desde ontem


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 13:20)

Tive a testar o sensor e realmente tá certo, e sigo com 15,1ºc...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

ora bem creio k por montalegre ja esteja a nevar! 1,2 graus com


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

O frio não está a penetrar no interior, a estação do Fil já atingiu as 6,3ªC. Há estações na galiza a 200m com Tªs mais baixas!


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> por aki 10,2 ceu nublado creio k para o fim da tarde ja começa a  festa rija! a web d manteigas promete dar showWw!!!



pk dizes isso charlie? eu tb sou um assiduo visitante da estação de manteigas e neste momento apenas esta a dar ceu parcialmente nublado !!!
por aki estao a cair uns flocos que caem puxados a vento la de cima da serra, tenho umas nuvens branquinhas sob a serra


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 13:30)

Só para animar um pouco isto.

Esta foto foi tirada à meia hora na Nogueira


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Dan disse:


> Só para animar um pouco isto.
> 
> Esta foto foi tirada à meia hora na Nogueira



sortudo, e ainda se queixam vcs


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Dan disse:


> Só para animar um pouco isto.
> 
> Esta foto foi tirada à meia hora na Nogueira



boa foto isso fica em que zona e que altitude?


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 13:35)

spiritmind disse:


> eu tb sou um assiduo visitante da estação de manteigas e neste momento apenas esta a dar ceu parcialmente nublado !!!
> por aki estao a cair uns flocos que caem puxados a vento la de cima da serra, tenho umas nuvens branquinhas sob a serra



http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1

Aqui ficam as imagens da webcam na torre..bonito sol que lá esta


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

Boa Dan só tu para nos alegrares. Telefonei agora para os meus pais (770m) e disseram-me k não estava a nevar , mas espero k não demore...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

Isto estava previsto??? Aqui em Coruche avistam-se claramente dois enormes "cogumelos" bem definidos e em crescimento no horizonte!

9.6ºC e a descer, e 1019Hpa.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

dj alex aquela foto e de dia 21 de janeiro as 14:47

http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1

mais atenção


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 13:41)

Boas  

Por cá a mínima foi de 6,4ºC, que coincidiu com a bela chuvada que caiu por volta das 6 da madrugada, foi uma pena tanta precipitação desperdiçada , menos 6 graus e ... 






Neste momento tenho pouco nublado e 10,8ºC com um ventinho cortante na ordem dos 25 km/h de nor-noroeste, o que dá um wind chill na ordem dos 2,1ºC


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 13:42)

Tenho uma nova celula prestes a entrar por cima de mim, esta tem um aspecto monstruoso, vou dando noticias, mas cheira bem esta


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 13:46)

LUPER disse:


> sortudo, e ainda se queixam vcs



Como se costuma dizer quem não chora não mama, eu tenho mesmo pena do pessoal de Bragança   



dj_alex disse:


> http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1
> 
> Aqui ficam as imagens da webcam na torre..bonito sol que lá esta



Eu ás vezes não te entendo , acho completamente desnecessário esse tipo de "picanços", qual o teu prazer?  
É porque não neva em Lisboa?


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Como se costuma dizer quem não chora não mama, eu tenho mesmo pena do pessoal de Bragança
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ainda por cima nao sabe ver as coisas pois essa imagem e de ontem as 14:47 
enfim ficou-se pela tentativa


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

Foi a unica foto k consegui por


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

Mas a entrada não está com menos frio que o previsto. Até nevou a cotas mais altas que no mês passado.





Só havia neve aos 1100m.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

Dan disse:


> Mas a entrada não está com menos frio que o previsto. Até nevou a cotas mais altas que no mês passado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



linda foto a primeira  parabéns


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

spiritmind disse:


> dj alex aquela foto e de dia 21 de janeiro as 14:47
> 
> http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1
> 
> mais atenção



e os dados são de dia 30 de Dezembro...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 13:52)

spiritmind disse:


> ainda por cima nao sabe ver as coisas pois essa imagem e de ontem as 14:47
> enfim ficou-se pela tentativa





João Oliveira disse:


> e os dados são de dia 30 de Dezembro...



Alex... sem comentários...  
Tu não me digas que passaste a noite em vela para ver se nevava em Lisboa!


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

João Oliveira disse:


> e os dados são de dia 30 de Dezembro...



pois.... deve estar a duvidar de alguma coisa do que disse, se nao acreditar e facil carro, a1, a23, covilha, serra da estrela 
2h:30 de caminho resolviam o assunto


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

De onde estou, consigo ver pela janela que está novamente a nevar na Nogueira.

Aqui em casa continua o céu nublado com 5,2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

Dan disse:


> De onde estou, consigo ver pela janela que está novamente a nevar na Nogueira.
> 
> Aqui em casa continua o céu nublado com 5,2ºC.



sortudo  manda vir algumas po pessoal, pois po aki so se vem uns farripos de neve quando vem uma rajada mais forte de vento


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 13:57)

Aqui têm tb mais uma webcam da Covilhã, é so clicarem no bonco da webcam et voilá  http://www.cm-covilha.pt
A que esta nas pistas está desligada... ou a nevada é tanta que pifou tudo!  http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 13:57)

spiritmind disse:


> sortudo  manda vir algumas po pessoal, pois po aki so se vem uns farripos de neve quando vem uma rajada mais forte de vento



Acho que estás com mais sorte que eu, pois aqui em Bragança ainda não caiu nada, a não ser alguma chuva esta madrugada


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

spiritmind disse:


> sortudo  manda vir algumas po pessoal, pois po aki so se vem uns farripos de neve quando vem uma rajada mais forte de vento



yah ja agora manda vir mais a baixo, aqui e so celulas i chuva i vento gelado, so falta os farripos, nem que seja pra calar a boca a muita gente


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Por aki uma celula fez a temperatura baixar até aos 12,2ºc e pressão de 1018hPa...


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Vamos todos ter calma, até porque o evento so começou hoje. Vamos ter cinco dias pela frente de muita animação


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

Snow disse:


> Vamos todos ter calma, até porque o evento so começou hoje. Vamos ter cinco dias pela frente de muita animação



I má nada!


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

spiritmind disse:


> sortudo  manda vir algumas po pessoal, pois po aki so se vem uns farripos de neve quando vem uma rajada mais forte de vento



Tu és outro dos que mais têm chorado, e até agora és o único que JÁ VIU os tais farrapitos   
Vocês tem cá uma sorte


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Calma, que isto pode calhar a todos. 

Tenha esperança malta


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu és outro dos que mais têm chorado, e até agora és o único que JÁ VIU os tais farrapitos
> Vocês tem cá uma sorte



Este até está a ser um ano mau. Normalmente dá para ver nevar, aqui na região, uns 12-15 dias. Este Inverno ainda só é o 3º dia.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu és outro dos que mais têm chorado, e até agora és o único que JÁ VIU os tais farrapitos
> Vocês tem cá uma sorte



pois mas nao posso chamar isto nevar pois e so quando vem akelas rajadas de vento forte que trazem alguns flocos com ele, vamos ver o que a noite nos trás, kim nao estejas a falar pois quinta feira  pode cair alguma coisa para ai  dps eu e que te chamo sortudo


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Malta aqui por setubal e so celulas  Acho que estao a passar na costa Vamos ver o que no espera durante a tarde, como ja vimos podemos ter varias supresas


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 14:09)

Aqui uma enorme super celula, temperatura nos 10º

Uma excelente estação:

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

Pela zona baixa da Covilhã tivemos alguns chuviscos cerca das 13 horas, com uma temperatura de 9 graus, que permanece ainda neste valor. Olhando para a Serra viam-se algumas "cortinas" de neve, a ver se fazem uma visita cá mais para baixo. Pelas 09 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 5 graus e via-se neve (no solo) na zona das Penhas Douradas.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Boas
A minha mínima foi de 9,3ºC choveu  de madrugada  deu para correr alguma água neste momento tenho uma célula a passar mas mais perto da costa a temperatura quando vem estas células sobe agora tenho 12,4ºc o mais alto até ao momento a pressão vai em 1016hpa


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aqui têm tb mais uma webcam da Covilhã, é so clicarem no bonco da webcam et voilá  http://www.cm-covilha.pt
> A que esta nas pistas está desligada... ou a nevada é tanta que pifou tudo!  http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html



ya  eo centro da cidade a minha casa e muio mais ca para cima.
abraço


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2007 às 14:24)

webcam de burgos:
http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

salamanca:
http://www.fundaciongsr.es/webcam/ampliar.php


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2007 às 14:27)

Ligaram-me agora de casa para me dizerem que está a nevar, mas ainda não é nada que acumule, no entanto dá para matar saudades... Parece que a cota está nos 700 metros.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 14:28)

vaga disse:


> atençao n sei o que se esta a passar, esta a chuver em setubal, pode ser ver super celulas por todo o lado, tirei fotos, vou ja metelas, o vento e moderado i gelado. vou ja por as fotos tenho 10ºC



super celulas? mas isto é alguma tempestade de primavera/verão no "corredor dos tornados"?? 
nao inventem pa! isto são uns aguaceiros normais.. super-células?............ isso é imaginar o que se quer ver


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

MeteoPtg disse:


> webcam de burgos:
> http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm
> 
> salamanca:
> http://www.fundaciongsr.es/webcam/ampliar.php



Burgos é das cidades onde neva mais em Espanha... já se vê neve nos telhados, mas nada de especial.. Em Salamanca só vejo água


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

rozzo disse:


> super celulas? mas isto é alguma tempestade de primavera/verão no "corredor dos tornados"??
> nao inventem pa! isto são uns aguaceiros normais.. super-células?............ isso é imaginar o que se quer ver




vão masé todos pa super-celula que vos pariu 

uma pergunta: quando se referem ás super celulas referem-se aos cb's? (cumulonimbus)


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 14:44)

João Oliveira disse:


> vão mas é todos pa super-celula que vos pariu


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 14:49)

João Oliveira disse:


> vão masé todos pa super-celula que vos pariu
> 
> uma pergunta: quando se referem ás super celulas referem-se aos cb's? (cumulonimbus)



pois, se a estes cb's chamam supercelulas, entao.. a supercelulas chamam o que? hipermegaultrasupercelulas?


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

Em coimra continua a chover...ora chove....ora faz sol...e o meu termometro ora sobe ora desce...:LOL...  
Agora sigo com 11.5ºC e com a humidade nos 75%!!!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

Aqui fica tb o meu ora sobe, ora desce...

22/1/07
Time         Humidity       Temp  Raw Barom
                    %         °C        hPa
0:00               87       11.2       1018
0:20               87       11.0       1018
0:40               88       11.0       1018
1:00               88       11.0       1018
1:20               89       11.0       1017
1:40               90       11.1       1017
2:00               91       11.2       1017
2:20               91       11.3       1016
2:40               90       11.4       1016
3:00               92       11.5       1016
3:20               90       11.8       1016
3:40               92       11.6       1016
4:00               96       11.3       1016
4:20               96       11.2       1016
4:40               95       11.1       1016
5:00               95       11.0       1016
5:20               96       10.9       1015
5:40               95       10.9       1015
6:00               95       11.0       1016
6:20               88       11.1       1016
6:40               86       11.0       1016
7:00               90       10.8       1016
7:20               91       10.5       1016
7:40               91       10.4       1016
8:00               92       10.4       1016
8:20               86       10.8       1016
8:40               81       11.3       1017
9:00               82       11.0       1017
9:20               75       11.8       1017
9:40               71       12.2       1017
10:00              70       12.0       1018
10:20              68       12.6       1018
10:40              65       13.2       1018
11:00              59       13.1       1018
11:20              60       13.1       1018
11:40              62       12.6       1018
12:00              69       11.7       1018
12:20              66       12.7       1018
12:40              74       11.9       1018
13:00              63       12.8       1017
13:20              60       12.3       1017
13:40              53       13.5       1017
14:00              50       13.4       1017
14:20              55       13.7       1017


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

João Oliveira disse:


> vão masé todos pa super-celula que vos pariu
> 
> uma pergunta: quando se referem ás super celulas referem-se aos cb's? (cumulonimbus)[/
> 
> calma la ctg yah? Secalhar proniciei mal... mas tb nao sou o unico a dizer o mxm mas que estao a aperecer bastantas celulas tao


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 15:14)

rozzo disse:


> super celulas? mas isto é alguma tempestade de primavera/verão no "corredor dos tornados"??
> nao inventem pa! isto são uns aguaceiros normais.. super-células?............ isso é imaginar o que se quer ver



imaginar o que se ker ver? tas enganado companheiro, vejo o que esta a acontecer yah? tipo essa bocas a mim sao fatelas...


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

Bem pessoal tenham lá calma...eu aqui de LX consegui ver bem a célula que estava sobre Setubal e realmente tinha muito bom aspecto  

Se era super, normal ou mini não interessa. Não se piquem por coisas insignificantes...


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem pessoal tenham lá calma...eu aqui de LX consegui ver bem a célula que estava sobre Setubal e realmente tinha muito bom aspecto
> 
> Se era super, normal ou mini não interessa. Não se piquem por coisas insignificantes...




Eu tou calmo, pois á pessoas k vem, i á outros que pensa que os outros estao a mentir, gosto pouco de bocas! claro que nao intressa, i eu tenho fotos das celulas, por isso ainda vao ingulir as coixas que disseram...enfm nao sei pk mas este forum agora e so bocas de algum pessoal mal intencionado espero que passe rapidamente, ja nao e o 1º caso


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Temperatura: 8.0ºC 
Humidade: 75%
Vento: 15.8 km/h NNE
Pressão: 1010.3 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 3.9ºC
Wind Chill: 2.4ºC
Melting air temperature: 1.6ºC
Precipitação: 7.8 mm (0.4 mm na última hora)


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 15:38)

Snow disse:


> Aqui uma enorme super celula, temperatura nos 10º
> 
> Uma excelente estação:
> 
> http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/



Realmente estive a ver está muito bom este site desta estação meterologica  

Por aqui dia tipicamente de Inverno mas ainda não está muito frio, espera-se que esta noite a coisa chegue a vias de facto lol.

Temperatura nos 5,1ºC 
1015hpa


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 15:43)

Eu por aki sigo com algum calor... , sensação de algumfrio se é k se pode chamar isso sópor causa do vento, com 15,5ºc ganda treta...


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

vaga disse:


> Eu tou calmo, pois á pessoas k vem, i á outros que pensa que os outros estao a mentir, gosto pouco de bocas! claro que nao intressa, i eu tenho fotos das celulas, por isso ainda vao ingulir as coixas que disseram...enfm nao sei pk mas este forum agora e so bocas de algum pessoal mal intencionado espero que passe rapidamente, ja nao e o 1º caso



calma ctg, nao tou a insultar nem chamar mentiroso a ninguem, tenho mais que fazer  
simplesmente acho que nao se ta a ser realista nem rigoroso. 
de célula convectiva a SUPER-célula vai 1 passo (enorme).
e se estes aguaceiros sao super-celulas vou ali e ja venho mas pronto, tb nao ha necessidade de discussoes parvas, fica la na tua que eu fico na minha e ficamos todos felizes e contentes da vida


----------



## Fernando_ (22 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

Boas !
Em Madrid esta manha tuvimos chuva fraca, entre *1* e *2 mm*. Agora *7,4º*, casi sem nuvens.
Por fim neve, em zonas planas de Segovia, Burgos, a mais de 1.000 m.  







E nas montanhas, Puerto de Somosierra, 1.400 m.






Qué diferença, ontem, a 1.830 m.:






E hoje:  






Comprimentos!


----------



## João (22 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

Boas pessoal!!
Veio agora aqui uma senhora ao meu estabelecimento e dize que tinha ouvido na rádio que estava a nevar em Sintra!!! 
Será verdade??


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

o rapaz ta nervoso... a ver se se acalma a ler isto:



> Nuvens de tempestade do tipo supercélulares são consideradas as maiores nuvens de tempestade. Elas são basicamente uma célula gigante, caracterizada por uma persistente corrente de ar ascendente com forte movimento giratório. A sua existência está relacionada com o perfil vertical de cisalhamento do vento e a instabilidade da atmosfera. Elas são frequentemente classificadas como tempestades severas, sendo responsáveis pela maioria dos largos tornados ou tempestades de granizo. Entretanto, nem toda nuvem de tempestade do tipo supercélula produz tornados. Nuvens de tempestade do tipo supercelulares são eletricamente mais activas do que as nuvens de tempestades isoladas ou multicelulares. Existem vários factores que influenciam a severidade de uma nuvem de tempestade do tipo supercélula. Os principais factores são a intensidade das correntes de ar ascendentes e a velocidade dos ventos nos níveis superiores.


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

João disse:


> Boas pessoal!!
> Veio agora aqui uma senhora ao meu estabelecimento e dixe que tinha ouvido na rádio que estava a nevar em Sintra!!!
> Será verdade??



Ainda agora ouvi as notícias da 4 na antena 1 e não disseram nada  

Não me parece que esteja frio suficiente na zona de Sintra para isso.

Entretanto por aqui 9.1ºC e céu encoberto, vai ser bonito acompanhar a descida da temperatura agora ao fim da tarde


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

João disse:


> Boas pessoal!!
> Veio agora aqui uma senhora ao meu estabelecimento e dize que tinha ouvido na rádio que estava a nevar em Sintra!!!
> Será verdade??



Na cidade?? cheira-me a peta, mas ainda falta para o dia 1 de Abril...


----------



## João (22 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

Pois tambem acho que não!
Mas como a senhora me dize...
Podia ser verdade...


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

João Oliveira disse:


> Na cidade?? cheira-me a peta, mas ainda falta para o dia 1 de Abril...



    não acredito


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

Se ainda fosse na Serra...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

LUPER disse:


> não acredito



Nem na cidade nem na serra.....
tenho estado a ouvir a TSF a tarde toda e não ouvi nada sobre isso...


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:31)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas !
> Em Madrid esta manha tuvimos chuva fraca, entre *1* e *2 mm*. Agora *7,4º*, casi sem nuvens.
> Por fim neve, em zonas planas de Segovia, Burgos, a mais de 1.000 m.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado fernando... menudo paqueton! 

ve este link: http://www.dgt.es/trafico/camaras/tramo_a1_91500_157000.htm


----------



## jpalhais (22 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

a nevar em sintra ???     

isso é mentiraaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

Se for lá no pico da serra, ainda acredito que possa ter caído um aguaceiro de aguaneve no maximo... mas dizer que "está a nevar em Sintra" é diferente...

ano passado:
http://www.olhares.com/neve/foto505823.html
http://fotos.sapo.pt/mamito/pic/0000wq6c/s500x500


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

nao caiu para la granizo e a senhora se baralhou ou algo do genero?


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

por aki uma celula largou uns aguaceiros e a temp baixou pra 13,5ºc


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

lol aki nem granizo nem chuva ne nada!vou por aki umas fotus!te jaa


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

@ João Oliveira,

Cá estou eu a chatear-te novamente, mas não consigo abrir a foto do olhares, podes postar aqui?

Por aqui 8,6ºC e descendo a bom ritmo. à meia hora passou uma célula com prcipitação a 2 ou 3 km de onde estou e apartir dai começou a descida da temp. A pressão está nos  1014hPa.


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

aqui ora chove ora faz sol, e tão as bruxas a  fazer pão mole


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

mocha disse:


> aqui ora chove ora faz sol, e tão as bruxas a  fazer pão mole



por ai ainda chove agora por aqui o ceu começou a limpar e penso que por estas bandas jánao cai mais nada até quarta a noite  espero enganar-me


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> @ João Oliveira,
> 
> Cá estou eu a chatear-te novamente, mas não consigo abrir a foto do olhares, podes postar aqui?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

altoooo kem vem aíi?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

k crg!!


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

por aqui 12,7ºC; céu mto nublado e aguaceiros fracos. 1025hpa


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> k crg!!



Que é isto charlie?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

João Oliveira disse:


>



João contínuo sem ver nada, a maisd alguém lhe sucede o mesmo? Deve ser uma foto de Sintra no ano passado c om neve e gostava mesmo de não a perder  

Aparece-me assim:


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

rozzo disse:


> calma ctg, nao tou a insultar nem chamar mentiroso a ninguem, tenho mais que fazer
> simplesmente acho que nao se ta a ser realista nem rigoroso.
> de célula convectiva a SUPER-célula vai 1 passo (enorme).
> e se estes aguaceiros sao super-celulas vou ali e ja venho mas pronto, tb nao ha necessidade de discussoes parvas, fica la na tua que eu fico na minha e ficamos todos felizes e contentes da vida



i tas.me a dizer isso a mim?  calmo estou eu, xatiarme por causa de coixas que nem nada se xatiar, so se for pa rir, so n gostei da boka do joao olveira... Mas essas coixas a mim passam ao lado pesso desculpa pelo o meu erro vou postar as fotos que tirei a algumas das fotos que tirei hj das celulas em setubal


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:01)

kim: http://www.olhares.com/neve/foto505823.html

Temperatura: 8.4ºC 
Humidade: 74%
Vento: 4.3 km/h NNW
Pressão: 1010.5 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 4.0ºC
Wind Chill: 8.4ºC
Melting air temperature: 1.7ºC
Precipitação: 8.1 mm (0.0 mm na última hora)

It will snow in hell before it does here...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

vaga disse:


> i tas.me a dizer isso a mim?  calmo estou eu, xatiarme por causa de coixas que nem nada se xatiar, so se for pa rir, so n gostei da boka do joao olveira... Mas essas coixas a mim passam ao lado pesso desculpa pelo o meu erro vou postar as fotos que tirei a algumas das fotos que tirei hj das celulas em setubal



Vaga, já foi pedido pelo FIL para se escrever no forum como se não fosse mensagens de telemovel


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

dj_alex disse:


> Vaga, já foi pedido pelo FIL para se escrever no forum como se não fosse mensagens de telemovel



Já nem peço tanto, pelo menos que se entenda..


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Vaga, já foi pedido pelo FIL para se escrever no forum como se não fosse mensagens de telemovel


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 17:08)

Por aki o céu já limpou e começou a descer, estou com 12,0ºc e 1017hPa


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

João Oliveira disse:


>





João Oliveira disse:


> kim: http://www.olhares.com/neve/foto505823.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufffa ganda chato que é este alentejano!   
Já a consigo visualizar, simplesmente um must, que beleza!  
Obrigado João  



dj_alex disse:


> Vaga, já foi pedido pelo FIL para se escrever no forum como se não fosse mensagens de telemovel





vaga disse:


> dj_alex disse:
> 
> 
> > Vaga, já foi pedido pelo FIL para se escrever no forum como se não fosse mensagens de telemovel  [/QUO
> ...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

Está a descer bastante rapido, sigo com 11,5ºc


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

Só para lembrar, que tem tiver oportunidade de ver, começa agora às 17h10 na 2: o programa 





> PLANETA ASSOMBROSO: FORÇAS DESTRUIDORAS
> As causas e os efeitos das mais destrutivas forças da natureza
> 
> Um fascinante documentário que explora as causas e os efeitos das mais destructivas forças da natureza como tufões, terramotos, cheias, e tornados e mostra o quão poderosas e imprevisíveis estas forças se podem tornar.


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

Não leves a mal, mas para muita gente, onde eu me incluo, é muitas vezes quase indecifrável o que queres dizer e passo à frente, não leio. E assim perco possivelmente um bom dado ou observação que possas estar a colocar.
Obrigado pela compreensão vaga  [/QUOTE

Não! É na boa pessoal, compreendo Tudo tranquilo


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2007 às 17:25)

spiritmind disse:


> por ai ainda chove agora por aqui o ceu começou a limpar e penso que por estas bandas jánao cai mais nada até quarta a noite  espero enganar-me



Caro vizinho, também não estou com esperanças de ter um grande nevão, mas pode ser que seja possível uma fina camada, vamos confiar na precipitação porque desta vez não temos problema de cota.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 17:28)

Serrano disse:


> Caro vizinho, também não estou com esperanças de ter um grande nevão, mas pode ser que seja possível uma fina camada, vamos confiar na precipitação porque desta vez não temos problema de cota.



pois a cota desta vez pareçe nao ser problema mas como sempre falta sempre algo e desta vez é a precipitação, nevou um pouco ao inicio da tarde mas dps parou  já agora em que zona da covilha estas?
abraço


----------



## filipept (22 Jan 2007 às 17:31)

Ouvi agora na rádio "comercial" que tinha caido uns flocos em Lisboa e Sintra   Bem, aqui o norte deve estar com uma maldição qualquer


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:32)

filipept disse:


> Ouvi agora na rádio "comercial" que tinha caido uns flocos em Lisboa e Sintra   Bem, aqui o norte deve estar com uma maldição qualquer



A serra da arrabida é que não tem nehuma web  Pois durante a tarde caio alguns aguaceiros. Neve em lisboa i Sintra  hum não sei não, eu já vou confirmar isso


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

vaga disse:


> A serra da arrabida é que não tem nehuma web  Pois durante a tarde caio alguns aguaceiros. Neve em lisboa i Sintra  hum não sei não, eu já vou confirmar isso



olha outro


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 17:34)

A temperatura nas estações da zona de LX andam todas nos 10.º-12.º

Mas como é que caiu neve.  Já agora alguem sabe a altura da Serra de Sintra?


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

mocha disse:


> olha outro



??


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 17:36)

Já sei...

Serra de Sintra 528MT
Serra da Arrábida 501MT


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

HotSpot disse:


> A temperatura nas estações da zona de LX andam todas nos 10.º-12.º
> 
> Mas como é que caiu neve.  Já agora alguem sabe a altura da Serra de Sintra?



529 m


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

HotSpot disse:


> A temperatura nas estações da zona de LX andam todas nos 10.º-12.º
> 
> Mas como é que caiu neve.  Já agora alguem sabe a altura da Serra de Sintra?



1736 pés / 529 metros

Já agora vejam o que acabou de passar aqui por cima do mar, em frente á minha casa:


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 17:38)

ca pra mim e mito urbano


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:39)

mocha disse:


> ca pra mim e mito urbano



Olha outro o que,  Não estou dentro da coisa!?


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

Bem isto anda tudo doido já se imagina neve por todo o lado, era muito bom k fosse verdade.. 
Por aki sigo com 11,1ºc


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

João Oliveira disse:


> 1736 pés / 529 metros
> 
> Já agora vejam o que acabou de passar aqui por cima do mar, em frente á minha casa:~




Muito boa célula  Dirige.se para onde? Eu não consigo por as minhas


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:47)

vaga disse:


> Muito boa célula  Dirige.se para onde? Eu não consigo por as minhas



Para Sul, o vento aqui está NNE, 22º. Mas está em cima do mar, o que significa que com este vento é impossível vir para terra..


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

vaga disse:


> Olha outro o que,  Não estou dentro da coisa!?



vaga nao era pra ti, era pra o Filipept, enganei me


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

spiritmind disse:


> pois a cota desta vez pareçe nao ser problema mas como sempre falta sempre algo e desta vez é a precipitação, nevou um pouco ao inicio da tarde mas dps parou  já agora em que zona da covilha estas?
> abraço



Spiritmind, costumo estar pela zona da Estação, mas a minha casa fica nos arredores da Covilhã, em concreto, no Sarzedo, que está a uma altitude próxima aos 800 metros e virado para Noroeste.
De vez em quando aparecem nuvens do lado da Serra, vamos ver se deixam algo branco durante a noite...


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

mocha disse:


> vaga nao era pra ti, era pra o Filipept, enganei me


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Boas
Já cairam os farrapitos mas nada mesmo de especial, tipo chuva misturada com neve e foi só um aguaceiro.


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

Temperatura: 7.5ºC 
Humidade: 74%
Vento: 2.1 km/h NE
Pressão: 1011.1 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 3.1ºC
Wind Chill: 7.5ºC
Melting air temperature: 1.7ºC
Precipitação: 8.1 mm (0.0 mm na última hora)


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

Por aki continua a descer mas mais devagar, estou agora com 10,8ºc


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

Boas tardes!
Por aqui estamos com 8,3ºC e a descer depressa.
Vento bastante forte mas não tenho dados da velocidade nem direccção (não tenho anemómetro... )
Humidade a 70% e pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

Portalegre: 8,5 º (Na cidade)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/...343ef3515101268419afd3f631246816&t=1169489769

http://www.elmundo.es/albumes/2007/01/22/temporal/index_2.html


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 18:19)

bem pelo menos no site do IM as minimas ja descem e bem


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

Aqui já vou com 6.5ºC numa estação, e 7.1ºC na outra... está a descer e bem!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

E continua a descida! Nestes últimos 20 minutos desceu quase 1ºC! agora 7,5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 18:28)

lol a minha desceu 3 graus em 1 hora sigo com 6,8 graus


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 18:30)

5ª feira- 25 de janeiro de 2007

Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ou
limpo a partir da manhã, de norte para sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de norte, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) na faixa costeira e rodando para
nordeste para o fim do dia. Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas, rodando
gradualmente para nordeste e soprando por vezes forte (40 a 55 km/h)
com rajadas até 75 km/h.
Aguaceiros até ao fim da manhã, mais frequentes no Litoral Oeste,
e que serão de neve acima dos 600 metros nas regiões do Norte e do
Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do Interior.

Vejamos bem periodos de ceu muito nublado, tornando.se pouco nublado  ou limpo apartir da manha, de norte para sul. Depois em baixo diz , aguaceiros ate ao fim da manha, mais frequentes no Litoral Oeste. Não faz sentido. Enfim.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

Alguém já viu o Espana directo na tve?Brutal a quantidade de neve em todo o Norte 
Por aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 12,4ºC neste momento já vou com 9,7ºC e 1016hpa céu limpo agora.


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 18:52)

Fotos nas Asturias a 300m de altitude:


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 18:54)

João Oliveira disse:


> Fotos nas Asturias a 300m de altitude:



pá não ponham imagens destas aki pois até me doi o coração  eles ficam sempre com tudo e nós sem nada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

grandes fotos!!mais uma vez os espanhois levam a melhor parte   
eu sinceramente ja nao acredito k possa nevar vejo as coisas tao paradas!!e so de pensar que a cerca d 2 anos atras as 9 horas da noite o termometro marcava -2 graus e agora tou com uns miseros 7 graus...em fim.... eu bem vejo as nuvens carregadas vindas do lado do mar mas parece k desaparecem.... uma perfeita tristeza contada a moda portuguesa..pois ta claro!


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 18:59)

Por cá a minha máxima ficou nos 11,3ºC, nada de especial mas também a iso 0º só ao final da tarde começou a entrar. O dia foi marcado por um forte wind chill, que dá a sensação de andarmos muito perto dos 0ºC. Detesto este tipo de tempo, pois é bastante desagradável e não nos deixa disfrutar do frio como deve de ser.  A madrugada e manhã foram marcados pela passagem da superfície frontal e um ou outro aguaceiro bastante disperso.
Neste momento tenho 6ºC e a descer moderadamente. Hoje já vamos abaixo do zero!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

in Tsf



• ESPANHA
Alerta de tempestade em dez comunidades autónomas
As autoridades espanholas alargaram o alerta de tempestade a dez comunidades autónomas, no norte do país, devido à chegada de uma frente fria que vai provocar uma forte descida das temperaturas, que poderão atingir os sete graus negativos. 

( 17:45 / 22 de Janeiro 07 )




As autoridades espanholas decidiram alargar, esta segunda-feira, o alerta de tempestade a dez comunidades autónomas, no norte do país, devido à chegada de uma frente fria que vai provocar uma forte descida das temperaturas em várias regiões.

Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (INM) espanhol, a temperatura em algumas localidades do interior norte de Espanha atingirá os sete graus negativos durante a madrugada desta terça-feira. 

As estimativas apontam para que a neve, que chegou na manhã desta segunda-feira a várias zonas do norte do país, se estenda até à noite ao maciço central de Espanha. Os nevões já levaram ao uso de correntes para circular em 40 estradas espanholas, estando três deles, na Cantábria, já cortadas.

Apesar de referir que as temperaturas são normais para a época, o INM recomenda cuidados adicionais, sobretudo nas regiões de Catalunha, Castela-La Mancha, Madrid, Andaluzia, Castela e Leão, Navarra, Galiza, País Basco, Cantábria e Astúrias.

A vaga de frio provocará, em quase todo o país, chuvas, neve, ventos frios fortes e nevoeiros acentuados. Estes efeitos do temporal deverão manter-se pelo menos até quarta-feira, ainda que as temperaturas permaneçam baixas nos dias seguintes.

O nevoeiro na manhã deste segunda-feira em Madrid causou atrasos no trânsito automóvel e nas movimentações no aeroporto da capital espanhola.



 PPL BORA PA ESPANHA???


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

Alguém sabe se vai haver percepitação durante a noite na Zona de Bragança?
Alguns sites dizem que sim!Será?

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha máxima da tarde foi 12ºC agora estou com 8.3ºC     e a humidade mais baixa de sempre registada 36% ás 14:36 agora está em 47%.

A pressão econtra-se nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Bem e eu por aki ainda baixei dos 10ºc, até a minha cadela desespera por frio e neve.
O termometro marca 10,2ºc


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

Em Braga tenho neste momento 6.1ºC.
Fantástico que não caiu uma pinga em todo o dia.

Telefonei ao meu pai e confirmei o que já esperava, o elemento branco cobre toda a zona de Castro Laboreiro com o manto de neve visível a partir dos 800/900metros


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 19:52)

Bem finalmente baixou dos 10ºc e sigo com 9,6ºc e vento moderado


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

Por aqui 5ºC e já esperava mais frio a esta hora!


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

Neste momento 2.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 20:21)

Por aqui a minha estação marca 3,4ºC e 1015hpa
Sim o Wind Chill faz-se sentir em força apesar de não haver grande vento mas o nivel de humidade é muito grande que causa desconforto térmico


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

Por aqui a temperatura também não está muito baixa (3,2ºC).

Hoje (aqui em casa): 3,0ºC / 6,2ºC

Na estação meteorológica os valores de hoje até ficaram ligeiramente acima da média de 1961-1990.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 20:26)

tozequio disse:


> Neste momento 2.9ºC e céu limpo



Fogo que temp. baixa essa a tua!!


----------



## tozequio (22 Jan 2007 às 20:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fogo que temp. baixa essa a tua!!



Já é normal ter temperaturas destas a esta hora, o problema é que das 8 da noite até à hora da temperatura minima não costuma descer mais de 3/4ºC no máximo, portanto acabo por não ficar com mínimas tão baixas como isso.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

Assim já dá mais gosto olhar pro termómetro, vai descendo e está nos 8,7ºc.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 20:44)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 7.3ºC a descer a um bom ritmo a humidade está a subir está em 55%.

A pressão está em 1018hpa.


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2007 às 20:44)

No meu posto 8.5º , 72% Rh, 1018Hpa


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

Por aqui tenho 8ºC


----------



## jose leça (22 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

tozequio disse:


> Neste momento 2.9ºC e céu limpo



Boa noite, tozequio, quase de certeza que vais abaixo de zero, não? Por aqui não vou ter essa sorte, pois queria bater o meu record de mínima desde 2003, (uns míseros 0,5ºC). Talvez durante a semana.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

boas

Partly Cloudy

Feels Like: 7°C

Humidity: 82%

Dew Point: 6°C

Visibility: 10 km

vento n/nw 13km

presão  1018hpa

abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 20:55)

Aqui vou agora com 8,5ºC e 1017hpa


----------



## LUPER (22 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

5.6 e ceu limpo


----------



## Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

Boa noite amigos.
Por aqui estão neste momento 6,8ºC, têm caído uns aguaceiros engraçados de vez em quando.
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

Por aqui 5.2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

por aqui 2.9ºc precipitação nem ve-la para variar


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2007 às 21:55)

Eu parece que estou no trópico.

Max de 14,4ºC e agora vou ainda com 9,5ºC. A estação disse para não ter stress porque vai-me fazer uma surpresa durante a semana. Bem vou acreditar nela  

Eu ao contrario do tozequio tenho a esta hora temperaturas altas e durante a madrugada é que começa a cair.

As minhas melhores 5 minimas do ano: 3,8 4,7 5,2 5,3 5,4

Nada mau para a região de LX considerando a trampa de tempo desde dia 1


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 22:05)

Braga, 5.1ºC

Está quase a chegar a banda nubosa para alegria das nossas montanhas


----------



## tomalino (22 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Boa noite!
Os meus pais contaram me que hoje nevou em Mogadouro (a 700 metros), e nas serras de Bornes e Reboredo.
Chegou a nevar em Moncorvo(400 m), mas foi uma aguaceiro de pouca duração e foi seguido de chuva.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Boas pessoal, espero bater hoje a mínima deste mês.
Sigo com 7,8ºc


----------



## Snow (22 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

o forum esta com bastante actividade.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

Eu já atingi a minha minima do ano tou com 6.7ºC mas já tive 6.5ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

Esta vai deixar alguma coisa no sistema Gerês/Peneda....






Em Braga já vou nos 3.7ºC


----------



## Hugo Santos (22 Jan 2007 às 23:40)

Hoje de certeza vou bater a mínima do ano que é 2,2º no dia 4 de Janeiro.
Aqui em Brejos de Azeitão sigo com 4,3º


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Boas
Por aqui estão 2,2ºC sem neve e já devia estar mais frio....
1015hpa( subiu)


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

por aki já estou com 2.2ºc mas precipitação nem ve-la  frio muito mal aproveitado


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

tou com 9ºc


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Aqui a temperatura  vai ainda nos 8,6ºC não baixa disto à horas  já esperava menos para dizer a verdade!


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

Por aki continua a descer aos poucos e vou com 7,7ºc, vamos ver no k dá de manhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Hehehe isto é giro ficava aqui toda a noite já estou com 6.3ºC voltei a bater o meu recorde   .


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

No meu posto de observação tenho 7,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

vaga disse:


> No meu posto de observação tenho 7,5ºC.



O frio já deve tar a chegar ai a Setubal não tarde muito já voltei a bater o meu recorde 6.1ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Por cá miséria total e como já esperava os espanholes andam todos contentes e nós a vê-las passar... Maldito rectangulo amaldiçoado!  

Nem sequer se lhe pode chamar um dia frio de janeiro mas sim um dia normalíssimo de janeiro. Neve só nas montanhas, a precipitação foi-se quando começou a entrar o ar frio. A máxima foi de 6,4ºC e a mínima momentânea é de 2,1ºC (já não deve descer muito mais...), que é a temperatura actual. O céu parece quase limpo


----------



## Nuno (22 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> O frio já deve tar a chegar ai a Setubal não tarde muito já voltei a bater o meu recorde 6.1ºC



espero que tenhas toda a razão


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2007 às 23:58)

vaga disse:


> espero que tenhas toda a razão



Tmb espero k sim pk já tive 7,7ºc e tou com 7,8ºc, é a dança pra iniciar a descida.
Não sei se já repararam mas no pico do areeiro já regista precipitação com 2,8ºc tal como da ultima vez k lá nevou...
Vai lá agora fazer umas fotos Rogpacheco...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Fil disse:


> Por cá miséria total e como já esperava os espanholes andam todos contentes e nós a vê-las passar... Maldito rectangulo amaldiçoado!
> 
> Nem sequer se lhe pode chamar um dia frio de janeiro mas sim um dia normalíssimo de janeiro. Neve só nas montanhas, a precipitação foi-se quando começou a entrar o ar frio. A máxima foi de 6,4ºC e a mínima momentânea é de 2,1ºC (já não deve descer muito mais...), que é a temperatura actual. O céu parece quase limpo



Pois nos levamos praticamente com todos os fenomenos meteorologicos vindos do Atlantico de chapa.

EPÁ novo recorde 6.0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por cá a mínima foi de 6,4ºC, que coincidiu com a bela chuvada que caiu por volta das 6 da madrugada, foi uma pena tanta precipitação desperdiçada , menos 6 graus e ...
> 
> ...




Mais uma noite em que a mínima se dá antes da meia noite e supera assim a da Madrugada.
Temperatura actual e mínima do dia 3,9ºC. Com esta temperatura já vejo difícil chegar aos zeros, talvez 2ºC e já não será nada mau.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:10)

5.9ºC       a humidade tambem tá a subir está em 71%.


----------



## LUPER (23 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

2.4 e ceu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:15)

5.7ºC eu já nem comento humidade 72%.


----------



## jose leça (23 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Bamos la bere se chego abaixo de zero carago! Talvez quarta ou quinta?. É preciso que no aeroporto estejam pelo menos -2ºC. Bamos lá ou não?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:22)

da maneira k aki vai penso daki por uma hora ter temperaturas negativas! 3 graus ceu limpo nem uma nuvem!


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

aiii que lentidão.... 2 ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

1,4ºC, 71%, 1019 hPa.


----------



## jose leça (23 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

Sigo com 6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 00:47)

Por aki sigo com 7,3ºc e algum vento, senti muito frio agora no passeio com a minha ursa polar...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:49)

Aqui tá a chover     mas tou com 6.5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

mario kem m dera k aki tivesse a chover! sigo com ceu limpo e 2.5 graus!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

Por aqui céu muito nublado já parou de chover.

Tou com 6.2ºC e humidade 70%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.

Ate amanhã e muito frio e precepitação para todos


----------



## Rog (23 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

Boas por aqui 9ºC a primeira vez este ano temperatura de um dígito (a última vez foi em meados de Novembro com 8ºC).
O céu esteve limpo desde o anoitecer, agora começam a aparecer algumas nuvens. 1026hpa
(Ainda me aventurei a fazer algumas observações com o telescópio nomeadamente a nebulosa M42, que fica na parte inferior de Orion (espada do caçador ou simplesmente, abaixo das estrelas conhecidas como três marias..).  Tenho vergonha de o afirmar como astronomo amador, mas é certo que não demorei muito a guardar todo o equipamento, simplesmente o vento frio e carregado de húmidade era cortante.  )


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Por aqui acabei a segunda-feira com 0.4ºC (mínima do ano)/11.6ºC e neste momento vou com temperatura praticamente estabilizada (até em ligeira subida  ), com 0.8ºC e céu naturalmente limpo  

É em momentos como este que a questão deste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=389 faz muito sentido  



jose leça disse:


> Boa noite, tozequio, quase de certeza que vais abaixo de zero, não? Por aqui não vou ter essa sorte, pois queria bater o meu record de mínima desde 2003, (uns míseros 0,5ºC). Talvez durante a semana.



Em princípio sim, pese embora o facto de já esperar mais frio a esta hora. Ainda assim não vai bater o record deste Inverno (-2.4ºC) e muito menos o record desde Março de 2004 (-5.6ºC no dia 01/03/2005)


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 01:22)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas por aqui 9ºC a primeira vez este ano temperatura de um dígito (a última vez foi em meados de Novembro com 8ºC).
> O céu esteve limpo desde o anoitecer, agora começam a aparecer algumas nuvens. 1026hpa
> (Ainda me aventurei a fazer algumas observações com o telescópio nomeadamente a nebulosa M42, que fica na parte inferior de Orion (espada do caçador ou simplesmente, abaixo das estrelas conhecidas como três marias..).  Tenho vergonha de o afirmar como astronomo amador, mas é certo que não demorei muito a guardar todo o equipamento, simplesmente o vento frio e carregado de húmidade era cortante.  )



  Aqui há uma semana com 10ºC parecia um dia primaveril,  é interessante como as semelhanças meterologicas se fazem sentir por vezes de maneira diferente por pessoas em vários locais diferentes onde estas temperaturas são menos comuns e a sensibilidade térmica talvez menos habituada ao frio.

Por aqui uma estação meterologica ja regista 0ºC eu continuo nos 2ºC estou a ver que tenho de nestas alturas colocar o sensor no telhado


----------



## jose leça (23 Jan 2007 às 01:24)

Presumo que deves ter boas condições para observação, aí na Madeira. Infelizmente não posso dizer o mesmo, e ironicamente vivo a cerca de 500m do planetário, imagina! De notar que nem  sequer sou sequer astrónomo amador; a olho nú só vou à 3ª magnitude, 4ª no máximo. Mas partilho também a paixão pela astronomia, o forum que me desculpe  por ter saido um bocado do tema.


----------



## jPdF (23 Jan 2007 às 01:28)

Aqui em Coimbra atinjo agora a minima deste ano!!!   
4 Graus...E ainda deve descer mais!!


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 01:36)

Por aki o céu ficou nublado sem no entanto chover, subiu até aos 8,0ºc e agora desceu e estou 7,8ºc...


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 01:43)

À 1h da manhã, Tomar tinha 1.2ºC e 0.1mm de precipitação na última hora, será que cairam por lá alguns flocos?


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

tozequio disse:


> À 1h da manhã, Tomar tinha 1.2ºC e 0.1mm de precipitação na última hora, será que cairam por lá alguns flocos?



Não sei mas era bonito as pessoas acordarem de manha e virem alguma coisinha branca


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 02:01)

Continuo a descer e vou com7,5ºc...
Se alguém tiver um conhecido por lá é sempre bom acordá-lo, é por uma boa causa., tem a noite toda pra voltar a dormir.


----------



## Senador (23 Jan 2007 às 02:05)

Temperatura: 6.4ºC 
Humidade: 74%
Vento: 7.9 km/h NE
Pressão: 1011.0 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 2.0ºC
Wind Chill: 4.5ºC
Melting air temperature: 1.7ºC
Precipitação: 0.00 mm


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 02:06)

Aqui vou com 7,6ºC a descer muito lentamente estão a aparecer algumas nuvens...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 02:08)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vou com 7,6ºC a descer muito lentamente estão a aparecer algumas nuvens...



Devem ser as k passaram por aki e fizeram a temp subir até aos 8ºc e nem uma gota deitaram. 
Agora desce devagar devagarinho e parado, sigo com 7,5ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 02:16)

Bem por hoje me vou que o meu mal é .
Registo neste momento 2,9ºC e já não devo descer até aos zero certamente. Fica para amanhã!  O céu está limpo e a pressão anda nos 1016 hPa.

Fiquem bem pessoal amigo!  

Um abraço e boa noite a todos!


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 02:31)

Boa Noite vou descansar
fica registado a esta hora +1,9ºC e 1016hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## jPdF (23 Jan 2007 às 02:52)

Bem ainda cheguei aos 3.5ºC aqui em coimbra mas chegou uma maldita nuvem e a temperatura já está a subir...já vai nos 4.2...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 02:53)

Eu sigo com uma lenta descida e tenho 7,0ºc.
Avisto nuvens a norte mas por aki ainda nada...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 03:17)

Novamente a chegarem nuvens de norte e a temperatura a subir, passei de 7,0ºc pra 7,5ºc e o vento aumentou bastante agora, a pressão segue nos 1018hPa.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Jan 2007 às 07:58)

Aqui estou com 0º graus e uma valente camada de geada.
É o costume, se chove não há frio, se está frio não cai nada   
Ainda estava com fé que de noite caissem uns aguaceiros e que a Serra da Lousã ficasse branca.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 08:58)

Por aqui chuva durante a noite e agora céu muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 5.3ºC    e agora estou com 7.0ºC e humidade 74%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 09:23)

boas a todos. acordei as 6.30 com chuva e um vento k se ouvia mt bem no 3º andar. agora tou com 7.1ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 09:37)

1,7ºC e céu praticamente limpo (apenas umas nuvens nas montanhas a norte).

Mínima de -0,6ºC, até se formou alguma geada nos carros.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 10:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui chuva durante a noite e agora céu muito nublado.
> 
> A minha minima foi de 5.3ºC    e agora estou com 7.0ºC e humidade 74%.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1017hpa.



A pressão teima em não descer....


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Houve alguem que perguntei em algum topic como estava a serra da estrela em termos de neve...

http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html

Depois é so carregar em webcam...Os canhoes tem estado a funcionar, por isso acredito que durante esta semana, ou no fds a super-hiper-mega-fixe-estância da ski ha-de abrir, com as suas super-hiper-mega-fixes 3 ou 4 pistas


----------



## filipept (23 Jan 2007 às 11:37)

dj_alex disse:


> Depois é so carregar em webcam...Os canhoes tem estado a funcionar, por isso acredito que durante esta semana, ou no fds a super-hiper-mega-fixe-estância da ski ha-de abrir, com as suas super-hiper-mega-fixes 3 ou 4 pistas



Tens razão, aquilo é mesmo pequeno. Mais vale ir para Manzaneda, para mim fica um pouco mais perto e tem melhores condições.

Por aqui tive uma boa geada pela manha, agora vou com 6ºC 70%hr


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

bem por aquit ive uma minima de -1.1ºc não houve percipitação e já estou a começar a perder um pouco a esperança pois começo a notar que isto é mais um episodio seco  mais uma vez os espanhois tiveram sorte, nós somos sempre os mesmos azarados


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 12:25)

Por aqui tá a chover bastente bem    e a temperatura está a descer encontra-se em 7.2ºC


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2007 às 13:00)

Hoje de manhã, tava com 2º de temperatura no carro, e caiu um aguaceiro, a chuva era gelada, mas nem um farrapito caiu para amostra


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

4,6ºC e algumas nuvens. Com o vento que está, a sensação térmica deve andar perto de 0ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2007 às 13:06)

VRSA

Prestes a chuver, 12,0Cº
Vento Norte Fraco
E pelo que parece atingi a temp max!!!  Isto promete!! ehehe


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 13:09)

Boas
Aqui a minha mínima foi de 6,3ºC neste momento acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado a temperatura está nos 10.9ºC o céu está bastante ameaçador


----------



## Rog (23 Jan 2007 às 13:14)

Por aqui 11,6ºC; céu nublado; aguaceiros; 1025hpa


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 13:30)

Cai um aguaceiro com sol que efeito lindo parece neve  a temperatura cai a pique de 11.6 passou para 9,9ºc


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Em minha casa nem sequer desci de 0ºC, a mínima foi de 0,5ºC. Neste momento 5,0ºC e céu com algumas nuvens nada ameaçantes. Sempre que o IM prevê neve nunca cai nada


----------



## Zoelae (23 Jan 2007 às 13:35)

Aqui em Queluz e Lisboa tem estado toda a manhã a cair aguaceiros, bastante frequentes, fracos a moderados 9ºC marcava o termometro no comboio. Como estão as coisas nas restantes regiões? Em especial Bragança?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

Por aqui agora céu pouco nubaldo.

Estou com 8.2ºC e humidade 95%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa  .


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 14:08)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 12,7ºc depois de uma mínima de 6,4ºc...


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 14:12)

Boas
Por aqui minima de +0,8ºC e há pouco tinha 5,5ºC
Céu com nuvens, esteve sol quase toda a manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

A minha minima foi de 5,7ºC às 5:58.

Agora sigo com 11,9ºC e a subir.

Fica aqui um resumo dos dados da minha estação na altura em que passou a celula em LX, celula esta já comentada por membros da região.

12:33   13.2 °C  54% 
12:38   13.5 °C  58%   
12:43   13.2 °C  57%   
12:48   12.9 °C  61%  
12:53   12.2 °C  66%  
12:58   11.4 °C  69%   
13:03   10.1 °C  73%  
13:08     9.6 °C  78%  
13:13     9.7 °C  82%  
13:18     9.9 °C  81%   
13:24     9.8 °C  80%  
13:29   10.1 °C  80%   
13:34   10.5 °C  75% 

É disto que o pessoal gosta...Se estivesse mais frio.

Onde está frio não há chuva, onde é chuva não há frio


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Aqui no momento não chove mas o céu está  muito escuro a temperatura está nos 9,9ºC a pressão nos 1016hpa finalmente o frio chegou cá abaixo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo. Imagino na Serra de S.Mamede (1025m.)...deve nevar com certeza.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

Boas por cá na mesma como a lesma...

Mín: 2ºC.
Neste momento tenho céu encoberto, mas não caiu até agora nada! E também se cair com os 10,6ºC que tenho é 
Já perdi até a esperança de ver alguma coisa na 5ªF, as máximas e as mínimas estão muito altas.
A pressão essa anda num sobe e desce doido, tenho neste momento 1018 hPa.


----------



## Silvia (23 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

Em Portimão tem ocorrido fortes aguaceiros, neste momento chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## tozequio (23 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

Por aqui nada de chuva, céu nublado por nuvens altas desde manhãzinha, mas não caiu absolutamente nada. Minima de -2.1ºC e máxima neste momento de 10.5ºC (pena ter aparecido o Sol, às 11.30 estava o céu muito nublado e tinha 4.9ºC   )


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, marcando o termómetro 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Em relação à neve, ela é bem visível no Alto da Torre, mas o Monte de São Tiago (cerca de 1600 msnm), perto de Folgosinho, tem uma camada interessante, provavelmente foi beneficiado por estar mais a Norte. Cá por baixo, nevou um pouco ontem de tarde e mais nada...


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

Tenho 10ºC..ceu com nuvens, e algumas ameaçadoras, mas são so aguaçeiros fracos


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

Bem por aki sigo com uns torridos 14,7ºc e 1016hPa.
O vento sopra moderado...


----------



## jpalhais (23 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

alguem me pode explicar onde está a vaga de frio que se anunciou


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

Boa tarde amigos, por aqui sigo com 9,7ºC e 1016 hpa, o que convenhamos não é nenhuma temperatura baixa para o que estou habituado por estes lados noutros Invernos ...


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

Amigos aqui pelo Oeste está a entrar muita muita nublosidade, pode ser que sejam boas notícias para alguns, assim espero.
Vêm aí muita chuvinha pelo aspecto, a temp. aqui está alta nos 9.6ºC


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

jpalhais disse:


> alguem me pode explicar onde está a vaga de frio que se anunciou



Procura-se Vaga de Frio anunciada pelo IM e que na minha zona chegava aos -4ºC hoje. Nem aos zero aqui chegou, ainda eles colocam uma previsão defensiva imaginem o ridiculo que era se colocassem um alerta laranja. 

A temperatura segue na casa dos 5ºC céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

Mago disse:


> Procura-se Vaga de Frio anunciada pelo IM e que na minha zona chegava aos -4ºC hoje. Nem aos zero aqui chegou, ainda eles colocam uma previsão defensiva imaginem o ridiculo que era se colocassem um alerta laranja.
> 
> A temperatura segue na casa dos 5ºC céu com poucas nuvens.



Anunciada pelo IM e por este forum fora....

No entanto ainda agora começou a semana....Amanha e quinta feira vão ser mais frios que hj


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

Santos disse:


> Amigos aqui pelo Oeste está a entrar muita muita nublosidade, pode ser que sejam boas notícias para alguns, assim espero.
> Vêm aí muita chuvinha pelo aspecto, a temp. aqui está alta nos 9.6ºC



Já chove e a temp. baixou para os 9.2C


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

Uma onda de frio mesmo a sério, com os 6 dias consecutivos, acho difícil. A temperatura mínima deve começar a baixar depois da 5ª feira, quando o vento acalmar. Teremos 2 ou 3 dias com valores mínimos baixos.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

Por aqui, 4,6ºC com sol e bastante vento.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

Por aki depois de uma máxima de 14,8ºc perto das 16 horas sigo com 11,8ºc e bastantes nuvens na zona do barreiro...


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

por aki já levo 2.8ºc ai se houvesse precipitação para hoje


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

Aqui a máxima foi de 11,4ºC mas na hora de almoço porque depois com um aguaceiro caio para os 10ºc e não mais subiu neste momento tenho 9,3ºC e algumas nuvens pressão 1016hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

por aki a temperatura desce em flexaa!   5,9 graus e estas nuvens...












[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aki depois de uma máxima de 14,8ºc perto das 16 horas sigo com 11,8ºc e bastantes nuvens na zona do barreiro...



nuvens? isto ta a cair uma carga n tarda nada


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 18:08)

Aqui aproxima-se uma nuvem muito negra tem aspecto de ir cair alguma coisa a ver o que me acontece na temperatura que está nos 9,4ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

ai vem!!!
9,6ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

Continua o vento e o céu como sempre, quase totalmente limpo. 3ºC por agora.


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 18:41)

Boas por aqui chove i 8,5ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Aqui na minha zona acho que não posso chamar chuva as meia dúzia de pingas que caíram com estas nuvens  temperatura 9,1ºC


----------



## Nuno (23 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na minha zona acho que não posso chamar chuva as meia dúzia de pingas que caíram com estas nuvens  temperatura 9,1ºC



Yah e verdade nuvens ameaçadores mas de chuva não trouceram nada, pena


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 18:59)

Por aqui deixou de chover ás 16h e agora o céu tá limpo.

A minha máxima do dia foi 10.9ºC ás 16:15   e agora estou com 7.4ºC a humidade bateu no fundo com 8%      e agora está em 49%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Por aki sigo com 10,4ºc e as nuvens deixaram umas pingas mas nada demais...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2007 às 19:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui deixou de chover ás 16h e agora o céu tá limpo.
> 
> A minha máxima do dia foi 10.9ºC ás 16:15   e agora estou com 7.4ºC a humidade bateu no fundo com 8%      e agora está em 49%.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1017hpa.




Mário, continuo a achar que esse teu sensor está meio doido. Ou então é a colocação dele. Ontem desceu dos 90% para 40% em 5 minutos, hoje chega aos 8% tss tss

Tira aí uma foto para os entendidos verem a colocação dele...

Aqui sigo com 9.9ºC 76% 1018hpa e uns chuviscos


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui deixou de chover ás 16h e agora o céu tá limpo.
> 
> A minha máxima do dia foi 10.9ºC ás 16:15   e agora estou com 7.4ºC a humidade bateu no fundo com 8%      e agora está em 49%.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1017hpa.



Não pode... 8% nem na vaga de calor em Julho... a tua estação tem que ter algum problema na medição da humidade....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

O meu sensor esta numa parede acham que isso afecta?


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> O meu sensor esta numa parede acham que isso afecta?



nao sei mario mas 8% é quase impossivel senao mesmo, algo esta mal por ai


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2007 às 20:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> O meu sensor esta numa parede acham que isso afecta?



O meu tb está numa parede. Deixa-o pelo menos a uns *20 cm *da parece, num local arejado e virado a norte para não apanhar sol.

O meu sensor, que é igual ao teu, não funcionou muito bem perto de uma parede. Comprei um suporte, coloquei na parede e prendi ao suporte e já ficou distante da parede uns 25 cm. E claro não apanha sol.

O melhor mesmo é um Radiation Shield. Com o R.S. até pode estar ao sol.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Boas a máxima aqui foi altita, 10,7ºC.
Neste momento tenho 5,5ºC e descendo. O dia foi quase sempre de céu encoberto com nuvens ameaçadoras, mas nem uma gota deixaram no chão!  
Hoje não houve tanto vento como ontem, logo o dia foi mais suportável, só em locais sombrios é que dava para bater o dente!  
A pressão está nos 1017 hPa.
Hoje talvez me consiga aproximar do tão desejado 0ºC.

Mário quanto ao teu sensor da humidade relativa, há qualquer coisa que  não bate certo . 8% é tipo deserto do Sahara .


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 9,8ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

HotSpot disse:


> O meu tb está numa parede. Deixa-o pelo menos a uns *20 cm *da parece, num local arejado e virado a norte para não apanhar sol.
> 
> O meu sensor, que é igual ao teu, não funcionou muito bem perto de uma parede. Comprei um suporte, coloquei na parede e prendi ao suporte e já ficou distante da parede uns 25 cm. E claro não apanha sol.
> 
> O melhor mesmo é um Radiation Shield. Com o R.S. até pode estar ao sol.



Ok eu vou mete-lo afastado da parede ele tambem está arejado e à sombra e orientado para norte mas esta zona é muito ventosa pode ser isso que condiciona a humidade.


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

No meu posto de observação, em Braga, a mínima foi de 1.8ºC, a mais baixa deste inverno... Máxima de 9.9ºC
Neste momento 5.0ºC


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

Aqui no Ribatejo (Coruche) tá em 4.9ºC e a descer...


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

por aqui já vou com 1.5ºc    onde e que esta precipitação onde 
esta?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Por aqui céu limpo  estou com 7.0ºC e humidade 47%.


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jan 2007 às 21:22)

boas

por aqui em Lisboa está 6º , o vento n / nw de 14km a pressão 1017

Fair

Feels Like: 4°C

Humidity: 93%

Dew Point: 5°C

Visibility: 10 km 

abraços meteo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 21:29)

Desceu agora para 6.7ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 21:34)

Céu limpo e 0,7ºC. O vento acalmou.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 22:18)

Por aki bela treta, vou mas é passear a minha ursa polar e ver se isto desce, pk ficar por aki a olhar pra este valor deixa-me mal disposto. 
Sigo com 9,2ºc e ontem por esta hora estava um bocado mais baixo...


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 22:22)

por aki já foi ultrapassada a barreira dos  0ºc, tenho -1.1                  
onde estas?


----------



## chechu (23 Jan 2007 às 22:32)

Aqui em St Germain en Laye perto de PAris : 

-1.1°a esta hora. A maxima do dia ficou em +1.5°.


Amanha de manha podemos ter sorte com um poco de neve.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

Lentamente a temperatura continua a cair... levo  +0,4º Celsius neste momento.


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 22:38)

Por aqui 4,6C
Deixo link para vermos última passagem do satélite e vizualisar-mos a "penetração" da frente (temos que colocar a imagem em tamanho maior (ampliar e scroll)  
http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/n1bcurr.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 6.5ºC e humidade 42%

A pressã está nos 1019hpa.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

Aqui vou com 7,3ºC ontem fiquei preso nos 8 toda a noite hoje fiquei nos 7


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

Céu limpo.
3ºC.
1019 hPa e a subir
95%
S/vento.
Acho que vai ser a madrugada + fria até hj neste ano.


----------



## Iceberg (23 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

Em Braga, neste momento, 3,9º

A mínima na última madrugada foi 1,5º (tal como o Minho, confirmo que foi a mais baixa deste Inverno).  

Hoje ao pôr-do-sol dava gosto ver aquelas torres convectivas na direcção do mar, pena que não tenham penetrado em terra firme, o que poderia ter caído talvez não viesse a ser chuva, mas sim ... neve, aguardemos pelos próximos dias ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

ceu limpo para variar e muito friooooo!! 2,5 graus


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 23:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ceu limpo para variar e muito friooooo!! 2,5 graus



por aqui estao -1.5ºc                       
onde estas?????


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

spiritmind disse:


> por aqui estao -1.5ºc
> onde estas?????



LOL  spiritmind plo menos as nuvens estao do lado do mar!!plo menos aki d minha casa da pa ver!   será..?


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 23:23)

Por aqui 0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOL  spiritmind plo menos as nuvens estao do lado do mar!!plo menos aki d minha casa da pa ver!   será..?



era bom!!! mas sinceramente para hoje nao acredito que ocorra alguma precipitação, mas amanha por esta hora espero ter de dizer o contrario


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOL  spiritmind plo menos as nuvens estao do lado do mar!!plo menos aki d minha casa da pa ver!   será..?



Não charlie. Fui à janela parece-me neblina. Somos vizinhos e estou + no litoral.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

spiritmind disse:


> era bom!!! mas sinceramente para hoje nao acredito que ocorra alguma precipitação, mas amanha por esta hora espero ter de dizer o contrario



tb nao acredito que se dirijam para aki vao ficar pedidas no mar!amanha ou e tudo ou nada!!!



P.S -Pessoal plo menos vamos por umas fotos de geada ou gelo no topico das fotos deste mes senao vai ficar apenas com as preciosas fotos d serra da nogueira


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

spiritmind disse:


> era bom!!! mas sinceramente para hoje nao acredito que ocorra alguma precipitação, mas amanha por esta hora espero ter de dizer o contrario



www.weatheronline.co.uk dá precepitação para a noite com mínimas de 4º para o Porto. Será q cai alguma coisa?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

Umberto disse:


> Não charlie. Fui à janela parece-me neblina. Somos vizinhos e estou + no litoral.



 bem m parecia k era bom d mais pra ser verdade!


----------



## jose leça (23 Jan 2007 às 23:33)

miguel disse:


> ai vem!!!
> 9,6ºC



Bem sacada!


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

jose leça disse:


> Bem sacada!



Não pode ser de hj a foto


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Eu aqui a minha estação marca +1,2ºC, mas uma estação aqui perto marca perto de zero graus. Spiritmind está um pouco frio aí na Covilhã aqui ainda nao chegou tanto abaixo.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Mago disse:


> Eu aqui a minha estação marca +1,2ºC, mas uma estação aqui perto marca perto de zero graus. Spiritmind está um pouco frio aí na Covilhã aqui ainda nao chegou tanto abaixo.



É verdade mago por aki esta frio mas a temperatura está um pouco inconstante oscila entre os 0.8 e os -1.5ºc, agora tenho -1.1ºc


----------



## Umberto (23 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Amanhã por esta hora, todos com olhos postos nos nimbos q vai dar coalho. Até amanhã amigos


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

Umberto disse:


> Não pode ser de hj a foto




Mas é mesmo de hoje ao fim da tarde tava com muito bom aspecto mas apenas largou umas pingas


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Temperatura de -0,1ºC, 67% hr e 1023 hPa com céu limpo e vento em calma. Os extremos hoje foram -0,4ºC / 5,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC, 88%HR e 1019hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 00:22)

Por aqui está a chover.

Estou com 6.5ºC e vento moderado.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

Por aki 8,6ºc e céu limpo mas sempre k o mário diz k ta a chover passado um bocado chove aki...portanto vou aguardar...
Volto dentro de 1 hora, vou dar uma volta de mota e ver como andam as temperaturas por outros lados...


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 00:38)

Em Brejos de Azeitão, sigo com 2,7º, nada de anormal para esta zona, portanto...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

Finalmente a humidade por aqui está a subir esteve em 45%/50% cerca de 1 hora mas agora depois de começar a chover começou a subir encontra-se em 68% agora vamos lá ver se não volta a descer para valores estranhos é que sempre que pára o vento e o céu começa a ficar limpo ela desce   

Já parou de chover


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Por aqui digamos que está frescote, tenho neste momento céu limpo e -1.1ºC   

Há pouco vim de casa de um primo aqui perto, e o carro já estava coberto por uma camada de gelo. 

Em princípio hoje bato a mínima deste Inverno


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 01:30)

Bom dia  
Por aqui sigo com 3,7C nada de muito anormal


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 01:40)

Bem e vou me deitar com  neste momento 5,9ºC a minima deste ano vai ser batida hoje por aqui!  boa noite malta


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 01:42)

Por hoje despeço-me com -0.7ºC e parece estar a formar-se algum nevoeiro, pode ser que acorde com sincelo amanhã de manhã


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 02:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aki 8,6ºc e céu limpo mas sempre k o mário diz k ta a chover passado um bocado chove aki...portanto vou aguardar...
> Volto dentro de 1 hora, vou dar uma volta de mota e ver como andam as temperaturas por outros lados...



Voltei do meu passeio e por aki a temperatura pouco baixou, registo neste momento 8,1ºc mas na estação de serviço do seixal na A2 sentido norte sul registei 2,0ºc á 15 minutos atrás...


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 02:31)

Despeço-me por hoje ficando com:
 +0,8ºC
1017hpa
Boa Noite!


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 03:20)

Aki na casa do morcego do forum registo uns chatos 7,7ºc e nada de descer.
Tou a aguardar pela run das 00, tá quase...


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 09:28)

Por aqui 10ºC, céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos. 1025ha.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 09:34)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha minima foi de 5.1ºC (3:51) e agora estou com 8.2ºC e humidade 60%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 09:39)

bom dia forenses, aqui à pouco 8ºC, ceu pouco nublado


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 09:50)

Por aqui cheguei aos 3,8ºC. Igualei a minima de 13JAN.

Agora vou com 7,2ºC 79% 1021hpa


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 10:20)

Lindo dia de sol aqui no Oeste (até vejo os índios nos montes)  
Temperatura 6.8ºC, de frio não tem nada amigos, é que estamos em Janeiro


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 10:26)

Santos disse:


> Lindo dia de sol aqui no Oeste (até vejo os índios nos montes)
> Temperatura 6.8ºC, de frio não tem nada amigos, é que estamos em Janeiro



Já eu não poso dizer o mesmo -1.2 de minimas e sigo com 1.7


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

Já estava a ficar preocupado com a falta de frio, porque máximas como tive ontem (8.9) e anteontem (8.4) não as considero como frias, mas esta noite a temperatura desceu até -2.3 graus e, embora não sendo anormal, fica registada como a mais baixa deste Inverno até ao momento. Ás 09 horas estavam 0 graus, mas quando passei num local abrigado a 820 msnm o termómetro baixou até -1.5 graus. Vamos lá ver se temos direito a uns flocos de neve esta noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 11:12)

Por aqui o céu mantem-se limpo.

Estou com 9.3ºC    e humidade a 37% porque o vento vem de SE.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

1,7ºC e algumas nuvens. Esta manhã havia geada, que ainda se mantém na sombra, com um valor mínimo de -5,1ºC.


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 11:34)

Dan disse:


> 1,7ºC e algumas nuvens. Esta manhã havia geada, que ainda se mantém na sombra, com um valor mínimo de -5,1ºC.



Igualaste o 25 de Dezembro  
Quanto é ficou abaixo da normal?


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

Minho disse:


> Igualaste o 25 de Dezembro
> Quanto é ficou abaixo da normal?



Não sei qual foi o valor mínimo na estação meteo. mas não deve ter sindo muito diferente do meu valor. Às 8 horas marcava -4,9ºC.

Uns 5ºC abaixo da média.

Mas este mês já tivemos mínimas com 6, 7 e até 8ºC de anomalia positiva.


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

Dan disse:


> Não sei qual foi o valor mínimo na estação meteo. mas não deve ter sindo muito diferente do meu valor. Às 8 horas marcava -4,9ºC.
> 
> Uns 5ºC abaixo da média.
> 
> Mas este mês já tivemos mínimas com 6, 7 e até 8ºC de anomalia positiva.



quinta e sexta vais ter mais do que isso, mas negativo


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

LUPER disse:


> quinta e sexta vais ter mais do que isso, mas negativo



-8ºC ou -9ºC?  

Acho um pouco difícil.


----------



## filipept (24 Jan 2007 às 11:56)

off topic: vejam o centro de zurich http://cam.switch.ch/


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 12:05)

Por aqui segu um dia muito frio, neste momento tenho 5.8


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 12:11)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi a mais baixa deste mes com 4.0ºC a esta hora tenho uns lindos 8,8ºC devo ter a máxima na casa dos 10º!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jan 2007 às 12:12)

LUPER disse:


> Por aqui segu um dia muito frio, neste momento tenho 5.8



VRSA

Só tu com um dia frio??? 8.9Cº

Vento NE moderado, com o factor de arrafecimento na ordem dos 2 graus!!


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

Por aqui estão a aparecer umas nuvens que já fizeram subir a temperatura e estão também a fazer desaparecer a geada que ainda se mantinha à sombra.

4,7ºC por agora.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

Aqui agora 9,1ªC a subir muito lentamente pressão nos 1020hpa céu completamente limpo e assim se vai manter todo o dia não vejo as nuvens a chegarem cá se não lá para o meio da madrugada a temperatura aqui vai cair bem ao fim da tarde  para fazer a mínima a meio da madrugada quando entrar a chuva ao fim da madrugada aqui vai subir mas isto tbm se aplica as restantes regiões mas a horas diferentes dependendo se tão mais a Norte ou a Sul!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Impressionante....

http://www.eitb.com/zerbitzuak/webcam/default.asp


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

O dia deste mês que tive a temperatura mais baixa (3,1º). Bastante geada de manhã. Agora está um dia de sol, com uma temperatura minimamente agradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 13:00)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estão 9.9ºC só agora á 13h é que chegou aos 10ºC    a humidade é que está baixa 30%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 13:06)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 4,1ºC. 4,9ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Bom tarde por aki tive uma minima de -2.5ºc neste momento tenho 4ºc com muito sol e a estação está a prever neve    será?
           
onde estas?


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Jan 2007 às 13:50)

Boas, em Madrid algumas nuvens decorativas, *6,9º* a 14:00 h. (dados INM), ambiente limpio, sem contaminaçao por fim  






Mínima hoje, *-2,7º*.
Em Navacerrada, a 1.800 m., mínima de *-11,0º*, agora, *-7,8º*

Campeonatos da neve: Vitoria-Gasteiz: 1 - Burgos: 0  
(Siberia-Gasteiz, como dizen alí... )


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 13:55)

Agora 9,8ºC e 1019hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Por qaui 9,2ºC.
Estão a começar a começar a entrar nuvens e o mais facto mais curioso é que o vento está a intensificar-se notando-se já algumas rajadas moderadas


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 14:01)

Sim o vento esta de NE i o vento a partir  desta tarde vai ficar moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h baixando para 30km/h na sexta


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

Olá colegas _foristas_!!

Por aqui estão agora +5,0ºC, e não deve subir mais do que isto. 

Hoje tive a mínima mais baixa deste ano com -3,4ºC


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Brilha o sol pela Covilhã, com 7.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Será que vai haver precipitação esta noite? Se calhar, ainda vamos ter chuva em vez de neve, com a sorte que temos ultimamente...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Por cá 12,0º às 13:00 de Máx que ainda pode ser batida. Na ultima hora anda entre os 11,7º e os 12,0º

Bati record minimo de humidade 38% agora sigo com 40%

Pressão a baixar, vou com 1020hpa


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 14:23)

Boas Tardes,
Por aqui também se bateu a minima deste ano em -1,1ºC ainda não eram oito da manhã. A temperatura já subiu aos 5,1ºC está agora com 4,8ºC
Pressão: 1018hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Boas tardes pessoal,

Por cá quase que cheguei aos negativos... 

Na minha estação a mínima foi por volta das 5 da madrugada com 0,3ºC , sendo esta a mínima do mês e claro esta do ano.

Neste momento registo 10,2ºC com 1018 hPa e descendo.

O dia tem sido de céu limpo e neste momento comçam a aparecer alguma nebolusidade a entrar de Norte.

A mínima da EMA do IM registava às 8h era de -1,6ºC por cá e de uma forma geral o ambiente era negativo um pouco pr todo lado.  
De destacar que ainda vi o quadro das 7h e em quase todas as EMAs a actualização que aqui coloco (das 8h) era mais fria ainda!  

Aqui deixo esta composição com todas as regiões em simultâneo, para uma mais clara comparação.


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal,
> (...)Por cá quase que cheguei aos negativos...
> Aqui deixo esta composição com todas as regiões em simultâneo, para uma mais clara comparação.



Bom Mapa Kim 
Isso foi montagem com o Photoshop ou o IM disponibiliza um mapa assim completo?


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

KIm no seu melhor    



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal,
> 
> Por cá quase que cheguei aos negativos...
> 
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Mago disse:


> Bom Mapa Kim
> Isso foi montagem com o Photoshop ou o IM disponibiliza um mapa assim completo?



Disponibiliza apenas para quem limpas as EMA's  

É montagem obvio  
Mas devia disponibilizar, aqui fica a ideia (_eles anden ai _)


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

Em Coimbra sigo com 12.6ºC...Nuvens?? não sei onde andam...


----------



## chechu (24 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

Ola a todos.  

Estou trabalhando mas bom. 
Aqui nevou hoje de manha.  

Tomei algumas fotos com o telemovel, hoje a noite vou por a fotos no site. 


Bom dia a todos desde St Bom la Breteche.... no banco onde trabalho :


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

chechu disse:


> Ola a todos.
> 
> Estou trabalhando mas bom.
> Aqui nevou hoje de manha.
> ...



Parabéns então!    

tens de colocar o local onde te encontras junto do teu avatar, é zona de Paris certo?  

Por aqui a máxima foi de 10,7ºC, ou seja nada de especial, o normal para Janeiro, um pouco acima diria mesmo.
Neste momento tenho 9ºC e cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Um video fantastico...mas frustante!!!!

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/01/24/videos/1169655307.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

FRUSTRANTE....sorry!!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

MeteoPtg disse:


> FRUSTRANTE....sorry!!!



nao metam aki estao coisas por favor


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

MeteoPtg disse:


> FRUSTRANTE....sorry!!!



Deprimente.....


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Disponibiliza apenas para quem limpas as EMA's
> 
> É montagem obvio
> Mas devia disponibilizar, aqui fica a ideia (_eles anden ai _)



Bom trabalho magano... 
Mas excluiste a minha zona, isso é regionalismo, parecido com racismo... 
Sigo com 12,2ºc, e por estas bandas tem sido uma bela treta de semana.
Tive uma minima de 7,2ºc e máxima de 14,7ºc


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 16:51)

Aqui a maxima foi 12,9ºC. A minha luta este mes já não é ver neve nem sentir muito frio. É mesmo conseguir manter todas as minimas de Janeiro abaixo dos 10,0ºC  

Frustrante...


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 16:54)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal,
> 
> Por cá quase que cheguei aos negativos...
> 
> ...




oh Kim ja agora disponiblizavas os valores da minha zona se não for pedir mt


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom trabalho magano...
> Mas excluiste a minha zona, isso é regionalismo, parecido com racismo...
> Sigo com 12,2ºc, e por estas bandas tem sido uma bela treta de semana.
> Tive uma minima de 7,2ºc e máxima de 14,7ºc





mocha disse:


> oh Kim ja agora disponiblizavas os valores da minha zona se não for pedir mt



Têm ambos toda a razão, coloquei a imagem incompleta! my mistake  
Já actualizei a imagem no post atrás!


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Já as avisto a chegarem de NW, sigo com 8.1 e tive máxima de 9,7, na rua tá um frio de rachar, pois tá vento e está mesmo desagradavel


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Têm ambos toda a razão, coloquei a imagem incompleta! my mistake
> Já actualizei a imagem no post atrás!



gracias Kim.
bem em uma hora a temp. subiu quase 3ºC, as 7h tavam 6.4ºC, e as 8h tavam 9ºC


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

Por aqui já se vislumbram algumas nuvens cinzentas a Oeste e a Sul, mas de resto o céu está praticamente limpo. Mínima de -2.9ºC e máxima de 10.1ºC e neste momento tenho apenas 3.8ºC


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

por aki já levo 2.4ºc e esta a descer a bom ritmo a minha estação continua a indeicar neve? será que ela sabe???


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

spiritmind disse:


> por aki já levo 2.4ºc e esta a descer a bom ritmo a minha estação continua a indeicar neve? será que ela sabe???



Claro que sabe amigo Spiritmind


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 18:18)

spiritmind disse:


> por aki já levo 2.4ºc e esta a descer a bom ritmo a minha estação continua a indeicar neve? será que ela sabe???



seu sortudo! aposto k nem dormes hoje


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:22)

Santos disse:


> Claro que sabe amigo Spiritmind



se ela se enganar vai janela fora


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 18:22)

Boas, por aqui 11,6ºC, vento forte, alguns aguaceiros. 1020hpa


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:22)

mocha disse:


> seu sortudo! aposto k nem dormes hoje



se a nova saida das 18h confirmar a precipitação ai nao durmo nao


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Em Coimbra já chuvisca   ...sigo agora com 7ºC!!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:26)

jPdF disse:


> Em Coimbra já chuvisca   ...sigo agora com 7ºC!!!



afinal pareçe que sempre há precipitação


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 18:27)

spiritmind disse:


> se a nova saida das 18h confirmar a precipitação ai nao durmo nao



Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,2ºc e vento moderado com rajadas muito desagradáveis...
Eu faço-te companhia spiritmind, afinal sou o morcego aki do forum e assim podes ir logo postando as fotos e actualizando a temp k tens, assim imagino k tou por aímas sem acesso á janela...


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 18:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> (...)
> 
> Aqui deixo esta composição com *todas* as regiões em simultâneo, para uma mais clara comparação.



 será mesmo todas...


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:29)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,2ºc e vento moderado com rajadas muito desagradáveis...
> Eu faço-te companhia spiritmind, afinal sou o morcego aki do forum e assim podes ir logo postando as fotos e actualizando a temp k tens, assim imagino k tou por aímas sem acesso á janela...



espero que ponha muitas fotos mesmo


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

spiritmind disse:


> afinal pareçe que sempre há precipitação


Pois claro desde o início da tarde que eu venho dizendo da entrada das nuvens, e que não está de acordo com o radar do IM, vejam o radar do IM, está tudo limpo, aqui nublado e as núvens a entrar


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

Santos disse:


> Pois claro desde o início da tarde que eu venho dizendo da entrada das nuvens, e que não está de acordo com o radar do IM, vejam o radar do IM, está tudo limpo, aqui nublado e as núvens a entrar



pois santos o radar de coruche esta offline por isso nao faz uma cobertura do centro e norte do pais.


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

spiritmind disse:


> pois santos o radar de coruche esta offline por isso nao faz uma cobertura do centro e norte do pais.



Não sou de dizer mal, mas começo também a ter as minhas dúvidas


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

Boas, por Bragança vamos com 2,4ºC, e céu muito nublado...vai mesmo nevar...acho que é inevitável...


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 18:50)

Aqui já caem uns pingos com 6.3     , afinal ela tá a aparecer e com frio à mistura


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 18:51)

LUPER disse:


> Aqui já caem uns pingos com 6.3     , afinal ela tá a aparecer e com frio à mistura



pois afinal sempre está a aparecer, espero que venha muita mais


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 18:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> será mesmo todas...



Opá eu não escrevi lá encima Portugal Continental  
Era mais para comparar frios, se coocava aqui os Arquipelagos, ficavam logo em grande destaque! 



Santos disse:


> Não sou de dizer mal, mas começo também a ter as minhas dúvidas


Não acho que seja dizer mal Santos, é apenas constatar e referir os factos.  

NEVE NEVE NEVE já caí NEVEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


Era só um ensaio para uma eventualidade qualquer      

Por aqui 5ºC e céu pouco nublado. A pressão a cair para os 1017 hPa.


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVE já caí NEVEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Era só um ensaio para uma eventualidade qualquer
> ...



     , 6.0 ela está a descer, vamos lá ver no que isto vai dar, ver se pelo menos uma aguaneve


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

Por aki quase tudo na mesma, uma temperatura normalíssima de 9,8ºc...
Que treta de zona...


----------



## chechu (24 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

Foi poca mas bom.


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 19:30)

Descida a pique 5.1 e o ceu todo coberto


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui 4,4ºC e 1017 hPa. HR a 76%.
Hoje de manhã, quando acordei às 7 horas tinha 1ºC e quando saí de casa, às 8, tinha descido para 0ºC!!! Estava tudo gelado (até a porta do carro  ). Só depois de muita água é que abriu!!! Os campos estava geniais, tudo branco


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Braga
Mínima de 0.8ºC no meu posto de observação. A máxima mais alta que ontem, 10.2ºC

7.3ºC neste momento, céu nublado a muito nublado.

Não sei qual foi a mínima oficial aqui em Braga mas a PSP teve que cortar parcialmente uma rotunda porque a água da rega congelou e os carro pareciam umas dançarinas


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 19:36)

bem por aqui 0.4ºc ceu encoberto vamos rezar amigos pois esta noite certamente irá dar-nos uma alegria, preparem os flashes


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

loll k ensaio mais bacano!  

Luper dd es ??? por aki ceu muito nublado 4,6 grauzzz!


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 19:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> loll k ensaio mais bacano!
> 
> Luper dd es ??? por aki ceu muito nublado 4,6 grauzzz!



Oliveira do Bairro e sigo com 5.0


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

LUPER disse:


> Oliveira do Bairro e sigo com 5.0



oKapa! ora bem sinceramente começo a pensar k poderao cair uns flokitozzz por aki! modelo do meteociel faz nos sonhar novamente!


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

Por aqui céu praticmente limpo e 2.1ºC


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

Espero que a neve apareça rápidamente Spritmind e amigos de Bragança,~
lógico que para o resto dos amigos também mas nalgum lado tem que começar primeiro.  
Por aqui no Oeste (onde os índios já estão nas cabanas), 6,2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 19:54)

Por aki uma grande seca, nem com céu limpo a temp desce um pouco, tou estagnado nos 9,8ºc á uma hora... 
Só me apetece mandar o termometro pela janela mas o coitado não tem culpa, nem ninguém mas pronto... um desabafo...


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

chechu disse:


> Foi poca mas bom.



Belas fotos chechu    
Ainda nevará mais por aí? Ou já acabou?

Despeço-me com 4ºC, o dever chama-me . Logo se puder volto para ver quem acompanha esta noite o morcego... errrr Sanxito


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

Eu tou como o sanxito. Zona miseravel. Sigo com 8,7ºC. E quando chegarem as nuvens aqui em vez de arrefecer, aquece


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

Setubal, 6,9ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

Por aqui céu nublado e 3,0ºC, a ver se pelo menos esta noite bato mais um record de minima


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2007 às 20:18)

por aki ja chove e bem! 5 graus!


----------



## MNeves (24 Jan 2007 às 20:26)

Por aqui sigo com cerca de 6ºC e céu limpo


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

Por aqui 4.4ºC e já chove


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 20:30)

Aqui também já chove um pouco, 2,6ºC.


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 20:30)

4.8 e a estrada já tá molhada, querem ver que tenho de fazer directa?


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 20:36)

4.4 e a descer rapidamente, recordo que estou à cota 63m , sim e tenho o ceu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2007 às 20:41)

Há um rapidfire no wunderground no Trancoso-Guarda que já regista -1.1ºC

Se quiserem seguir...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=I90581016

Ainda não regista precipitação.


----------



## chechu (24 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Belas fotos chechu
> Ainda nevará mais por aí? Ou já acabou?
> 
> Despeço-me com 4ºC, o dever chama-me . Logo se puder volto para ver quem acompanha esta noite o morcego... errrr Sanxito



Acho que nao vou ver a neve durante algum tempo.  

Amanha e depois de amanha vamos bater o dente.   -1° da parte da tarde.


----------



## Zoelae (24 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

Já estou a começar farto disto: ou neva ou não neva! Nestes últimos dias não saio de frente do PC.
Vá vamos ver se é desta!


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Há um rapidfire no wunderground no Trancoso-Guarda que já regista -1.1ºC
> 
> Se quiserem seguir...
> 
> ...



Lol eu já reparei mas essa estação deve andar marada hoje, a temperatura real é superior a + 1,8ºC, A minha e de uma farmácia aqui perto.

Edição: aliás agora ja regista +0,8ºC deve ter-lhe passado algum AVC meteorologico :-)
20:53 PM


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Tive a máxima mais baixa deste mes com 10,4ºC agora tenho 7,3ºC e 1018hpa céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Boas, finalmente mexeu...
Sigo com 7,0ºc e já bateu a mínima do dia..
Ás vezes parece k é preciso uma pessoa chatear-se...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 20:59)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 10.6ºC e agora estou com 7.3ºC mas a minha humidade está estupidamente baixa encontra-se em 39% mas o dispositvo para mediar as temperaturas cá dentro está lá fora e regista 61% de humidade.

A pressão encontra-se em 1020hpa.


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

Desde que cairam umas pingas por volta das 6.20 a temperatura estabilizou...apenas desceu meio grau desde essa altura


----------



## tozequio (24 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

Por aqui bastou parar de chover para a temperatura descer em flecha, tenho agora 2.9ºC.


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 21:08)

Em Brejos de Azeitão sigo com 3,3º. A mínima do ano registei-a esta manhã, e ficou-se nos 1,1º. Ou seja tudo normal para um inverno nesta paragens, este ano ainda não vi frio.


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 21:09)

Por aqui 5,9ºC


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 21:11)

Mago disse:


> Lol eu já reparei mas essa estação deve andar marada hoje, a temperatura real é superior a + 1,8ºC, A minha e de uma farmácia aqui perto.
> 
> Edição: aliás agora ja regista +0,8ºC deve ter-lhe passado algum AVC meteorologico :-)
> 20:53 PM


   
Fiou-se nos modelos foi no que deu


----------



## MNeves (24 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu um pouco e agora sigo com 4ºC e com céu limpo...


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

Aqui também já caiu o primeiro aguaceiro, a temperatura não subiu nem desceu muito, 6.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2007 às 21:35)

Alerta!!!!  Alerta!!!
São 21h30 e já se veem os primeiros flocos a cair sobre Bragança!!!!!
Serão muitos?????


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 21:35)

Descida de 2hPa desde as 19h. Neste momento tenho 1014hPa, 6.4ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

Não gosto! Agora começou a subir a temperatura  
Ainda há meia hora estava com 3,6ºC e agora estou com uns vergonhosos 4,2ºC... Deve ser a chuva a assumar-se! Apesar do céu limpo


----------



## jPdF (24 Jan 2007 às 21:36)

Já cheguei agora aos 6ºC...desce devagarinho mas desce


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu pouco nublado.
> 
> A minha máxima foi de 10.6ºC e agora estou com 7.3ºC mas a minha humidade está estupidamente baixa encontra-se em 39% mas o dispositvo para mediar as temperaturas cá dentro está lá fora e regista 61% de humidade.
> 
> A pressão encontra-se em 1020hpa.



O sensor está bom??? Essa humidade é mt baixa...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2007 às 21:41)

Confirma-se...já caiem algns flocos de neve em Bragança...Zona Oeste da cidade...vamos esperar que seja os primeiros de mtos...


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 21:43)

Pessoal de Bragança queremos fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 21:47)

dj_alex disse:


> O sensor está bom??? Essa humidade é mt baixa...



Pois mas o estupido é que as temperaturas estão correctas a pressão tambem a humidade é que tá parva.    

Talvez lhe passe  agora estou com 6.8ºC e humidade 41%


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2007 às 21:49)

A neve está muito envergonhada... aparece, desaparece, ora vai, ora volta... 

Parece-me mais a passagem de uma nuvem que vai deixando flocos do que propriamente uma nevada como gostaríamos....


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois mas o estupido é que as temperaturas estão correctas a pressão tambem a humidade é que tá parva.
> 
> Talvez lhe passe  agora estou com 6.8ºC e humidade 41%



Humidade, 41%?? isso só lá para Julho , a estação é nova? liga para a assistência se tiver garantia ainda te trocam isso.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

Aqui também vi cair flocos, mas muito molhados.


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

Amigos de Bragança fotos pf logo que possível, obrigado  
Por aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro, 5,7C


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

Registo agora 2,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 22:09)

Santos disse:


> Amigos de Bragança fotos pf logo que possível, obrigado
> Por aqui caiu agora um agoaceiro, 5,7C



Não dá para tirar fotos, foi só durante algum tempo e flocos muito pequenos.


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois mas o estupido é que as temperaturas estão correctas a pressão tambem a humidade é que tá parva.
> 
> Talvez lhe passe  agora estou com 6.8ºC e humidade 41%



Podes por o link para as características da tua estação?


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Aqui neste momento vou com 6,5ºC  céu limpo


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 22:35)

Dan disse:


> Não dá para tirar fotos, foi só durante algum tempo e flocos muito pequenos.


Quando cair mais porque irá concerteza cair Dan  
Aqui 5,1ºC e 1018 hpa


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Brigantia disse:


> Confirma-se...já caiem algns flocos de neve em Bragança...Zona Oeste da cidade...vamos esperar que seja os primeiros de mtos...



onde é que para o pessoal derrotista da tarde
esta tudo a correr como o planeado!!!
primeiros voces dps nós


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Neste momento na Zona Oeste da cidade apenas caiem alguns aguaceiros fracos...q pena...como estão as coisas nas outras zonas da cidade?


----------



## ALV72 (24 Jan 2007 às 22:40)

Por aqui 3º e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Neste momento na Zona Oeste da cidade apenas caiem alguns aguaceiros fracos...q pena...como estão as coisas nas outras zonas da cidade?



por aqui tou com -1.2ºc com ceu limpo ainda


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

Aqui também só chove. É uma chuva muito fina e fraca. Registo agora 2,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Estamos agora sob a influência do ramo quente deste sistema frontal. A frente fria já começou a entrar pelo litoral norte de Espanha.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Estamos agora sob a influência do ramo quente deste sistema frontal. A frente fria já começou a entrar pelo litoral norte de Espanha.



pensava que tinhas uma temperatura mais baixa, eu aqui devo ter esta por estar o ceu limpo pois quando as nuvens entrarem deve subir em flecha


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Ainda vai subir um bocadito a temperatura mas amanha  durante o dia é que vao descer bem!Amanha pela manha podem ter neve por ai ao acordar!Sonhos brancos p tds!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

pessoal de bragança como está situação?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Piorou, ou seja, ainda nou voltou a nevar...vamos esperar...acho que ainda vamos ter uma noite fantástica...


----------



## ACalado (24 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

Brigantia disse:


> Piorou, ou seja, ainda nou voltou a nevar...vamos esperar...acho que ainda vamos ter uma noite fantástica...



pelo menos o nucleo de baixas pressoes que se esta a formar esta exactamente onde o gfs a coloca, agora vamos esperar que tenha o mesmo rumo


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

spiritmind disse:


> pessoal de bragança como está situação?



2,1ºC e lá vão caindo umas gotinhas de vez em quando.


----------



## Santos (24 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Por aqui 4,2C
http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/n1bcurr.jpg


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

Aqui vai a cair bem apesar de travar por vezes! neste momento tenho 5,6ºC , 1018hpa e céu limpo só conto com as nuvens por aqui  la para o meio ou fim da madrugada!preferia que fosse no fim para ter a mínima mais baixa porque assim que entrem as nuvens pufff


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

Menos 1hPa....
1013 neste momento, e 6.2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

Boas pessoal, por aki valeu mesmo a pena chatear-me com o tempo 
já vou com a mínima mais baixa do ano.
5,8ºc e a descer...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Céu limpo só com algumas nuvens.

Estou com 4.5ºC  espetaculo    a estação já indica chuva.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1017hpa já desceu.


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2007 às 23:44)

Aqui tenho 2,1ºC, 82% e 1017 hPa com céu muito nublado. Os extremos do dia foram -3,5ºC / 5,3ºC.

Por volta das 21:30 quando estava no trabalho choveu um bocado e era água a 100%.

Na meseta castelhano-leonesa está a nevar...


----------



## jose leça (24 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Ainda vai subir um bocadito a temperatura mas amanha  durante o dia é que vao descer bem!Amanha pela manha podem ter neve por ai ao acordar!Sonhos brancos p tds!



Qual foi a tua mínima, cúmulus?. A minha foi de 2,1ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Vejam lá como esta a ficar Salamanca, ai mesmo ao lado dos nossos amigos brigantinos:

http://www.fundaciongsr.es/webcam/frames.htm


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Impressionante a lista de incidências nas estradas espanholas...


http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...0DE%20MONTA%D1A~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:02)

Minho disse:


> Impressionante a lista de incidências nas estradas espanholas...
> 
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...0DE%20MONTA%D1A~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~



calma amigos daqui a pouco e para nos não com a itensidade deles mas vao dar para nos calarmos um pouco a adimirar a queda da neve


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

Já que gostam assim tanto do frio, vejam lá esta reportagem na sibéria. E reparem no termometro do carro...

http://knuttz.net/hosted_pages/Siberian-Safari-20070122


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vejam lá como esta a ficar Salamanca, ai mesmo ao lado dos nossos amigos brigantinos:
> 
> http://www.fundaciongsr.es/webcam/frames.htm



É incrivel como está a nevar em Leon a norte de Bragança e em Salamanca a sul, e aqui a meio não cai absolutamente nada! 

Epah fonix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:04)

Fil disse:


> É incrivel como está a nevar em Leon a norte de Bragança e em Salamanca a sul, e aqui a meio não cai absolutamente nada!
> 
> Epah fonix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fil a frente ainda agora se esta a formar 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Neste momento chove debilmente e tenho 3.9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

por aqui a temperatura esta a subir pois pode ser um sinonimo de precipitação


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 00:08)

spiritmind disse:


> fil a frente ainda agora se esta a formar
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=12&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Queres apostar em que se isto fosse um daqueles frentes cálidos de SW, nós estavamos a ver a chover a potes e os espanhóis nem uma gota viam?  

Em Trancoso quase ao lado de Salamanca também não deve estar a cair nada (senão o Mag0 já tinha dito), e supostamente a precipitação devia passar por lá primeiro.

Continuo com 2,1ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Por aki sigo com céu limpo e com 5,7ºc k foi a minima de ontem e do ano...


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:11)

Fil disse:


> Queres apostar em que se isto fosse um daqueles frentes cálidos de SW, nós estavamos a ver a chover a potes e os espanhóis nem uma gota viam?
> 
> Em Trancoso quase ao lado de Salamanca também não deve estar a cair nada (senão o Mag0 já tinha dito), e supostamente a precipitação devia passar por lá primeiro.
> 
> Continuo com 2,1ºC.



é verdade fil isto a mim já me deixa muito irritado desculpem o termo mas já metem nojo, mas eu tou crente pois esta noite faz-me lembrar as noites de antigamente quando caiam grande nevoes na covilha, ceu limpo frio e acordava tinha um grande nevao! euu sei que a quantidade se cair nao e muita mas deve dar para consolar as vistas. ainda nao esta nada perdido  sinceramente nao acredito que o gfs falhe tanto a apenas 6h do evento


----------



## jose leça (25 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

Por aqui sigo, 6,9ºC, e já choveu. Tá mais quente do que ontem à mesma hora. Mau sinal


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

Boas malta, estamos mesmo de azar , falto cá eu pronto! Querem apostar que agora vai começar a nevar não tarda nada???  

Por cá tenho 2,8ºC e já tive 2,1ºC. Com céu limpo pois está claro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

aqui vai uma pequena lista de webcams....para amanha podermos apreciar:

http://www.webcamgalore.com/EN/complete-s.html

http://www.globocam.com/service/intern/webcams/index.php3?suche=leon&such_typ=stadt

Que tal fazer uma directa?


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas malta, estamos mesmo de azar , falto cá eu pronto! Querem apostar que agora vai começar a nevar não tarda nada???
> 
> Por cá tenho 2,8ºC e já tive 2,1ºC.



va la kim tu e que dominas isto vai nevar ou nao?
se nao nevar, vou directamente ao suicidio e a sacrificada será a minha estação qiue continua a dar queda de neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 00:24)

spiritmind disse:


> va la kim tu e que dominas isto vai nevar ou nao?
> se nao nevar, vou directamente ao suicidio e a sacrificada será a minha estação qiue continua a dar queda de neve



   
Vai nevar sim senhor  Não sabemos é onde e quando


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

Se o pessoal aí de Bragança e da Covilhã tivesse a precipitação que eu aqui tive esta noite, já estavam enterrados em neve, que chuva mal aproveitada


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Jan 2007 às 00:30)

jose leça disse:


> Qual foi a tua mínima, cúmulus?. A minha foi de 2,1ºC.



Dia 24 mínima de 1,5ºC


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 00:31)

Vou dormir malta

Ate amanha e não desesperem....


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Já esta    começou a cair aguaneve, a temperatura subiu logo tenho o ceu muito nublado
a teperatura subiu logo 1.5ºc tou com 1.9ºc, vamos esperar


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:35)

Vais ver que amanhã não sais de casa com os 20cm de neve que vais ter à porta


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

tozequio disse:


> Vais ver que amanhã não sais de casa com os 20cm de neve que vais ter à porta



loool isso tb nao a precipitação é minima v-se uns flocos perdidos


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Já esta    começou a cair aguaneve, a temperatura subiu logo tenho o ceu muito nublado
> a teperatura subiu logo 1.5ºc tou com 1.9ºc, vamos esperar



O que é que eu te disse, foi quando cheguei !  
Queremos fotos! A não haver neve, já nos contentamos com a águaneve


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O que é que eu te disse, foi quando cheguei !
> Queremos fotos! A não haver neve, já nos contentamos com a águaneve



tou a tentar tirar mas ve-se muito mal


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

spiritmind disse:


> tou a tentar tirar mas ve-se muito mal



Bem devem ter cá um tamanão, nem a objectiva os abarca por completo!!


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:41)

E em Bragança como estão as coisas, a precipitação ainda não chegou?


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 00:42)

Aqui chuva moderada com 4.6, não está mau pra 63m


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

LUPER disse:


> Aqui chuva moderada com 4.6, não está mau pra 63m



Sempre que chovia por aqui, a temepratura andou pelos 4-5ºC, eu nem quero imaginar se esta precipitação que tive esta noite tivesse vindo 360 dias antes. Tinha ficado por aí com 10cm de neve no dia 29 de Janeiro   

Neste momento 2.8ºC e claro, o céu limpou e já se vê as estrelas


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

Fil disse:


> Queres apostar em que se isto fosse um daqueles frentes cálidos de SW, nós estavamos a ver a chover a potes e os espanhóis nem uma gota viam?
> 
> Em Trancoso quase ao lado de Salamanca também não deve estar a cair nada (senão o Mag0 já tinha dito), e supostamente a precipitação devia passar por lá primeiro.
> 
> Continuo com 2,1ºC.



Bem nunca esteve este ano tão perto de nevar aqui em Trancoso, estou com 1ºC e está o céu cerrado de nuvens, estou convicto que em breve vai ahaver festa....
A pressão desceu tão rapido para os 1012hpa


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 00:46)

Aqui pelas minhas bandas o céu tá limpinho. Vejo   estrelas até Elvas e quase até à...Covilhã  



A temperatura andará *+-* pelos *3º* ou *4º*.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 00:47)

MeteoPtg disse:


> aqui vai uma pequena lista de webcams....para amanha podermos apreciar:
> 
> http://www.webcamgalore.com/EN/complete-s.html
> 
> ...



Aki o morcego do forum está pronto 
Se mais alguém quiser e puder bora lá...
Sigo com 5,5ºc e nuvens a entrar de NE já quase por cima da minha zona, e a temp deve estar quase a começar a subir.


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

e o que se pode arranjar


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Por aqui céu muito nublado já choveu um bocadinho.

Agora tou com 5.4ºC


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

spiritmind disse:


> e o que se pode arranjar
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

Kraliv disse:


> spiritmind disse:
> 
> 
> > e o que se pode arranjar
> ...


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

A ver se a temperatura desce um pouco e isso passa a neve a 100% senão não vai acumular!  

Aqui em Bragança nicles bitocles, caiem umas micro-gotas só apreciáveis olhando para os faróis da iluminação pública. A temperatura até me subiu para os 2,3ºC.


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

Volta a encobrir e a temperatura sobe novamente, estou agora nos 3.6ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 01:01)

spiritmind disse:


> e o que se pode arranjar




Que maravilha spirit , se morasse mais perto dava ai uma saltada!  
Parabéns!


----------



## tozequio (25 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

Fil disse:


> A ver se a temperatura desce um pouco e isso passa a neve a 100% senão não vai acumular!
> 
> Aqui em Bragança nicles bitocles, caiem umas micro-gotas só apreciáveis olhando para os faróis da iluminação pública. A temperatura até me subiu para os 2,3ºC.



Que tristeza  

Nos últimos anos a Covilhã ficava a ver navios quando comparada com Bragança em termos de neve, mas este ano parece que é ao contrário


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

Fil disse:


> A ver se a temperatura desce um pouco e isso passa a neve a 100% senão não vai acumular!
> 
> Aqui em Bragança nicles bitocles, caiem umas micro-gotas só apreciáveis olhando para os faróis da iluminação pública. A temperatura até me subiu para os 2,3ºC.



pois fil e a precipitação ainda e muito debil, agora durante a noite a temperatura certamente irá descer, tou ansioso para ver a run das 00h


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

boas

bem por lisboa neste momento não chove estou com 7º  vento de wsw 10km/h , 1016.9 hpa

abraços meteo


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:06)

tozequio disse:


> Que tristeza
> 
> Nos últimos anos a Covilhã ficava a ver navios quando comparada com Bragança em termos de neve, mas este ano parece que é ao contrário



calma que o melhor esta para vir


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Que maravilha spirit , se morasse mais perto dava ai uma saltada!
> Parabéns!



kim o que custa mais e chegares a portalegre dps a23 e sempre a andar  
es bem vindo


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

Por aqui a pressão já está a baixar passou de 1018hpa para 1016hpa e a humidade está a aumentar 65% e a temperatura a descer 4.8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

spiritmind disse:


> e o que se pode arranjar



Já não vejo nevar desde o dia 4 de Março, e foi aí na serra, nevava pouco nas penhas da saúde e onde a estrada tava cortada no centro de limpeza da neve, foi um pouco duro pk estava um frio intenso e um vento cortante, registei -4,5ºc dia 5 domingo nas penhas da saúde, e andar de mota nessas condições não é muito facil.
Enfim, parece k este ano não vou ter motivo pra iraí nessa mesma data pk não vai haver lobos da neve , uma concentração com tanta mística... 
Sorry pelo off topic.
Sigo então com 5,6ºc e ainda céu limpo.


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

Sanxito disse:


> Já não vejo nevar desde o dia 4 de Março, e foi aí na serra, nevava pouco nas penhas da saúde e onde a estrada tava cortada no centro de limpeza da neve, foi um pouco duro pk estava um frio intenso e um vento cortante, registei -4,5ºc dia 5 domingo nas penhas da saúde, e andar de mota nessas condições não é muito facil.
> Enfim, parece k este ano não vou ter motivo pra iraí nessa mesma data pk não vai haver lobos da neve , uma concentração com tanta mística...
> Sorry pelo off topic.
> Sigo então com 5,6ºc e ainda céu limpo.



pois pareçe que este ano nao se vai realizar tb nao sei pk? falta de verbas talvez....
por aki parou, isto foi um aperitivo


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

0,4ºC pela iluminação publica quase se ve cair chuca com farrapos mas acho que a parte dos farrapos é já a minha imaginação....


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

Mago disse:


> 0,4ºC pela iluminação publica quase se ve cair chuca com farrapos mas acho que a parte dos farrapos é já a minha imaginação....



EPÁ isso anda mal andas com alucinações que andaste a beber?


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Começou á pouco a *chover* com fraca intensidade por aqui, a temperatura é de 2,3ºC.

E havia quem falasse na semana anterior em cotas 0 ou 200m


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 01:34)

Bem por aqui o céu está cada vez mais nublado estou com 5ºC e humidade 70% e a pressão a 1016hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 01:34)

spiritmind disse:


> kim o que custa mais e chegares a portalegre dps a23 e sempre a andar
> es bem vindo



Hehe Estou a ver que conheces bem o caminho! Mas olha que mesmo até Portalegre já temos estrada em condições, custou mas foi!


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Hehe Estou a ver que conheces bem o caminho! Mas olha que mesmo até Portalegre já temos estrada em condições, custou mas foi!



eu antigamente ia para o algarve por essa zona demorava umas 6/7h


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 01:42)

spiritmind disse:


> e o que se pode arranjar


Quem é que dizia que não nevava, nem aue seja um floco é neve  "o floco de neve", no teu caso Spiritmind vejo vários flocos e vão seguramente aumentar  
Por aqui a temperatura já esteve nos 3,6C subiu para os 4,1C e a pressão baixou para 1016, devido á precipitação que não vem de Espanha mas sim do mar aqui do lado esquerdo amigos


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 01:42)

Estou a ver que só quando começar a fazer vento é que vão começar as surpresas


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 01:45)

Sanxito disse:


> Já não vejo nevar desde o dia 4 de Março, e foi aí na serra, nevava pouco nas penhas da saúde e onde a estrada tava cortada no centro de limpeza da neve, foi um pouco duro pk estava um frio intenso e um vento cortante, registei -4,5ºc dia 5 domingo nas penhas da saúde, e andar de mota nessas condições não é muito facil.
> Enfim, parece k este ano não vou ter motivo pra iraí nessa mesma data pk não vai haver lobos da neve , uma concentração com tanta mística...
> Sorry pelo off topic.
> Sigo então com 5,6ºc e ainda céu limpo.


Epá olha que também lá estava!  

Caiu cá uma dose!
Eu tinha por cá um tópico na secção das fotos desse dia, mas num dos blackouts perdeu-se  
Começou a dar-lhe a sério por volta das 18h e curiosamente foi também o último dia que vi nevar!  

Aqui te deixo estas duas apenas de aperitivo, ambas na zona do C.L.N.












Ele há coisas do catano, quem havia de dizer... 

Por aqui baixa de pressão 1017 hPa e de temperatura 1,7ºC


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 01:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá olha que também lá estava!
> 
> Caiu cá uma dose!
> Eu tinha por cá um tópico na secção das fotos desse dia, mas num dos blackouts perdeu-se
> ...



ke lindas fotos sao a sobremesa para o que ai vem


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 01:51)

spiritmind disse:


> ke lindas fotos sao a sobremesa para o que ai vem



Acredita que sim, pode não ser nada de espectacular, mas será sem dúvida num Inverno tão ameno, algo com um gostinho bastante especial!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 01:57)

Bem por aqui termino a "noite" com 5.1ºC e céu muito nublado a pressão está nos 1015hpa e a humidade em 67%.

Até amanhã malta e muita neve nas janelas de manhã...


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 02:12)

Então há mais neve ou não aí pra cima??????

Vai ser pela manhã  vão ver  






Vou dormir com *+- 2.0ºC* lá por fora e muitas estrelas  aqui pelo Alentejo.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 02:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá olha que também lá estava!
> 
> Caiu cá uma dose!
> Eu tinha por cá um tópico na secção das fotos desse dia, mas num dos blackouts perdeu-se
> ...



É verdade kim, mas foste de fim de semana com a familia ou foste tmb á concentração ?´
No sabado estive lá pouco tempo pk estavamos todos molhados por causa do temporal k apanhamos, 300 km debaixo de chuva intensa e antes de ir pro hotel fomos lá acima. Foi giro, conta o espirito... Eu estava com gripe e alguma febre mas pronto correu tudo bem...
Por aki sigo num sobe e desce, tinha 6,7ºc agora tenho 6,1ºc


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 02:18)

Eu também vou dormir, um frio brutal lá fora e ficou nevoeiro...
0,5ºC
Boa Noite


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 02:20)

Aqui continua a chover com uma temperatura de 2,1ºC, ás vezes olhando para o candeeiro da rua vê-se um ou outro floco. Num morro a 820m que existe ao pé do meu bairro cai agua-neve. Imagino que quando houver temperatura suficientemente baixa para nevar, deixa de haver precipitação.

Estou aqui estou a mandar esta m.... pró c......


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 02:22)

Sanxito disse:


> É verdade kim, mas foste de fim de semana com a familia ou foste tmb á concentração ?´
> No sabado estive lá pouco tempo pk estavamos todos molhados por causa do temporal k apanhamos, 300 km debaixo de chuva intensa e antes de ir pro hotel fomos lá acima. Foi giro, conta o espirito... Eu estava com gripe e alguma febre mas pronto correu tudo bem...
> Por aki sigo num sobe e desce, tinha 6,7ºc agora tenho 6,1ºc



Não eu só ando de 4 rodas, as 2 só se for bicicleta   
Fui mesmo lá para assistir a isto e não falhou!  

Mais uma baixada da pressão 1016 hPa e 1,6ºC


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2007 às 02:24)

Boas noites, acordei a meio da noite e aproveitei para ver como estão as coisas, aqui por Queluz está a chuviscar


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 02:46)

Já quase não cai nada e consigo ver algumas estrelas no céu. A temperatura continua imóvel em 2,1ºC.

Também já cai neve em Madrid. Vou dormir.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 02:46)

Aqui tenho agora 4,8ºC mas já tive 4,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 03:00)

Por aki choveu e nem me apercebi...
Sigo com 6,6ºc


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 03:18)

Em Coimbra continuo com 7ºC...acho que não baixará muito mais  
A Chuva continua la fora...
Pode ser que a minha terra Natal tenha mais sorte!!

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 03:27)

Agora sobe bem  ja vou com 5,8ºc


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 03:32)

Começa a pingar por algum motivo tava a subir a temperatura  5,9ºC menos 5 ou 6 e tinha neve


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 04:09)

Bem por aki vou com a máxima do dia 7,5ºc e uma grande banda nebulosa a chegar... a chuva do santos será k tá a chegar ?


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 08:19)

Então houve neve aí para cima ou não??? 


Por aqui estão agora uns 3ºC, está tudo cinzento e uma chuvinha ligeira.


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 08:59)

Atenção aos termómetros a partir do meio-dia


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 09:07)

Por aqui 10,7ºC; a noite foi de chuva fraca sem vento e sem trovoadas; 1021hpa; 
sinceramente esperava que a chuva fosse um pouco mais intensa, talvez para o lado Sul da ilha ela tenha sido!


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 09:09)

Durante a noite, choveu com 2ºC. Quando entrou o ar mais frio, o vento virou para norte e o céu ficou limpo. Hoje e nos próximos dias, o céu deve continuar limpo.

A mínima desta manhã ainda chegoua a 0,4ºC. Neste momento 1,6ºC.

Esta noite nevou a partir dos 900m.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 09:25)

Por aqui céu limpo esteve a chover durante a noite e agora tambem.

A minha minima da noite foi de 4.8ºC á 0h e agora tou com 9ºC e 55% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 09:58)

bom dia a todos, aqui chove timidamente, sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## filipept (25 Jan 2007 às 10:01)

A minha minima foi de 3.8ºC ás 8:36 da manha. Agora vou com 5.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

A minha minima foi de 4,8ºC às 00:55. Depois foi sempre a subir durente a noite.

Agora sigo com 10,8ºC 80% 1012hpa (pela 1ª vez este ano sobre o dominio das borrascas  ainda que timidamente)

Vamos ver a partir da tarde como desce a temperatura...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

VRSA

Pelo que vi, e disseram, a neve mais uma vez fez greve!!
Um ou outro lugar cairam uns farrapos, mas nada de mais!! 

Aqui to com 7Cº e começou a chover a 1:30 sensivelmente!!

As pingas estao frias e o tempo arrefeceu, poix ja tive com 7,4Cº!!

Precisava de estar pelo menos 700m para ter uns 0Cº!!!  

Em Bragança nevou???


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

ontem a minima desceu aos -0.3ºC mas esta noite ficou-se pelos 3.4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:43)

Alguem registou neve????


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 10:45)

Cerca das 03 horas, através da iluminação pública, viam-se alguns micro flocos de neve no meio de uma micro chuva  com uma temperatura de 2.5 graus e por aí ficámos, nem deu para molhar o asfalto, quanto mais para registar como dia de neve. Na Serra é visível acumulação (pouca) de neve acima dos 1.100 msnm, mas não em toda a extensão, porque vejo zonas mais altas sem qualquer vestígio branco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 10:52)

VRSA

Cota 0

Temp_actual: 6.8Cº

Continua a descer...

Aguaceiros fracos 

Vento Fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

​Afinal a vaga de frio e com neve parece que não vai chegar a Portugal. Pelo menos igual ao que se tem visto por essa Europa fora. Será que é mesmo assim?
Aqui em São Miguel hoje o dia acordou com sol, depois do dia de chuva de ontem. Aqui às 9h a temperatura era de 13 graus em Ponta Delgada. Nos sitios altos estava bem mais fresquinho.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

VRSA

Temp_actual: 6.0Cº

Parece que vai continuar a descer!!!   

Bem vindo Miguel  

Nada que se pareça Miguel!!

Vento a rondar os 15km por H!!!

Wind Chill: 5Cº


----------



## Silvia (25 Jan 2007 às 11:36)

Bom dia, aqui em Portimão tem chovido toda a manhã e por vezes forte. E está frio


----------



## filipept (25 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

Por aqui vou com 7.6ºC 1013hpa e 70%rh . O vento sopra forte de Norte o que faz com que a sensaão de frio aumente e muito


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Aqui estou com 7,0ºC e 95% HR. Pressão baixa, 1009 hPa. Tem estado a chover e por volta das dez horas caiu um aguaceiro bastante considerável  . O vento é também forte.


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2007 às 11:44)

Aqui vou com 3,1ºC deposi de uma mínima de -0,3ºC. O vento sopra forte de N e a humidade anda muito baixa, em 39%. Por volta das 04h ainda esteve uns 10 ou 15 minutos a nevar graças a uma nuvem solitária, de resto miséria total. As alertas de neve do IM dão vontade de rir, até parece que estão sob pressão de alguns membros daqui...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 11:47)

Fil disse:


> As alertas de neve do IM dão vontade de rir, até parece que estão sob pressão de alguns membros daqui...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 12:01)

VRSA

Temp_actual: 5.9Cº  

Neste momento nao chove, vento a intensificar-se e falhas de electricidade, e um pequeno relampago detectado pelo meu olho!!  

Estao haver formaçoes de celulas..com potencial!!!


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2007 às 12:11)

Onde é k estão as fotos??? Quero ver qualquer coisa, essa neve nas montanhas!


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

,por aqui nao se passou nada de especial, nevou pelas 00h dps nevou pelas 5h mas acordei sem acumulação e com um sol radioso  enfim ta visto que a neve é toda espanhola


----------



## RTC (25 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

Olá a todos. 

Alguém sabe se nevou hoje na Serra de Montejunto?


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 13:11)

RTC disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Alguém sabe se nevou hoje na Serra de Montejunto?


Não em Montejunto não nevou esta noite


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Boas aqui a mínima foi de 4,5ºC ao inicio da madrugada depois foi sempre a subir de madrugada principalmente ao inicio da manha foi quando choveu agora tenho já céu limpo e uma temperatura mais alta que ontem 11,0ºC mas devido ao vento  notasse mais frio que nos outros dias a pressão baixou agora 1009hpa


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

hoje coloquei as fotos da queda de neve ontem em Paris no seguinte topic:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=26232#post26232


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

Boas pessoal por aki tive a´mínima de 5,5ºc logo pouco depois da meia noite, entretanto as nuvens estragaram tudo, agora sigo com uns torridos 14,3ºc e a pressão é de 1012hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 13:40)

OI alguem me sabe dizer se caíu alguma neve, perto de Braga? Tipo Sameiro ou Falperra? Mesmo que seja daquela que cai e derrete. Isto nas ultimas 24 horas.

Aqui nos Açores, neve só mesmo no Pico. . Em São Miguel, nada disso, a unica esperança para isso acontecer por aqui só mesmo no Pico da Vara (1103 m). A Temperatura aqui é de 15 graus em Ponta Delgada e 13 no Nordeste. Nas partes altas bem mais frio.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

Fil disse:


> Aqui vou com 3,1ºC deposi de uma mínima de -0,3ºC. O vento sopra forte de N e a humidade anda muito baixa, em 39%. Por volta das 04h ainda esteve uns 10 ou 15 minutos a nevar graças a uma nuvem solitária, de resto miséria total. As alertas de neve do IM dão vontade de rir, até parece que estão sob pressão de alguns membros daqui...



Vá lá, ainda nevou um pouco esta madrugada. Eu não vi  
Esta manhã havia bastante gelo. A água da chuva gelou mas no solo  

Neste momento tenho 4,5ºC com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

Na hora de almoço deu para recolher algumas informações sobre a neve da passada noite, pelo menos fiquei a saber, que na zona onde moro os carros ainda se vestiram de branco pelas 07 horas. Agora, estão 6 graus na parte baixa da Covilhã com alguma nebulosidade e parece que há precipitação para os lados do Sabugal, será neve?


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 14:32)

Serrano disse:


> Na hora de almoço deu para recolher algumas informações sobre a neve da passada noite, pelo menos fiquei a saber, que na zona onde moro os carros ainda se vestiram de branco pelas 07 horas. Agora, estão 6 graus na parte baixa da Covilhã com alguma nebulosidade e parece que há precipitação para os lados do Sabugal, será neve?



serrano tb tou agora a ver isso mesmo


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

spiritmind disse:


> serrano tb tou agora a ver isso mesmo



Amigo Spiritmind, parabéns pela neve que cai outra vez na Covilhã


----------



## filipept (25 Jan 2007 às 14:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> OI alguem me sabe dizer se caíu alguma neve, perto de Braga? Tipo Sameiro ou Falperra? Mesmo que seja daquela que cai e derrete. Isto nas ultimas 24 horas.
> 
> Aqui nos Açores, neve só mesmo no Pico. . Em São Miguel, nada disso, a unica esperança para isso acontecer por aqui só mesmo no Pico da Vara (1103 m). A Temperatura aqui é de 15 graus em Ponta Delgada e 13 no Nordeste. Nas partes altas bem mais frio.



Na zona de Braga só no gerês acima dos 800/900m na zona da serra amarela e também para os lados da Peneda onde deve ter uma acomulação maior.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 15:09)

Por aqui tenho 8,7ºC e céu pouco nublado com 1009 hPa.
A mínima desta noite foi de 1ºC, com chuva a partir das 5 da madrugada, possivelmente terá caído alguma água neve, pois a temp. era suficientemente baixa para isso .


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 15:12)

boas, por aqui 11,3ºC; chuva fraca; 1020hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

por aki 9 graus mas acredito k a sensaçao termica andara pelos 5 o vente é gelido !!


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

spiritmind disse:


> serrano tb tou agora a ver isso mesmo



Boa foto, mas hoje já é dia 26  ando perdido no espaço-tempo


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui tenho 8,7ºC e céu pouco nublado com 1009 hPa.
> A mínima desta noite foi de 1ºC, com chuva a partir das 5 da madrugada, possivelmente terá caído alguma água neve, pois a temp. era suficientemente baixa para isso .



Já vi várias vezes a chover a 0,5º e 1ºC, o ar frio em altitude para acompanhar a descida da precipitação veio por trás só que é seco por estarmos a W da depressão, i.e. da saída do ar do nucleo depressionário.
Tuve minima de 3,8ºC ás 8:30 da manhã, agora 8,1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 15:17)

Estão a cair uns flocos de neve... poucos!!! Mas da pelo menos para alegrar a vista.A quantidade e temperatura não permitem que se aguentem muito tempo. Vou tentar fotografar a nuvem que cá esta a deixar esta pequena alegria e logo posto.


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

Boas Tardes
Por aqui a minima foi de -1ºC e a temperatura hoje já chegou aos 4,5ºC , agora tenho 3,8ºC , de salientar o sobe e desce da pressão cheguei a ter 1006hpa depois subiu para 1009hpa em curto espaço de tempo. Agora 1010hpa.
Há pouco cairam uns residuos de flocos de neve "secos" , o céu agora está com poucas nuvens.


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Estão a cair uns flocos de neve... poucos!!! Mas da pelo menos para alegrar a vista.A quantidade e temperatura não permitem que se aguentem muito tempo. Vou tentar fotografar a nuvem que cá esta a deixar esta pequena alegria e logo posto.



Parabens, essa depressão de caceres é uma maravilha


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Estão a cair uns flocos de neve... poucos!!! Mas da pelo menos para alegrar a vista.A quantidade e temperatura não permitem que se aguentem muito tempo. Vou tentar fotografar a nuvem que cá esta a deixar esta pequena alegria e logo posto.



Parabens amigo!! 
É bom saber que neva no nosso alentejo!! 
Que temperatura tens??


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Estão a cair uns flocos de neve... poucos!!! Mas da pelo menos para alegrar a vista.A quantidade e temperatura não permitem que se aguentem muito tempo. Vou tentar fotografar a nuvem que cá esta a deixar esta pequena alegria e logo posto.



  

Queremos ver as fotos


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Fico contente pelos amigos que já têm hipotese de ver neve, nem que de uns flocos se trate, situação a seguir penso


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:30)

Ouvi na rádio comercial que tá a nevar em BORBA!!! 
Que dizes disto kim carvalho!!??


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:34)

A que altitude estão em portalegre e borba???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 15:35)

Parabens aos colegas do Alentejo, por terem neve, mesmo que seja pouca. Aqui em São Miguel o Sol brilha, ja tivemos ontem e antes de ontem a nossa quantidade de chuvinha e vento  

Agora estão 16 graus em Ponta Delgada e 13 no Nordeste.

Se alguem me ajudar posso mais ou menos dizer as temperaturas nas terras mais altas da ilha. Sei que a temperatura desce um tanto por cada 100 metros de altitude, não sei se é 0,5 graus, alguem pode confirmar? e a partir dos 600 metros é 0,4 graus. Alguem pode confirmar?

Afinal que temperatura está em Braga. Tive a ver na net, no site do Instituto de Meteorologia nao diz nada, nos outros nao confio assim muito, vi um que dava 19 graus?!!!


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 15:36)

dj_alex disse:


> A que altitude estão em portalegre e borba???



200 ou 300 prai


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

LUPER disse:


> 200 ou 300 prai



Sempre exagerado    



> Portalegre encontra-se entre 400 e 600 metros de altitude



fonte : http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portalegre_(Portugal)

Borba nao sei...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 15:41)

dj_alex disse:


> Sempre exagerado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O nosso miradouro (Portalegre) fica a 582 m....Borba tem a Serra da Ossa por perto.


----------



## filipept (25 Jan 2007 às 15:41)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Afinal que temperatura está em Braga. Tive a ver na net, no site do Instituto de Meteorologia nao diz nada, nos outros nao confio assim muito, vi um que dava 19 graus?!!!



Por aqui vai com 12ºc em Bico - Amares (Braga)


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 15:41)

Tem 400 metros e fica a 25 km daqui  
Vou tentar confirmar esa info 

Mas é uma grande diferença, por aqui tenho 7,9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

E temos a NE a Serra S. Mamede com 1025m....o que para o dia de hoje não é muito bom.Bloqueia todas as entradas vindas de Espanha.


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 15:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tem 400 metros e fica a 25 km daqui
> Vou tentar confirmar esa info
> 
> Mas é uma grande diferença, por aqui tenho 7,9ºC



Calma kim que isto vai dar pra todos


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

LUPER disse:


> 200 ou 300 prai



O Interior do Alentejo é que tinha mais hipótese de cair umas gotas em forma de neve, pq o frio é mais intenso e existe mais humidade, sim senhora o Kim deve de estar já em reportagem 
Infelizmente a precipitação é pouca 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBJ

para 3ªfeira é que lea vai cair


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

ALERTA ALERTA ALERTA NEVEEEE!!!!  

Ja actualizo a info!!


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

Realmente é uma grande diferença kim!
Mas eu daqui avisto uma grande escuridão para os lados de arraiolos!! 
Espero que apanhe a A6 e venha mais rápido para montemor!!


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

Ultima actualização!!!
Cai neve em MORA!!!!!!!


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

Parabéns aos n/amigos do Alentejo, zona de boa gente


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

Cai neve novamente no alentejo!!!!!


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

Acabei de receber a informação de que está a nevar na minha zona, parece que não é nada de especial, mas fica o registo...disseram-me que na Guarda também vai caindo qualquer coisa.


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

Mora fica a 40 kms daqui!!! 
Ele vem a caminha pessoal!!!!


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

Kim prepara a máquina


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

Creio que também cai neve na Azaruja  (Fica entre Évora e Estremoz)



Vai chegar ao REDONDO


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

Já neva na cidade da Covilhã, sol de um lado, neve do outro, que engraçado!!!


----------



## chechu (25 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

Aqui a temperatura maxima ficou em baixo de 0°.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:52)

aproveitem bem a nuvem...


----------



## MNeves (25 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

Parabéns aos "norte-alentejanos"!!!
pois por aqui no baixo alentejo litoral nada de nada.só céu um pouquinho nublado e algum vento


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

Com que então não nevava a cotas baixas? Algum comentario rozzo?


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 15:54)

Queremos fotos pf logo que possível, neve no Alentejo não acontece todos os dias, e já são dois anos seguidos


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Santos disse:


> Queremos fotos pf logo que possível, neve no Alentejo não acontece todos os dias, e já são dois anos seguidos



Por acaso neve no Alentejo nao é assim tao anormal...pelo menos nas serras mais altas!  

Calma Luper..deixa ter a informações todas para se depois ter a conclusão...


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Fotos dedicadas ao meu amigo Grandnevada e rozzo


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

Continua a nevar na Covilhã, mas nota-se que é apenas uma nuvem passageira, já não é mau...


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

É assim...amanhã??????  26-1.2007


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

Por aqui na Madeira, na Calheta caiu, segundo o IM, às 14h mais de 50mm


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

spiritmind disse:


> Fotos dedicadas ao meu amigo Grandnevada



tens que mudar a data da maquina spiritmind

coisinhas pequenas que mal se vêm...


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso neve no Alentejo nao é assim tao anormal...pelo menos nas serras mais altas!
> 
> Calma Luper..deixa ter a informações todas para se depois ter a conclusão...



Como...frio sim é normal neve não é normal, aprendi isto na minha quarta classe já lá vão muitos anos ...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:02)

Santos disse:


> Como...frio sim é normal neve não é normal, aprendi isto na minha quarta classe já lá vão muitos anos ...



Olha que não Santos...Os períodos de retorno de neve no alentejo são mais baixos do que no litoral por exemplo...


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

dj_alex disse:


> aproveitem bem a nuvem...



Inda que nuvem! Dedico-te esta neve que está a cair, a ti e ao teu colega bolseiro rozzo! Ainda que seja nuvem. A tua aperente felicidade é por...  

Mais uma info quando começou a chover por Elvas (cerca das 5 da madrugada), eu infelizmente dormia, começou por cair água neve, depois intensificou-se e caiu neve (mas muito molhada) e depois de este efémero episódio, chuvinha bem fria, isto tudo desde os 0ºC até aos 5,6C (temperatura que eu registava por aqui por volta das 8 da manhã).

Quanto à neve, tenham calma, especialmente os péssimistas, que mais parecem fazer um grupo que designaria "os do contra" , neva em Borba, é realmente como diz o Alex, uma nuvem, uma vez que o céu tem abertas e avistam o Sol no horizonte, não coalha, mas cia com intensidade, a temp. não me sabem dizer (nem toda a gente tem termómetros como nós hehe), no entanto está vento e bem frio segundo dizem.


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

LUPER disse:


> Com que então não nevava a cotas baixas? Algum comentario rozzo?



comentarios?   humm.. sorte a do pessoal dessa zona!  
qto as cotas baixas, eu disse para tirarem ilusoes de nevar para os lados do litoral! como o ano passado! isso afirmei e afirmo, e dou pulos de alegria se estiver errado    
sempre achei que como disse "por milagre" caso "pingasse" qq coisa dp ja de passar a frente, poderia ser de neve em cotas nao mt altas no interior.. 
alias todas as previsoes ja de ha dias, davam a partir da manha de hj, e ate sabado, ar mt frio, o suf frio para isso!! ja tinha visto previsoes de neve ate a Sevilha! por isso  
mas sim, nao esperava quase nada que realmente "sobrasse" precipitacao ja por estas horas sobre o alentejo!! mas melhor ainda!  
e se por milagre sobrar ou cair alguma coisa amanha ainda por essa zona (que pelas ultimas saidas nao é de todo impossivel..), frio estara de certeza.. por isso quem sabe..


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Inda que nuvem! Dedico-te esta neve que está a cair, a ti e ao teu colega bolseiro rozzo! Ainda que seja nuvem. A tua aperente felicidade é por...



Por estar a nevar...olha que raio porque é que havia de ser????


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

dj_alex disse:


> tens que mudar a data da maquina spiritmind
> 
> coisinhas pequenas que mal se vêm...



se reparares enganei-me a por a foto já editei  o post e abre bem os olhos ou isso  e tudo dor de cotovelo por nao teres neve  já com a cena da webcam foi a mesma coisa. enfim tristezas


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

Pronto, lá se foi embora a nossa amiga nuvem e a respectiva neve, foi só para vermos nevar durante o dia


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui na Madeira, na Calheta caiu, segundo o IM, às 14h mais de 50mm



Realmente isso foi um dilúvio, aposto que há estragos  



dj_alex disse:


> Por estar a nevar...olha que raio porque é que havia de ser????



Pois... foi isso que achei, mas como gosto de entender bem as coisas perguntei, perguntar não ofende né!


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

Há dias de sorte...
Aproveitem bem  por aqui nem vê-la...
Mas vejo uma nuvem ao longe que parece daquelas verticais tipo trovoada, mas parece que esta a passar ao lado no sentido NoroesteSueste


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente isso foi um dilúvio, aposto que há estragos
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... foi isso que achei, mas como gosto de entender bem as coisas perguntei, perguntar não ofende né!



claro que nao KIM


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

e sim, nao tenho problemas em dizer que esta a nevar em sitios onde nem esperaria!  e como disse, nao por nao esperar fazer frio. mas por nao esperar precipitar!
em relaçao ao que o alex disse, realmente é verdade, é mt mais frequente nevar em portalegre, que qq outra cidade litoral. acho eu?  
pelo menos varias x desde que nasci me lembro de ver nas noticias que la tinha nevado, ainda que pouco ou so na zona alta, mas nao é assim tao raro certo?


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

spiritmind disse:


> Fotos dedicadas ao meu amigo Grandnevada e rozzo



peço desculpa pela data da mquina esta um dia adiantada


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

rozzo disse:


> e sim, nao tenho problemas em dizer que esta a nevar em sitios onde nem esperaria!  e como disse, nao por nao esperar fazer frio. mas por nao esperar precipitar!
> em relaçao ao que o alex disse, realmente é verdade, é mt mais frequente nevar em portalegre, que qq outra cidade litoral. acho eu?
> pelo menos varias x desde que nasci me lembro de ver nas noticias que la tinha nevado, ainda que pouco ou so na zona alta, mas nao é assim tao raro certo?



Mas de manhã andavas ainda todo inchado  , claro que agora é complicado né?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Inda que nuvem! Dedico-te esta neve que está a cair, a ti e ao teu colega bolseiro rozzo! Ainda que seja nuvem. A tua aperente felicidade é por...
> 
> Mais uma info quando começou a chover por Elvas (cerca das 5 da madrugada), eu infelizmente dormia, começou por cair água neve, depois intensificou-se e caiu neve (mas muito molhada) e depois de este efémero episódio, chuvinha bem fria, isto tudo desde os 0ºC até aos 5,6C (temperatura que eu registava por aqui por volta das 8 da manhã).
> 
> Quanto à neve, tenham calma, especialmente os péssimistas, que mais parecem fazer um grupo que designaria "os do contra" , neva em Borba, é realmente como diz o Alex, uma nuvem, uma vez que o céu tem abertas e avistam o Sol no horizonte, não coalha, mas cia com intensidade, a temp. não me sabem dizer (nem toda a gente tem termómetros como nós hehe), no entanto está vento e bem frio segundo dizem.




Estou no emprego...a minha estação do Lidl esté em casa.Não posso dar informações de temperatura.Mas as 14h estavam 6º.Agora o céu limpou...mas ainda tenho esperança que essa depressão (aqui mesmo ao lado) traga umas nuvenzitas das boas...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

spiritmind disse:


> se reparares enganei-me a por a foto já editei  o post e abre bem os olhos ou isso  e tudo dor de cotovelo por nao teres neve  já com a cena da webcam foi a mesma coisa. enfim tristezas



Primeiro, não tenho o hábito de voltar a ler posts que já li...Se editaste o post tinhas dito...

quanto ao resto que escreveste, tens PM....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

LUPER disse:


> Mas de manhã andavas ainda todo inchado  , claro que agora é complicado né?



É verdade mas ... desde o ano passado que já não acumulava á 10 anos. O que entendem por ser raro?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

MeteoPtg disse:


> É verdade mas ... desde o ano passado que já não acumulava á 10 anos. O que entendem por ser raro?



Esta é para o rozzo.


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Esta é para o rozzo.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

LUPER disse:


>



Que foi isso Luper?? Nao entendi...


----------



## Snow (25 Jan 2007 às 16:27)

Não vai nevar a cotas baixas!!

Diziam alguns membros deste forum!!

Portalegre, Mora, nao são cotas baixas pois não?

Nunca digam nunca, mais uma lição para muita gente


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 16:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Que foi isso Luper?? Nao entendi...


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 16:32)

LUPER disse:


>



por acaso tambem nao percebi  
mas qual inchado de manha? mas qual chateado agora?  
eu so disse: por nada acreditava e acredito que neve em sitios rarissimos como o ano passado, nem em grandes quantidades em sitios nao tao raros. e critiquei o entusiasmo desmedido com que pessoal parecia esperar que 29Jan 2006 se repetisse! isso foi o que disse! 
de resto nem me pus armado em sabichao a fazer grandes prognosticos, se bem me lembro disse que acreditava que nevasse a cotas medias-baixas durante a noite com a chuva, e que sinceramente , apesar de tar mt frio ja depois, que nao nevasse, pq nao parecia que fosse haver precipitaçao ja no frio. afinal, parece que ha alguma precipitaçao! pronto..  elucidados os meus pontos de vista?  
ou ainda nem por isso?


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

Amigos , acabem com a peixeirada e vamos falar do que interessa.

Está aqui alguem de Setubal? O que é que se passa por aí? Está uma nuvem a largar uma coisa muito branquinha. Pelo menos é o que parece ao longe.


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

Neva em montemor!! 
A temperatura ñ baixou dos 3 graus!! 
Mas antas tavam 10 graus!!!


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

Como podem ver mesmo a esta hora e junto ao litoral os aguaceiros ainda são bem reais!! e reparem na massa compacta de nuvens visíveis mais para o interior


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:37)

Para mim raro é nevar de 50 em 50 anos...Para mim raro é nevar em Lisboa...
E não de 10 em 10...

O para o resto da malta o que é raro??



> do Lat. raru
> adj.,
> pouco frequente;
> 
> ...



fonte : http://www.priberam.pt


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Amigos , acabem com a peixeirada e vamos falar do que interessa.



Isto sim Luper...merece


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

miguel disse:


> Como podem ver mesmo a esta hora e junto ao litoral os aguaceiros ainda são bem reais!! e reparem na massa compacta de nuvens visíveis mais para o interior



   

boa foto Miguel!! 

Chove por setubal??


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

Sortudos, o frio tava lá, falta apenas a precipitação se calhar não vai ficar por aqui para o interior do alentejo


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

miguel disse:


> Como podem ver mesmo a esta hora e junto ao litoral os aguaceiros ainda são bem reais!! e reparem na massa compacta de nuvens visíveis mais para o interior



foto gira  
bem assim a olho é dificil.. mas sera neve a sair da nuvem nao? ainda que concerteza nao aguente ate ao solo. quem se mete numa avioneta e passa la em cima?


----------



## LUPER (25 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Isto sim Luper...merece



Aqui ninguem fez peixeirada


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

Pois..Montemor já é a meio caminho do litoral. Venha ela


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

miguel, não tenhas a mínima dúvida que essa nuvem está  a largar neve, agora ao chegar ao solo é chuva..


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Boa foto Miguel, penso que seja granizo ou sleet que pode ocorrer até 10º, basta em altitude ter -3/-4


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

já vi neve novamente na minha terrinha!!! 
Por este inverno já tou feliz!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

Miguel, vai lá por-te debaixo da nuvem....


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

rozzo disse:


> foto gira
> bem assim a olho é dificil.. mas sera neve a sair da nuvem nao? ainda que concerteza nao aguente ate ao solo. quem se mete numa avioneta e passa la em cima?




Realmente tinha uma cor muito branca e compacto não muito caracteristico num aguaceiro vulgar!! aqui tenho neste momento 10,1ºC é natural que ao sair da nuvem não fosse agua digo eu!n sei  aquele aguaceiro passou um pouco ao lado da cidade!


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

miguel, a base dessa nuvem é mais alta que a Serra da Arrábida?


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

João disse:


> já vi neve novamente na minha terrinha!!!
> Por este inverno já tou feliz!!!!



Uma amiga minha ja me mandou uma sms a dizer ke tinha nevado ai!! ela diz que ta a fazer trovoada???


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

Minho disse:


> miguel, a base dessa nuvem é mais alta que a Serra da Arrábida?



Éu acho que não era mais alta!!


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

miguel disse:


> Uma amiga minha ja me mandou uma sms a dizer ke tinha nevado ai!! ela diz que ta a fazer trovoada???



Miguel essa amiga tá onde ??


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Miguel, va para aí mais nuvens iguais. Mais 20 min tão aí. Vê lá se alguma destas te acerta


----------



## RMira (25 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Amigos, estou na Castanheira do Ribatejo mas posso-vos adiantar que ao olhar para Sul está uma nuvem ENORME a seguir em direcção ao litoral  

Certamente deverá atingir a zona de Setúbal...vou sair agora para a minha terrinha  

Grande foto miguel da nossa cidade!


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Sanxito disse:


> Miguel essa amiga tá onde ??



Tá numa aldeia muito perto de Montemor-o-Novo mas diz que foi um aguaceiro muito fraco mas o que importa é que nevou lá tbm!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Estão a chegar umas nuvens muito ameaçadoras...hehehe.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:59)

Fazendo um apanhado...Nevou na região da serra da estrela e no alto alentejo, certo??

Alguém tem informações de mais algum lado??


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:00)

Chequei pessoal, pareçe que estao a aparecer mais nuvens para o fim da tarde, boa foto miguel, vi essa nuvem, veio do interior, i pareçe estar a vir mais, como se pode ver nessa foto que tu meteste, neste momento o vento esta moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h...sencaçao de frio enorme


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Atençao vento cada vez mais forte


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

E que temperatura está aí por setubal? Baixou drasticamente?


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

a temperatura vai baixando agora 9,8ºC com o vento da ideia que estão menos de 5º vejo nuvens brutais no interior duas em forma de bigorna diz-vos alguma coisa?


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

HotSpot disse:


> E que temperatura está aí por setubal? Baixou drasticamente?



Nao tenho estado a acompnhala pois cheguei agora a casa, mas o que eu posso dizer é que apartir das 16 h começou a ficar muito frio, i lg a seguir o vento moderado com rajadas fortes, tenho 8,8ºC mesmo agr tinha 9,5


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

miguel disse:


> a temperatura vai baixando agora 9,8ºC com o vento da ideia que estão menos de 5º vejo nuvens brutais no interior duas em forma de bigorna diz-vos alguma coisa?



So miguel 9,8ºC?


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:09)

A baixar 8,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

Por aki tenho 11,1ºc mas á 1 hora tinha 15ºc...
A pressão subiu tenho 1012hPa


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 17:13)

aqui grande sol 11ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

por aki sol 8.4 graus! amigos do alentejo ker ver essas fotos! 

pa domingo ha mais!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 17:16)

Já neva outra vez por cá.Com mais intensidade do que ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

Essa Cb vai afectar mais Évora, Elvas e o sotavento Algarvio  do que Setúbal que vai vê-la ao longe, assim me parece 

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso7_2007-01-25 16:30:00.jpg

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

quero ver fotos, ao menos isso, ja k por aqui não se passa nada


----------



## duncan (25 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

eu vivo no lau perto do poceirao(Palmela)a 15km de setubal aqui tambem senti uma descida acentuada da temperatura,e vejo uma grande camade de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertilal a este mas nao me parece que elas venham para oeste(Palmela e setubal)espero estar enganado


----------



## Fernando_ (25 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

Boas!
Em Madrid, céu com poucas nuvens. De madrugada caieron unos flocos  







Mínima em Barajas *1,3º*, agora, *2,7º*, *53%* de humidade, *48 km/h* de velocidade máxima do vento en a última hora

Neve em toda Espanha, exceto aquí , primero, norte, e agora sur e Andalucía

Em Córdoba, a 90 m. de altitude






Em Ciudad Real






Em Linares (Jaén)






(Fotos: www.elmundo.es)

Úbeda (Jaén)

http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?10,920286

PD. Parabéns al Alentejo !


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 17:28)

Serigandor queres dizes com isso que vem mais percepitação para cá?? 
Ou foi esta que por cá passou??


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

São estas as nuvens que vejo para o interior!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Nesta imagem pareçe vir para setubal, mas ate la como o seringador diz pode ir par o sotavento 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 17:31)

O kim carvalho deve andar atrás dessas nuvens com neve


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

Miguel que te pareçe? tu da tua casa ves melhor a direçao dela, que dizes, ve agr enkuanto e dia


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 17:34)

vaga disse:


> Miguel que te pareçe? tu da tua casa ves melhor a direçao dela, que dizes, ve agr enkuanto e dia



Sem duvida nenhuma que vão para sul!!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

miguel disse:


> Sem duvida nelhuma que vão para sul!!



humm ok. Tenho 8,0ºC sempre a dexer  i tuh?


----------



## João (25 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

Como vai isso por portalegre???


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

vaga disse:


> humm ok. Tenho 8,0ºC sempre a dexer  i tuh?



Tenho 9,0ºC hoje já se nota a diferença da serra


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

miguel disse:


> Tenho 9,0ºC hoje já se nota a diferença da serra



Pois é, esta a dar muito vento, aqui do meu quarto consigu ouvir as rajadas de vento la fora, i quando isso acontece, temos um vento ja consideravel, dps com este frio   I a tal nuvem?


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

vaga disse:


> Pois é, esta a dar muito vento, aqui do meu quarto consigu ouvir as rajadas de vento la fora, i quando isso acontece, temos um vento ja consideravel, dps com este frio   I a tal nuvem?



O tal cb está com muito bom aspecto já com uma base de vários quilómetros e bastante homogéneo  queria estar por baixo 8,6ºC


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

miguel disse:


> O tal cb está com muito bom aspecto já com uma base de vários quilómetros e bastante homogéneo  queria estar por baixo



Fui ao quintal por tras da minha casa i via agora. Realmente e linda..Mas n me parece que venha para ca


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

João disse:


> Serigandor queres dizes com isso que vem mais percepitação para cá??
> Ou foi esta que por cá passou??



Acho que agora vai indo para SE 
é av ez do interior fronteiriço alentejano ver alguma coisa, mesmo amanhã de manhã, a ver vamos


----------



## duncan (25 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

miguel disse:


> O tal cb está com muito bom aspecto já com uma base de vários quilómetros e bastante homogéneo  queria estar por baixo



será que hoje iremos te alguma supresa para a nossa zona


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

Neva em Proença-a-Nova desde à meia hora...     
A minha irmã envou-me agora uma foto!! 
Daqui a pouco coloco-a aki!!


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 17:56)

Aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro de neve, mas só cobriu os carros já parou mas o céu ja está cheio de nuvens... segue-se com 1ºC


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

Em Sobreira Formosa, Proença a Nova...por volta das 17.35h   
A minha irmã enviou-me esta foto e disse-me que o carro marcava -0.5ºC!!


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 18:09)

O Meu Quintal...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

VRSA

Tive uma max de 11.7Cº

A temp voltou a reagir apos os aguaceiros!! tive aguaceiros moderados e um relampago que nao sei porque nao foi detectado no DEA!!!

IM estas a falhar!!

   

Neve so em Sevilha!!!


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 18:15)

miguel disse:


> São estas as nuvens que vejo para o interior!



Também as vi por Lisboa...No meio de uma dezena de predios...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 18:20)

lol incrivel neva em todo o lado menos aki!Melgaço penacova penamacor portel covilha portalegre.... omfg


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 18:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol incrivel neva em todo o lado menos aki!Melgaço penacova penamacor portel covilha portalegre.... omfg



Proença-a-Nova...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 18:24)

jPdF disse:


> Proença-a-Nova...



loooool   exacto proença-a-nova....


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 18:30)

Mais ninguêm tem fotos dos momentos de queda de neve??
Vamos la a Partilhar...


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jan 2007 às 18:32)

Então essas fotos da neve aqui pró pessoal ver?


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 18:35)

no barreiro tb nao neva, não estejam assim, eu tou convosco nesta luta


----------



## RTC (25 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

Vai estar uma noite "agreste": 

Temperatura agora em Alcobaça: 7º


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

Eu nem acreditava! Quando os alunos me disseram que estava a nevar, pensei que estavam na brincadeira... mas depois lá olhei para a rua e não é que estavam a cair um flocos?   Ouviram-se também alguns trovões e o vento estava bastante forte! Foi louco!
Eram cerca das 16 horas. Agora estou com 5ºC!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 18:44)

Por aqui céu limpo 7,0ºC


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 18:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Eu nem acreditava! Quando os alunos me disseram que estava a nevar, pensei que estavam na brincadeira... mas depois lá olhei para a rua e não é que estavam a cair um flocos?   Ouviram-se também alguns trovões e o vento estava bastante forte! Foi louco!
> Eram cerca das 16 horas. Agora estou com 5ºC!



Os garotos ficaram todos felizes, nao?


----------



## Snow (25 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Aqui pessoal também nevou durante 5 minutos e com farrapos grandes, mas não acumulou. 

Eu como tava a trabalhar nao vi  , as pessoas é que me disseram.


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 18:46)

k animação neve e trovoada, isso e k é um dia em grande


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Os garotos ficaram todos felizes, nao?



Felizes demais! Foi difícil acabar a aula! A "sorte" é que a queda de neve durou pouco tempo, 3 ou 4 minutos!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 18:54)

Por aqui céu limpo toda a tarde.

A minha máxima de hoje foi de 11.5ºC 13:49 e agora estou com 7.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 18:55)

mocha disse:


> no barreiro tb nao neva, não estejam assim, eu tou convosco nesta luta






Aqui também nada


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 18:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo toda a tarde.
> 
> A minha máxima de hoje foi de 11.5ºC 13:49 e agora estou com 7.8ºC.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1012hpa.



Mário como está o sensor da humidade???


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 18:56)

eu estava a escrever k aqui estavam 8ºc e um vento gelido k da a sensaçao k ta menos de temp.antes de ir abaixo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Digam-m se souberem 

Onde esta nevar??? digam-me onde vem o nevao???


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 19:00)

eu não me acuso, aqui não se passa nada?
nevão???  onde????????


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

jPdF disse:


> O Meu Quintal...



Ainda acabou por nevar aí


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

Dan disse:


> Ainda acabou por nevar aí



E ainda nevou durante uma horita...tou a receber fotos pelo messenger de neve tiradas la...mais tarde já as coloco aqui...

Fotos de Sobreira Formosa às 17.45h!!!


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

jPdF disse:


> E ainda nevou durante uma horita...tou a receber fotos pelo messenger de neve tiradas la...mais tarde já as coloco aqui...
> 
> Fotos de Sobreira Formosa às 17.45h!!!



Lindas fotos jPdF


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jan 2007 às 19:47)

VEJAM BEM AS FOTOS....

FAZEM-ME FELIZ...

A MINHA PREVISAO CONCRETIZOU-SE

NEVE A COTAS BAIXAS


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 19:47)

Parabéns a todos os premiados com o elemento branco!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2007 às 20:01)

Voltando ao ritmo normal deste topico, apareça o pessoal do termometro.

Ando num sobe e desce faz uma hora entre os 8,7ºC e 9,0ºC

Maxima de 13,6ºC e agora vou com 8,7ºC 55% 1013hpa


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 20:08)

Em Coimbra sigo com céu limpo e com 7.5ºC de tempertatura...


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

Temp: +0,3ºC 
Press. 1013hpa
Humid: 40%


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

miguel disse:


> Como podem ver mesmo a esta hora e junto ao litoral os aguaceiros ainda são bem reais!! e reparem na massa compacta de nuvens visíveis mais para o interior



Só vi agora esta foto...a neve quase k chegava à superfície sem derreter, aí em Setúbal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2007 às 20:28)

por aki ceu limpo 4.6  graus e um vento gééélidddo!!!!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 20:44)

Boas pessoal  

Lá andei à caça dela mas sem grande sorte, as nuvens convectivas que se formaram duraram pouco e com o pôr do Sol esfumaram-se  

Só consegui fotos de noite e não se vê nada apanhei-a entre Estremoz e Monforte, na IP2, aqui fica, estava tão friazinha! a temp. estava nos 2,5ºC e não acomulou.






Mas a notícia mais frusrtrante foi-me dada pelo meu pai, e não é que NEVOU em Elvas novamente por volta das 15h    

E eu dentro de 4 paredes, aqui no fórum sem saber a beleza que ocorria lá fora!   

Enfim não há mais apenas isto! 

Por aqui a minha estção marca 4ºC e 1012 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

por aki sigo com 7,5ºc pessoal


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 20:47)

Estou com 7.8ºC e pressão 1013hpa e humidade 25%.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Aqui num dia que  teve mais longe de entrar para os livros de historia tive máxima de 12,0ªc  neste momento vou com 7,0ºC e 1011hpa


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 20:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Lá andei à caça dela mas sem grande sorte, as nuvens convectivas que se formaram duraram pouco e com o pôr do Sol esfumaram-se
> 
> ...



Obrigado Kimcarvalho, bela imagem.
Realamente é frustante a nevar tu a falrares de neve connosoco ela a cair ao teu lado e tu sem sabers ...


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 20:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Lá andei à caça dela mas sem grande sorte, as nuvens convectivas que se formaram duraram pouco e com o pôr do Sol esfumaram-se
> 
> ...



Grande azar. É por isso que eu tenho sempre a janela aberta aqui ao pé do computador


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 20:55)

Por aqui 5,3C, 1013 hpa e céu parcialmente nuiblado


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Algum vento, céu limpo e -0,3ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 21:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> humidade 25%.



  

ISso tá bom mário??


----------



## jose leça (25 Jan 2007 às 21:13)

wind chill de -12ºC nas Penhas Douradas, às 19h00 (IM)


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 21:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas a notícia mais frusrtrante foi-me dada pelo meu pai, e não é que NEVOU em Elvas novamente por volta das 15h
> 
> E eu dentro de 4 paredes, aqui no fórum sem saber a beleza que ocorria lá fora!



 Não dá para acreditar  

Por aqui 10,7ºC; alguns aguaceiros; 1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 21:15)

dj_alex disse:


> ISso tá bom mário??



Eu acho que sim que ontem chegou aos 75%.

Realmente o ambiente lá fora está muito seco mas acho que não tanto.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não dá para acreditar
> 
> Por aqui 10,7ºC; alguns aguaceiros; 1021hpa



Vê lá bem a depressão que literalmente tenho encima! Diz-me ele que acumulou nos carros junto dos para-brisas. Amanhã vou ao psiquiatra  

Rog sabes mais alguma coisa do duluvio que por ai caiu? Houve certamente stragos.. não?

Por aqui céu limpo e 3,2ºC. Conotínuamos à espera da neve  A ver se amanhã há mais, mesmo destas passageiras já era lindo.


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 21:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vê lá bem a depressão que literalmente tenho encima! Diz-me ele que *acumulou nos carros *junto dos para-brisas. Amanhã vou ao psiquiatra
> 
> Rog sabes mais alguma coisa do duluvio que por ai caiu? Houve certamente stragos.. não?
> 
> Por aqui céu limpo e 3,2ºC. Conotínuamos à espera da neve  A ver se amanhã há mais, mesmo destas passageiras já era lindo.



Isso é imperdoável, a rezares aqui por neve, e ela a cair lá fora!!! não te preocupes, para o ano, talvez, haja mais 

Qto ao possível dilúvio, não ouvi falar em nada, penso que poderá ter sido erro da estação, não encontro outra explicação, tenho de verificar as imagens de satélite do IM às 14h para verificar algo de anormal, no resto da ilha a percipitação foi fraca, pelo menos por aqui no Norte...


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Jan 2007 às 21:40)

Sigo com 4.3ºC e wind chill a por a temperatura nos 2ºC!


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2007 às 21:41)

Hoje os locais em altitude vão arrefecer bem, vamos lá ver onde vai chegar aos -10 ou -15, quem sabe?
Na galiza, Cabeza de Manzaneda a 1757m já estão -10,4ºC

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 22:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Lá andei à caça dela mas sem grande sorte, as nuvens convectivas que se formaram duraram pouco e com o pôr do Sol esfumaram-se
> 
> ...





Kim!!! Granda kim! Alta caçada as mafiosas a escapem-se de noite mas tu não deste hipotese. São mais de mil branquinhas  

Agora essa de estar a nevar e tu aqui no fórum foi a maior prova de dedicação ao fórum que podias ter dado


----------



## Nuno (25 Jan 2007 às 22:29)

Ceu limpo, 5,0ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 22:36)

Céu limpo, ar bastante seco, temp. actual 3.8ºC.
O vento não deixa descer as temperaturas.... espero que amanhã esteja menos vento para assistirmos a umas mínimas de bater o dente


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Por aqui estão agora -1,5ºC e sempre a descer 

Acho que vão ficar curtos os -2,0ºC previstos pelo IM para esta noite!

Tenho céu limpo e uma HR de 52%.

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## jose leça (25 Jan 2007 às 22:40)

Por aqui 5,1ºC e lá fora o wind chill penetra na "camada óssea"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

Açores, São Miguel. Aqui na vila da Lagoa a noite está calma, temperatura é de 13 graus, sensação de 9 graus.

Fonte - http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-index-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&loccode=EUR|PT|PO002|LAGOA

E por aí? O Frio vai aumentar? Já ouvi dizer que no sabado vai ser pior

Lá em cima na Montanha "Lagoa do Fogo" a 947m de altitude a temperatura pelos meus calculos deve andar pelos 9 graus (8,9º) , no Pico da Vara a 1103m cerca de 8º 

Atenção pessoal isto são apenas calculos


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 22:43)

ceu limpo, 5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 23:08)




----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo agora com 6,7ºc e algum vento... 
Parabens aos presenciaram a visita da nossa amiguinha branca , e k regresse rapido...


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


>



Bem apanhado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

[img=http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/6771/2501200618h9lc.jpg]


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Também caíram flocos em Portalegre


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 23:31)

Nesta imagem satélite dá para ver as áreas com acumulação de neve em Portugal.

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...007025/Europe_3_01.2007025.terra.721.250m.jpg


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Neste momento: Céu limpo e -0,9ºC.

Hoje: -1,2ºC / 4,7ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Dan disse:


> Também caíram flocos em Portalegre



Uns floquitos...ás 15.15 e 17.15... (+- 500 m). A ultima foto é das 18 h.

P.S. Só diminuindo a resolução da máquina fotografica é que posso postar imagens um bocadinho mais pequenas?   lool


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

Bem por aqui encerro com céu limpo.

A temperatura está a descer 6.8ºC e a humidade a subir 23%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1014hpa.

Está é um vento de Este muito seco.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2007 às 23:42)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Uns floquitos...ás 15.15 e 17.15... (+- 500 m). A ultima foto é das 18 h.
> 
> P.S. Só diminuindo a resolução da máquina fotografica é que posso postar imagens um bocadinho mais pequenas?   lool



Podes colocar as fotos mais pequenas se no imageshack escolheres a dimensão 320*240 ou 640*480.


----------



## MNeves (25 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Boa noite!.
Por aqui sigo com cerca de 3ºC  e alguns carros ja teem uma camadinha de gelo


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

Bem despeço-me com 3.6ºC.
Boa Noite


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

Por aqui segue-se com -1,5ºC(record 2007)
1015hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

Aqui vou neste momento com 5,3ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Parabéns aos Alentejanos!!   

Em minha casa estão neste momento -0,9ºC, 43% hr e 1021 hPa com céu completamente limpo e um ponto de orvalho de -11,9ºC. Ao vir para casa cheguei a medir -3,5ºC na avenida que passa em frente ao hotel São Lázaro (isto para os brigantinos de cá do fórum). Hoje -1,4ºC / 4,0ºC.


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 00:04)

Por aqui 4,0ºC a baixar. Céu limpo


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

Por aqui o vento abrandou bastante, o que se traduziu numa queda acentuada d temperatura,quase de 10 mins.Neste momento 2,1ºC e vento fraco.Windchill 0ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

Dan disse:


> Podes colocar as fotos mais pequenas se no imageshack escolheres a dimensão 320*240 ou 640*480.



Obrigado Dan. Quem não sabe é como quem não vê !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:20)

O ponto de orvalho está baixissimo....um exemplo:

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 00:27)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Uns floquitos...ás 15.15 e 17.15... (+- 500 m). A ultima foto é das 18 h.
> 
> P.S. *Só diminuindo a resolução da máquina fotografica é que posso postar imagens um bocadinho mais pequenas? *  lool




  

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=719



 Vou desistir


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

Kraliv disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=719
> 
> ...



Então pq? Um bom alentejano nunca desiste....


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 00:38)

Continua aqui um "calor esquisito"  de *-2ºC*(record 2007)
Vou continuar acompanhar estes sucessivos records....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Por aqui... 2.4º A oficial (IM) lá em cima as 23h: 0.6º


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Kraliv disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=719
> 
> ...



Kraliv não desistas;

- Passa a foto para o ambiente de trabalho do teu computador
- Abre o imageshack http://imageshack.us/
- Procura a foto no teu ambiente de tabalho (caso aí a tenhas guardado)      com upload seleccionado no imageshack
- Selecciona Recize image? 800x600 (15-inch monitor)
- Faz host it
- Copia o 1º link gerado que te aparece por baixo e cola-o no teu post

Caso tenhas dúvidas diz


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:42)

bate-se o record de -11 nas P.douradas? Apostas?


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

MeteoPtg disse:


> bate-se o record de -11 nas P.douradas? Apostas?



Pena não haver lá nenhuma estação automática para acompanhar-mos em tempo real.... mas ainda tem de pedalar muito deve chegar aos -8ºc


----------



## Angelstorm (26 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

Santos disse:


> Kraliv não desistas;
> 
> - Passa a foto para o ambiente de trabalho do teu computador
> - Abre o imageshack http://imageshack.us/
> ...




   
Não é o Klaliv, é o MeteoPtg que não consegue...


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:49)

Angelstorm disse:


> Não é o Klaliv, é o MeteoPtg que não consegue...



Isto já são muitos modelos na minha carola


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Bem fico por aqui por hoje a temperatura está estancada nos 5,0ºC a pressão vai subindo agora 1013hpa...boa noite a todos


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Meteopt coloquei um post atras ao cuidado do Kraliv que é para ti, pf vê lá é para colocares as fotos, é fácil.
Aproveito para informar que aqui estão 3,8C


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:52)

Mago disse:


> Pena não haver lá nenhuma estação automática para acompanhar-mos em tempo real.... mas ainda tem de pedalar muito deve chegar aos -8ºc



Acredito...Quem me dera ai estar!!!! A sensação térmica deve ser incrivel....eu e a "cabeça da velha" eramos iguais...lool


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 00:53)

Por aqui continuamos com 13 graus em Ponta Delgada e 12 no Nordeste. Lá no alto devem estar uns 7º graus!!! 

Hoje foi um dia bem fresquinho para aqui   A Humidade está mais baixa, apenas a 79%, o que torna o clima mais frio.

Pelo menos por aqui a sensação é essa. Já tive que vestir roupa mais quente  Parece que o frio tb está a chegar aqui.

Parabens alentejanos pela Neve.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

@Angelstorm , É Kraliv  


@ MeteoPtg ...vai lá ao link 

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=719

ler o tutorial  e ficas mestre  




Aqui pelo Redondo estão (+-) 2ºC e o vento está mais forte


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui continuamos com 13 graus em Ponta Delgada e 12 no Nordeste. Lá no alto devem estar uns 7º graus!!!
> 
> Hoje foi um dia bem fresquinho para aqui   A Humidade está mais baixa, apenas a 79%, o que torna o clima mais frio.
> 
> ...



MiguelMinhoto, qual é o nome da serra a que te referes, costuma nevar por lá por vezes?  
Aqui 3,8C


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Santos disse:


> Meteopt coloquei um post atras ao cuidado do Kraliv que é para ti, pf vê lá é para colocares as fotos, é fácil.
> Aproveito para informar que aqui estão 3,8C



Eu vi...obrigadão. A minha duvida era o tamanho.É que ver um forum com fotos enormes é horrivel...eu detesto e fiz isso.


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Eu vi...obrigadão. A minha duvida era o tamanho.É que ver um forum com fotos enormes é horrivel...eu detesto e fiz isso.


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2007 às 00:59)

Aqui a temperatura em vez de descer, sobe!  Começou a soprar o vento mais forte e já vai em -0,1ºC, a mesma temperatura que estava há umas 4h atrás. Que inverno mais azarado por cá.

Dúvido muito que se bata o record nas Penhas Douradas, já houve dias bem mais frios que estes em janeiro.


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a temperatura em vez de descer, sobe!  Começou a soprar o vento mais forte e já vai em -0,1ºC, a mesma temperatura que estava há umas 4h atrás. Que inverno mais azarado por cá.
> 
> Dúvido muito que se bata o record nas Penhas Douradas, já houve dias bem mais frios que estes em janeiro.



Deixa lá Fil a próxima será melhor.
Anda aqui uma iso-5 por cima mal empregada a esta hora, mas enfim


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

Santos disse:


> MiguelMinhoto, qual é o nome da serra a que te referes, costuma nevar por lá por vezes?
> Aqui 3,8C




Santos a Serra que me refiro é o Pico da Vara a 1103 metros de altitude. A ultima vez que nevou, pelo menos que venha referenciado nos jornais foi nos anos 80. Mas nunca se sabe, o local não tem nenhuma estação meteorologica la no alto, nem estradas de acesso, como na serra da estrela, ou na madeira, apenas caminhos pedestres. Talvez caia uma neve e não se saiba.

O unico sitio dos Açores onde neva em quantidade é no Pico, mas está a mais de 2000 metros de altitude.

Será que ajudou alguma coisa a minha resposta?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

Fevereiro ...o meu mês vai dar-nos muitas alegrias... 
Para já vou indo...com meia dúzia de flocos....(deu para sorrir)


----------



## Hugo Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 01:12)

Em Brejos de Azeitão sigo com 1,7º e preparado para ter novo mínimo do ano.


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Santos a Serra que me refiro é o Pico da Vara a 1103 metros de altitude. A ultima vez que nevou, pelo menos que venha referenciado nos jornais foi nos anos 80. Mas nunca se sabe, o local não tem nenhuma estação meteorologica la no alto, nem estradas de acesso, como na serra da estrela, ou na madeira, apenas caminhos pedestres. Talvez caia uma neve e não se saiba.
> 
> O unico sitio dos Açores onde neva em quantidade é no Pico, mas está a mais de 2000 metros de altitude.
> 
> Será que ajudou alguma coisa a minha resposta?



Claro que sim MiguelMinhto, obrigado. 
Sim o Pico eu tenho conhecimento, agora é pena não existir nada pelo Pico da Vara mas enfim, ultrpassa-nos


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Bem acabei por ficar isto de olhar para o termometro é já um vicio  temperatura actual por aqui 4,6ºC muito perto de bater o minimo do ano


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2007 às 01:17)

Santos disse:


> Deixa lá Fil a próxima será melhor.
> Anda aqui uma iso-5 por cima mal empregada a esta hora, mas enfim



Por aqui anda uma iso -7ºC, mas isso não impede a temperatura de subir, vai em 0,1ºC...


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 01:19)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui anda uma iso -7ºC, mas isso não impede a temperatura de subir, vai em 0,1ºC...



Claro, mas é mal aproveitada, fica para a próxima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 01:20)

Santos disse:


> Claro que sim MiguelMinhto, obrigado.
> Sim o Pico eu tenho conhecimento, agora é pena não existir nada pelo Pico da Vara mas enfim, ultrpassa-nos



Outro sitio bastante frio aqui da ilha é a Lagoa do Fogo, também conhecida por Serra de Água de Pau. 947 m. Aí tem-se acesso de carro. Hoje estava limpa, mas normalmente está encoberta por nuvens. Ainda não fui lá de Inverno, só no verão, mas digo-te que mesmo de verão é necessário um agasalho, devido ao vento que faz.


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 01:20)

*-2,3ºC *


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 01:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Outro sitio bastante frio aqui da ilha é a Lagoa do Fogo, também conhecida por Serra de Água de Pau. 947 m. Aí tem-se acesso de carro. Hoje estava limpa, mas normalmente está encoberta por nuvens. Ainda não fui lá de Inverno, só no verão, mas digo-te que mesmo de verão é necessário um agasalho, devido ao vento que faz.


A altitude e a humidade


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 01:32)

Boa Noite a todos
Vou descansar....
Fico com os 2,3ºC
1015hpa


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 01:51)

Boas pessoal o morcego aki do forum chegou, mas parece k já existem mais alguns membros amorcegados... 
Tive 1 hora na rua com a minha ursa polar e venho completamente gelado, está um vento forte k até os ossos gela...
Sigo então com 5,5ºc...


----------



## jPdF (26 Jan 2007 às 02:13)

Fil disse:


> Parabéns aos Alentejanos!!



Epa Fil...desculpa la o off-topic mas eu não sou alentejano...LOL


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 02:13)

Este "morcego" vai _sonhar_  




Lá fora (+-) 1ºC , vento com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## jPdF (26 Jan 2007 às 02:25)

Em Coimbra vou com 4.5ºC e a descer...mas não tão rápido como eu queria mas pronto


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 02:30)

Bem pessoal eu vou fazer uma coisa k parece rara, deixar este forum tão cedo  mas tmb preciso descansar de vez em quando.
Fico com 5,5ºc mas com a mínima do ano já batida, registei já 5,3ºc á minutos atrás, e o vento cada vez me parece soprar mais forte, poix ouve-se muito nas janelas...


----------



## chechu (26 Jan 2007 às 07:12)

-7° hoje de manha.


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 09:15)

Man man! Está um  !!!
1,5ºC em Alcobaça às 9h. Mas o vento...ui, mata um homem!


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 09:26)

Céu limpo e 1,7ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de -3,0ºC. Como esteve vento nem se formou geada, mas deu para gelar as poças de água.


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 09:28)

Boas por aqui 8,8ºC; céu nublado; durante a noite alguns aguaceiros fracos; 1022hpa


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 09:32)

Pela temperatura que já vai no Areeiro e está por lá a dar alguns aguaceiros, arrisco que já esteja a nevar lá ou no Pico Ruivo.


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2007 às 09:38)

bom dia a todos,sigo com ceu limpo e 7,5ºC
aqui parece o forno do continente


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 09:43)

Tens razão mocha. A minima embora a mais baixa do ano, para mim, ficou aquem das espectativas. Registei 3,5ºC às 3:36.

Agora sigo já com 5,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 09:48)

Eu aqui registei uns incriveis     2.5ºC ás 8:18 agora estou com 5.1ºC e humidade 23%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 09:56)

VRSA

To com 4.9Cº

eram um quarto para as nove da manha com 4.1  

O vento matou!!


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 09:58)

Aqui na região criou-se uma situação de inversão térmica e hoje às 8 h Bragança já marcava 0,8ºC, quanto as localidades com altitudes mais baixas registavam valores de -4ºC, -5ºC e até -6ºC (Mirandela -6,2ºC).


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 10:09)

]ToRnAdO[;26597 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> To com 4.9Cº
> eram um quarto para as nove da manha com 4.1
> O vento matou!!



Olhando para o Satelite, aí na zona de Vila Real de S.António passou uma nuvem e no radar apareceu um pouco de precipitação às 8:30-09:00... 
As temperaturas estavam baixas, não se passou nada ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:13)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para o Satelite, aí na zona de Vila Real de S.António passou uma nuvem e no radar apareceu um pouco de precipitação às 8:30-09:00...
> As temperaturas estavam baixas, não se passou nada ?



Sim...a nunvem passou, e nessa hora estava com 3.9Cº mas nao se precipitou!!

Era bem escura, mas de origem horizontal!! nada de especial...agora o que me deixa confuso e o radar ter detectado algo


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 10:28)

]ToRnAdO[;26602 disse:
			
		

> Sim...a nunvem passou, e nessa hora estava com 3.9Cº mas nao se precipitou!!
> 
> Era bem escura, mas de origem horizontal!! nada de especial...agora o que me deixa confuso e o radar ter detectado algo



Deve ter descarregado ao largo, como a nuvem de ontem à noite que veio do interior e provocou precipitação ao largo da Grande Lisboa.

Mas mantem-te atento, a unica possibilidade de ocorrer alguma coisa engraçada nas próximas horas (ou mesmo dias) é aí na tua zona segundo o GFS para as 12:00 horas de hoje. 
Tens uma -5 e uma -30 em cima, e com alguma precipitação na Andaluzia. Não se deve passar nada, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia a todos!

Por cá a noite foi fria, mas não tanto como se chegou a pensar, fiquei-me pelos 0,8ºC às 5h.

Amanheceu com um aspecto de prometedor, céu praticamente todo nublado.

Contínua com aspecto ameaçador, mas com o Sol ainda a brilhar 
A uns escassos 80 km daqui neva intensamente há mais de uma hora, será que cá chega? a temp. actual irá permir?  Tenho sérias dúvidas

Tenho neste momento 2,8ºC e um wind chil na casa dos -3ºC  

O vento aumentou a intensidade a pressão a baixar de 10 para 1013 hPa.

Vamos ver. 

Aqui última imagem do radar de Cáceres...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

Aqui em São Miguel, o céu está Muito Nublado, tanto no concelho da Lagoa onde cai alguns aguaceiros fracos, como na cidade de Ponta Delgada, onde não chove. O Vento sopra forte a temperatura é de 13 graus, mas com o vento frio e de leste a sensação termica desce abaixo dos 10 graus.

Continuamos com tempo seco para aqui, apenas 79% de humidade  

La no alto a uma média de a temperatura descer 0,5 graus por cada 100 metros e 0,4 a partir dos 600 metros devem estar:

Lagoa do fogo 947 = 9 graus

Pico da Vara = 1103 m = 7 graus


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 10:41)

Prepara-te KIM que provavelmente a neve está mesmo a voltar ao alentejo. Tive a ver a webcam de cordoba onde passou agora e é mesmo neve. Cordoba fica 90mt acima do mar.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 10:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Contínua com aspecto ameaçador, mas com o Sol ainda a brilhar
> A uns escassos 80 km daqui neva intensamente há mais de uma hora, será que cá chega? a temp. actual irá permir?  Tenho sérias dúvidas
> ...



Porque nao usas o radar do meteo.pt...bem mais bonito que esse   

E nao vejo o porque não poder chegar aí....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 10:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Porque nao usas o radar do meteo.pt...bem mais bonito que esse
> 
> E nao vejo o porque não poder chegar aí....



Sim concordo...porque nao usas tambem o satelite para veres a direcçao da coisa??


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 10:51)

O vento aumentou e a temperatura esta a descer em badajoz. Pode ser bom sinal.

Podem acompanhar em:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBADAJOZ3


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 10:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Porque nao usas o radar do meteo.pt...bem mais bonito que esse
> 
> E nao vejo o porque não poder chegar aí....



Boas Alex, neva moderadamente com acumulação em Cáceres e isso que tinham antes de começar 3,8ºC!!!!!

Uso o radar de cáceres porque para visualizações de precisão é melhor que o nosso que abrange uma grande área, não vês a diferença entre od 2? É que aqui esta zona já está nos seus limites e por isso parece-me menos fiável


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 10:54)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas Alex, neva moderadamente com acumulação em Cáceres e isso que tinham antes de começar 3,8ºC!!!!!
> 
> Uso o radar de cáceres porque para visualizações de precisão é melhor que o nosso que abrange uma grande área, não vês a diferença entre od 2? É que aqui esta zona já está nos seus limites e por isso parece-me menos fiável



O do IM tudo o que tiver dentro do raio de 200km acho que é fiavel...Elvas fica mais proximo de badadoz ou caceres??


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Upsss, afinal enquanto escrevia um post no "Previsões segundo os Modelos" o pessoal já estava aqui a falar do mesmo...

Deve estar a nevar bem na Extremadura em Espanha.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 11:00)

dj_alex disse:


> O do IM tudo o que tiver dentro do raio de 200km acho que é fiavel...Elvas fica mais proximo de badadoz ou caceres??



Ao ladinho de Badajoz, a 12 km, Apenas que Elvas fica num monte  300 + ou - e eles a 150 metros.

Em 1987 no dia 21 de Fevereiro, por aqui nevou toda a manhã e por lá só água neve e até chuva! 

Aproxima-se um _escurão_  

Vamos ver, eu não acredito, bem no fundo quero acreditar, mas tenho muitas dúvidas a temp. tinha de baixar 2 grau é muito!!!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ao ladinho de Badajoz, a 12 km, Apenas que Elvas fica num monte  300 + ou - e eles a 150 metros.
> 
> Em 1987 no dia 21 de Fevereiro, por aqui nevou toda a manhã e por lá só água neve e até chuva!



Pensava que elvas ficava mais baixo....Sabes mais ou menos a cota de neve ontem por esses lados???? Para aí 300m ou mais baixo?


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

Kim tu muda me o pc pro pe da janela, pra nao perderes pitada


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

Boas pessoal!! Aqui a minha mínima foi a mais baixa do ano com 3,2ºC as 8h:25m neste momento que são 11 ainda vou com apenas 5,4ºC   pessoal do interior alentejano principalmente Kim olhos bem abertos e virados para Este


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 11:06)

Va kim, já só devem faltar uns minutinhos para isso chegar aí.

P.S. Não te esqueças da reportagem fotografica.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 11:08)

dj_alex disse:


> Pensava que elvas ficava mais baixo....Sabes mais ou menos a cota de neve ontem por esses lados???? Para aí 300m ou mais baixo?



Aqui nevou 2 vezes ontem, uma de madrugada, antes de passar a chuva , e outra (a tal ) por volta das 3 da tarde e pelo relato foram flocos secos e grandotes durou 4 ou 5 minutos e chegou a acumular nos carros perto de onde o meu pai estava, por isso talvez tenha sido essa. 



mocha disse:


> Kim tu muda me o pc pro pe da janela, pra nao perderes pitada



   

Tou com um olhometro aqui e outra na fenetre!  



miguel disse:


> Boas pessoal!! Aqui a minha mínima foi a mais baixa do ano com 3,2ºC as 8h:25m neste momento que são 11 ainda vou com apenas 5,4ºC   pessoal do interior alentejano principalmente Kim olhos bem abertos e virados para Este



Pronto e eficiente!!!


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 11:09)

dj_alex disse:


> Elvas fica mais proximo de badadoz ou caceres??


"_Elvas ó Elvas, Badajoz à vista_"


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:12)

RTC disse:


> "_Elvas ó Elvas, Badajoz à vista_"



E eu tou farto de la passar....


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

O monstro adensasse...  







Pressão cai para os 1012hpA a temp cai para os 2º novamente o vento aumenta, já cheira no ar, se não nevar estivemos bem perto!

Pessoal se deixar de postar já sabem estou na rua a filmar fotografar e se sou apanhado... a perder o emprego!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

KIM ESTA KUASE!!!

Prepara bem a maquina!!! ve se tem pilhas, tudo tudo e tudo!!!!

Tambem ja Tenho Algumas NUVENS!!!


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 11:20)

Kim vais ter neve de certeza!!
Ontem tinha 10 graus aqui em montemor antes de começar a nevar!!
Só espero que essa percepitação venha até aos meus lados tambem! 
Acham que é possivel pessoal??


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O monstro adensasse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também me parece que neve KIM....


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

Talvez tenha alguma pouca neve, mas a poucos quilometros deve estar a cair um nevão histórico.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

dj_alex disse:


> E eu tou farto de la passar....



Então e ainda perguntas se ficava perto de Cáceres ????

Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo entre os dois radares ora comparem lá esta com esta:












 No nosso parece estar a deslocar-se mais para Sul e que iria entrar por Évora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

Algum dos colegas do forum me pode esplicar que temperatura tem de estar para termos neve? É que eu sou um leigo na matéria. Não tem que estar menos de 0 graus?

O fenomeno de windchill tem influencia?

Aqui continuamos com Céu Muito Nublado e chove em Ponta Delgada, é pena é ser só Água. e faz sol também 

Neve por aqui nunca irá acontecer  A unica esperança é o Pico da Vara, mas mesmo assim é muito dificil 

Temperaturas

Ponta Delgada 13 graus - sensação de 11 graus

Lagoa 15 graus - sensação de 8 graus

Ribeira Grande igual a Ponta Delgada

Vila Franca do Campo IGUAL a Ponta Delgada

Povoação 13 graus - sensação de 6 graus

Nordeste igual a Povoação

Pico da Vara - Proximo do Nordeste 

Possivelmente 8 graus e sensação de 1 grau!!!!

Lagoa do Fogo - Proximo da Lagoa

Possivelmente 11 graus sensação de 4 graus


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Algum dos colegas do forum me pode esplicar que temperatura tem de estar para termos neve? É que eu sou um leigo na matéria. Não tem que estar menos de 0 graus?
> 
> O fenomeno de windchill tem influencia?
> 
> ...



Neve so com 0Cº !!! O vento pode ajudar apenas a descer a temp real!!! nada mais!!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

]ToRnAdO[;26650 disse:
			
		

> Neve so com 0Cº !!! O vento pode ajudar apenas a descer a temp real!!! nada mais!!



Só com zero nao tornado...O ano passado nevou em Lisboa e a temperatura tever mais alta que zero


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 11:39)

Então kim como vai isso??  
Já há neve ou não??


----------



## filipept (26 Jan 2007 às 11:40)

Dependendo das condições com 3ºC pode nevar (para isto contribui muito a humidade relativa)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:41)

dj_alex disse:


> Só com zero nao tornado...O ano passado nevou em Lisboa e a temperatura tever mais alta que zero



Pronto, vamos ser minuciosos!! eu viva na Amadora quando nevou e tinha -0,8Cº

Em Lisboa nevou +0.2Cº

Mas Miguel para te fiares melhor conta sempre com os 0cº!!

Alex....  

  

KIM JA NEVA ???????????


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 11:41)

Está a nevar com intensidade há mais de uma hora em Arroyomolinos de León, que fica a cerca de 40 km de Barrancos.


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Como sabes vince???


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Então e ainda perguntas se ficava perto de Cáceres ????
> 
> *Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo entre os dois radares* ora comparem lá esta com esta:
> 
> ...







Pois é!  


Estava também a comentar isso aqui com um colega  

Aqui tem estado completamente limpo, e a temperatura andará pelos 3ºC 4ºC .

No nos últimos 20 minutos, começou a vir nebulosidade e acho que vai descer a temperatura  


E depois....ela que venha  

Hoje tem que cair aqui qualquer coisita


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Penso que em Serpa e Mértola entre outros terão muito mais hipoteses de apanhar neve do que Elvas.


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 11:44)

Kraliv disse:


> Pois é!
> 
> 
> Estava também a comentar isso aqui com um colega
> ...




Ela que venha!! 
Cumprimentos ai para o Redondo!!


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

Não tem de estar mesmo 0ºC para nevar!! o ano passado vi nevar aqui em Setúbal com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 0 e os 3ºC e nevava bem! Depende do frio em altitude penso eu! 
 actualmente tenho aqui 6,1ºC 1015hpa céu limpo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:46)

Vince disse:


> Penso que em Serpa e Mértola entre outros terão muito mais hipoteses de apanhar neve do que Elvas.



SIM...EU ESPERO POR ELA...tanto que to a ficar ja sem Sol!!! Ceu Muito Nublado com direcçao NS!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 11:51)

Oficialmente

Sem SOL

Ceu muito nublado e temperatura a descer!!! Vento Moderado de Nordeste!!!


----------



## LUPER (26 Jan 2007 às 11:54)

Hoje mais uma bela nevada no nosso País, quero ver o tropical VRSA com neve


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 11:55)

Mais relatos de neve moderada em todo o norte da provincia de Huelva, ali mesmo ao lado (a uns 40 quilometros) da zona de Serpa, Moura, Mértola, etc...

É capaz de passar mesmo tudo ao lado .... xiça !!


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

O kim já anda atrás dela outra vez!!


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

Então como vai esta situação? 
Já neva nalgum lado de portugal???


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

Como vai isso no redondo???


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 12:09)

João disse:


> O kim já anda atrás dela outra vez!!



É que deve ter ido mesmo ... atrás desta:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Jan 2007 às 12:10)

NEVE EM BARRANCOS, NEVE EM BARRANCOS!!!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2007 às 12:11)

Vince disse:


> É que deve ter ido mesmo ... atrás desta:



Sacana do anticiclone..... 

Essa  zona toda mais saliente que mete para espanha deve estar a levar com neve


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

Raio da chuva parece que se está a dissipar no radar


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> NEVE EM BARRANCOS, NEVE EM BARRANCOS!!!



Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

João disse:


> Como vai isso no Redondo???







Muiti nublado...mas nada de  

Temperatura deduzo que esteja mais ou menos igual (estou no trabalho com 22ºC  )


 


cumps


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

queremos mtas fotos, ja k para este lado não vem nada


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> NEVE EM BARRANCOS, NEVE EM BARRANCOS!!!





 

Queremos umas fotos...sortudos


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Jan 2007 às 12:17)

Leo em Meteored que está a nevar em Cáceres, e em Don Benito (Badajoz), a só 270 m. de altitude, nevou 3 ou 4 cm.  

O surpreendente para mim son as temperaturas no sudoeste de Espanha, as 12:00 h:
Don Benito (Badajoz), 270 m: *0,4º*
Herrera del Duque (Badajoz), 460 m.: *-2,0º*
Llerena (Badajoz), 638 m.: *-1,4º*
Écija (Sevilla) "_a frigideira de Andaluzia_", 130 m.: *1,5º*
Cádiz: *5,9º*


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 12:17)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> NEVE EM BARRANCOS, NEVE EM BARRANCOS!!!



E é capaz de ter sido alguma coisa de jeito, a avaliar pelo radar


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 12:17)

Com neve e frio em Barrancos, agora é que é mesmo "touros de morte"


----------



## LUPER (26 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

O aquecimento global é mesmo terrivel


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Boas por aqui 10,3ºC; o Areeiro já teve 0,1ºC hoje, mas agora vai nos 2,5ºC; céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros; 1022hpa


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 12:22)

ToRnAdO, como estão as temperaturas aí em Vila Real de Santo António ? E as nuvens ?
A norte de Sevilha está a chover em vez de nevar, mas a temperatura está a baixar.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 12:26)

LUPER disse:


> O aquecimento global é mesmo terrivel



Este ano entao está a ser terrivel


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

Aqui a esta hora 6,7ºC  a pressão estava em 1015 baixou para 1014hpa


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

RTC disse:


> Com neve e frio em Barrancos, agora é que é mesmo "touros de morte"



O país está mesmo em crise, até a neve foge de nós. Só em Barrancos, uma saliência metida no território espanhol é que neva...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Vince disse:


> O país está mesmo em crise, até a neve foge de nós. Só em Barrancos, uma saliência metida no território espanhol é que neva...



Pois eu tambem acho que sim o pessimismo afasta tudo que é bom do nosso país


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

Vince disse:


> ToRnAdO, como estão as temperaturas aí em Vila Real de Santo António ? E as nuvens ?
> A norte de Sevilha está a chover em vez de nevar, mas a temperatura está a baixar.



A temperatura esta nos 5.6

Ja teve nos 7C

Agora esta prestes a chuver...e continua arrefecer e o vento esta moderado de Nordeste


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

Vince disse:


> O país está mesmo em crise, até a neve foge de nós. Só em Barrancos, uma saliência metida no território espanhol é que neva...


 
E Olivença?
Se não nevar lá, é Portuguesa!


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

João disse:


> O kim já anda atrás dela outra vez!!






Cá para mim ele foi mesmo até Espanha  

Ou nevou em Elvas e está numa de fotgrafias


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Jan 2007 às 12:33)

NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Parabens kim!!!
Tá a acumular??
Há quanto tempo neva???


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



FOTOSSSSSSSSSSSSS KEREMOS FOTOSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 12:36)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



Oh mostrem lá imagens de satélite disso


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 12:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



parabens kim  tas a ver que ela sempre te fez uma visita  
chegou a acumular?
nao te esqueças das fotos
por aqui ceu limpo 0.8ºc, vento forte, minima foi de -2.7ºc


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 12:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



Não foi preciso esperar esperar muito para nevar novamente, apenas 24h queremos fotos...

Deixo aqui uma tabela, apenas para indicação das cotas e respectivas temp. a 500 e 850hpa. Serve apenas de indicação porque outras variáveis condicionam de forma significativa as cotas a que cai neve. Uma dessas é existir precipitação, claro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 13:05)

Sortudos dos Alentejanos    ! Dois dias seguidos com neve!!!

Eu já não vejo neve com abundancia desde 1987 ultima vez que nevou em Braga.

Vou lá no carnaval, será que o São Pedro vai fazer um milagre de fazer nevar por essa Altura por lá? Era um carnaval em cheio 

Por aqui S. Miguel estamos com 14 graus em Ponta Delgada e 13 no Nordeste. Com o ventinho hoje está frio por estas bandas 

Humidade em ambas as estações nos 88% e vento a soprar a 52 km/hora em Ponta Delgada e 32 km/hora no Nordeste.
Pressao a 1016,5
Nos sitios altos deve estar de cortar à faca brrr 

Alguem me sabe dizer o que aconteceu á estação meteorologica de braga? Á vários dias que não tem dados no site do instituto de meteorologia.


----------



## jPdF (26 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



Então Kim??
Essa neve já acumulou??
Esta a nevar à muito tempo??


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

Recebi agora a informação de que nevou em Vila Viçosa com alguma intensidade. Parece que os carros chegaram a ficar brancos!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Meus amigos...está a nevar por aqui outra vez.Começou as 13.15 h.


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Meus amigos...está a nevar por aqui outra vez.Começou as 13.15 h.



ou muito me engano ou ainda ira nevar mais um pouco ai durante a tarde ate as isos permitirem  a depressao esta a tomar um rumo que o gfs nao previa

NAO TENS FOTOS??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

spiritmind disse:


> ou muito me engano ou ainda ira nevar mais um pouco ai durante a tarde ate as isos permitirem  a depressao esta a tomar um rumo que o gfs nao previa
> 
> NAO TENS FOTOS??



É verdade...mas é sempre assim....quando não prevêm....é quando aconteçe.Parou agora de nevar...mas desconfio que a tarde vem ai mais material....heheheh


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Daqui a nada vou para a serra de s. mamede....ver se tenho ainda mais sorte.Mais logo digo qualquer coisa.


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 13:37)

Setubal, 6,5ºC. Muito frio mesmo, minina registada na minha zona 1ºC ás 7.30. Com vento moderado, não se se podia andar na rua, agora esta muito vento hora aumenta a sensaçao de frio, Wind chill a esta hora 2ºC.   jA vejo as nuvens do interior


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

E V.R.Santo António?
Estou a ver muitas nuvens a irem para lá

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/ChZDvHKAlMkYymCKfmLA.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

Por montemor já tenho o céu mto nublado!! 
Pareçe que ai vem mais da branquinha!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

João disse:


> Por montemor já tenho o céu mto nublado!!
> Pareçe que ai vem mais da branquinha!!!



Aqui já esta a ameaçar outra vez...somos uns sortudos....heheheEntão as aves agueirentas de Lisboa não dizem nada?


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

Por aqui tive de mínima 1,6 às 7.59, agora estão 7.6C e 1014 Hpa, vejo alguma nublosidade a entrar de Este


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Aqui tenho neste momento 8,1ºC e muito vento vejo as nuvens a Este cada vez mais perto 1014hpa


----------



## Snow (26 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Vamos se esta tarde acontece aquilo que todos aguardamos 


Acham possivel a neblusidade vir acompanhada com  

è que o radar nao mostra nada.


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE NEVEEEEEEEEEEE!! ESTÁ A NEVAR EM ELVAS CIDADE!!!



Granda KIM, já não tinha grandes esperanças. mas atrasou umas horitas    
Deve ser hoje que falam na televisão


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 14:02)

RTC disse:


> E V.R.Santo António?
> Estou a ver muitas nuvens a irem para lá
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/ChZDvHKAlMkYymCKfmLA.jpg[/IMG]



Vocês também podem ser daqueles sortudos mas mais para o sotavento e lembrem-se basta apenas um aguaceiros
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Snow (26 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Seringador disse:


> Vocês também podem ser daqueles sortudos mas mais para o sotavento e lembrem-se basta apenas um aguaceiros
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Seringador e aqui a zona centro, axas que há possibilidade?


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Grande ventania pela Covilhã, o que ainda torna mais frios os 5.5 graus que o termómetro assinala na zona baixa da cidade. São visíveis algumas nuvens distantes, devem ser o resto do que passa pelo Alentejo. No meu posto de observação a mínima ficou-se por -1.9 graus, mas esperava mais frio porque perto da meia noite já marcava -0.9 graus.


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Isto lembra-me o 29Jan, todos a dizerem que quem vive no norte é que ia ter sorte e ia-se fartar de ver neve mas afinal a neve caiu uma vez mais toda no sul... Ao chegar do trabalho quero ver fotos!

Aqui, apesar de ter havido -7ºC a 850 hPa, a mínima foi a normal de um dia de inverno com céu limpo seja lá qual for a iso a 850 hPa, -1,4ºC... A máxima até ao momento foi de 4,5ºC e neste momento tenho 3,8ºC, 31% e 1025 hPa com vento muito forte com uma rajada máxima de 52.1 Km/h.


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 14:07)

A nublosidade a entrar
http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

Boas
Por aqui tempo extremamente seco e ventoso, mínima de -3,8ºC neste momento tenho +2ºC.
Céu limpo, nem parece que vivemos no mesmo País aqui céu limpo, tempo seco, e aí no sul a nevar...


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 14:13)

Santos disse:


> A nublosidade a entrar
> http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif



Aqui já se vem bem mais perto do que era visível as de ontem no interior estas vem ate a costa mesmo!!Pelo menos sempre da para juntar ao dia mais frio desde 29 de Janeiro um céu coberto sempre fica mais parecido   agora 8,3ºC já parava
Haa a pressão baixou de novo agora 1013hpa


----------



## Seringador (26 Jan 2007 às 14:16)

Snow disse:


> Seringador e aqui a zona centro, axas que há possibilidade?



Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas, são pouquissímas ou mesmo nenhumas, isto pq está a mergulhar para sul a nebulosidade com precipitação, embora a imagem de satélite mostre que ainda pode cair qq coisa de Elvas/Portalegre para baixo e junto à fronteira, mm assim digamos que para estas localidades estão 50/50 depende até onde chega a restea de nuvens com capacidade de produzir precipitação, de resto não existe, mas posso tar enganado, e por um lado espero bem que sim


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 14:17)

miguel disse:


> Aqui já se vem bem mais perto do que era visível as de ontem no interior estas vem ate a costa mesmo!!Pelo menos sempre da para juntar ao dia mais frio desde 29 de Janeiro um céu coberto sempre fica mais parecido   agora 8,3ºC já parava
> Haa a pressão baixou de novo agora 1013hpa[/QUOT
> 
> 
> tenho 7,3  miguel ela esta a chegar a nos mesmo, agora resta saber se vem com alguns aguaceiros  Como achas as nuvens?


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

Santos disse:


> A nublosidade a entrar
> http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif



bela imagem santos  promete


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

Por cá 4ºC, tudo cinzento, cinzento...mas  nem vê-la


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

vaga disse:


> miguel disse:
> 
> 
> > Aqui já se vem bem mais perto do que era visível as de ontem no interior estas vem ate a costa mesmo!!Pelo menos sempre da para juntar ao dia mais frio desde 29 de Janeiro um céu coberto sempre fica mais parecido   agora 8,3ºC já parava
> ...


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 14:29)

miguel disse:


> vaga disse:
> 
> 
> > Já tenho as primeiras sobre a minha cabeça  tão a avançar para SW vai cobrir o céu mas só isso infelizmente espero morder a língua mas...  espero é que não tenham um efeito negativo nas temperaturas neste caso positivo  act.8,4ºC com tendencia a subir
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 14:30)

Por cá 10,6ºC e a subir devagarinho.

37%HR e 1015hpa.


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 14:38)

Pessoal já vejo nuvens  i cinzentas, primeiro as brankinhas depois as cinzetas i vem na minha direçao i parece vao passar por setubal, i por ai a cima ate lisboa, pareceme


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2007 às 14:41)

Cheguei agora do almoço! Há novidades sobre a neve? Continua a cair pelo alentejo?

Por aqui 16 graus em Ponta Delgada , o vento continua a soprar forte e o sol brinca às escondidas. Nordeste 14 graus.

Lagoa 15º (9º sentidos) , Povoação 16º (8º sentidos)


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Por aqui a temperatura mantem-se. Não me parece que estas nuvens tragam algum tipo de precipitação.

Nem neva a as nuvens ainda vao estragar uma boa minima hoje à noite


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Já viram estas precipitações em Valência   

València - Ciutat Vella (Valencia) 75,4 
Valencia - Facultades (Valencia) 74,4 
Chirivella/Xirivella (Valencia) 72,3 
Montserrat - Casadalt (Valencia) 68,2 
Valencia (Valencia) 63,6 
Bunyol (Valencia) 59,2 
Alzira (Valencia) 59,0 
Gandia (Valencia) 56,8 
Enguera (Valencia) 48,0 
Xàtiva (Valencia) 40,6 

É o top de hoje do meteoclimatic.com


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

Então essas fotos da neve?  

Por aqui mais um dia ventoso e de céu limpo.

Neste momento 3,9ºC e uma máxima de 4,4ºC.

As montanhas estão branquinhas.


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 15:31)

Dan disse:


> Então essas fotos da neve?
> 
> Por aqui mais um dia ventoso e de céu limpo.
> 
> ...



 
Bem...bela foto!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

VRSA

Tempo muito nublado;

Temp_max: 8.1Cº

Temp_actual: 7.4Cº

Começa abaixar outra vez..

Vento a rondar os 25km/h a aumentar

Chuviscos registados ás 14h

Vai nevar hoje!! fe toda!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

Deve estar por ai a entrar precipitação....parece pelas imagens de satelite.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

Boas pessoal, parabens novamente aos k tiveram o prazer de ver a neve a cair...
Por aki tive a mínima mais baixa o ano com 3,5ºc e neste momento sigo com 11,5ºc e a máxima k registei foi de 12,8ºc...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 15:54)

VRSA

7.3Cº

Ceu negro  mas nao chove


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

VRSA

TEMP_Actual: 7.1Cº

Continua a ir bem...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2007 às 16:14)

]ToRnAdO[;26766 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> TEMP_Actual: 7.1Cº
> 
> Continua a ir bem...



Eu ja estou a perder a esperança...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Eu ja estou a perder a esperança...



Eu nao  

Temp_actual 6.9Cº


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2007 às 16:36)

entao ainda ha neve?  
ja punham era mais fotos! aquelas la perto de proença a nova tavam mt giras! aquilo é onde mm? a que altitude?

uma pergunta! quem é que é o membro que tem a estação aqui na minha bela terrinha Oeiras?  
acuse-se!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

VRSA

Temp_actual: 6.7Cº


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Boa tarde a todos,
Por aqui vamos com 7.3ºC e algumas núvens que não esperava no dia de hoje


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

Eu por aki sigo sem nuvens mas a vê-las a leste e a sul sobre a arrábida, quanto é temperatura registo agora 10,8ºc com vento


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Hoje de máxima tive 12,2ºC, que embora mais alta do que esperava foi a máxima mais baixa do ano.


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Lá está, é o que eu digo do SIAM. Viana do Castelo não tem alerta para temperatura mínima baixa porque é terra de gente rija!! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMVianaCastelo.jsp


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 17:05)

4.4ºC em Sevilha, e chove água. Para quem está com esperanças, não será fácil...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 17:11)

Vince disse:


> 4.4ºC em Sevilha, e chove água. Para quem está com esperanças, não será fácil...



Esperança na noite apenas!!!


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

]ToRnAdO[;26783 disse:
			
		

> Esperança na noite apenas!!!



http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 17:23)

]ToRnAdO[;26783 disse:
			
		

> Esperança na noite apenas!!!



Não te zangues  
Estou a fazer força por vocês ! 
Eu tenho sempre esperança que alguma coisa falhe nas previsões e nos modelos. O GFS tem sido espectacular nos ultimos dias, ontem colocou a precipitação toda na extremadura espanhola e norte do huelva, mas penso que não tanto como a que efectivamente ocorreu, ortanto, haja fé... O mais importante é as temperaturas cairem bem ...

Como está aí o céu em VRSA ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 17:28)

Vince disse:


> Não te zangues
> Estou a fazer força por vocês !
> Eu tenho sempre esperança que alguma coisa falhe nas previsões e nos modelos. O GFS tem sido espectacular nos ultimos dias, ontem colocou a precipitação toda na extremadura espanhola e norte do huelva, mas penso que não tanto como a que efectivamente ocorreu, ortanto, haja fé... O mais importante é as temperaturas cairem bem ...
> 
> Como está aí o céu em VRSA ?



Todo tapado...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

VRSA

Parece que ja cai uma pinga ou outra...ehehe

Temp_Actual: 6.4Cº

Continua a descer!!!  

Vento moderado  a 30km/h de media!! começou agora esta ventania!!


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

O que andará o kimzito a fazer?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Minho disse:


> O que andará o kimzito a fazer?



A brincar com a neve


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

Pr aki sigo com 9,2ºc céu limpo e algum vento...


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

Então malta???

Ninguém tem nada,   não??

Aqui, céu cinzento e temperatura pelos 5ºC

Não vai ser desta


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

Sul de Espanha  


Valência


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

Kraliv disse:


> Sul de Espanha
> 
> 
> Valência




Parece granizo


----------



## RTC (26 Jan 2007 às 18:01)

Também me parece


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Por aki a temp vai descendo e sigo com 8,6ºc


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

Dá essa idéia.

Deve ter caído uma daquelas "tromba de água" bem fria


----------



## João (26 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Por montemor tá o céu completamente nublado por nuvens bem negras!! 
Mas nada de chuva nem neve! 
Uma pessoa dize me agora que tá a nevar por estremoz.... 
Mas não sei se é possivel...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

VRSA

Temp_Actual: 5.8Cº

  Ceu muito nublado


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 18:57)

João disse:


> Por montemor tá o céu completamente nublado por nuvens bem negras!!
> Mas nada de chuva nem neve!
> Uma pessoa dize me agora que tá a nevar por estremoz....
> Mas não sei se é possivel...



Posso dizer que nevou em barro branco, fica entre vila viçosa e a serra da ossa, nevou pouco tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 19:06)

Por aqui céu limpo toda a tarde.

A minha máxima foi de 9.6ºC ás 16:01  e agora estou com 8.2ºC e a humidade nos 19%.

O vento moderado (gelado) foi uma constante toda a tarde. 

A pressão fica-se pelos 1017hpa.


----------



## jPdF (26 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

rozzo disse:


> entao ainda ha neve?
> ja punham era mais fotos! aquelas la perto de proença a nova tavam mt giras! aquilo é onde mm? a que altitude?
> 
> uma pergunta! quem é que é o membro que tem a estação aqui na minha bela terrinha Oeiras?
> acuse-se!



Segunda feira já coloco mais fotos...é que vou agora lá passar o fim de semana!!
Proença-a-Nova fica no Distrito de Castelo-Branco a +-400m de altura...


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Jan 2007 às 19:14)

Minho disse:


> Parece granizo



Era granizo de facto!Estive a ver agr na TVE o España Directo e eles estiveram a dar as imagens d valência, badajoz e outras terras da Extremadura e nevou fuerte!Na província de Teruel esta noite tiveram uma temperatura mínima de -14ºC!  Deu imagens de gente atolada d neve até a cintura a porta de casa...! Já agora,aquela foto do Dan em que se vê a neve nas serras ao fundo demonstra bem a alergia que a neve tem a Portugal(Norte)...!

Vejam esta reportagem de dia 24(quarta) desse programa da TVE,à volta de Léon.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 19:51)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 7,2ºc


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

Setúbal, céu nublado, 6ºC


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

Parece que ficámos sem radares do IM... o de Loulé também já não actualiza desde as 17:30...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 20:15)

Agora quase estagnado registo 7,1ºc


----------



## jose leça (26 Jan 2007 às 20:25)

Boas noites. Por aqui sigo com 7,9ºC .  Wind Chill de -13ºC na Penhas Douradas às 18h00


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 20:33)

jose leça disse:


> Boas noites. Por aqui sigo com 7,9ºC .  Wind Chill de -13ºC na Penhas Douradas às 18h00



É verdade e ás 19h00 já segue com -5,4ºc e o vento a soprar a 33,5km/h
Wind chill de -14ºc
Eu por aki tou mesmo estagnado, tenho 7,2ºc


----------



## Hugo Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 20:35)

Brejos de Azeitão, 3,2º
Hoje de madrugada tive a mínima do ano -1,8º
Ainda assim nem aqui o frio é como antigamente, tinha apenas uma pequena película de gelo no carro para tirar.


----------



## Mago (26 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

-1,8ºC    
1021hpa
41%hum
Rajada maxima de vento: 63km/hr às 14:29


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Por aki tou a andar ao contrário, já tive 7,1 agora subiu até aos 7,8ºc e tá uma ventania brutal


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 20:54)

Vince disse:


> Parece que ficámos sem radares do IM... o de Loulé também já não actualiza desde as 17:30...



Se calhar o material deu o berro com o frio     é do bom


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Sigo com 7,0ºC - 46%HR - 1019hpa


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2007 às 20:59)

Vi agora na rtp1 as imagens do sul de Espanha coberto de branco....ah fartura!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

Luis França disse:


> Vi agora na rtp1 as imagens do sul de Espanha coberto de branco....ah fartura!!!



POIS   eles tem neve até à cintura.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

Sigo com 5,9ºC - 48%HR - 1020hpa


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 22:49)

Melgaço, 2.4ºC.

Em Mirando do Douro deve ser quase impossível andar na rua


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2007 às 22:58)

Por aqui céu estupidamente limpo.

Estão 6.3ºC e humidade 20%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1020hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 23:01)

Boas,

Por aqui, 22.30h:


3,9ºC

1020 hPa

46,6% Humid.

19,6Km/hr


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Curiosamente hoje a carga na REN já igualou à de 29-Jan-06

Hoje






29-Jan-2006







*http://www.ren.pt/sections/exploracao/dcrnt/default.asp*


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Por aqui 5,8ºC e 1018hpa  com céu limpo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2007 às 23:07)

por aki 1 grau nada d vento ceu limpo creio k vai ser a noite mais fria do ano!
amanha vai estar uma camada jeitosa!


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Céu limpo, algum vento e -1,6ºC. 

Hoje: -3,0ºC / 4,4ºC


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Por aqui 3.4C


----------



## Nuno (26 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Por aqui céu limpo, 4,8ºC


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Boas, em Madrid, céu quase coberto, vento moderado do NE (35 km/h velocidade máxima), creo que impide baixar a temperatura, *0,7º*...nao neva nem frio  
Em Segovia hai -7º, em Burgos, -6º, Molina de Aragon -11º ...


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 23:32)

Boas por aqui 9,2ºC; o Areeiro está com 1,7ºC; céu mto nublado; 1022hpa


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

Despeço-me com 1.9ºC...

E o kim? Que é feito do kim?


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Aqui tenho -2,3ºC, 53% e 1031 hPa com algum vento e céu limpo. Ontem -2,2ºC / 4,5ºC. Ao vir do trabalho por volta das 23:20 passei por uma zona (a de sempre ) onde já estavam -6ºC  

Parei o carro mais à frente para tirar uma foto com o telm mas entretanto subiu 1ºC


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Bem, estive a ler os posts dos 2 últimos dias e fiquei     Nunca pensei que tivesse voltado a nevar no Alentejo e também na Beira Baixa a cotas tão baixas  Quase que me arriscaria a dizer que a maioria das localidades do Alto Alentejo já viram mais neve este ano do que Bragança...   
As nossas TVs uma vergonha, se não fosse o fórum nunca teria conhecimento da neve que caiu ontem.  E já agora, mais uma vez o IM a mostrar medo na definição das cotas de neve, nesse aspecto ainda têm que aprender com os espanhois 

Por aqui ontem e hoje foram mais 2 dias de céu completamente limpo, ontem -2.2ºC/9.9ºC (a mínima foi obtida às 23.59) e hoje -4.3ºC  /10.0ºC. O ventinho gélido que se sente lá fora não está a deixar descer as temperaturas, neste momento tenho 2.5ºC, ontem tinha menos 4 graus por esta hora   Apesar do frio nem se formou geada, possivelmente devido ao vento. Nem quero imaginar o wind chill com esses -4.3ºC  

Destaco ainda que a neve apareceu na Serra da Freita, ontem  e hoje (mas já em menor extensão), foi-me possível observar uma bonita camada de neve de minha casa   Há anos em que nem por uma vez consigo observar neve na Freita, mas este ano até já é a 2ªvez que a neve aparece por lá (pelo menos que me é visível de casa). Tendo em conta que o Inverno tem sido uma desgraça em termos de neve, já é excelente  



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas a notícia mais frusrtrante foi-me dada pelo meu pai, e não é que NEVOU em Elvas novamente por volta das 15h
> 
> E eu dentro de 4 paredes, aqui no fórum sem saber a beleza que ocorria lá fora!



Parece que os deuses da meteorologia deram uma 2ªoportunidade hoje...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Eu atingi à bocadinho os 6.0ºC    

Dentro de casa tão 17.1ºC


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Neste momento 2.1ºC.

Já agora, o que é feito do Kim?


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

Boas pessoal, vim agora do passeio nocturno com a minha ursa polar e com estes 5,8ºc k registo e o vento k se faz sentir é complicado estar por lá muito tempo. 
Penso k hoje vou bater novamente a mínima do ano...


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Por aqui estou com *-3,2ºC* ,
Pressão: 1024hpa
Humidade: 49%
*WindChill -10,3ºC*


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Mago disse:


> Por aqui estou com *-3,2ºC* ,
> Pressão: 1024hpa
> Humidade: 49%
> *WindChill -10,3ºC*



Ao menos em Trancoso a temperatura não deixa de descer por fazer vento! Muito frio por aí


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 00:41)

Fil disse:


> Ao menos em Trancoso a temperatura não deixa de descer por fazer vento! Muito frio por aí



É impossivel andar na rua.... um frioooo e um vento ( 50km/hr às 0:22 )


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2007 às 00:41)

Setubal, 3,8ºc wind chill  0ºC


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 00:42)

Por continua a descer a ritmo médio, registo neste momento 5,6ºc e muito vento.
Será hoje k nas penhas douradas  se vão registar -10ºc ??
Já seguem no registo das 23 com -7,2ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jan 2007 às 01:12)

Again  



Por aqui, 01.00h: Céu limpo 


2,3ºC

1021 hPa

43,0% Humid.

23,2Km/hr - 23,5º


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Hoje as mínimas vão ser sem dúvida as mais baixas do ano, espero que o kim volte a fazer outravez aquela montagem com as temperaturas  

O IM prevê para cá -2ºC quando essa temperatura já foi ultrapassada às 23h. De certeza que vai actualizar as previsões das mínimas pela manhã, quando as mínimas já se tiverem dado  

Neste momento -2,8ºC em minha casa.


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 01:21)

Eu ja vou com -3,5ºC
Vou dormir... Boa Noite!


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 01:25)

Mago disse:


> Eu ja vou com -3,5ºC
> Vou dormir... Boa Noite!



-3,5 ?!?!?
Em que zona da Beira Alta estás ?

PS: Acabei de ouvi na Radio que em Mortágua apesar das baixas temperaturas estão dezenas de bombeiros a apagar um fogo florestal


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2007 às 01:32)

Vince disse:


> -3,5 ?!?!?
> Em que zona da Beira Alta estás ?
> 
> PS: Acabei de ouvi na Radio que em Mortágua apesar das baixas temperaturas estão dezenas de bombeiros a apagar um fogo florestal



Acredito...falta de chuva é o que dá...


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2007 às 01:37)

por aki -2.1ºc


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 02:17)

Por aki sigo com 5,1ºc e muito vento, fumou-me o cigarro quase todo na janela... Desde k tenha a temp baixa vale a pena..


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 02:31)

Por aqui 5.9ºc, aqui na Grande Lisboa parece que estamos nas Caraibas comparado ao resto do país


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 02:45)

Por aki sigo com 4,7ºc e muito vento mesmo, está um gelo, pena não conseguir medir a velocidade do vento poix devia dar umwind chill engraçado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2007 às 03:00)

Bem por aqui tá o céu muito limpinho.

Estou com 4.9ºC a descer muitooo lentemente e humidade em 21% .

A pressão fica-se pelos 1021hpa (a subir).

O vento mantem-se constante  .


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2007 às 03:09)

Bom dia, por aqui 2,8ºC e 1021 hpa.
KIM onde andas, aparece com essas fotos


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 03:44)

ROG amanhã vê se consegues umas fotos pk deve haver alguma neve, no areeiro a ema regista 0,6ºc e 0,8mm de precipitação, vento de NE 42,8km/h e 100% HR...
Por aki sigo com 4,2ºc


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (27 Jan 2007 às 05:44)

Bom dia
1.8º
1022hpa
63% hr
céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 05:47)

Antes de ir pra cama resolvi dar uma olhadela pelas temperaturas dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis e esta chamou-me á atenção... 





Será que é por aki que o Kim anda ? Em busca da neve perdida... 
Bem e é desta k aki o morcego vai xonar.
Sigo então com 3,9ºc e muito vento ainda.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2007 às 08:38)

Minima de 2,4ºC às 5:57, o vento não deixou descer mais.

Agora 2,9ºC - 52% HR - 1024hpa


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 09:53)

Céu limpo e -2,9ºC.

Mínima de -6,3ºC.


----------



## Rog (27 Jan 2007 às 10:00)

Boas, por aqui estão 9,5ºC; céu nublado; 1024hpa e algum vento.


----------



## Rog (27 Jan 2007 às 10:03)

Sanxito disse:


> ROG amanhã vê se consegues umas fotos pk deve haver alguma neve, no areeiro a ema regista 0,6ºc e 0,8mm de precipitação, vento de NE 42,8km/h e 100% HR...
> Por aki sigo com 4,2ºc


Hoje de manhã a estação do Areeiro marcava 0,4ºC, uma temperatura sugestiva... eu consigo ver o Pico Ruivo mesmo de casa, as nuvens que por lá se instalaram, já lá vão alguns dias, é que não deixam ver nada 
Se tiver a certeza que lá caiu neve, não digo que não dou uma escapadela à neve...


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2007 às 10:08)

Olá!! 

Novo record negativo de 2007 na minha estação!!

- 5,6ºCelsius esta manhã!!!! 

Agora vamos com - 2,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2007 às 11:31)

Bahhh por aqui céu limpo.

Esta noite não se compára à anterior a minha minima foi de 4.3ºC devido ao vento  agora tou com 8.3ºC e humidade 17%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1023hpa.


----------



## LUPER (27 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Minima de -1.7 e sigo com 5, digamos que está


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 11:54)

Boas o Kim ainda não apareceu?hum estranho 

A minha mínima desta noite bateu de novo a mais baixa do ano fiquei com 2,2ºC neste momento já está mais alta do que ontem pela mesma hora! agora 6,9ºC e pressão de 1023hpa céu limpo pois claro...


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

Bom dia pessoal, bem hás 2 h tinha 2,7ºC...Minima registada as 7:30 h -0,3    Neste momento tenho 6ºC i céu limpo


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Por aqui continua o céu limpo, o vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura também vai subindo. 2,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e -2,9ºC.
> 
> Mínima de -6,3ºC.



-6.3ºC??    

Em Melgaço a mínima foi de -1.0ºC certinhos  Muito vento...
Neste momento 4.8ºC

As Serras têm um belo manto branco a partir dos 800m, bem mais quantidade que a última queda de neve (9-Dez-2006)


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

Minho disse:


> -6.3ºC??
> 
> Em Melgaço a mínima foi de -1.0ºC certinhos  Muito vento...
> Neste momento 4.8ºC
> ...



Hoje -6ºC. Se o vento abrandar pode ser que amanhã seja ainda inferior.

Pelas imagens de satélite já dava para ver que foram as serras do noroeste as que registaram as maiores quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 13:02)

-6ºC é muita fruta   Aqui vai subindo aos poucos agora vou com 8,9ºC a máxima vai ser mais alta que ontem!ontem por esta hora tinha 7ºc


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2007 às 13:05)

O top 10 no Meteoclimatic:

 Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara) *-19,3*   
 Cidones (Soria) -11,8 
 Buitrago del Lozoya (Madrid) -10,9 
 La Cañada (Avila) -10,4 
 Arties (Naut Aran) (Lleida) -9,9 
 Barruera (Lleida) -9,8 
 Cervià de les Garrigues (Lleida) -8,9 
 Guils de Cerdanya (Girona) -8,7 
 Cercedilla (Madrid) -8,7 
 Trobajo del Camino (León) -8,7


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2007 às 13:19)

Boas 

por aqui tivemos 3.1ºC , agora temos 8.8ºC com uma pressão de 1023 e 30% de humidade 

Alguem me pode dizer o que quer dizer "Im Bergland Schnee "

Abraços gelados


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 13:35)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas
> 
> por aqui tivemos 3.1ºC , agora temos 8.8ºC com uma pressão de 1023 e 30% de humidade
> 
> ...



Eu acho que quer dizer neve nas terras altas.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 14:00)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 12,5ºc depois de ter igualado a mínima do ano de 3,5ºc...


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde
Que frio que esteve esta noite por aqui, agora estão apenas 2,4ºC
A minima de hoje foi record aqui -4,2ºC
pressão 1024hpa
Ceu Limpo


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

boas por aqui tive uma minima de -3.8ºc neste momento tenho 3.5ºc


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

Por aqui mínima de -0.3ºC (o vento não deixou descer mais) e agora tenho apenas 8.5ºC, vai ser a tarde mais fria do ano. O vento é intenso


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

Por aki sigo com 12,2ºc, engraçado k a máxima e a mínima igualaram os valores de ontem.
Num aldeia do concelho de santiago do cacém k se chama Arealão a mínima foi de 0,2ºc...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2007 às 15:27)

Já vou com uns "escaldantes" 13,4ºC e com minimo de humidade anual 35%.

Amanhã é dia de chuva para o Sul. Vamos ver se cai alguma coisa em condições.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de -5,6ºC, a mais baixa do ano como é óbvio. Nas partes mais baixas da cidade não me admirava nada que se tivesse aproximado dos -10ºC  Meti o despertador para as 07h mas apaguei-o sem me aperceber disso  Neste momento tenho 4,2ºC com bastante vento e céu limpo, a máxima foi de 4,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

Boa tarde. Pelo que vejo aí pelo continente o frio continua. Aqui por São Miguel a temperatura de momento é de 16,3 em Ponta Delgada e 13,7 no Nordeste. O céu na zona entre Lagoa e Ponta Delgada está muito nublado mas não chove. Hoje não há vento e a humidade é mais baixa, a Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo encontra-se a descoberto.


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

Acabei com a máxima mais baixa deste Inverno, apenas 8.6ºC   

Neste momento vou com 6.1ºC e o vento finalmente parou, deve dar para uma boa mínima amanhã.

Com estes últimos dias dentro de casa ficou bem mais fresco, onde está o computador estão cerca de 13.5ºC mas no meu quarto apenas 8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:23)




----------



## Angelstorm (27 Jan 2007 às 17:33)

Boa tarde a todos.
Registei hoje a minima do ano, com 2,5º.
Pensei que houvesse hoje bastante geada, mas apenas se registou nos sitios mais abrigados.
Mas o que mais me intrigou durante o dia é a humidade que tenho registado, de apenas 37% , até pensei que tivesse avaria no sensor, mas vendo por aqui parece que é geral mesmo. Isto é que é frio seco mesmo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

Angelstorm disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> Registei hoje a minima do ano, com 2,5º.
> Pensei que houvesse hoje bastante geada, mas apenas se registou nos sitios mais abrigados.
> Mas o que mais me intrigou durante o dia é a humidade que tenho registado, de apenas 37% , até pensei que tivesse avaria no sensor, mas vendo por aqui parece que é geral mesmo. Isto é que é frio seco mesmo...



Aqui em São Miguel, a temperatura é superior a 10 graus, mas com o vento a sensação de frio é maior

A temperatura é de 14.9 em PONTA DELGADA

E 13.6 no NORDESTE e estamos com 74% de Humidade. 

Onde posso adquirir material de meteorologia a preços razoaveis? Tipo um termotetro digital


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui em São Miguel, a temperatura é superior a 10 graus, mas com o vento a sensação de frio é maior
> 
> A temperatura é de 14.9 em PONTA DELGADA
> 
> ...



Vê no topico das estações meteo, aqui fica o link:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192&page=25


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 18:14)

2,2ºC por agora.

A máxima hoje até foi mais alta que ontem.

Hoje: -6,3ºC / 5,2ºC

Relativamente à média simples, o dia de hoje é o mais frio de Janeiro e o 4º mais frio deste Inverno.


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

Dan disse:


> 2,2ºC por agora.
> 
> A máxima hoje até foi mais alta que ontem.
> 
> ...



O 4º mais frio deste Inverno? eu diria o primeiro, no ano passado não registava valores nenhuns ainda me passava isto quase ao lado mas nao me lembra de sentir um frio como ontem e hoje.... 

Estou com apenas +0,9ºC, hoje também promete a mínima.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 19:04)

Estou a ver os produtos da La Redoute. Alguem me pode dizer para que servem as sondas? É que eu nao percebo muito bem disto.
 Queria comprar algo baratinho assim até 60 euros. Também tenho que comprar as sondas? Alguem me pode explicar, para nao comprar nada enganado?


----------



## jose leça (27 Jan 2007 às 19:15)

Ja somos dois. Eu ando a ver se apanho uma estação que se vende nos supermercados "LIDL", aí pelos 80 €, que dizem ser boa na relação qualidade preço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

jose leça disse:


> Ja somos dois. Eu ando a ver se apanho uma estação que se vende nos supermercados "LIDL", aí pelos 80 €, que dizem ser boa na relação qualidade preço



Pois onde eu vivo a opção de escolha é pouca, só temos o modelo e o solmar. Não sei se na worten venda dessas coisas


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Há um topico para se discutir as estação meteorológicas.

Por cá maxima de 14,0ºC

Agora 8,7ºC - 44% HR - 1025hpa - NNE 3km/h


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

Boa tarde companheiros,
Por aqui sigo com 5,3ºC e 1022 hpa


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

Aqui a minha máxima foi mais alta do que a de ontem com 10,7ºC agora começou a descida e já vou com 7,6ºC e 1022hpa


----------



## Mago (27 Jan 2007 às 19:54)

Aqui a máxima foi de 3,5ºC
Agora estão *0ºC* ,
1024hpa


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

Dan disse:


> 2,2ºC por agora.
> 
> A máxima hoje até foi mais alta que ontem.
> 
> ...





Mago disse:


> Aqui a máxima foi de 3,5ºC
> Agora estão *0ºC* ,
> 1024hpa





O vento já parou? É que se parou vai ser uma noite espectacular   

Aqui por Melgaço, não está a descer muito ainda tenho 5.2ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

Bem por aqui céu limpo  .

O vento já acalmou mas ainda não parou.

A minha máxima foi de 11.5ºC e agora estou com 8.9ºC e humidade 17%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.


----------



## jose leça (27 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

Por aqui sigo com 8ºC, com algum vento, céu limpo. 
Extremos do dia: 11,2ºC / 3,8ºC


----------



## jPdF (27 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

Hoje Em Proença a Nova e sigo 3,5ºC...
O Céu está limpo e nos locais mais abrigados a neve de quinta transformou-se em gelo e é um espectaculo lindo de se ver


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 21:56)

Melgaço,
4.4ºC, muito vento


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 22:06)

Aqui vou neste momento com 6,4ºC e 1023hpa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

ceu limpo 6 graus e ventos ciclonicos!!  incrivel o vento e GELADO nem s pode andar la fora!


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

Aqui agora 5,5ºC vento fraco pressão 1024hpa


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 00:17)

Com o vento é impossível ainda só tenho 3.3ºC. A esta hora já devia ir nos -1ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

Aqui céu limpo o vento está-se a intenseficar.

A humidade finalmente está a subir já estou com 27% a temperatura está nos 7.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 00:44)

Agora vou com 5,0ºC aposto que vai subir daqui a umas horas com  a entrada de nuvens já se vê a formação de nuvens com actividade no interior sul de Espanha


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

Boas por aqui, 10,2ºC; céu nublado; 1025hpa


----------



## jose leça (28 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Boas, por aqui 6,6ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 01:29)

despeço-me com 4,7ºC e 1023hpa...boa noite


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2007 às 01:30)

Boas Noites a todos por aqui as seguintes temperaturas

Lagoa 12º humidade 74% vento 19km/h E

Ponta Delgada 13º humidade 72% vento 19km/h E

Ribeira Grande 13º humidade 72%

Povoação e Nordeste 11º humidade 71%  vento 24km/h ENE


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 02:10)

Por aqui 3,9ºC e 1023 hpa


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 02:14)

Boas pessoal, hoje passei o dia todo fora do nosso forum.
Bem por aki sigo com 4,7ºc e com muito vento k parece mesmo não kerer ir-se embora.
Espero ter a mínima mais baixa do ano.
E o KIM nada de aparecer


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 09:49)

Bom dia a minha alma ficou parva quando acordei agora e vi que esta a chover sem parar com uma temperatura de 4,0ºC  algo só visto no dia 29 de Janeiro que a minha memoria e dos meus pais se lembrem


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 09:57)

Pessoal tou a ouvir trovoes e a temperatura no termometro de mercurio marca neste momento 3,0ºC no digital 3,9ºC  a chuva ta mais intensa ta td a dormir acordemmmmmm


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 10:00)

Boas Miguel,

Aqui na margem norte do tejo está agora 4.7ºC mas já estive com 5.7ºC e chuve com alguma intensidade. 
Será que ainda temos uma surpresa


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 10:02)

Só queria que a temperatura baixa-se só mais 2ºgrauzitos, por favor...


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:03)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Miguel,
> 
> Aqui na margem norte do tejo está agora 4.7ºC mas já estive com 5.7ºC e chuve com alguma intensidade.
> Será que ainda temos uma surpresa



Só sei que tenho agora 2,9ºC já 10 da manha chuva trovoada não estava a espera deste frio com chuva aqui junto ao mar!!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 10:06)

E ainda não chegou em força :






Alguma esperança Miguel


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:06)

aui no lau,palmela 3º e chuva á situaçao muito parecida ao 29 de janeiro será que já está a nevar em evora


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:09)

É pena é não termos mais ar frio a 850hpa se não acredito que já estaria a nevar aqui!! a temperatura continua a baixar agora no de mercúrio 2,5ºC com esta temperatura já nevou no dia 29 de Janeiro falta só o ar frio em altitude se não puffff já estava  mas com a trovoada que tou a ouvir ao longe pode vir alguma surpresa


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

agora já desceu para os 2,5 com chuva


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:15)

duncan disse:


> agora já desceu para os 2,5 com chuva



ta tanto frio que não se aguenta tar na rua mto tempo continuo a ouvir trovões mas ainda não vi nem um clarão 2,5ºC no de mercurio e 3,6ºC no digital quando acordei as 9:40 estavam 4,4ºC no digital


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 10:15)

Atenção tenho de repente 4.4ºC e continua a baixar


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:16)

no ano passado nevou mais no castelo de palmela doque emsetubal cegando acunular bastante, tenho imagens,vou tentar enviar,sera´tambem já está a nevar no castelo pois asse local é mais alto que setubal


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:18)

duncan disse:


> no ano passado nevou mais no castelo de palmela doque emsetubal cegando acunular bastante, tenho imagens,vou tentar enviar,sera´tambem já está a nevar no castelo pois asse local é mais alto que setubal



Sim e na arrabida nos seus pouco mais de 500 metros???acredito que a temperatura por lá esteje nos 0ºC agora!!


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:21)

Está interessante a situação aí no litoral  Mesmo sem frio em altitude pode haver alguma surpresa, pois pelos vistos também há trovoada. Se não der neve, pode ser que dê uma boa granizada.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:22)

Agora estava com atenção a olhar para o preto de um carro e da para ver as pingas grossas a cair mas no meio umas pingas muitoooooo finas a cair mas a dançar


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 10:22)

O meu pai foi fazer uma prova de atletismo na serra de Sintra, deve estar um espectaculo


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:25)

E para agravar o frio esta vento a trovoada é uma constante mas ta longe nem sei de onde vem so da para ouvir pq o céu está todo branco não se ve partes mais escuras ke outras


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 10:25)

Estou com 4.2ºC    com tendencia a baixar e tenho já precepitação só tenho os olhos na janela.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia pessoal....

Segundo o weather-forecast a cota de neve para lisboa esta a 1200m para a manha de hj..

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/LisbonINT.1to3.shtml


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Bom dia pessoal....
> 
> Segundo o weather-forecast a cota de neve para lisboa esta a 1200m para a manha de hj..
> 
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/LisbonINT.1to3.shtml



Se aqui a cota zero estou agora com 2,5ºC então a 1200 metros estão...


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Bom dia pessoal....
> 
> Segundo o weather-forecast a cota de neve para lisboa esta a 1200m para a manha de hj..
> 
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/LisbonINT.1to3.shtml



tao alto,que pena já estava a ficar entusiasmado


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 10:34)

boas, por aqui 10,7ºC; céu nublado; 1026hpa; não chove


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 10:35)

TA A NEVAR NO SOBRAL MONTE AGRAÇO aquia 3KM disse-me a mi nha mulher agora


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 10:36)

duncan disse:


> tao alto,que pena já estava a ficar entusiasmado



é uma previsao.....


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 10:37)

Por esta hora ainda encontramos localidades com menos de -5ºC, como Sabugal.


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 10:37)

NEVA np sobral monte agraço a a uma altura de 400 msm


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

Cai Aqui água Neve A 200 Metros


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 10:47)

Confirma-se....em Benfica, cai agua e alguma agua-neve 


temperatura de 4.5ºC

Miguel...como está em setubal?


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 10:47)

coemçam a cair os primeiros flocos aqui em casa amigos


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 10:48)

dj_alex disse:


> Confirma-se....em Benfica, cai agua e alguma agua-neve
> 
> 
> temperatura de 4.5ºC
> ...



Fixe Alex


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2007 às 10:53)

Em Setúbal cai água-neve, cada vez parece que as gotas estão a ficar mais esbranquiçadas e a chuva está a dar a vez a pequenos floquinhos


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Confirma-se....em Benfica, cai agua e alguma agua-neve
> 
> 
> temperatura de 4.5ºC
> ...



  aqui esta a chuver com 2,5ºC no de mercurio e 3,5 no digitaltira fotos kero ver como se ve que esta a chuver agua neve lool


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 10:56)

mirones disse:


> Em Setúbal cai água-neve, cada vez parece que as gotas estão a ficar mais esbranquiçadas e a chuva está a dar a vez a pequenos floquinhos



Tas em que zona mirones??


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2007 às 10:58)

miguel disse:


> Tas em que zona mirones??




Na zona do Dufa, Fonte do Lavra, vejo da janela claramente as goticulas esbranquiçadas a descerem suavemente por entre a chuva e estas são cada vez mais!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Estão a cair flocos de neve misturados com chuva....


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:02)

Eu ja vejo é algumas pingas a cairem a direito e outras a voar com o vento


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:03)

Em Benfica está assim Miguel....Chuva miudinha, pingos mais grossos esbranquiçados que caem mais rapido que tudo o resto e lá no meio nota-se umas coisinhas (muito poucas) a passear  ...


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 11:03)

Neva bem agora... eeheh 
Ligara-me agora do Carregado começa lá a cair água neve


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

aqui no lau ,palmela a 15km de setubal,ainda só chuva o positivo é o vento que está aumentar como o ano passado


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:09)

agua neve em Lisboa....


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:09)

dj_alex disse:


> Em Benfica está assim Miguel....Chuva miudinha, pingos mais grossos esbranquiçados que caem mais rapido que tudo o resto e lá no meio nota-se umas coisinhas (muito poucas) a passear  ...



É como aqui ja ta assim á um bom tempo  temperatura entre os 2 e os 3 aiiiiiiii tava tão pertooo


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:11)

A trovoada ta mais perto ja da para ouvir bem!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:13)

AQUI 3.7ºc JÁ CAIRAM UNS FLOCOS MAS PARARAM LOGO MAS CONTINUA A CHOVER E A TEMPERATURA A DESCER.


----------



## Luis França (28 Jan 2007 às 11:14)

Boas,  aqui nas Azenhas cai agua neve muito fininha...
O seringador disse-me que estava a nevar em Torres Vedras e Coruche. Confirma-se?


----------



## Zico (28 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

dj_alex disse:


> agua neve em Lisboa....



Bom dia,

em Alfragide cai metade chuva, metade "farrapos de neve" ! Mas est´´a bonito de ser ver !


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 11:16)

Grandes flocos amigos lindooooooooo


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

NEVE MISTURANDA COM CHUVA EM QUELUZ OFICIALMENTE


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,  aqui nas Azenhas cai agua neve muito fininha...
> O seringador disse-me que estava a nevar em Torres Vedras e Coruche. Confirma-se?



Em Lisboa são bem grossos de vez em quando...sleet


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

Queres fotos...ok? Por aqui continua a misturada...oh!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Queres fotos...ok? Por aqui continua a misturada...oh!!!!



Queremos....desculpem.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> AQUI 3.7ºc JÁ CAIRAM UNS FLOCOS MAS PARARAM LOGO MAS CONTINUA A CHOVER E A TEMPERATURA A DESCER.



Convidei-te para o HI5....vê la se postas fotos da neve...se cair...claro.


----------



## ctx (28 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

FLOCOS DE NEVE NA AMADORA!!!!!!. era preciso mais frio para ficar tudo branquinho!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

Por aqui parou...mas agora vou la cima a S.Mamede ver se tenho mais sorte.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:25)

3.8ºC em benfica....


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:27)

Aqgora aqui tenho 3ºc com  chuva fraca


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

aqui sigo com 2,8º e chuva fraca
será que neva na arrabida?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 11:29)

Não percebo tenho 2.9ªC com chuva fraca
A pouco tempo tinha 4.4ºC e nevava...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 11:31)

Vocês estão a brincar não?  

Ponham fotos aqui nós no Norte não costumamos ver isso  
Parece impossível a 1 dia de fazer o 29-Jan-2006, nem por encomenda! 

Parabéns aos contemplados, mas ponham fotos plz!


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:32)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Não percebo tenho 2.9ªC com chuva fraca
> A pouco tempo tinha 4.4ºC e nevava...



depende da temperatura do ar em altitude....


----------



## ctx (28 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

ohhh parou, agora só chuva fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

Aqui 2.6ºC   mas já parou de nevar mas ainda deve voltar.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 11:34)

Vejam o diagrama:






A festa tem o ponto alto por volta do meio dia


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:36)

Minho disse:


> Vocês estão a brincar não?
> 
> Ponham fotos aqui nós no Norte não costumamos ver isso
> Parece impossível a 1 dia de fazer o 29-Jan-2006, nem por encomenda!
> ...




Por minha parte nao há grandes fotos....o que caiu foi pouco e misturado com muita água..


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 11:36)

E Neva á cota 0.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:36)

Se calhar foi esta que ocorreu agora


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:37)

Não á meio de ver farrapos de neve só vejo agua  se esta agua toda que tem caído fosse toda em neve já tinha mais de 5 cm ou então granizo ja tava td pintado de branco na mesma


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 11:37)

A neve por qui continua a cair amigos


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 11:38)

Santos disse:


> E Neva á cota 0.


Onde Santos??


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 11:43)

Vejam este link:

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

Esta é nossa e vem a caminho


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 11:44)

Santos disse:


> A neve por qui continua a cair amigos



Santos espero que tejas a tirar muitas fotos   
Aqui chove mais agora mas a temperatura subio um pouco na estação agora que é quase MEIO DIA 4,0ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

Domingo, 28 de Janeiro de 2007 

Regiões do Norte:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir

do final da tarde.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de nordeste, rodando para leste.

Pequena subida de temperatura.



Regiões do Centro:

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado a partir

da tarde.

Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de leste, soprando forte a muito

forte (50 a 70 km/h) nas terras altas.

Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, progredindo de Sul para Norte.

Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros.



Regiões do Sul:

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de nordeste, rodando gradualmente

para o quadrante sul e soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras

altas.

Periodos de chuva.

Queda de neve acima dos 800 metros.

Pequena descida de temperatura.

É um momento historico nas previsões do IM as cotas de neve do sul são inferiores ás do norte/centro.


----------



## Seavoices (28 Jan 2007 às 11:49)

Caiu 10 minutos de flocos de nve misturados com chuva perto do aeroporto por volta das 11 da manhã!

Neste momento tenho pequenos flocos de neve em Odivelas


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 11:53)

Paço Arcos/Oeiras só chuva muito fria, mas eu estou quase à cota zero ao pé do mar.

Mas as temperaturas baixaram consideravelmente nas últimas duas horas, dos 6,8 para os 4,2


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:56)

Por aqui está a parar de chover e a temperatura está a subir muito timidamente está em 3.2ºC e humidade 62%.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 11:57)

Aqui em Carnaxide tenho os mesmos 2.8ºC a chuva é muito miudinha mas a pressão começou a baixar


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 11:58)

As primeiras noticias referentes á neve http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=268409&visual=16    http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/Flocos+de+neve+na+regiao+de+Lisboa.htm


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

Descobri agora estas imagens noutro forum * 



















algures, perto de Lisboa (Odivelas)  







*forum AHO, user Vanquish


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2007 às 12:01)

Mas eu acordei agora e estou a sonhar não estou? Ou vcs tão a brincar? Mas vcs sabem o que sognifica isso_?        Eu tou parvo, amigos ainda têm duvidas do aquecimento?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

Ta a cair agua neve em Setúbal vi flocos minúsculos  a voar


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

Temp. 3,9ºC (-0,6)

Humid. 87%

Vento 23Km NE

Press. 1023 hPa



  apenas...por enquanto


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:07)

LUPER disse:


> Mas eu acordei agora e estou a sonhar não estou? Ou vcs tão a brincar? Mas vcs sabem o que sognifica isso_?        Eu tou parvo, amigos ainda têm duvidas do aquecimento?



Pois já se está a fazer um calendario de neve em Lisboa para o ano é dia 27 de Janeiro    

Estou com 3.3 e humidade 62%.

A pressão 1021hpa.


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 12:08)

em brejos de azeitão, nada! miguel achas que na arrabida temos mais sorte?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:09)

Se isto continuar assim amanhã de manhã vamos todos ter uma surpresa


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 12:10)

Aqui na zona a minima do dia foi há meia hora atrás. Temperaturas agora a subir ligeiramente. 
Acabou a festa ?


----------



## joao matias (28 Jan 2007 às 12:11)

Bem amigos, aqui em sesimbra a temperatura desceu de 6º para 4º.

Chove gelo derretido.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 12:12)

Volto a ouvir trovoada e nas partes escuras da para ver coisinhas minusculas brancas a voar


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:14)

miguel disse:


> Volto a ouvir trovoada e nas partes escuras da para ver coisinhas minusculas brancas a voar



Ela vai voltar


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

F.........-se ... Desculpem lá o abuso, mas não resisti, como é possível, exactamente UM ANO DEPOIS, quando li a notícia não acreditei ...  , jul ... julguei que estava a ver a notícia de 2006  

Ah, grande ANTHIMIO. tenho aqui guardado o jornal "24 HORAS" de 30/01/2006, em que ele afirma que não precisamos de mais 50 anos para voltar a ver nevar em Lisboa (ok, são apenas uns flocos, mas é Neve)

Pois é, LUPER, e este ano o El Niño ajudou a amenizar um pouco as coisas, mas uma coisa é certa, nos últimos Invernos, em todos eles, na Península Ibérica, tem nevado em sítios pouco habituais e onde já naõ nevava há várias décadas ...dá que pensar, não dá?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

Tá a ficar escuro vindo de este a trovoada ta mais perto se chover muito com alguma celula pode cair mais a temperatura


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2007 às 12:22)

Iceberg disse:


> F.........-se ... Desculpem lá o abuso, mas não resisti, como é possível, exactamente UM ANO DEPOIS, quando li a notícia não acreditei ...  , jul ... julguei que estava a ver a notícia de 2006
> 
> Ah, grande ANTHIMIO. tenho aqui guardado o jornal "24 HORAS" de 30/01/2006, em que ele afirma que não precisamos de mais 50 anos para voltar a ver nevar em Lisboa (ok, são apenas uns flocos, mas é Neve)
> 
> Pois é, LUPER, e este ano o El Niño ajudou a amenizar um pouco as coisas, mas uma coisa é certa, nos últimos Invernos, em todos eles, na Península Ibérica, tem nevado em sítios pouco habituais e onde já naõ nevava há várias décadas ...dá que pensar, não dá?


Ela já começou quer queriram quer não queriam


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:23)

Iceberg disse:


> F.........-se ... Desculpem lá o abuso, mas não resisti, como é possível, exactamente UM ANO DEPOIS, quando li a notícia não acreditei ...  , jul ... julguei que estava a ver a notícia de 2006
> 
> Ah, grande ANTHIMIO. tenho aqui guardado o jornal "24 HORAS" de 30/01/2006, em que ele afirma que não precisamos de mais 50 anos para voltar a ver nevar em Lisboa (ok, são apenas uns flocos, mas é Neve)
> 
> Pois é, LUPER, e este ano o El Niño ajudou a amenizar um pouco as coisas, mas uma coisa é certa, nos últimos Invernos, em todos eles, na Península Ibérica, tem nevado em sítios pouco habituais e onde já naõ nevava há várias décadas ...dá que pensar, não dá?



Os senhores do aquecimento (se fosse o meu caso) já estava a dar em maluco e a questionar-me.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 12:24)

Vejam a depressão bem ao largo da nossa costa


----------



## joao matias (28 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Bem se á 10 minutos a temperatura descia de 6 para 4, agora voltou a descer para 3º.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 12:31)

ALERTA AMARELO PARA O DISTRITO DE LISBOA decretado pelo INM.  

Razão: persistência de temperaturas mínimas baixas


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:35)

Aqui por cima nesta zona de Setúba...NEVA pequenos flocos!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

incrivel...parabens sao uns surtudos!  eu e k nao tenho sorte nenhuma a ultima vez k nevou aki foi em 1986!tinha 1 anito de vida!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 12:39)

Aqui a temperatura subiu para 3.4ºC  
Mirones de onde vem essas nuvens??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 12:44)

Outra vez a cairem flocos de neve misturados com chuva.Este ano estamos com sorte....


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

mirones disse:


> Aqui por cima nesta zona de Setúba...NEVA pequenos flocos!!!!



Fixeee ela ainda vai voltar várias vezes hoje...aqui mantem-se a chuva fraca e a subida da temperatura muito timidamente tou com 3.7ºC e humidade 61%.

A pressão está a descer  1021hpa.


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Aqui a temperatura subiu para 3.4ºC
> Mirones de onde vem essas nuvens??




Não dá para ver bem, o céu está completamente cinzento claro. Agora abrandou.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

ppl o inm portugues ja mudou a previsao pra hoje! da neve pro centro e sul a cota 0! www.meteo.pt


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 12:49)

Alteraram a previsão de repente porquê? Erraram mais uma vez? lool

Regiões do Norte:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir
do final da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de nordeste, rodando para leste.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

Regiões do Centro:
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado a partir
da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de leste, soprando forte a muito
forte (50 a 70 km/h) nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva e queda de neve.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

Regiões do Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de nordeste, rodando gradualmente
para o quadrante sul e soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras
altas.
Periodos de chuva e queda de neve.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2007 às 12:51)

Pelas 12.00

Temp. 3,9ºC (-0,6)

Humid. 87%

Vento 23Km NE

Press. 1023 hPa



Agora:

Temp. 4,9ºC (0ºC)

Humid. 89%

Vento 30Km NE

Press. 991 hPa


----------



## joao matias (28 Jan 2007 às 12:51)

Vejam as noticias da 1 hora!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Epá que estupidos já não chega terem o radar desactivado tambem alteram as previsões das correctas para as incorrectas.


----------



## joao matias (28 Jan 2007 às 12:53)

e preparem-se...Lisboa, depois desta chuva miudinha vem a neve!


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 12:55)

Bom diaaaaaaa pessoallllllll... 
Eu só acordei á pouco e não vi nada e acordei pk olhei pro termometro e ele marcava 5,6ºc agora subiu e vai nos 6,5ºc... nem acredito k o IM está a dar neve á cota 0 no centro e sul...


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Alteraram a previsão de repente porquê? Erraram mais uma vez? lool



A isso chama-se nowcasting


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 12:56)

joao matias disse:


> e preparem-se...Lisboa, depois desta chuva miudinha vem a neve!



so para lisboa?e como sabes que vem neve


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

LUPER disse:


> Mas eu acordei agora e estou a sonhar não estou? Ou vcs tão a brincar? Mas vcs sabem o que sognifica isso_?        Eu tou parvo, amigos ainda têm duvidas do aquecimento?



Calma Luper....Só quando os verões começarem a ser mais amenos, aí podemos falar em arrefecimento....E sabes bem que tenho razão...


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 13:00)

Agora aqui não chove a temperatura está nos 3,5ºC no de mercurio e 4,5 na estação...1020hpa


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 13:03)

Em Belas acumulou  com 2ºC aqui com 2,5ºC não nevou mesmo so neve


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 13:05)

miguel disse:


> Em Belas acumulou



    

Os flocos eram bem grandes a cair na zona de belas...pena que a maior parte das imagens sejam de arquivo


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 13:09)

Só a sic deu mais destaque nos outros canais uma miseria


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 13:10)

miguel disse:


> Só a sic deu mais destaque nos outros canais uma miseria



Não tinham imagens...Na TVI ainda deu imagens de um video amador....

E realmente o ano passado nevou bastante mais....


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:11)

Fui dar uma volta num raio de 10KM.
Devo informar que a uma altitude de 300m em alguns locais, não tá a nevar, tá a cair um nevão.
Tenho fotos que irei postar e video também


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:11)

Estou completamente sem palavras, em menos de 1 ano neva 2 vezes em Lisboa


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 13:13)

em Lisboa já nao chove....


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 13:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Não tinham imagens...Na TVI ainda deu imagens de um video amador....
> 
> E realmente o ano passado nevou bastante mais....



Sim e bem mais generalizado aqui não chegou a poder se aplicar a palavra está a nevar foi mais agua que neve  mas o dia ainda não acabou e o frio gelido continua 4ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

Só agora fui ler os post's lá mais para trás, é divertido ler os post's do Pedro Canelas, miguel e duncan por volta das 10h, estavam intrigadissimos com a precipitação e as baixas temperaturas, e a especular se ia acontecer alguma surpresa.... Eu hoje às 7 da manhã estranhei as temperaturas estarem tão baixas mas nem me atrevi a pensar que poderia nevar.

Parabens pessoal, é o que se chama estar em cima do acontecimento !


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:20)

Vince disse:


> Só agora fui ler os post's lá mais para trás, é divertido ler os post's do Pedro Canelas, miguel e duncan por volta das 10h, estavam intrigadissimos com a precipitação e as baixas temperaturas, e a especular se ia acontecer alguma surpresa.... Eu hoje às 7 da manhã estranhei as temperaturas estarem tão baixas mas nem me atrevi a pensar que poderia nevar.
> 
> Parabens pessoal, é o que se chama estar em cima do acontecimento !


´
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=26938#post26938

O Pedro Canelas é a nova Maya do fórum


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:23)

Que Grande Nevão, não são flocos aqui


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Estes tipos da TV tão doidas, neva sem parar


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

Santos disse:


> Que Grande Nevão, não são flocos aqui



Queremos fotos Santos


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

tozequio disse:


> Queremos fotos Santos



Tenho fots e video pra esses gajos verem ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:26)

IM prevê queda de neve a partir das 2 da tarde em Lisboa, deu agora mesmo na TVI


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 13:26)

Vou mandar a me...a das fotos pra tv


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

Bom diaaaaaaa pessoallllllll... 
Eu só acordei á pouco e não vi nada e acordei pk olhei pro termometro e ele marcava 5,6ºc agora subiu e vai nos 6,5ºc... nem acredito k o IM está a dar neve á cota 0 no centro e sul...
Vim agora da rua com a minha cadela e registei 5,3ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 13:28)

http://www.brisa.pt/Brisa/vPT

Sempre podem ir acompanhando a situação.....


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

Santos disse:


> Que Grande Nevão, não são flocos aqui



Como está a temperatura aí ?


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

tozequio disse:


> IM prevê queda de neve a partir das 2 da tarde em Lisboa, deu agora mesmo na TVI



Não percebo ! Às 13:05 estava a SIC em directo do IM, e a senhora do IM estava a dizer o contrário, que as temperaturas iam subir...


----------



## GranNevada (28 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Onde estás Santos ?
Na tua assinatura só aparece Oeste ...
Obrigado !


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Parabéns aos alfacinhas que vêm a sua cidade novamente brindada com o elemento! So aqui acima é que não chega nada..Novo dia de marasmo aqui pelo Porto...Só um aparte..Temos mm que nos juntar e pedir a descentralização do poder,uma vez que de certeza que até neve os políticos pedem p Lisboa..!


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Vince disse:


> Não percebo ! Às 13:05 estava a SIC em directo do IM, e a senhora do IM estava a dizer o contrário, que as temperaturas iam subir...



eu também ouvi...quem é que falou na tvi???


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2007 às 13:37)

Parabéns aos alfacinhas que vêm a sua cidade novamente brindada com o elemento! So aqui acima é que não chega nada..Novo dia de marasmo aqui pelo Porto...Só um aparte..Minha gente do Norte!Temos mm que nos juntar e pedir a descentralização do poder,uma vez que de certeza que até neve os políticos pedem p Lisboa..!E conseguem tê-la!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

Obrigado 
Ao ver os modelos tive uma sensação que o sonho poderia voltar a acontecer.
Esperamos mais para a tarde


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 13:40)

Bom dia a todos
      
Nao consigo deixar de expressar a minha alegria por tudo o que esta a acontecer e lembrar a ironia desta situaçao pois faz practicamente um ano que isto aconteceu
Deveriamos fazer  um abaixo assinado a pedir ao governo que decrete para sempre que todos os anos os dias 28 e 29 como os dias da neve á cota zero - os Portugueses assim o exigem 
Aproveito para dar os parabens a todos que viram nevar, nem que tenha sido água-neve e em particular ao Santos que parece que está a levar a melhor 

Quanto á noticia da TVI que diz que o INM prevê queda de neve em Lisboa a partir das 14 horas, acho sinceramente que é mais uma daquelas noticias sensacionalistas proprias da TVI, mas nunca eu desejei estar tão enganado. 
Abraços


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 13:41)

joaocpais disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Nao consigo deixar de expressar a minha alegria por tudo o que esta a acontecer e lembrar a ironia desta situaçao pois faz practicamente um ano que isto aconteceu
> Deveriamos fazer  um abaixo assinado a pedir ao governo que decrete para sempre que todos os anos os dias 28 e 29 como os dias da neve á cota zero - os Portugueses assim o exigem
> ...



Foi mesmo uma meteorologista do IM que disse isso


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (28 Jan 2007 às 13:42)

Amigos

Estamos comemorando aqui no Brasil esta neve em Lisboa. Estamos comemorando muito ao ver a alegria de vocês. Colocamos na capa do site e tornamos assunto principal do nosso blog dos meteorologistas, onde se sintam convidados a deixar comentários sobre esta neve: 

http://www.metsul.com/blog/?cod_blog=1

Em setembro de 2006, tivemos uma rara precipitação de neve com acumulação na área metropolitana de Porto Alegre, capital do estado do Rio Grande do Sul (terra do Scolari). 

Viva a neve !! Viva Portugal !!!

Alexandre


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 13:52)

Meus amigo, tenho 3,5ºC, i ceu ameaçador, como ja sabem caio agua-neve em setubal, i na arrabida neve, para a tarde espera.se mais, temperatura continua a desxer, i a chuva vem ai


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 13:53)

MetSul Meteorol disse:


> Amigos
> 
> Estamos comemorando aqui no Brasil esta neve em Lisboa. Estamos comemorando muito ao ver a alegria de vocês. Colocamos na capa do site e tornamos assunto principal do nosso blog dos meteorologistas, onde se sintam convidados a deixar comentários sobre esta neve:
> 
> ...



Olá Alexandre
Antes de mais dar-vos os parabens pelo vosso Blog e dizer que podem contar com a malta deste forum para poder abrilhantar o vosso blog quer seja com relatos deste acontecimento quer seja com fotos.
A todos nos une a paixao pela meteorologia e em particular a NEVE  

Abraços desde Portugal


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 13:55)

*Esteve a nevar em Queluz e eu a dormir!!! Mas olhei agora bem para o céu e vê-se neve lá be no alto, espero k chegue ao chao sem derreter *




Quem me faz o ponto da situação???


----------



## tomalino (28 Jan 2007 às 13:55)

Olá pessoal!

Não vi a neve a cair, o meu pai acordou me ao meio dia a dizer que tinha nevado em Lisboa! 

Também ouvi as notícias da tvi, e não tenho muitas esperanças que volte a nevar, mas enfim, estou com a máquina a postos para qualquer eventualidade 

Parou de chover em Lisboa, mas o céu está da cor da neve: branco


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 13:56)

tozequio disse:


> Foi mesmo uma meteorologista do IM que disse isso



Tozequio perante a tua a afirmaçao baseada nas palavras do IM so me resta dizer  

Vou continuar a sonhar


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu agora para os 4.4ºC mas pressão baixou para 1020hPa


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

vaga disse:


> Meus amigo, tenho 3,5ºC, i ceu ameaçador, como ja sabem caio agua-neve em setubal, i na arrabida neve, para a tarde espera.se mais, temperatura continua a desxer, i a chuva vem ai



bem eu hoje e k não posso ir a serra, vaga aproveita


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

PEssoal só tenho uma coisa a dizer:     

Quando mesmo por cá não havia muitas esperanças, eis que tivemos uma grande surpresa. Bem estranhei de manhã estar a chover, quando ontem o IM previa sol, mas isso nestas ocasiões já é normal... 

Vamos a ver se ainda me calha alguma coisa para aqui, por enquanto na Serra D'Aire ainda só chove, vamos ver esta tarde...


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 14:04)

vaga disse:


> Meus amigo, tenho 3,5ºC, i ceu ameaçador, como ja sabem caio agua-neve em setubal, i na arrabida neve, para a tarde espera.se mais, temperatura continua a desxer, i a chuva vem ai




Vaga eu tambem estou na zona de Setubal mais concretamente no Pinhal Novo, infelizmente por aqui ainda nao vi cair água-neve provavelmente porque estava a dormir 
Preciso de te perguntar duas coisas: gostaria de saber se confirmaste que nevou ou esta a nevar na Arrabida?
E gostaria de saber em que te baseias pra dizer que vem aí mais chuva, uma vez que estive a ver a imagem de satelite e parece que a nebulosidade já passou por aqui e já está mais a norte?

abraços


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

aqui sigo com 4.6, ´ceu encoberto parece cinza claro


----------



## madzoid (28 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

Aqui perto de Torres Vedras caiu alguns flocos com neve, a serra de montenjunto (666 MTS) é que tem bastante, metade dela, é lindo.


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

joaocpais disse:


> Vaga eu tambem estou na zona de Setubal mais concretamente no Pinhal Novo, infelizmente por aqui ainda nao vi cair água-neve provavelmente porque estava a dormir
> Preciso de te perguntar duas coisas: gostaria de saber se confirmaste que nevou ou esta a nevar na Arrabida?
> E gostaria de saber em que te baseias pra dizer que vem aí mais chuva, uma vez que estive a ver a imagem de satelite e parece que a nebulosidade já passou por aqui e já está mais a norte?
> 
> abraços





Boas, epa amigo, é assim, durante a manha caio agua-neve em setubal, na cidade! A serra esta a 500 m de altitude se cai agua-neve ao nivel do mar, certamente a 500 m neva, eu neste momento tenho 3,5ºC, por isso la na serra estao a volta da 0ºC. Quanto a chuva a frente da manha ja passou, mas ao fim da tarde vai haver mais chuva como indica os modelos, agora é sou uma questao de tempo, pois as temperaturas a apartir das 16:30...17:00 devem começar a baixar, i os modelos prevem chuva para principio de noite i madrugada, é so uma questao de aguardar, i esperança de novamente ver alguma coisa


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Paço Arcos/Oeiras só chuva muito fria, mas eu estou quase à cota zero ao pé do mar.
> 
> Mas as temperaturas baixaram consideravelmente nas últimas duas horas, dos 6,8 para os 4,2



olha que aqui na zona de oeiras tb caiu bem agua-neve perto das 11.30 mais coisa menos coisa. e eu que o diga que levei com ela na cara a jogar a bola em carcavelos  

PS:ah! es tu que tens a estaçao de oeiras no wunderground?  ta onde? eheheh


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 14:22)

vaga disse:


> Boas, epa amigo, é assim, durante a manha caio agua-neve em setubal, na cidade! A serra esta a 500 m de altitude se cai agua-neve ao nivel do mar, certamente a 500 m neva, eu neste momento tenho 3,5ºC, por isso la na serra estao a volta da 0ºC. Quanto a chuva a frente da manha ja passou, mas ao fim da tarde vai haver mais chuva como indica os modelos, agora é sou uma questao de tempo, pois as temperaturas a apartir das 16:30...17:00 devem começar a baixar, i os modelos prevem chuva para principio de noite i madrugada, é so uma questao de aguardar, i esperança de novamente ver alguma coisa



Ok Vaga, eu perguntei apenas para saber se havia alguma acumulaçao de neve na Arrabida porque estava a pensar ir lá mas provavelmente nao acumulou nada e como agora já nao chove nao faz sentido ir lá...
Confesso que ainda nao vi os modelos mas se eles apontam pra mais chuva á tarde e descida de temperartura, vou ficar a aguardar


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 14:23)

joaocpais disse:


> Ok Vaga, eu perguntei apenas para saber se havia alguma acumulaçao de neve na Arrabida porque estava a pensar ir lá mas provavelmente nao acumulou nada e como agora já nao chove nao faz sentido ir lá...
> Confesso que ainda nao vi os modelos mas se eles apontam pra mais chuva á tarde e descida de temperartura, vou ficar a aguardar



É preciso é calma      O potencial está lá


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

joaocpais disse:


> Ok Vaga, eu perguntei apenas para saber se havia alguma acumulaçao de neve na Arrabida porque estava a pensar ir lá mas provavelmente nao acumulou nada e como agora já nao chove nao faz sentido ir lá...
> Confesso que ainda nao vi os modelos mas se eles apontam pra mais chuva á tarde e descida de temperartura, vou ficar a aguardar




a esta hora a Arrabida ja ta intrasitavel


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 14:26)

mocha disse:


> a esta hora a Arrabida ja ta intrasitavel



  vou ver se dou lá um saltinho


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 14:29)

Nas câmaras da Brisa vê-se cair neve na A1 na zona de Torres Novas, Serra Minde.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 14:30)

mocha disse:


> a esta hora a Arrabida ja ta intrasitavel



Achas?  Foi assim tanto? 
Confimem-me la alguma coisa por favor!


----------



## Hawk (28 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

Na Covilhã nem um pingo nem um floco... Alguém sabe se pode chegar alguma coisa aqui?


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

tozequio disse:


> Foi mesmo uma meteorologista do IM que disse isso



Não percebo então. Se calhar foi então a mesma pessoa que uma hora antes disse que não estava previsto mais neve. Será que mudaram de opinião numa hora ?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

Para esta tarde a chuva e neve a cotas baixas vai para a zona centro para a zona da grande Lisboa não vejo para já grande coisa para a noite pode melhorar e até as 6 horas ainda vejo potencial pelo menos ainda temos uma bolsa mto fria nas capas altas


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

Miguel imagem retirada do Worl Wind   

Por aqui céu muito nubaldo a ameaçar chuva com neve á mistura...

Estou com 4.9ºC   e humidade 51%.

A humidade continua a descer 1019hpa.


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

joaocpais disse:


> Achas?  Foi assim tanto?
> Confimem-me la alguma coisa por favor!



não sei tou simplesmente na palhaçada, porque o ano passado foi assim toda a gente foi pra arrabida, e tava tamanho transito que nem no verão me lembro de ver tantos carros.
não sei se caiu mas deve de ter nevado por la, se eu tivesse carro ja la tava 
eu tava a dormir, devia de ter um despertador que me avisasse quando tivesse quase a nevar, não estava nada a espera disto


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

Miguel,
Onde arrajaste esta imagem de satelite. Está muito fixe


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

Então e fotos? Venham lá elas...


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

rozzo disse:


> olha que aqui na zona de oeiras tb caiu bem agua-neve perto das 11.30 mais coisa menos coisa. e eu que o diga que levei com ela na cara a jogar a bola em carcavelos



Conseguiste ter chuteiras para jogar, ou chegou atrasado???


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 14:37)

Curiosamente a região mais fria do país neste momento é a região de Lisboa!!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 14:39)

Mário Barros nesta zona de Queluz não cai nada!!!!


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 14:40)

ja vou com 4.3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 14:42)

Bempor aki sigo com 5,5ºc e vou dar uma volta pra ver se acontece algo... 
Não me parece mas...


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 14:44)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Miguel,
> Onde arrajaste esta imagem de satelite. Está muito fixe



É um programa muito fixe Worl Wind  tipo google earth


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Conseguiste ter chuteiras para jogar, ou chegou atrasado???



atrasado claro  
mas tambem primeiro que alguem se mexesse, tal era o frio, e tal era o espanto do pessoal com a "agua-neve" (ja agora, afinal qual é o termo correcto para isto em português?? isto no weatheronline apareceria como sleet ou snowy rain.. agora em tuga?? )   
nunca pensei jogar a bola com neve a cair em lisboa, mas afinal é possivel 

pela imagem de satelite nao me parece é que venha mta mais precipitacao agora aqui em lx   se calhar so pra noite?  mas provavelmente ja nao estara este ar frio  
mas quem sabe.. milagre parte III?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Zoelae disse:


> Mário Barros nesta zona de Queluz não cai nada!!!!



Pois mas já caiu  e vai voltar a cair não tarda muito.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:47)

alias até ja tou a ver bocados de azul no ceu..  
pessoal ai a Norte de lx, soprem la pra baixo pa


----------



## RTC (28 Jan 2007 às 14:48)

Já sei que neva em Montejunto. E no cadaval, será que também? 
O Santos nunca mais apareceu!  
Vou para lá entretanto. Espero ter sorte


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:49)

Aqui em Azeitão 4,5º a temperatura tem vindo a subir lentamente, céu encoberto, mas já não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 14:50)

rozzo disse:


> atrasado claro
> mas tambem primeiro que alguem se mexesse, tal era o frio, e tal era o espanto do pessoal com a "agua-neve" (ja agora, afinal qual é o termo correcto para isto em português?? isto no weatheronline apareceria como sleet ou snowy rain.. agora em tuga?? )
> nunca pensei jogar a bola com neve a cair em lisboa, mas afinal é possivel
> 
> ...



Não mandes o ar frio tão cedo embora porque ele quando chegar a noite só se vai intenseficar e a chuva tambem


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 14:51)

Miguel, 
Podes dizer-me como arranjo esse programa?

Aqui a temperatura vai subindo agora 4.8ºC


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 14:52)

o INM coloca nas previsões:
"Periodos de chuva e queda de neve", isto quer dizer k a neve pode ocorrer à cota 0!?


Pelo que vejo nas temperaturas de superfície das diversas estações, parece que o ar frio é mto localizado, não tardará mto em subir a temperatura


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

rozzo disse:


> atrasado claro


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

Zoelae disse:


> o INM coloca nas previsões:
> "Periodos de chuva e queda de neve", isto quer dizer k a neve pode ocorrer à cota 0!?



Mas pá à bocado a mulher tava a dizer que a neve não se  ia repetir ai ai a confusão que vai naquele instituto


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não mandes o ar frio tão cedo embora porque ele quando chegar a noite só se vai intenseficar e a chuva tambem



vamos la ver.. espero que sim.. mas tenho as minhas duvidas, isto ta mm no limiar entre o ar frio e o quente.. em faro ja tao mais de 10º.. e isto ta a vir de sul.. mais tarde ou mais cedo o "calor" vai vencer.. vamos ver se ha mais 1 milagrezito e ainda precipita com este frio..


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Miguel,
> Podes dizer-me como arranjo esse programa?
> 
> Aqui a temperatura vai subindo agora 4.8ºC



baixas a partir deste link http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/  
 aqui vai subindo 5ºC e o céu já tem pequenas abertas não tarda está sol 1018hpa


----------



## Hawk (28 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

Na Covilhã começam a cair os primeiros flocos!!


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 14:56)

aquela célula trará aguinha gelada?


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

dj_alex disse:


>



entao tu ai a porta de monsanto e nao foste la acima? se ate aqui caiu 1 bocado, la em cima de certezinha caiu neve mesmo neve.. ja o ano passado passei ai ao pe do colombo era mais chuva que neve.. subi aquele pouquinho de nada que parece a serra de monsanto.. e era puro nevão!  
vou-te despedir! na volta ja tinhas ai umas grandas fotos se la tivesses ido!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 14:59)

rozzo disse:


> vamos la ver.. espero que sim.. mas tenho as minhas duvidas, isto ta mm no limiar entre o ar frio e o quente.. em faro ja tao mais de 10º.. e isto ta a vir de sul.. mais tarde ou mais cedo o "calor" vai vencer.. vamos ver se ha mais 1 milagrezito e ainda precipita com este frio..



O que são 10 graus em Faro são temperaturas totalmente anormais e não te esqueças que o vento vem de espanha e a pressão está a baixar.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2007 às 15:01)

boas por aqui caem umas farrapas 100% neve


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 15:01)

Hugo Santos disse:


> aquela célula trará aguinha gelada?



Eu tambem estava com esperanças nessa massa nubulosa mas se reparares ela é mto menos compacta que a da frente que passou de manha 
por isso nao parece que venha aí nada


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

rozzo disse:


> entao tu ai a porta de monsanto e nao foste la acima? se ate aqui caiu 1 bocado, la em cima de certezinha caiu neve mesmo neve.. ja o ano passado passei ai ao pe do colombo era mais chuva que neve.. subi aquele pouquinho de nada que parece a serra de monsanto.. e era puro nevão!
> vou-te despedir! na volta ja tinhas ai umas grandas fotos se la tivesses ido!



Ainda não me tinha arranjado.....  

De qualquer maneira no 7º andar nota-se mais do que no R/C


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

ATENÇAO AMIGOS A REALIDADE É ESTA:
A TEMPERATURA AQUI PASSOU DE 5,5 Cº PARA 10,1Cº EM UMA HORA PORTANTO PODEM IR TIRANDO O CAVALINHO DA NEVE PORQUE ELA JÁ NAO VEM PARA AQUI E AGORA JA ESTA A APARECER O SOL...ACHO QUE VOU CHORAR


----------



## tomalino (28 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

Realmente, alex...o rozzo tem razão! 
Eu estava a dormir não podia fazer nada!


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 15:07)

joaocpais disse:


> ATENÇAO AMIGOS A REALIDADE É ESTA:
> A TEMPERATURA AQUI PASSOU DE 5,5 Cº PARA 10,1Cº EM UMA HORA PORTANTO PODEM IR TIRANDO O CAVALINHO DA NEVE PORQUE ELA JÁ NAO VEM PARA AQUI E AGORA JA ESTA A APARECER O SOL...ACHO QUE VOU CHORAR



Agente depois ve isso, olha eu desci de 5ºC para 4,8ºC


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 15:08)

tomalino disse:


> Realmente, alex...o rozzo tem razão!
> Eu estava a dormir não podia fazer nada!



Mas voçes querem os dois levar porrada????


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (28 Jan 2007 às 15:14)

Amigos

Em 4 de setembro de 2006 tivemos um incrível, simplesmente incrível, episódio de neve na área metropolitana de Porto Alegre, capital do estado do Rio Grande do Sul e fundada por açorianos no século XVIII. Nevou com temperatura próxima de zero na Serra (áreas de 800 a 1.100 metros), mas na área metropolitana de Porto Alegre que está entre 10 e 150 metros de altitude a neve caiu em alguns pontos com temperatura ao redor dos 10 graus positivos. A nebulosidade é importante, mas o tipo de nuvens também. Naquele dia, sob influência de um profundo sistema de baixa pressão na costa do Rio Grande do Sul (vejam que esta baixa na costa portuguesa parece estar se intensificando), havia sol e daqui a pouco o tempo ficava mais fechado com TCus e até CBs. Chegou a ocorrer neve com trovoadas e 10 graus. Certo que em algumas áreas foi apenas sleet e pelotas de neve, mas em alguns locais ao nível do mar caíram flocos de neve. A instabilidade em circulação oceânica tende a aumentar à tarde com o aquecimento diurno e o maior desenvolvimento vertical da nebulosidade. 

As iamgens da neve de 4 de setembro no Sul do Brasil podem ser vistas neste link:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=243

Abração


----------



## tomalino (28 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

"Os aguaceiros de neve podem ocorrer enquanto as temperaturas não equilibrarem, uma vez que a precipitação cai em forma de neve quando encontra temperaturas baixas, disse.

A partir do meio da tarde de hoje, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 500 a 700 metros no Centro do país.

Segunda-feira apenas deverá nevar nas regiões acima dos 1.000 metros, subindo progressivamente até cair apenas nos pontos mais elevados da Serra da Estrela, acrescentou".

Diario Digital

Mas eles decidem-se ou quê??


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 15:16)

GranNevada disse:


> Onde estás Santos ?
> Na tua assinatura só aparece Oeste ...
> Obrigado !



Olá GranNevada, estou na zona de Sobral de Monte Agraço


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 15:20)

Está a aqui, está a nevar em Manteigas.
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 15:20)

madzoid disse:


> Aqui perto de Torres Vedras caiu alguns flocos com neve, a serra de montenjunto (666 MTS) é que tem bastante, metade dela, é lindo.



Madzoid tás onde em Torres Vedras?


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 15:23)

aqui a temp ja subiu pra 5ºC, o sol ta a querer aparecer.
onde anda o KIM? ainda a caça da neve?


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2007 às 15:24)

agora já falam na tv da neve   tem de nevar em lisboa para falarem da neve  
por aqui caem aguaceiros de neve, espero que a frente que passou por ai
venha rapidamente para aqui


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 15:25)

Onde deve ter caído um nevão foi na Serra de Monchique não? Alguém tem informações??


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2007 às 15:25)

Olá a todos.

Aqui pela a ilha de São Miguel, a temperatura está à volta dos 13, 14 graus, com um indice de humidade nos 68%. Como acontece muitas vezes, não há sol, o tempo está nublado.

Mas para quem não sabe aqui fazem as 4 estações num dia   

Essa neve que está a caír para aí vai para norte?

Vi nas previsões do instituto de meteorologia que amanhã no norte a temperatura vai baixar, para Braga diz 9 de máxima. Será que na minha cidade vai haver alguma surpresa?? Alguem me poderá dizer alguma coisa sobre isso?

E para o carnaval já há previsões??


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

Aqui agora tenho abertas e algum sol mas vai ficar do novo céu coberto não tarda muito... a pressão baixou 1017hpa agora a temperatura também a subir mas ligeiramente agora 6,8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 15:41)




----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

Boas, por Bragança vamos com 6,1 graus. O céu está a ficar encoberto, será que tb vamos ter sorte...? 

[img=http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/1977/dsc01496ru9.th.jpg]


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn121.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn122.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn124.png

Potencial tem


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Bem pessoal já viram quanto tempo essa baixa vai ficar aí "parada" segundo o GFS??


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 15:59)

Minho disse:


> Bem pessoal já viram quanto tempo essa baixa vai ficar aí "parada" segundo o GFS??



Eu já vi, é impressionante mesmo


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2007 às 16:03)

ca para mim ela vai ao atlantico carregar forças para voltar e entrar em grande    
a ver se tenho sorte pela noite pois aqui mais a norte ainda so cairam uns aguaceiros de neve  
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp#


----------



## duncan (28 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

vaga disse:


> Eu já vi, é impressionante mesmo



com este andamento ainda vamos ter outra supresa para a noite e madrugada


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

Bem, por aqui tive mínima de -0.1ºC e máxima de 11.6ºC e neste momento ainda vou com 9.8º e céu muito cinzento, aliás já caiu há pouco uns chuviscos. Não me parece que o Norte vá ter sorte esta noite (pelo menos a cotas tão baixas)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

duncan disse:


> com este andamento ainda vamos ter outra supresa para a noite e madrugada



Pois ela agora foi tomar o chá das 17h e já volta


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

Atenção, atenção, a temperatura aqui esteve a subir desde as 11:30 e agora começou a baixar de novo.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

Por aqui céu muito nubaldo.

Tou com 6.1ºC  e algum sol humidade 47% o vento mantem-se intenso.

A pressão continua a descer está em 1018hpa (isto promete )


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Vince disse:


> Atenção, atenção, a temperatura aqui esteve a subir desde as 11:30 e agora começou a baixar de novo.



pois é, e tá giro, que parece que tamos no "olho" dum furacão.. hehe 
brincadeirinha, mas ta giro pq ta completamente limpo o ceu aqui e num raio relativamente pequeno, e dp ta tudo nublado a volta


----------



## tomalino (28 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

Rozzo tira fotos!


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

eu é k vou fazer cha ta um


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

rozzo disse:


> pois é, e tá giro, que parece que tamos no "olho" dum furacão.. hehe
> brincadeirinha, mas ta giro pq ta completamente limpo o ceu aqui e num raio relativamente pequeno, e dp ta tudo nublado a volta



Estava a pensar exactamente no mesmo. A rotação na animação do Satelite está espectacular.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

Vince disse:


> Estava a pensar exactamente no mesmo. A rotação na animação do Satelite está espectacular.



ja se foi o "olho"  
ja ta bastante nublado! 
mas ó vince, tu moras onde? nao viste a água-neve?   tavas distraido


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

Pessoal do Centro e do Sul, afinal neste momento está a nevar onde?


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Pessoal do Centro e do Sul, afinal neste momento está a nevar onde?



Ainda em lado nehum, ainda


----------



## mocha (28 Jan 2007 às 16:52)

nao aqui ta a fazer sol mt timidamente, mas vejo umas nuvens escuras, será?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

mocha disse:


> nao aqui ta a fazer sol mt timidamente, mas vejo umas nuvens escuras, será?



Vem muitas nuvens de sul para norte que estão a cobrir o ceu de novo aqui por setubal mas estas não vão deixar nada!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Boas 

Os modelos das 12h voltam a colocar a mesma situação a partir das 18h.
Será??? 






O ceu começou novamente a ficar nublado e a temperatura voltou a descer ...6.1ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 17:02)

Que tal...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 17:12)

Boas,

Como estamos na margem sul?


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 17:19)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como estamos na margem sul?



Aqui vou com 6,9ºC 1016hpa ceu muito nublado junto ao mar e pouco nublado no interior


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 17:23)

Boa tarde a todos!!

Parabéns â malta que teve neve. 

Por aqui neve nem vê-la, esperar pela noite e madrugada.

Tou com 7,5º e com umas nuvens carregadinhas a caminho.


----------



## Luis França (28 Jan 2007 às 17:49)

Cá pra mim vem aí outra dose...


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

rozzo disse:


> ja se foi o "olho"
> ja ta bastante nublado!
> mas ó vince, tu moras onde? nao viste a água-neve?   tavas distraido



Pois, o "olho" foi-se em 15-30m, ainda saí de casa para um ponto mais alto para tirar uma foto, mas quando cheguei ao local já estava a ficar encoberto. 
De qualquer forma, do lado direito via-se uma bela banda de nuvens que são as que aparecem também nas imagens do satélite, e do lado esquerdo havia umas nuvens completamente diferentes, com umas formações curiosas, com precipitação em altura, que não ficaram registadas na foto. Ao centro, lá ao fundo, para os lados da Fonte da telha, pareceu-me ver cortinas de chuva.





(Foto tirada em Paço de Arcos, virado para o Sul)

Quanto à água-neve em Oeiras, não vi de facto, mas estou mesmo junto ao mar. Mesmo no ano passado, aqui não vi, estou mesmo junto ao mar, mas a uns meros 2000m daqui ao pé do Oeiras Parque já vi . Portanto não me admira que tenha caido tb hoje de manhã.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 18:03)

Por aqui 8.3ºC e céu encoberto, parece que mais uma vez o Centro-Sul e o Sul é que se ficaram a rir


----------



## Seavoices (28 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

Neste momento estou em Sintra, perto das Azenhas e tenho 6.0 graus com tendência a baixar. Tempo de este e novamente a ficar encoberto. Dado que centro da depressão se encontra a oeste da zona de Lisboa/Setúbal e dado estar a 'alimentar-se' parece que durante a noite vamos novamente ter festa!

     

PS - Quando é que metem smileys com flocos de neve? Já começa a fazer sentido


----------



## ALV72 (28 Jan 2007 às 18:14)

Por aqui 6º e começam a caír algumas pingas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2007 às 18:15)

Isso era bom que acontecesse! Fiquei mto frustrado com este ultimo temporal... Não nevou nada no norte do país, mto estranho quando vejo na TV a Galiza debaixo de 70 cm de neve, neve a cair em Madrid, Valencia e hoje aqui em Lisboa... Em Chaves nem chuva quanto mais neve...  Agora vai se meter o anticiclone, por isso não acredito que tenhamos neve... Mas é preciso ter esperança, o Fevereiro é tramado :P as maiores nevadas k vi em Chaves foram sempre em Fevereiro...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Isto está tudo ao contrário.. o pessoal de Lisboa e arredores parece que está a teclar de algures no interior do País


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à água-neve em Oeiras, não vi de facto, mas estou mesmo junto ao mar. Mesmo no ano passado, aqui não vi, estou mesmo junto ao mar, mas a uns meros 2000m daqui ao pé do Oeiras Parque já vi . Portanto não me admira que tenha caido tb hoje de manhã.




faz sentido  
o que vi hoje tb pouco foi, no maximo metade chuva metade neve! mas por acaso tava ali a 200m da praia, no St.Julians School, e ainda durou uns 10/15min! 
pois o ano passado nao vi nevar aqui em Oeiras, pois andava por Sintra e Monsanto a ve-la   aqui nas Palmeiras os meus pais realmente dizem que pouquissima neve caiu.. culpinha do sr. mar


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Por Bragança vamos com 3,8 graus, está a ficar mto frio mas neve nem vê-la...


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Boas, por aqui 11,4ºC; 1025hpa; céu nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2007 às 18:24)

Gostei de ver os meninos do IM a dizer q estavam impressinados por estar a nevar em Lx, sou de uma zona fronteiriça e vejo a meteo espanhola e sabem uma coisa, os tugas erram sempre as cotas de neve... os espanhois têm mais pontaria. ja no ano passado aqui nada s falava mas em espanha as previsoes indicavam neve a qualquer cota na peninsula e foi o que aconteceu... Estranho? Talvez Não!


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 18:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Gostei de ver os meninos do IM a dizer q estavam impressinados por estar a nevar em Lx, sou de uma zona fronteiriça e vejo a meteo espanhola e sabem uma coisa, os tugas erram sempre as cotas de neve... os espanhois têm mais pontaria. ja no ano passado aqui nada s falava mas em espanha as previsoes indicavam neve a qualquer cota na peninsula e foi o que aconteceu... Estranho? Talvez Não!



No ano passado como poderás ver pelos tópicos de Janeiro de 2006, grande parte dos membros do fórum já tinham uma noção de que a cota 0 era um cenário muito provável, o que se veio a verificar. Agora em relação à situação de hoje, acho que a esmagadora maioria dos membros foi apanhada de surpresa, tal como o IM foi...

Mas no essencial concordo contigo, um dos grandes problemas do IM nas previsões é a definição da cota de neve, parece que têm medo de "arriscar" cotas de neve baixas. Na previsão detalhada que actualizaram hoje nem sequer colocaram uma cota de neve, ao menos assim não são surpreendidos


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

Bem pessoal
vim agora da Arrabida e de facto vi muito branco mas apenas dos calhaus porque neve nem ve-la, ainda fui pela serra acima pra apanhar uma nuvem preta que por lá andava a deitar umas pinguinhas mas quando cheguei lá acima a sacana ja tinha fugido 
Agora o que eu posso confirmar é que la do alto da serra se via uma massa nubulosa bem preta que vinha desde este e envolvendo todo o sul, alguma alma caridosa me pode dizer o que podemos esperar desta bendita nuvem? 
E já agora á malta que tá em Setubal estejam atentos porque voces hoje são a nossa primeira equipa de observaçao, uma vez que me parece que as nuvens estão a entrar por aí


----------



## Zico (28 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

Luis França disse:


> Cá pra mim vem aí outra dose...



Boas,

vem outra dose de quê ? Desde a hora de almoço que não chove uma pinga aqui em Alfragide, bastante frio, tempo relativamente tenebroso, mas mais nada....Palpites ?


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

tozequio disse:


> No ano passado como poderás ver pelos tópicos de Janeiro de 2006, grande parte dos membros do fórum já tinham uma noção de que a cota 0 era um cenário muito provável, o que se veio a verificar. Agora em relação à situação de hoje, acho que a esmagadora maioria dos membros foi apanhada de surpresa, tal como o IM foi...
> 
> Mas no essencial concordo contigo, um dos grandes problemas do IM nas previsões é a definição da cota de neve, parece que têm medo de "arriscar" cotas de neve baixas. Na previsão detalhada que actualizaram hoje nem sequer colocaram uma cota de neve, ao menos assim não são surpreendidos




Segundo parece no ano passado a cota de neve baixa tinha sido prevista nos modelos mas o IM não quis acreditar e como tal não colocou na previsão. E este episódio? Será que até aos modelos de mesoescala escapou?


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

Para esta noite alguns sites já anunciam neve para Bragança, será? Alguém tem mais dados?

http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/POXX0038?x=10&y=12


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 18:42)

Aqui o ceu ta carregado, e a temperatura a descer 

Neste momento tenho 6.6º e um vento gélido.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Boas pessoal, esta tarde andei pela arrábida pra ver como tava o tempo, já eram 17h00 e a temp mais baixa k registei foi de 5,9ºc.
Agora tou pela Amora e tenho 7,1ºc e já alguma chuva a .cair


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

Amigos... se voces vissem o boletim meteo na TV3 (tv da catalunha) ou mm da Tele Madrid que emitem livremente na Hispasat voces veriam o k é 1 serviço meteo de qualidade, com camaras em Directo, fotos enviadas pelos espectadores, mapas animados com informaçoes concretas, aqui nem sequer ha 1 boletim meteo, não sao dignos desse nome, pois dizem absolutamente nada. Parece k isso vai mudar em breve na RTP, mas so acredito vendo!


----------



## Mago (28 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

Boas
Por aqui tive minima de -3,2ºC e agora tenho +2,6ºC
O céu esteve limpo mas agora já está cheio de nuvens
1022hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 18:49)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 7.0ºC mas mal começe a chover vai baixar  e a humidade 49%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 18:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, esta tarde andei pela arrábida pra ver como tava o tempo, já eram 17h00 e a temp mais baixa k registei foi de 5,9ºc.
> Agora tou pela Amora e tenho 7,1ºc e já alguma chuva a .cair



Já chove na Amora?!!!
Mas infelizmente com as temperaturas na area da grande Lisboa a rondarem os 6ºc a 7ºc nao me parecem que vá suceder algo, resta esperar que elas baixem mais só que se calhar depois já não há precipitaçaõ


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2007 às 18:54)

Aqui pelo Norte vamos ter que criar um cordão humano...so um milagre nos pode descer as temperaturas subitamente...


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 18:56)

É assim, a mim por vezes incomodam-me as criticas ao IM. Nisto do clima é muito fácil criticar, porque se há alguma coisa onde as coisas são dinâmicas e imprevisiveis, essa coisa é o clima. Veem-se criticas por defeito, como se veem por excesso. Ainda ontem ou anteontem havia pessoal aqui a criticar as cotas de neve no interior do Alentejo e Beira Baixa e apesar de no forum ninguém estar à espera, o que é facto é que nevou em Barrancos, etc.

Hoje, acho que ninguém estava à espera que aquela frente vinda de Sul trouxesse temperaturas tão baixas a ponto de fazer cair neve. Uma coisa é a realidade espanhola, outra coisa é a nossa realidade, com um imenso oceano por todos os lados. 

Eu acho que o IM como todos os institutos deste género, acho eu que devem ser conservadores nas suas análises. Mesmo sendo conservadores, como podemos ver, estão sempre sujeitos a criticas, quer por defeito, quer por excesso. Se não fossem conservadores e cautelosas, então imaginem a violência das criticas....

E finalmente, acho que nos últimos tempos eles teem melhorado bastante. Aquela mudança para alerta amarelo em Lisboa em pleno Domingo seria impensável há uns anos atrás.

Aquilo que eu como cidadão contribuinte tenho a dizer mal do IM é muito diferente e simples: estamos sem um único radar a funcionar neste momento. Isso sim é escandaloso. Mas a culpa se calhar nem é dos desgraçados do IM..


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 18:56)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Aqui pelo Norte vamos ter que criar um cordão humano...so um milagre nos pode descer as temperaturas subitamente...



Nós devemos estar amaldiçoados, esta deve ser a única zona do país onde não nevou nos últimos 2 anos


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2007 às 19:00)

tozequio disse:


> Nós devemos estar amaldiçoados, esta deve ser a única zona do país onde não nevou nos últimos 2 anos



É incrivel..Enfim,sem comentarios..!Eu as vezes evito olhar p os modelos p ver se  posso ser surpreendido,mas a nossa sorte não é esta..Espero é que quando vier, que nos deixe BEM atolados debaixo de 2 metros d neve..!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 19:01)

Vince disse:


> É assim, a mim por vezes incomodam-me as criticas ao IM. Nisto do clima é muito fácil criticar, porque se há alguma coisa onde as coisas são dinâmicas e imprevisiveis, essa coisa é o clima. Veem-se criticas por defeito, como se veem por excesso. Ainda ontem ou anteontem havia pessoal aqui a criticar as cotas de neve no interior do Alentejo e Beira Baixa e apesar de no forum ninguém estar à espera, o que é facto é que nevou em Barrancos, etc.
> 
> Hoje, acho que ninguém estava à espera que aquela frente vinda de Sul trouxesse temperaturas tão baixas a ponto de fazer cair neve. Uma coisa é a realidade espanhola, outra coisa é a nossa realidade, com um imenso oceano por todos os lados.
> 
> ...




Completamente de acordo Vince 
E se eles dissessem que ia nevar á cota zero e se depois se enganassem as criticas ainda seriam piores do que aquelas que sao feitas agora.
Como voces bem sabem estes fenomenos sao muito localizados e podem nestas situações nevar numa localidade á cota zero e se calhar noutra localidade nas proximidades nem sequer chegar a nevar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2007 às 19:06)

Vince disse:


> É assim, a mim por vezes incomodam-me as criticas ao IM. Nisto do clima é muito fácil criticar, porque se há alguma coisa onde as coisas são dinâmicas e imprevisiveis, essa coisa é o clima. Veem-se criticas por defeito, como se veem por excesso. Ainda ontem ou anteontem havia pessoal aqui a criticar as cotas de neve no interior do Alentejo e Beira Baixa e apesar de no forum ninguém estar à espera, o que é facto é que nevou em Barrancos, etc.
> 
> Hoje, acho que ninguém estava à espera que aquela frente vinda de Sul trouxesse temperaturas tão baixas a ponto de fazer cair neve. Uma coisa é a realidade espanhola, outra coisa é a nossa realidade, com um imenso oceano por todos os lados.
> 
> ...



*****


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 19:06)

Minho disse:


> Segundo parece no ano passado a cota de neve baixa tinha sido prevista nos modelos mas o IM não quis acreditar e como tal não colocou na previsão. E este episódio? Será que até aos modelos de mesoescala escapou?



acho que neste caso era mais complicado, alias foi tudo mesmo no "limite".. dum lado o ar frio que ca tem andado, do outro a depressaozinha que ja tava prevista com precipitaçao, mas nem tava assim tanto frio, e nem os modelos davam temperaturas mt baixas aos 850hPa! alias mm ca em baixo nunca teve assim tanto frio. foi de facto surpreendente, e os aguaceiros foram bem generosos para nos dar neve a cotas baixas com estas condiçoes! 
a do ano passado parecia-me mt mais evidente e facil de "arriscar". acho que nem os espanhois no INM hoje arriscariam neve em LX !
de qq maneira acho que com um bocadinho de atençao, apesar de nao parecer mt provavel acontecer (alias ate mt pouco provavel), parecia uma possibilidade nao totalmente a descartar a neve de hj!  (admito que la no fundo, embora muitissimo pouco acreditasse, tinha 1 pontinha de esperança )
alias, o seringador tinha feito 1 analise a situaçao de hj bastante razoavel e explicativa(ha uns 2 ou 3 dias atras), se nao me engano


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

Vejam o alerta amarelo só para Lisboa dado pelo IM


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Vejam o alerta amarelo só para Lisboa dado pelo IM



Já tinha visto, de facto é brutal mas so confirma o que os modelos preveem, ou seja a iso -30 a abarcar a zona litoral na area da grande Lisboa, região Oeste e Peninsula de Setubal.


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

rozzo disse:


> acho que neste caso era mais complicado, alias foi tudo mesmo no "limite".. dum lado o ar frio que ca tem andado, do outro a depressazinha que ja tava prevista com precipitaçao, mas nem tava assim tanto frio, e nem os modelos davam temperaturas mt baixas aos 850hPa! alias mm ca em baixo nunca teve assim tanto frio. foi de facto surpreendente, e os aguaceiros foram bem generosos para nos dar neve a cotas baixas com estas condiçoes!
> a do ano passado parecia-me mt mais evidente e facil de "arriscar". acho que nem os espanhois no INM hoje arriscariam neve em LX !
> de qq maneira acho que com um bocadinho de atençao, apesar de nao parecer mt provavel acontecer (alias ate mt pouco provavel), parecia uma possibilidade nao totalmente a descartar a neve de hj!  (admito que la no fundo, embora muitissimo pouco acreditasse, tinha 1 pontinha de esperança )
> alias, o seringador tinha feito 1 analise a situaçao de hj bastante razoavel (ha uns 2 ou 3 dias atras), se nao me engano




Obrigado rozzo pela explicação...

Lembro-me que Espanha na vaga de frio no final de Dez/97 e princípios de 98 também ouve um engano semelhante, pois previa-se que o frio retirasse antes da chegada de uma depressão o que não aconteceu e trouxe quedas de neve  em quantidades assinaláveis


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 19:23)

Vince disse:


> Aquilo que eu como cidadão contribuinte tenho a dizer mal do IM é muito diferente e simples: estamos sem um único radar a funcionar neste momento. Isso sim é escandaloso. Mas a culpa se calhar nem é dos desgraçados do IM..



Eu tenho a dizer mal é desse maravilhoso mundo político. Como é concebível  o IM ainda não ter um radar no norte do país?


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 19:27)

Minho disse:


> Obrigado rozzo pela explicação...
> 
> Lembro-me que Espanha na vaga de frio no final de Dez/97 e princípios de 98 também ouve um engano semelhante, pois previa-se que o frio retirasse antes da chegada de uma depressão o que não aconteceu e trouxe quedas de neve  em quantidades assinaláveis



isto nao é explicaçao.. nao tou a ensinar nada a ninguem  
tou mesmo so a dar a minha opiniao! que ate pode tar completamente errada    

mas sim, isso que tas a dizer do engano de Espanha é +- isso! mais tarde ou mais cedo o frio vai retirar, parece é que foi mais tarde! e talvez o timing de ser de manhazinha tenha sido ponto-chave.. pelo que tive a ver dos modelos duvido que aguente mt mais que esta noite.. na volta nem chove.. ou nem neva mas so chove.. ou cai um granda nevao que isola lisboa  mas sabe-se la.. ja nao digo nada depois de hoje de manha


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 19:31)

Eu nao consigo compreeder uma coisa. alguem me explique.

Lisboa em alerta amarelo, o resto do pais a verde.

No resto do pais ta mais frio neste momento do que em Lisboa 

Acho que o alerta amarelo devia durar pelo menos esta noite, o vento ta gelido e as temperaturas bem baixas.

Ou estarei a ver mal a situação?


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

joaocpais disse:


> Já chove na Amora?!!!
> Mas infelizmente com as temperaturas na area da grande Lisboa a rondarem os 6ºc a 7ºc nao me parecem que vá suceder algo, resta esperar que elas baixem mais só que se calhar depois já não há precipitaçaõ



Boas João, choveu mas durou pouco, entretanto já chove de novo mas é fraca.
Quanto á temp sigo com 7,0ºc


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

Minho disse:


> Eu tenho a dizer mal é desse maravilhoso mundo político. Como é concebível  o IM ainda não ter um radar no norte do país?



esta, por tar la dentro sei responder  

1) dinheiro, obvio, ja todos sabemos

2) se o houvesse a vontade, eles montavam la varios para cobrir bem...

3)... o problema.. é que é complicado um radar ser realmente mt eficiente num terreno como a regiao norte, pelos mts sistemas montanhosos! ha muitas ocultacoes do feixe, etc etc, que faz com o produto nao seja assim tao bom, e "escape" mta chuva! (como acontece p.ex atras da serra da estrela com o radar de coruche)... entao é bastante dificil escolher 1 bom sitio, o ideal, seria varios.. 

4) nao havendo dinheiro para varios, e a escolha do unico (para o qual o $ ja sera mt escasso..) ora pronto.. talvez somando politiquices, burocracias.. e ta explicado  vai arrastando.. talvez para 2087?  

PS: sei que ha testes "acoplando" o radar da galiza, mas nada de oficial nem operacional.. isto sim seria 1 ajuda razoavel.. embora o da galiza tb deva ter as tais "ocultaçoes" para ca.. mas pronto, melhor que nada


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Neste momento 5.3º e o céu carregado de nuvens.

Ver se começa a


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

Minho disse:


> Eu tenho a dizer mal é desse maravilhoso mundo político. Como é concebível  o IM ainda não ter um radar no norte do país?



E as ilhas, que nem pelo espanhol se conseguem ver alguma coisa... nem de trovoadas se dignam a instalar por cá!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 19:42)

rozzo disse:


> esta, por tar la dentro sei responder
> 
> 1) dinheiro, obvio, ja todos sabemos
> 
> ...




Na minha opinião, importava primeiro um radar perto do litoral já que é daí que vem 99% da nossa precipitação...  já não era nada mau! Sabes qual é custo de um radar doppler para utilização em meteorologia?


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 19:43)

Snow disse:


> Neste momento 5.3º e o céu carregado de nuvens.
> 
> Ver se começa a



Com essa temperatura não sei se a   vai durar muito tempo...


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 19:44)

Snow disse:


> Eu nao consigo compreeder uma coisa. alguem me explique.
> 
> Lisboa em alerta amarelo, o resto do pais a verde.
> 
> ...



Deve-se aos vários critérios utilizados em cada região pelo IM para lançar os alertas:


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

Melgaço
Muito alta a temperatura por aqui... 8.6ºC se continuar assim a neve não aguenta esta semana...


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

Minho disse:


> Na minha opinião, importava primeiro um radar perto do litoral já que é daí que vem 99% da nossa precipitação...  já não era nada mau! Sabes qual é custo de um radar doppler para utilização em meteorologia?



certo, o ponto de vista do litoral faz sentido. o prob é que qd o instalarem, é definitivo, e.. durante uns bons anos nao havera $$ para outro, por isso talvez tambem a tanta indecisao de escolher o sitio "perfeito"..  
nao faço a minima qto custa.. se calhar nao e assim tao caro.. mas os fundos sao mesmo minimos.. e depois, ha manutençao, pessoal, etc etc.. dai tanta demora penso eu..
o que nao desculpa tudo naturalmente.. longe disso.. 
ja era mais que tempo de o terem,era de facto essencial!


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

joaocpais disse:


> Completamente de acordo Vince
> E se eles dissessem que ia nevar á cota zero e se depois se enganassem as criticas ainda seriam piores do que aquelas que sao feitas agora.
> Como voces bem sabem estes fenomenos sao muito localizados e podem nestas situações nevar numa localidade á cota zero e se calhar noutra localidade nas proximidades nem sequer chegar a nevar.



É isso mesmo. É muito fácil analisar ou criticar os acontecimentos após estes terem decorrido. 

Aquilo que eu disse foi um mero desabafo, pois só conheci este forum há poucos dias, e nesses muitos poucos dias fez-me impressão a quantidade de criticas ao IM, a maioria das quais veio a revelar-se um flop ainda maior do que a critica inicial. O que nestas coisas do clima é a coisa mais natural do mundo :-)

Acho que devemos criticar sim, mas não no "bota abaixo" quase de gozo, como por vezes tenho lido.
A atitude da critica destrutiva é uma atitude errada, acho que a atitude correcta é a da exigência, fazer chegar ao IM a mensagem que há centenas de pessoas que gostam de falar e debater o clima, e o IM por sua vez fazer chegar essa mensagem aos governos, para que haja mais meios, para que haja por exemplo um simples radar no norte do país por exemplo. É assim que as coisas funcionam na América, há milhões de pessoas a seguir e a debater as épocas de furacões, as viagens no espaço,etc,etc, e é assim que as diversas entidades conseguem fundos para disponibilizar mais meios e recursos aos cidadãos como nós.

Quero que percebam que eu não estou a defender o IM, acho que como organismo estatal o IM ainda tem muito, mas mesmo muito que melhorar. Eu por exemplo não me esqueço que no dilúvio de há uns meses na cidade de Pombal eu mesmo poucas horas da chuva torrencial li num forum espanhol um alerta dum forista espanhol para a possibilidade dum diluvio em Portugal, e o IM nada alertou sobre esse assunto nesse dia. Aquilo que eu estou a tentar dizer é que devemos ser criticos de forma construtiva, fazer chegar a mensagem ao IM. Mas eu também acho que eles mudaram bastante nos últimos 2/3 anos, e acho que merecem uma pequena palavra de elogio por isso.

Nos acontecimentos de hoje, não me parece que tenham errado assim tanto face a toda a informação que estava disponível. Para todos os efeitos, água-neve não é nada de extraordinário, não houve propriamente vidas em risco por exemplo.


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

Vince disse:


> É isso mesmo. É muito fácil analisar ou criticar os acontecimentos após estes terem decorrido.
> 
> Aquilo que eu disse foi um mero desabafo, pois só conheci este forum há poucos dias, e nesses muitos poucos dias fez-me impressão a quantidade de criticas ao IM, a maioria das quais veio a revelar-se um flop ainda maior do que a critica inicial. O que nestas coisas do clima é a coisa mais natural do mundo :-)
> 
> ...




La estamos nos a falar de um assunto que não tem nada a ver com o topico, acho que ja foi criado um propio mesmo para isso, va la pessoal, o que entressa e seguimento de janeiro, i podemos ter algumas supresas esta noite


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

Vince disse:


> É isso mesmo. É muito fácil analisar ou criticar os acontecimentos após estes terem decorrido.
> 
> Aquilo que eu disse foi um mero desabafo, pois só conheci este forum há poucos dias, e nesses muitos poucos dias fez-me impressão a quantidade de criticas ao IM, a maioria das quais veio a revelar-se um flop ainda maior do que a critica inicial. O que nestas coisas do clima é a coisa mais natural do mundo :-)
> 
> ...



Hoje acho que não vi ninguém criticar o IM, ninguém aqui do fórum tinha a mínima ideia do que se ia passar esta manhã 

Mas olha que não foi só água-neve, vê as imagens do Sobral de Monte Agraço :woot:


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 19:59)

tozequio disse:


> Hoje acho que não vi ninguém criticar o IM, ninguém aqui do fórum tinha a mínima ideia do que se ia passar esta manhã


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2007 às 19:59)

rozzo disse:


> certo, o ponto de vista do litoral faz sentido. o prob é que qd o instalarem, é definitivo, e.. durante uns bons anos nao havera $$ para outro, por isso talvez tambem a tanta indecisao de escolher o sitio "perfeito"..
> nao faço a minima qto custa.. se calhar nao e assim tao caro.. mas os fundos sao mesmo minimos.. e depois, ha manutençao, pessoal, etc etc.. dai tanta demora penso eu..
> o que nao desculpa tudo naturalmente.. longe disso..
> ja era mais que tempo de o terem,era de facto essencial!



O problema do radar do litoral é que tinham que ser pelo menos dois...porque um também nao vai resolver os problemas....


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

vaga disse:


> La estamos nos a falar de um assunto que não tem nada a ver com o topico, acho que ja foi criado um propio mesmo para isso, va la pessoal, o que entressa e seguimento de janeiro, i podemos ter algumas supresas esta noite



Tens razão, deixemos as tretas da politica e do IM de lado, podemos bem passar sem elas  

Aqui em Oeiras, estou pessimista, a temperatura depois de uma ligeira e interessante descida pelas 16:00h, a partir daí nunca mais quis cair, mantem-se estável nos 8 graus.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 20:19)

Por aqui as nuvens vem negras mas infelizmente quando passam acabam por se dispersar 
A temperatura essa esta agora nos 5,5 ºc e eu continuo á espera da prometida chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

Por aqui céu muito nubaldo com alguns aguaceiros aqui e ali.

Estou com 7.7ºC e humidade 45%.

A pressão está pelos 1018hpa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2007 às 20:39)

Bem amigos, nao me parece k o mercurio desça mto mais esta noite, deve manter-se estável pelos 6 graus, assim não me parece! E eu que tenho exame amanha! Era a  desculpa ideal!


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 20:40)

dj_alex disse:


>




Então e não é verdade o que disse?


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (28 Jan 2007 às 20:45)

Minho disse:


> Sabes qual é custo de um radar doppler para utilização em meteorologia?



Por baixo o custo de um bom radar Doppler é 1 milhão de dólares. A maior ou menor infra-estrutura depende muito mais dos formuladores de políticas públicas do que os previsores do tempo. Não quero entrar na questão do aquecimento global porque é off-topic, mas o pavor e o medo que está se criando em torno do aquecimento fará com que muitos governos invistam mais nas suas infra-estruturas de monitoramento e previsão do tempo e o clima. Mais que um investimento apenas de Portugal, a União Européia deveria montar uma grande rede integrada de estações, radares, etc, envolvendo todos os governos porque os países têm, na maioria, pequena dimensão geográfica e o que ocorre em um território imediatamente repercute no outro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2007 às 20:48)

Pessoal aqui em São Miguel vamos ter uma minima de 9 graus no Nordeste para segunda feira O que para aqui podemos dizer que é frio. O Nordeste fica ao nivel do mar. e está prevista chuva 

O Pico da Vara que fica naquela região da ilha a 1103 metros deve ficar pelos 4 graus. Quem sabe se este ano não caíra também uma nevezita por aqui  
Com o tempo a mudar por todo o lado ja nem digo nada.

É preciso ter fé.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2007 às 20:50)

Ainda aki pela Amora continuo com uma timida descida e sigo com 6,8ºc.
Céu nublado mas sem prespectiva de precipitação pra já...


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2007 às 20:51)

Aqui para Lisboa não se passa nada, nem se vai passar mais nada, aquela rotação tipo máquina de lavar Whirlpool já está bem ao largo no oceano atlântico ...  

Mas no satélite, estava a ir para o norte uma nuvem que parecia um pouco promissora. Nenhuma novidade aí por cima ?


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Bem penso que a manter-se esta temperatura e nao havendo chuva bem podemos dar por concluido este episodio


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2007 às 21:12)

Já vi que a tarde foi entretida , pelo 2º ano consecutivo cai neve em Lisboa:





Se essa bolsa estivesse mais a norte seria o Porto a ver neve, mas um ano mais foi Lisboa que teve a sorte toda, para béns aos lisboetas que já viram mais neve este ano que eu. A mãe natureza parece que abandonou o norte, sinceramente não me parece que seja ainda neste inverno que vejamos cair neve a cotas baixas cá para cima  

A máxima em Lisboa foi de 6,6ºC, exactamente a máxima que eu tive aqui em minha casa  A mínima foi somente de -2,1ºC devido ao vento que se fez sentir toda a noite. Agora tenho 2,2ºC, 49% e 1029 hPa com céu limpo (ou quase).


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 21:15)

É mesmo uma tristeza, até na meteorologia se nota o centralismo de Lisboa


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

tozequio disse:


> É mesmo uma tristeza, até na meteorologia se nota o centralismo de Lisboa



    

Tenham calma pessoal do nuorte carago! a vossa vez chegará, claro que têm é de pagar mais impostos ao governo centralista de Lisboa para terem a vossa nevezinha


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

A imagem do Meteosat das 12z:




Sigo com 2,1ºC e um ponto de orvalho de -7,3ºC.


----------



## jose leça (28 Jan 2007 às 22:12)

Boas. Por aqui sigo com 10,1ºC, a ameaçar chuva, e  tive 13,5ºC / 5ºC. O vento agora é fraco.  A humidade é que está muito baixa, cerca de 45% no aeroporto, coisa pouco comum por estas bandas. A pressão anda pelos 1021 hPa


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

2,4ºC e algumas nuvens a sul.

Hoje: -1,7ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2007 às 22:32)

Por aqui estamos com 4.7, 1018 hpa


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

Aqui 4.4º e a chover

A temperatura podai baixar mais um grauzito


----------



## Mago (28 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

Por aqui céu encoberto e 1,7ºC
1021hpa


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:25)

Por aqui 6.5ºC e começa a


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 23:37)

Boas, por aqui 10,9ºC; céu nublado; 1026hpa

Do Kimcarvalho ainda nada


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Por aqui a temperatura desce em flecha mesmo com as nuvens  

Neste momento 5.4ºC


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2007 às 23:57)

em manteigas entao 3.6º e precipitação, pela webcam parece ser chuva


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

Boas...
Já estou na localização k tenho indicada e registo neste momento 5,8ºc e vento fraco...


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

Em Braga tenho 9.5ºC


_O kim vai trazer uma bateria de fotografias que até vai mandar o forum abaixo  _


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 6.6ºC e humidade 50%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 00:39)

por aki desceu um pouco e sigo com 5,1ºc


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

Aqui máxima de 7,3ºC alguma chuve e neve de manha   agora tenho 5ºC e céu nublado  1016hpa


----------



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

Finalizo por hoje com + 1,1ºC
1019hpa
Boa Noite


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2007 às 02:48)

Aqui tenho agora 1,6ºC e céu muito nublado com bastante vento. As nuvens nem vão largar nada nem vão deixar a temperatura descer abaixo de 0ºC


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 02:50)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, 6.9ºC e céu nublado mas não cai nada. Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 04:20)

Boas pessoal,aki no posto de observação do morcego chove á cerca de 1 hora e registo neste momento 5,1ºc. Desde k começou a chover a temp baixou 0,5ºc...1016hPa e vento fraco.
Encerro a tasca por hoje...


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 09:15)

boas, por aqui 9,1ºC; céu nublado; 1027hpa


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 09:20)

A temperatura no Areeiro dá indicações de possibilidade de queda de neve...





Hoje o Pico Ruivo, pela manha estava a descoberto das nuvens, uma decepção, tinha tão pouca neve que so mesmo de binóculos para a ver


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2007 às 10:21)

bom dia pessoal por aqui sigo com chuva e 7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 10:58)

Bom dia Pessoal, aqui céu muito nublado a encoberto.

Ponta Delgada não chove e 13,2º , Nordeste 12,4º 

Hoje temos muita humidade por cá o que faz aumentar a sensação de calor.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

Ontem não vi nevar em LX porque estava na serra da estrela. Quando comecei a receber lá as noticias que nevava em Lisboa ia dando o fanico, mas tudo ficou compensado qd a meio da tarde também nevou lá.  

Ontem

Min 3.2ºC
Max 8.2ºC

Hoje

Min 4.2ºC

Agora 9.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 11:13)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e está a chover.

A minha minima da noite foi 6.0ºC e agora estou com 7.8ºC e humidade nos 79%.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1016hpa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

Alguem me pode informar o que aconteceu á estação meteorologica de Braga do instituto de meteorologia? É que nunca mais deu informação.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 11:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Ontem não vi nevar em LX porque estava na serra da estrela. Quando comecei a receber lá as noticias que nevava em Lisboa ia dando o fanico, mas tudo ficou compensado qd a meio da tarde também nevou lá.





Por aqui 11,9ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu posto de observação, estavam 3 graus com chuva fraca, embora com um ou outro floco de neve. Ontem, nevou durante a tarde, mas mais uma vez sem acumulação, depois, cerca das 22 horas, passou a chuva misturada com neve e assim continuou... Estou com três dias de neve em Janeiro, mas sem ver um nevão, curioso...


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

A precipitação finalmente chegou cá.

Já chove e nas áreas mais altas da cidade cairam também alguns flocos.

Aqui onde estou é mesmo só chuva com 4ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 12:19)

também já caem alguns flocos aqui.


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Serrano disse:


> Pelas 09 horas, no meu posto de observação, estavam 3 graus com chuva fraca, embora com um ou outro floco de neve. Ontem, nevou durante a tarde, mas mais uma vez sem acumulação, depois, cerca das 22 horas, passou a chuva misturada com neve e assim continuou... Estou com três dias de neve em Janeiro, mas sem ver um nevão, curioso...



  falta de sorte, pode-se mesmo dizer vê-la a cair e vê-la a passar


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Lá vão caindo uns floquitos, mas com tão fraca intensidade que mal dá para molhar o chão.


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 12:59)

Por aqui a estação marca 8.6C e 1015 hpa, caem uns pingos


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:01)

Por aqui 11.9ºC e céu encoberto, mínima de 3.3ºC. Parece-me que não caiu nada de madrugada ao contrário do que o GFS previa para aqui.


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 13:02)

Boas,

Hoje vou experimentar uma forma diferente de geriri a informação, isto por causa do aumento de fluxo de informação e de membros 
Por isso um tópico com 144 páginas é imenso e para verificar informação de Janeiro, torna-se maçador, pelo que irei fechar o tópico e abrir um novo como uma segunda Parte 
 Será assim para os tópicos mais discutidos, como este e a Previsão segundo os modelos. 

Vai fechar adqui a pouco


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 13:04)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje vou experimentar uma forma diferente de geriri a informação, isto por causa do aumento de fluxo de informação e de membros
> Por isso um tópico com 144 páginas é imenso e para verificar informação de Janeiro, torna-se maçador, pelo que irei fechar o tópico e abrir um novo como uma segunda Parte
> ...



Pelo menos nos meses de Inverno, talvez fosse melhor abrir um tópico quinzenal...


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2007 às 13:31)

Seringador, acho que já não vale a pena visto estarmos quase no fim do mês. Fazes isso em Fevereiro quando estivermos no dia 15  

Bem, aqui está a nevar quando menos o esperava. A temperatura está em 4,0ºC, eu já não entendo nada


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Já voltou esta precipitação ridícula de pequenas gotas e de vez em quando alguns flocos também.


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

bons dias por aqui foi como morrer na praia, pelas 6h estavam 3.0ºc a cair sleet, faltou uma baixa de temperatura para que o nevão se concretiza-se  tive uma minima de 2.8ºc neste momento tenho 4.2ºc.
melhores dias estão para vir


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2007 às 13:35)

Por aqui chove bem agora com uma temperatura de 9ºC e uma pressão em queda 1013hpa agora ...A mínima foi de 5ºC na minha estação com alguma chuva a partir do meio da madrugada!


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 13:39)

Fil disse:


> Seringador, acho que já não vale a pena visto estarmos quase no fim do mês. Fazes isso em Fevereiro quando estivermos no dia 15
> 
> Bem, aqui está a nevar quando menos o esperava. A temperatura está em 4,0ºC, eu já não entendo nada



boas fil da-te por satisfeito pois se aqui tivesse nevado com 4ºc a esta hora estava coberto de neve  aqui estão 4.2ºc e chuva fraca, deves ter isos mais baixas por ai


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

Por aqui:Ilha de São Miguel

Ponta Delgada 14,9º, 100%, 23,8 km/h leste, sem chuva

Nordeste 13,3º, 97%, 12,6 km/h sul, 0,3 mm


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 13:44)

Ehh Pessoal!! Termómetros ao alto!!!!!   

Isto é que foi obra nevar em Lisboa sim senhor EXCELENTE! Há neve por todo o lado! hehehe
Eu não sou a favor nem dos defensores do aquecimento global nem do arrefecimento global (no entanto pisco mais o olho a esta facção! ), poo isso não posso deixar de dizer *"VIVA O AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL"*   

Por aqui foi como vocês já sabem .

No dia 26
Máx: 5,8ºC - Mín: 0,8ºC (fénomenos a destacar: precipitação em forma de neve ao final da manhã).

No dia 27
Máx: 10,4ºC
Mín: 1,1ºC

No dia 28
Máx: 7,4ºC
Mín: 3ºC

Hoje a adrugada foi de chuva por vezes moderada, com uma temp. a rondar os 5ºC, tanta aguinha desperdiçada... .
A mín. foi de 4,2ºC

Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC e céu muito nublado, sem chuva, com 1017 hPa.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ehh Pessoal!! Termómetros ao alto!!!!!
> 
> Isto é que foi obra nevar em Lisboa sim senhor EXCELENTE! Há neve por todo o lado! hehehe
> Eu não sou a favor nem dos defensores do aquecimento global nem do arrefecimento global (no entanto pisco mais o olho a esta facção! ), poo isso não posso deixar de dizer *"VIVA O AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL"*
> ...



Mas isto não é uma situação perfeitamente normal? Cada vez mais gosto do aquecimento global


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

Pois por aqui este Janeiro vai muito fraquinho. O mês está a ter bem menos precipitação que devia (deve estar com uns 90% a menos) e com valores de temperatura superiores à média (mais de 1ºC).


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Fil disse:


> Seringador, acho que já não vale a pena visto estarmos quase no fim do mês. Fazes isso em Fevereiro quando estivermos no dia 15
> 
> Bem, aqui está a nevar quando menos o esperava. A temperatura está em 4,0ºC, eu já não entendo nada



Bem, era para experimentar e não era quinzenal, mas sim sempre que atingisse um nº de páginas de 25, senão para acompanhar melhor a informação torna-se difícil 
Gostava de ter discutido isso nem que fosse por msg privada


----------



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

Boas
Por aqui minima hoje de +0,2ºC e agora estou com +1,8ºC, este episódio por estas bandas deixou muito mesmo a desejar, nada de especial dias normais de Inverno,  
1017hpa
Céu muito nublado

Nota:
Seringador se calhar é boa ideia, mas este mês acaba já quarta feira e vai haver meses que não terão tantas situações especiais que levem a esta afluência. sugeria que nestas situações se criasse um tópico tal como foi em Outubro e Novembro designadas por "situação especial"


----------



## RTC (29 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

Seringador disse:


> Bem, era para experimentar e não era quinzenal, mas sim sempre que atingisse um nº de páginas de 25, senão para acompanhar melhor a informação torna-se difícil
> Gostava de ter discutido isso nem que fosse por msg privada



Abram um novo tópico e fecha-se a cada 50 paginas.
Quando reabrir, será Seguimento Parte II e aí sucessivamente. 

That's my 0,02 cents


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 14:24)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com um dia diferente dos ultimos 4, tive uma mínima de 4,9ºc sigo com 13,7ºc e já registei 14,7ºc de máxima.


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

Por aqui máxima de 12.0ºC e neste momento 9.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 15:53)

Por aqui 9.3 e 1014 hpa, cé cada vez mais nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

Aqui 16º graus em Ponta Delgada e a humidade desceu para os 87% , o vento continua a soprar de leste mas diminui de intensidade a 12km/h.
Pressão a 102 KPA


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com um dia diferente dos ultimos 4, tive uma mínima de 4,9ºc sigo com 13,7ºc e já registei 14,7ºc de máxima.


Temperaturas parecidas às que tenho registado por aqui, por agora 13,8ºC e já também tive 15ºC
Céu parcialmente nublado, 1025hpa


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 16:12)

O céu aqui está assim;
(Já agora quem me ajuda a procurar o pote de ouro?)


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Pessoal por aki sigo com 12,8ºc céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, a pressão segue nos 1015hPa..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Por aqui

Ponta Delgada 15,9º, pressão 1022.8 hPa, humidade 94%, vento 20,2 km/h E

Nordeste 13,6º, humidade 97%, vento 9 km/h SE


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

Santos disse:


> O céu aqui está assim;
> (Já agora quem me ajuda a procurar o pote de ouro?)



Se repararem num arco-iris duplo, as cores do 2 arco-iris estão sempre invertidas  

Ora vejam lá....

e aqui fica a explicação... http://acept.asu.edu/PiN/rdg/rainbow/secondary.shtml


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2007 às 17:07)

é verdade tb acabei de fotografa lo o magano e duplo


----------



## Paulo Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 17:34)

Oi pessoal!

Neste momento neva na Serra da Estrela, mais concretamente na zona da Torre!

Link: http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

Estado do Tempo ás 16 horas Locais

Ponta Delgada: 1022.8 hPa, 16,5º, 89%, 17,6 km/h NE, sem chuva

Nordeste: Sem informação da Pressão, 13,5º, 97%, 14 km/h SE, sem chuva


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2007 às 17:38)

Boas, a temperatura em Bragança ronda os 4 graus e o IM Espanhol acaba de lançar um aviso de neve para esta zona. 

C. AUTÓNOMA: CASTILLA Y LEÓN.

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación en 24 horas, cotas medias: 2 cm.
                            Acumulación en 24 horas, cotas altas: 5 cm.
Ávila (Sistema Central); Salamanca (Sistema Central); Segovia
(Sistema Central); Soria (Ibérica, Sistema Central); Zamora
(Sanabria).
18:00 del 29/01/2007 a 00:00 del 31/01/2007 hora oficial


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2007 às 17:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, a temperatura em Bragança ronda os 4 graus e o IM Espanhol acaba de lançar um aviso de neve para esta zona.
> 
> C. AUTÓNOMA: CASTILLA Y LEÓN.
> 
> ...



Tem estado a nevar, mas a cota está alta. É superior a 1200m. Provavelmente deve baixar um pouco durante a noite.


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

Céu pouco nublado.


Temp.  11,1ºC

Humid.  82%

Vento  10Km SW

Pressão 1012,9


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

por aqui tenho a temperatura estagnada desde manha ainda nao passou dos 4.5ºc mas tb ainda nao desceu dos 3ºc  vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva 
neste momento tenho 4.1ºc e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

Aki continua a chover aos bocados e a temp vai descendo e sigo com 11,3ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 18:48)

Bem por aki continua a descer e desde a máximade 14,9ºc já sigo com 10,2ºc


----------



## jPdF (29 Jan 2007 às 19:01)

Em Coimbra sigo com 10ºC e com uma humidad de 70%, 
Ainda não vi chover hoje cá...mas as nuvens estão bem carregadas!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 19:04)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi 10.8ºC e agora estou com 7.5ºC menos que ontem  e ainda são 19h a humidade está em 65%.

A pressão fica-se pelos 1016hpa.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Por aki tá a descer bem, já vou com 9,2ºc..


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Setubal, 9ºC, chuva e trovoada


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 19:20)

vaga disse:


> Setubal, 9ºC, chuva e trovoada



MAs será que nada no IM funciona??

ALguem consegue ver as descargas electricas no site do IM??


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2007 às 19:21)

dj_alex disse:


> MAs será que nada no IM funciona??
> 
> ALguem consegue ver as descargas electricas no site do IM??



Epa eu já não digo nada  Mas olha a chuva parou, e a trovoada foi.se Tambem foi só uma ou duas


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 19:26)

Por aki a temp não para de descer já vou com 8,6ºc e á 43 min tinha 10,2ºc mas o céu tá nublado...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Aqui a máxima foi de 13,4ºC

Agora: 9,2ºC - 90% - 1017hpa


----------



## Nuno (29 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

Realmente estranho  O IM para quarta feira para Setúbal de minina dá -1 i de maxima 10ºC. Na semana passada quando tivemos, o que se já pode chamar de frio nao passou dos 2ºC de minina, não sei o que dizer


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 19:40)

Kraliv disse:


> Céu pouco nublado.
> 
> 
> Temp.  11,1ºC
> ...



Tu não tens nenhum problema no barómetro? É que 1012 hPa  

Estão sim 1017/1018 hPa, ora confirma lá no site do IM!

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 7ºC. Hoje a máxima foi de 12ºC, enfim voltou a primavera...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2007 às 19:47)

vaga disse:


> Realmente estranho  O IM para quarta feira para Setúbal de minina dá -1 i de maxima 10ºC. Na semana passada quando tivemos, o que se já pode chamar de frio nao passou dos 2ºC de minina, não sei o que dizer




É o IM armado em Maya.

Isto está uma confusao tao grande que eu nao faço ideia se amanha esta frio, calor, chuva, neve, nublado, limpo.

Ainda à hora de almoço para Quarta, Setúbal tinha minima de 4ºC, agora -1ªC


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 19:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ehh Pessoal!! Termómetros ao alto!!!!!
> 
> Isto é que foi obra nevar em Lisboa sim senhor EXCELENTE! Há neve por todo o lado! hehehe
> Eu não sou a favor nem dos defensores do aquecimento global nem do arrefecimento global (no entanto pisco mais o olho a esta facção! ), poo isso não posso deixar de dizer *"VIVA O AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL"*
> ...





kim!! Grande kim!! 
Isto não se pode deixar assim o fórum sem deixar um bilhete!! Nós que já estavamos a pensar em alertar La Protección Civil que un portugués estava perdido pelas sierras de España! Isso é que é amor à neve! É assim mesmo


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

dj_alex disse:


> MAs será que nada no IM funciona??
> 
> ALguem consegue ver as descargas electricas no site do IM??



sinceramente nunca confiei na informaçao de raios do site  
os detectores devem funcionar bem, e para o nowcasting devem ter tudo ok, agora o produto para o site tem sempre falhas, e montes de x faltam la trovoadas que realmente aconteceram.. por isso mais vale ver outro site


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:03)

Minho disse:


> kim!! Grande kim!!
> Isto não se pode deixar assim o fórum sem deixar um bilhete!! Nós que já estavamos a pensar em alertar La Protección Civil que un portugués estava perdido pelas sierras de España! Isso é que é amor à neve! É assim mesmo



  Minho!!!  

Tens toda a razão, mas no dia que fui até Espanha (aqui na Extremadura), já cheguei à hora do jantar, depois com a ideia de n dia seguinte ir até Ciudad Real, foi preparar a tralha toda e camita. Conclusão nunca mais disse nada e realmente é incorrecto da minha parte, é claro que eu não acredito que estivessem preocupados comigo, estavam era ansiosos pelas fotos   . Depois fiei-me do télélé pensando que conseguia escrever um poste, mas aquilo não dava nada, é que Ciudad Real é no fim do mundo espanhol e é o isolamento total!  

Enfim assim que tiver um tempinho para adar atenção ás fotos logo as coloco aqui, mas vou já adiantando que esteve todo o santo dia a cair água neve com a temp. a rondar o 1ºC. Foi uma molha de água gelada valente e claro a beleza que quería encontrar não era a que deveria ter sido. Mas foi um passei.... disse passeio! perdão uma deslocação de trabalho em representação aqui do fórum  bem agradável e diferente.  

Por aqui a temp. anda nos 6,8ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:05)

rozzo disse:


> sinceramente nunca confiei na informaçao de raios do site
> os detectores devem funcionar bem, e para o nowcasting devem ter tudo ok, agora o produto para o site tem sempre falhas, e montes de x faltam la trovoadas que realmente aconteceram.. por isso mais vale ver outro site



Tu ainda te vais arrepender de ter passado por lá, vai ser uma mancha bem *NEGRA* no teu currículo! Nao digas nunca a ninguém que tiveste algo a ver com o IM....


----------



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 20:07)

+2,0ºC, nevoeiro
1018 hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

Voltam a por alerta amarelo Lisboa, Setubal e Portalegre...!Qdo o IM poe estes distritos em alerta normalmente neva...


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu não tens nenhum problema no barometro' É que 1012 hPa
> 
> Estão sim 1017/1018 hPa, ora confirma lá no site do IM!
> 
> Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 7ºC





Seria talvez

  1017,9 hPa


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 20:14)

Pelo Porto sigo com 8,8ºC...Temperatura tropical mais uma vez..!


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

Falo aqui deste local tropical chamado Braga com uns terríveis 9.4ºC


----------



## ctx (29 Jan 2007 às 20:19)

Mas afinal o que se passa, Alerta amarelo para lisboa, Setubal e Portalegre??   A temperatura não ia normalizar para a época,nesta semana??

Não percebo, alguem pode explicar-me, sou um leigo mas muito curioso


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

Por aki já não entendo nada disto, com o céu nublado a temp desce rapido mas quando o céu fica limpo a temp sobe  
Enfim...
Alerta amarelo pra Lisboa ? A mínima tem k ser entre  1ºc e os 4ºc, será k chega lá??
Enfim retomndo o 1º paragrafo como tenho o céu limpo a temperatura...
Subiu 
Sigo com uns tristes 9,3ºc , é k até estava a ficar habituado à ideia de ter 4ºc ao meio dia...


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui 10ºC; céu nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## rozzo (29 Jan 2007 às 20:47)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu ainda te vais arrepender de ter passado por lá, vai ser uma mancha bem *NEGRA* no teu currículo! Nao digas nunca a ninguém que tiveste algo a ver com o IM....



ta descansadinho que nao me arrependo


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2007 às 20:56)

Boa noite,
Por aqui sigo com 5,7C e 1015hpa


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2007 às 21:07)

Meia-hora atrás 8,7ºC - 97%
Agora 9,3ºC - 94%

Tá a ficar quentinho...


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2007 às 21:21)

Por aki ainda a noite vai curta e já tive 8,6ºc subiu aos 10,0ºc e registo nova descida, sigo então com 9,1ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 21:23)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 8.5ºC e humidade 54%.

Quanto á pressão está em 1016hpa.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2007 às 21:40)

Aqui a máxima foi de 12,2ºC a partir das 18 horas tem chovido com bastante frequência e com intensidade ao fim da tarde fez 2 trovões aqui perto...neste momento não chove a temperatura está nos 8,2ºC e 1015hpa


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

Por aqui sigo com 5.2ºC e abertas o que me permite ter esta temperatura tão baixa. Basta vir uma nuvem que a temperatura dispara. Chuva é que nem vê-la


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 21:52)

Aqui está a chover bem e estou com 8.1ºC o vento fugiu por completo não á nem uma brisa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 21:57)

Por aqui, 14,7º em Ponta Delgada e 13,2º no Nordeste. a humidade mantem-se alta entre 91 e 95% em cada uma das estações


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2007 às 22:13)

Sigo com 7.5 e ceu nublado, digamos que está uma boa temperatura


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Aqui continua a chover com alguma intensidade   tou com 8.4ºC já voltamos praticamente ao tipico inverno chuvosos e ameno.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Por cá nada de chuva, ainda! , tenho uma temperatura de 6ºC. Dá gosto de ver nas animação de satélite como a zona de Lisboa está novamente no "olho do furacão" .


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2007 às 22:57)

boas sigo com 7ºc e chuva k é bom


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Porto 7,4ºC!melhor que ontem,mas nao deixa de ser tropical...


----------



## Mago (29 Jan 2007 às 23:47)

Por aqui 2,2ºC , 1018hpa, céu muito nublado com nevoeiro à mistura
nem chove nem faz sol....


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

Por aqui 11,2ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Aqui tenho 3,5ºC, 84% e 1024 hPa, e começou á poucos minutos a chover. É 100% água, estou tentado a ir dar uma volta para cotas mais altas a ver se vejo alguma neve


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 00:38)

Boa noite pessoal, por aki só tenho uma coisa a dizer, tanta precipitação desperdiçada,não para de chover desde as 23h15 e a temp segue nos 8,4ºc...


----------



## thunder-storm (30 Jan 2007 às 00:44)

boas noites...aqui por coimbra não chove....e não sei qual é a temperatura no exterior...mas no meu quarto..o termometro regista 10 ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Hoje só faltou a precipitação, a temp. durante o dia no Areeiro convidava a cair neve, mas sem chuva nada feito...


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 05:33)

Bom dia pessoal, pra variar daki fala o morcego... 
Sigo com 7,2ºc e a mínima até ao momento é de 6,8ºc.


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 09:56)

por aqui 10,7ºC; céu nublado e aguaceiros. 1028hpa


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2007 às 10:37)

Aqui a minima foi de 6.8ºC

Agora 9,9ºC - 94% - 1019hpa.

Não há vento mas já tenho hoje 4mm de chuva.


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2007 às 11:05)

sigo com ceu mt nublado por aqui, temp 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 12:09)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 5.6ºC agora estou com 10.7ºC e humidade 41%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 12:53)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Hoje só faltou a precipitação, a temp. durante o dia no Areeiro convidava a cair neve, mas sem chuva nada feito...



Realmente é preciso termos azar , enfim oportunidades ainda virão!  

Por cá a noite foi calma e com o aproximar do amanhecer apareceram os aguaceiros moderados. Uma vezes aparece umas pontinhas de Sol e lá volta mais um aguaceiro curto. A mínima foi de 4,1ºC e actualmente tenho 10,8ºC. com  1020 hPa e indicação de subida.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 13:08)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Hoje tive uma mínima de 5,7ºc e sigo neste momento com 13,6ºc...


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2007 às 13:14)

boa tarde por aqui tive uma minima de 3.7ºc neste momento tenho 4.3ºc com chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Boas, por aqui 15,3ºC; céu pouco nublado


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente é preciso termos azar , enfim oportunidades ainda virão!



E a previsão de neve para a Madeira foi de 4 dias seguidos, os termometros no Areeiro chegaram a marcar 0ºC, é provável que tenha caido neve mas com uma pequena subida da temperatura e seguida de chuva, a neve não durou mto... Para hoje existe tb a previsão de queda de neve, mas o Pico Ruivo está claro sem nuvens e sem neve, nem de binoculos se vê rasto dela...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jan 2007 às 13:46)

Boa Tarde a todos. Só agora pode aparecer no forum!

Aqui na Ilha de São Miguel, acordamos com céu limpo na cidade de Ponta Delgada. Mas agora o céu está muito nublado, a temperatura anda pelos 16º graus, uma autentica primavera  Na Vila do Nordeste estão apenas 13,9º , sendo a temperatura mais baixa de todo o Arquipélago neste momento.


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 13:51)

Por coimbrA tenho céu nublado e sigo com a temperatura de 13.1ºC, hoje a minha minima foi de 6.7ºC!!
Um off-topic: não sei se já repararam mas falámos tão mal dos radares do IM que agora já não dá nenhum...nem o de coruche nem o de loulé!!


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 13:59)

Andei a investigar e só como curiosidade:


 


Assim a Europa tem muito melhor aspecto...
O que se consegue alterar em 15dias!!
Só falta ver pintado de branco aquele quadrado no extremo inferior direito...mas vamos aguardar pq vem ai surpresas


----------



## Serrano (30 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Na Covilhã os aguaceiros vão intercalando com chuva fraca, verificando-se uma temperatura de 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Presumo que deve estar a cair um belo nevão na Serra, até porque há pouco, num intervalo do nevoeiro, via-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1.200 msnm. Confirma-se assim o que se costuma dizer por aqui, que os maiores nevões na Serra acontecem quando a neve não anda muito "espalhada", ao contrário do que se passa habitualmente quando a cota está demasiado baixa.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jan 2007 às 14:07)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia soalheiro, neste momento já vai em 15.8ºC. Tive mínima de 1.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2007 às 14:11)

Boas
Por aqui a minha mínima foi de 6,7ºC ás 8:50 alguma chuva pela madrugada e inicio da manha a partir dai não mais choveu apesar do céu ameaçador não me parece  que vá chover tão cedo por aqui!!o IM já retirou o -1 para esta próxima madrugada para Setúbal para por 2 vi logo que seria muita fruta neste momento tenho 13,1ºC céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e é a temperatura mais alta desde o dia 22...pressão 1016hpa


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 14:13)

Por aki tmb tem estado a subir e já vou em 14,7ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 14:33)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estão 10.9ºC e humidade 40%.

A pressão anda pelos 1017hpa.


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2007 às 15:00)

eu ja sigo com 12ºC, ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 15:03)

Serrano disse:


> Na Covilhã os aguaceiros vão intercalando com chuva fraca, verificando-se uma temperatura de 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Presumo que deve estar a cair um belo nevão na Serra, até porque há pouco, num intervalo do nevoeiro, via-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1.200 msnm. Confirma-se assim o que se costuma dizer por aqui, que os maiores nevões na Serra acontecem quando a neve não anda muito "espalhada", ao contrário do que se passa habitualmente quando a cota está demasiado baixa.



A avaliar pelo radar espanhol, parece que está a chover razoávelmente mas a sul daí, em todo o interior alentejano. Esta banda parece ser mais instável.







Já agora,ninguém tem alguma inside-information sobre os nossos radares ? Será que vamos ficar muito tempo sem nenhum ?


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 15:18)

por aki sigo com 14,8ºc e a máxima até ao momento é de 14,9ºc.
Voltou o tempo quente.


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Também houve um aumento das descargas eléctricas nas últimas 2 horas:


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

Afinal já temos de volta o radar de Loulé...


----------



## Mago (30 Jan 2007 às 15:50)

Boas Por aqui a minima não desceu dos +1,6ºC e agora estamos com 3,9ºC
1019hpa
Céu com bastantes nuvens mas chuver...nada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

TROMBA D'AGUA!!!!


EM PLENO RIO GUADIANA!!!!!!   

ERAM 15:46 E TOCOU NO CHAO DURANTE 1,30

F1

     

Fotos no telemovel!!!!

TROVOADA INTENSA!!! GRANDE SUPER-CELULA!!! DIRIGE-SE PARA SE!!!!!

VAI DAR MAIS TORNADOS!!!!

MEUS AMIGOS VI UM TORNADO A 1KM DE DISTANCIA!!! BRUTAL TENHO AS PERNAS A TREMER!!!


----------



## tozequio (30 Jan 2007 às 16:08)

]ToRnAdO[;27761 disse:
			
		

> TROMBA D'AGUA!!!!
> 
> 
> EM PLENO RIO GUADIANA!!!!!!
> ...



  

Queremos fotos


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 9,6 e 1016 hpa.
Há dois dias que a precipitação prevista pelos modelos para os meus "lados "não bate a bota com a predigota".
Se calhar quando vier, caso venha vem toda junta, tipo "excursão"


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

]ToRnAdO[;27761 disse:
			
		

> TROMBA D'AGUA!!!!
> EM PLENO RIO GUADIANA!!!!!!
> ERAM 15:46 E TOCOU NO CHAO DURANTE 1,30
> F1



Bem me parecia que aí em baixo havia festa ...









Mas porque é que dizes que foi  F1 ? Provocou estragos ?!?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

Vince disse:


> Bem me parecia que aí em baixo havia festa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Digo a olho um F1 devido ao tamanho da base, grossura do funil, e regista a 1km dele rajadas com o meu anemometro portatil, a 70km/h!!

Foi em pleno rio Guadiana!! nao chegou a entrar dentro de terra!! k adrenalina!! k celula em rotatividade!!   ainda tou-m a tremer todo!! lindo lindo!!
Sugava a agua toda!!! com raios!!! por de traz!! o ceu negro e baixicimo no centro com uma parede muito cavada!! tenho as fotos no telemovel da minha mulher e logo a noite passo para o pc de casa, e amanha trago para o trabalho e passo para voces!!!  

TO PARVO!!


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

]ToRnAdO[;27761 disse:
			
		

> TROMBA D'AGUA!!!!
> 
> 
> EM PLENO RIO GUADIANA!!!!!!
> ...



Pela imagem de radar nota-se bem algo de anormal por essa zona


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:33)

E vai continuar Alex!!

As nuvens estao maradas!! vem outra celula gigante a caminho mas esta ja nao passa bem ao lado...estou a ficar preocupado!!

Alerta vermelho - Tornados

karos meteos... ISTO SO NA AMERICA E POR DOCUMENTARIO!!  ESTOU A FUKAR NERVOSO!! O CEU METE MEDO!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

Bem a tromba ia toda inclinada e tocou duas vezes a agua!!So tehnho umas quatro fotos..e duas da tromba!!

O ar é gelado e pingas com 2cm de diametro!!!

AI AI...aproxima-se mais uma celula do mesmo aspecto!! as nunvens forma-se a uma rapidez parva!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 16:44)

Rogpacheco disse:


> (...) Para hoje existe tb a previsão de queda de neve, mas o Pico Ruivo está claro sem nuvens e sem neve, nem de *binoculos* se vê rasto dela...



De binóculos!!!  
Até parece que te estou a ver de binóculos em punho à procura da neve!  



mocha disse:


> eu ja sigo com 12ºC, ceu pouco nublado



Senhora Raquel, o que é isto de estar a trabalhar e a escrever aqui às escondidas!!   



			
				]ToRnAdO[;27761 disse:
			
		

> TROMBA D'AGUA!!!!
> 
> 
> EM PLENO RIO GUADIANA!!!!!!
> ...





			
				]ToRnAdO[;27766 disse:
			
		

> Digo a olho um F1 devido ao tamanho da base, grossura do funil, e regista a 1km dele rajadas com o meu anemometro portatil, a 70km/h!!
> 
> Foi em pleno rio Guadiana!! nao chegou a entrar dentro de terra!! k adrenalina!! k celula em rotatividade!!   ainda tou-m a tremer todo!! lindo lindo!!
> Sugava a agua toda!!! com raios!!! por de traz!! o ceu negro e baixicimo no centro com uma parede muito cavada!! tenho as fotos no telemovel da minha mulher e logo a noite passo para o pc de casa, e amanha trago para o trabalho e passo para voces!!!
> ...



Espectáculo!!!    

Não consegues pô-las ainda aqui hoje.

Que maravilha . Bem um homem deve sentir-se tão pequenito ao pé duma coisa dessas!!!  Imagina só um F4 ou F5  

Foi a que horas?

Será que é isto que mostrava o radar ás 15h?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

Eram umas 15:45/46!!!

Hoje só me é possivel á noite!! se for á net!! eu nao th net neste momento em casa!! So no portatil e na rua...(Algarve Digital)

Pequeno...senti-m ...nao te sei explicar...foi adrenalina, respeito, pequenez, alegria, sem força, feliz, parvo, pasmado...tudo ao mesmo tempo!!!

   

Ainda estou a tremer-m!! K funil lindo e defeituoso!!!Fazia um Z deitado!!!


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 16:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Foi a que horas?
> 
> Será que é isto que mostrava o radar ás 15h?



Acho que só pode ter sido isso kim....


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 16:55)

Agora tá a chover torrencialmente em Cadiz.

Webcam do Porto de Cadiz:
http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/espana/andalucia/webcam-cadiz-puerto.htm

Há cerca de uma hora atrás, no Sul de Espanha, perto daí, na cidade de San Fernando, tiraram esta foto muito interessante:






Já no final da manhã, havia este belo Arcus sobre a Baia de Cadiz:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

LINDO...E COMO ESTA AQUI O TEMPO!!! GRANDES CELULAS COMO ESSA!! DO TIPO SEVERAS!!!

ESSA É QUASE TAO ASSUSTADORA COMO A QUE PASSOU POR AKI!!!

BEM VISTO...

BEM...VEM AI OUTRA!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 17:10)

Esta Perto...

Ai ai...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

]ToRnAdO[;27776 disse:
			
		

> LINDO...E COMO ESTA AQUI O TEMPO!!! GRANDES CELULAS COMO ESSA!! DO TIPO SEVERAS!!!
> 
> ESSA É QUASE TAO ASSUSTADORA COMO A QUE PASSOU POR AKI!!!
> 
> ...



Vai-te a elas homem, mosta que és um verdadeiro meteolouco!    Mas com atenção e cuidadinho


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

Bem amigos!! vou ver se caço algum... perto do rio ou mar...nao th e camara!!  neste momento!!

Inte


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

]ToRnAdO[;27779 disse:
			
		

> Bem amigos!! vou ver se caço algum... perto do rio ou mar...nao th e camara!!  neste momento!!
> 
> Inte



Isse é crime, numa situação destas e sem nada que a registe!!! 

Por aqui chuva moderada já há mais de 1 hora e a temperatura está nos 7,8ºC. A pressão nos 1018 hPa.
A máxima foram 11,8ºC às 13:44h.


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

Fiz uma animação com imagens do radar da base naval americana:






Já repararam que no frame das 14:30 aparece um circulo engraçado ...
Mas não deve ser nada, pois as horas não coincidem com o relato.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

Vince disse:


> Fiz uma animação com imagens do radar da base naval americana: (...)



Não conhecia essa base nem esse radar, podes postar o link?


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não conhecia essa base nem esse radar, podes postar o link?



Claro, aqui vai, é o melhor radar da peninsula, pena ser no Sul de Espanha, mas mesmo assim cobre muito bem o Algarve.
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/radar/index.php?media=image&product=lrppirr


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Isto em Faro também parece estar animado...
Não há ninguém de Faro no Forum ?


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Por aqui 7,8 e 1018 hpa, céu algo nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2007 às 18:43)

Em Chaves a paisagem é esta! Cordilheira Cantabrica lá ao fundo, onde as terras do portuguesas se confundem com as galegas...


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 18:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Chaves a paisagem é esta! Cordilheira Cantabrica lá ao fundo, onde as terras do portuguesas se confundem com as galegas...



Espectacular Flaviense21


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 18:53)

Mas que animação foi esta tarde... com tornados e tudo! Estamos a ficar mal habituados, ele é tornados, ele é neve e que mais aí virá!!! 


@Flaviense21: Lindas fotografia. Mas esses montes deviam ir para a prisão pois não deixam passar nada aqui para nós! Ficam com tudo!  


Por Braga, a MIN/MAX: 7.6/12.7ºC. Dia com muitas nuvens mais sem precipitação...


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 19:00)

]ToRnAdO[;27779 disse:
			
		

> Bem amigos!! vou ver se caço algum... perto do rio ou mar...nao th e camara!!  neste momento!!
> Inte



ToRnAdO, prepara-te que está a chegar aí mais uma grossa ...


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Chaves a paisagem é esta! Cordilheira Cantabrica lá ao fundo, onde as terras do portuguesas se confundem com as galegas...



Muito bonita a paisagem  

Que tal foram estes dias em termos de neve por aí?


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 19:12)

4,7ºC e o céu coberto por algumas nuvens altas.

Hoje: 2,9ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Chaves a paisagem é esta! Cordilheira Cantabrica lá ao fundo, onde as terras do portuguesas se confundem com as galegas...



Grande paisagem!   

Então ai é que fica a Nossa Senhora da Agrela! Tinho ouvido falar tanto dela e não sabia onde era! Até julgava que seria algures no Alentejo.  

@ vaga: Isto sim é uma bonita paisagem, como vês também existe a presença humana mas é outro mundo!  

Por aqui estancado nos 7,8ºC e agauceiros moderados por vezes.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 19:17)

Por aqui céu muito nublado toda a tarde.

A minha máxima foi de 11.4ºC agora estou com 8.9ºC e humidade 50%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

Esta Borrasca é o nosso orgulho. Larga neve em Espanha, vai a Morrocos, Volta para o Sul e larga neve em LX, hoje tornados no Algarve. Vai-se embora hoje para a Catalunha mas volta dia 3 para a despedida, morre no dia 4. Quem está a subornar a bicha?

Bibliografia: Modelos do GFS.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Boas pessoal, bem parece k hoje isto andou animado pelo Algarve, e como irá ainda ficar vendo akela imagem de radar das 19h00...
Por aki acabaram os episódios de frio diurno, hoje já registei 15,5ºc de máxima e agora tenho 10,7ºc.


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

Pois aqui por coimbra o frio da semana passada também já disse adeus
hoje chegou aos 14.8ºC e agora sigo com 11ºC!!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2007 às 19:41)

O radar do IM já funcemina mas ainda está praticamente na mesma em que só se pode ver o sul


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2007 às 19:44)

Aqui a max de 13,5ºC às 15:34

Agora 10,3ºC - 86% - 1020hpa

Acabou o frio da semana passada mas não está tão quente como no inicio do mês.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

Aqui a máxima  já foi mais alta 13,2ºC mas nada de chuva  neste momento tenho céu muito nublado e 9.9ºC mas ainda a 5 minutos estava 9,5ºC a chuva anda por perto alias espero ver alguma actividade esta noite porque depois acabou


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 20:04)

Hummm,  já viram como as nuvens evoluiram no IR entre as 12:00 e as 18:00 ?


----------



## Mago (30 Jan 2007 às 20:08)

Boas Fotos Vince e Flaviense
Por aqui o tempo agora está de céu estrelado, 1019hpa
a temperatura esteve estável quase o dia todo
estão agora +3,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

Ola Dan! Eu estou em Lisboa, por isso não vi como foi em Chaves, mas pelo que os meus pais me falaram esteve mto mto frio, mas neve nada! Uma frustração! Ainda mais quando logo ao lado caíram 70 cm de neve nomeadamente em Lugo (Galiza)... As nuvens quando passavam por lá secavam e voltavam a descarregar em Castilla y Leon! Será praga?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Boas Noites a todos. Parece que o frio veio agora para os Açores.

Neste momento temos as temperaturas mais baixas deste inverno.

Ponta Delgada 11,5º
Nordeste 12,5º

A mais baixa regista-se no aerodromo do Pico com 9,9º


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Bem aqui em Paris nao se ve o sol.  

Ja estou bem farto.  

Desde o primeiro de janeiro acho que sou houve 5 dias de sol.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola Dan! Eu estou em Lisboa, por isso não vi como foi em Chaves, mas pelo que os meus pais me falaram esteve mto mto frio, mas neve nada! Uma frustração! Ainda mais quando logo ao lado caíram 70 cm de neve nomeadamente em Lugo (Galiza)... As nuvens quando passavam por lá secavam e voltavam a descarregar em Castilla y Leon! Será praga?



Por aqui foi a mesma desgraça


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2007 às 23:05)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas, geada e 1,9ºC.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Céu limpo e 3.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

Aqui neste momento tenho o que parece ser uma capa de nevoeiro alto a temperatura não baixa de maneira nelhuma os dois graus do IM para esta noite so me dão vontade de     agora tenho 8,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

Por aqui agora temos:

Ponta Delgada 11º

Nordeste 12,7º

A mais baixa continua a ser no Aerodromo do Pico com 9,4º


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

Boas, por aqui 11,1ºC; céu nublado; 1027hpa


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Por aqui temos +3,9ºC , 1020hpa
Céu estrelado, provavelmente vai haver formação de geada durante a noite.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Boa noite pessoal, por aki o céu parece querer limpar e registo agora 9,4ºc...
Já tenho saudades do frio...


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Pessoal!  

Por aqui tenho 7,4ºC e continuação de aguaceiros, se bem que neste momento fracos. Este é um dauqeles dias que dá gosto, a cada nuvem que passa, nem que seja uma miniatura, larga água!!


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 01:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pessoal!
> 
> Por aqui tenho 7,4ºC e continuação de aguaceiros, se bem que neste momento fracos. Este é um dauqeles dias que dá gosto, a cada nuvem que passa, nem que seja uma miniatura, larga água!!



A probabilidade de seca para essas bandas este ano, não deve ser muito grande  ou é "chuva que molha mas não rega"?


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 08:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pessoal!
> Por aqui tenho 7,4ºC e continuação de aguaceiros, se bem que neste momento fracos. Este é um dauqeles dias que dá gosto, a cada nuvem que passa, nem que seja uma miniatura, larga água!!



É verdade, olhando para o loop do satélite parece que o centro da depressão que estava há uns dias estava centrada sobre Lisboa começou a deslocar-se para Sul e nesse processo deixou-vos durante várias horas nuvens e chuva aí na zona de Elvas e Badajoz .
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=24&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 09:24)

bom dia todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado eu diria quase limpo 9ºC


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 10:10)

+2,2ºC , Nevoeiro pouco denso com algum sol


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 10:13)

Bons dias a todos e como prometido é devido...

As 2 fotos nao sao grande coisa mas da para perceber!!

1 foto...a celula a chegar





A segunda o tornado...





Aquela coisa enorme a tocar na agua e em grande rotatividade, foi lindo!!como disse um Z deitado e esquisito...mas foi lindo!!a agua a ser sugada!!

Ontem reconfirmei as horas com a minha mulher e foi por volta das 15.30 +-


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 10:18)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha minima foi de 5.5ºC e agora estou com 9.3ºC e 47% de humidade.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia a todos aqui do Forum.

Aqui por São Miguel, acordamos com boas abertas e tempo fresquinho.

Ás 9h as temperaturas eram de:

10,3º em Ponta Delgada e 12,1 no Nordeste


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 11:15)

]ToRnAdO[;27865 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias a todos e como prometido é devido...
> 
> As 2 fotos nao sao grande coisa mas da para perceber!!
> 
> ...



so vejo a 1a! a do tornado?? 
será do meu browser?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:17)

rozzo disse:


> so vejo a 1a! a do tornado??
> será do meu browser?



poix...deve ser algum problema...nao consegues ver a segunda foto???


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2007 às 11:18)

Tb não consigo ver a do tornado.

Hoje minima de 5,8ºC às 7:57

Agora 10,9ºC - 79% - 1025hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:19)

eu vejo bem... nao sei o que se passa...mas quantas fotos voces veem nesse lado...eu vejo duas, por foi as que postei...  

bem...


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

]ToRnAdO[;27880 disse:
			
		

> eu vejo bem... nao sei o que se passa...mas quantas fotos voces veem nesse lado...eu vejo duas, por foi as que postei...
> 
> bem...



A 1ª aparece bem, a segunda com um X vermelho. Nem seguindo o link se consegue ver.


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 11:22)

]ToRnAdO[  sim eu vejo duas fotos, nuvens de trovoada
ve-se basicamente bem....


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

]ToRnAdO[;27880 disse:
			
		

> eu vejo bem... nao sei o que se passa...mas quantas fotos voces veem nesse lado...eu vejo duas, por foi as que postei...
> 
> bem...



pois so aparece a 1a, a 2a indo pelo link que aparece qd se faz citar da erro 
mete ai o link sff !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:34)

aki ta o link

http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagem33ow5.jpg


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

Por aqui a temperatura já subiu. Está agora nos 13,4º em Ponta Delgada e nos 13,1º no Nordeste. O céu está muito Nublado e a pressão é de 1027.7hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

]ToRnAdO[;27885 disse:
			
		

> aki ta o link
> 
> http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagem33ow5.jpg



Ja conseguem ver???


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 11:48)

]ToRnAdO[, ampliei-te a imagem.







Infelizmente a fotografia é muito má, mal dá para perceber que está ali uma tromba d'água. Vê lá se arranjas uma câmara decente. 

Amante de meteorologia que se preze anda sempre com uma, nem que seja uma camera compacta de bolso. Perdeste uma oportunidade única de tirar umas fotos especiais. E oportunidades dessas são muito raras.
Diz-me só, isto estás a olhar para a direcção Este/Nordeste ? E já confirmaste a hora exacta para comparar ao sinal do radar ?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

Aqui a pressão já está nos 1025hpa  .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

Vince disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[, ampliei-te a imagem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poix...eu tenho, mas por azar nao tinha pilhas... mas fica referencia e tambem na minha memoria para sempre!! foi lindo... quando tirei essa foto, ele tava a tocar na agua  mas o telele...ja sabes!!


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 11:55)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 2,2ºC.

Mínima de -2,7ºC e bastante geada esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2007 às 11:58)

Aqui mínima de 5,9ºC...
Agora vou com 9,6ºC céu pouco nublado quase limpo pressão  a subir 1024hpa...]ToRnAdO[  boas fotos é pena não dar para ver melhor a tromba de água mas fica o registo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 11:58)

aqui fica um desenho para que compreendam melhor akilo que vi e senti e ouvi e tudo tudo tudo...

O formato era este...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 12:01)

Vince disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[, ampliei-te a imagem.
> 
> Diz-me só, isto estás a olhar para a direcção Este/Nordeste ? E já confirmaste a hora exacta para comparar ao sinal do radar ?



Eu nessa posiçao estou a olhar para NE e ele deslocava-se de NW para SE!!

A hora foi 15:30 sensivelmente (confirmado pela minha mulher) Eu disse ontem 15:45 mas foi mais cedo!!!

VINCE podes colocar esta foto  em grande nao estou a conseguir... para perceberem melhor o que se passou!!! obrigado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

O tempo ás 11h da manhã

Céu muito nublado, com sensação de frio

13,8º, 76% de Humidade, 7,2 km/h E, 1028,4 hPa em Ponta Delgada

13,7º, 73% de Humidade, 10,8 km/h E no Nordeste


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 12:37)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar muito nublado.

Estão 11.9ºC e humidade 36% e está algum vento vindo maioritariamente de Este.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 13:33)

Por aqui estou nuns tórridos 15.1 °C
Pressão nos 1024.6, ou seja, já estamos a ser bem abraçados pelo A que está a noroeste de Portugal.

Humidade a 68%

O dia mais desinteressante das últimas 2 semanas.


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 13:54)

Sol mas com algumas nuvens altas. 
Hoje a máxima deve ser superior a 10ºC. Neste momento já registo 7,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2007 às 14:16)

Céu nublado na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Já se vê a camada branca da Serra, que parece bem interessante acima dos 1400/1500 metros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2007 às 14:34)

*Assim amanheceu Chaves*

O frio e o nevoeiro do costume...


----------



## Luis França (31 Jan 2007 às 14:48)

Por aqui 11,9º e o céu a preparar-se, só visualmente, com nuvens de trovoada.
Hmm não sei, parece-me fumo sem fogo....


----------



## tozequio (31 Jan 2007 às 15:19)

Boas, por aqui mínima de 0.0ºC e máxima bastante elevada de 16.6ºC  

Neste momento 14.9ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

Boas, por aqui 16,8ºC; céu nublado; 1027hpa


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

não consigo visualizar a 2ª foto


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 15:25)

ja vi    
isto é k é fartura de fenomenos em portugal em menos de uma semana


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 15:28)

mocha disse:


> ja vi
> isto é k é fartura de fenomenos em portugal em menos de uma semana



Isto para mim e que sao fenomenos!! agora neve...bah!!  

EU KERO E SUPER-CELULAS - DO TIPO SEVERO!!

Mas ja me contento com uma multi-celula - severa


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 15:31)

tou a ver que isso aí ta bem mais animado que aqui, pensando bem ate ia de ferias agora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 15:31)

Por aqui 15,3º em Ponta Delgada e 13,1º no Nordeste. O ceu continua Nublado na zona sul da Ilha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

mocha disse:


> tou a ver que isso aí ta bem mais animado que aqui, pensando bem ate ia de ferias agora



Deixa começar a epoca de tempestades aki... ai sim tens calor, trovoadas intensas e um ou outro tornado...
 Senao ainda nao vale a pena...

Ja agora tens onde ficar..??


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Por aki sigo com céu limpo e 14,9ºc e por acaso umas férias vinham mesmo a calhar...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 15:36)

Malta...

O que se esta a passar a SW de mim... Parece que esta a ganhar um pokito de força!!

Parece um aglomerado de Celulas...  Kero opinioes...


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 15:44)

]ToRnAdO[;27930 disse:
			
		

> Malta...
> 
> O que se esta a passar a SW de mim... Parece que esta a ganhar um pokito de força!!
> 
> Parece um aglomerado de Celulas...  Kero opinioes...



LoL eu também prefiro esse tipo de fenomenos, bem a neve também é fixe! o frio por si só nem por isso...e as ondas de calor também "marcham"

+4,7ºC céu nublado


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 15:57)

por aki ainda sigo com 14,9ºc depois de já ter tido a máxima de 15,1ºc.
Esta noite o valor mais baixou foi de 6,7ºc.
Eu muito sinceramente tudo o k seja de extremos eu gosto, seja pelo calor pela chuva pelo frio ou pelo vento, mas de todas as hipoteses ninguém me tira o meu friozinho com a nevinha... é mesmo a minha adoração..


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

tozequio disse:


> Boas, por aqui mínima de 0.0ºC e máxima bastante elevada de 16.6ºC
> 
> Neste momento 14.9ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.



Hoje a mínima não baixou dos 4,3ºC tanta diferença numa área geográfica tão pequena  
1 ou 2 graus acredito agora uma das estações está


----------



## tozequio (31 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

Seringador disse:


> Hoje a mínima não baixou dos 4,3ºC tanta diferença numa área geográfica tão pequena
> 1 ou 2 graus acredito agora uma das estações está



Pois também acho  

Temos que tirar isso a limpo no Caramulo


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

]ToRnAdO[;27926 disse:
			
		

> Deixa começar a epoca de tempestades aki... ai sim tens calor, trovoadas intensas e um ou outro tornado...
> Senao ainda nao vale a pena...
> 
> Ja agora tens onde ficar..??



por acaso tenho uma costela algarvia (parte da mãe)  , mas são de Lagoa
quando era piquena passava la ferias, agora k sou grande tenho tendencias mais alentejanas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 16:24)

mocha disse:


> por acaso tenho uma costela algarvia (parte da mãe)  , mas são de Lagoa
> quando era piquena passava la ferias, agora k sou grande tenho tendencias mais alentejanas



Isso agrada-me...mas nada como as aguas calidas de Monte Gordo, e a ramboia de Monte Gordo!! Mas o alentejo tambem é muito a frente- gosto muito!!

Combina la isso, que isto  nao vai faltar!!!


----------



## mocha (31 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

]ToRnAdO[;27940 disse:
			
		

> Isso agrada-me...mas nada como as aguas calidas de Monte Gordo, e a ramboia de Monte Gordo!! Mas o alentejo tambem é muito a frente- gosto muito!!
> 
> Combina la isso, que isto  nao vai faltar!!!



as ferias ainda vão longe   
so la pra Agosto, ainda não ta nada decidido, claro se for pros teus lados eu apito. 
com certeza que isso   é k não pode faltar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

mocha disse:


> as ferias ainda vão longe
> so la pra Agosto, ainda não ta nada decidido, claro se for pros teus lados eu apito.
> com certeza que isso   é k não pode faltar



Poix vao...  mas aki sinto-m sempre de ferias...ou quase sempre!!

Mas nada como um fim de semana para sair dos ares poluidos de Lisboa, neste caso Barreiro!!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

]ToRnAdO[;27930 disse:
			
		

> Malta...
> Parece um aglomerado de Celulas...  Kero opinioes...



Não houve até agora uma única descarga eléctrica na zona:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rsfloc.html

Também não sinal de chuva em nenhum radar:
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/radar/index.php?media=image&product=lrppirr
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

Por isso, até ao momento, parece ser mais um aglomerado de algodão doce do que de células


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 17:01)

Ve a zona da Madeira e Oeste de Africa...


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2007 às 17:11)

Moita city Max 16,0ºC às 16:39

Já não digo as condições actuais porque podem seguir mesmo na assinatura


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 17:22)

]ToRnAdO[;27944 disse:
			
		

> Ve a zona da Madeira e Oeste de Africa...



Isso não vai dar nada para agora. Vê o GFS ou o NOGAPS para sexta à noite/sábado, que tem boa pinta para aí.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2007 às 17:25)

Já agora um facto curioso de como o vento "interfere" na descida de temperatura durante a noite.

31/1/07
Time WSpe  WGus Temp
        Km/h   Km/h  ºC     
0:00  0.0        5.8     9.3
0:20  4.3        4.3     9.2
0:40  0.0        0.0     9.2
1:00  0.0        0.0     8.5
1:20  0.0        0.0     8.1
1:40  0.0        0.0     7.8
2:00  0.0        0.0     7.7
2:20  0.0        5.8     7.8
2:40  0.0        0.0     7.4
3:00  0.0        0.0     7.1
3:20  0.0        0.0     6.6
3:40  0.0        0.0     6.5
4:00  0.0        0.0     6.5
4:20  4.3        5.8     6.5
4:40  5.0        6.5     7.0
5:00  0.0        0.0     7.0
5:20  0.0        0.0     6.7
5:40  0.0        0.0     6.8
6:00  0.0        0.0     6.6


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 17:30)

Vince disse:


> Isso não vai dar nada para agora. Vê o GFS ou o NOGAPS para sexta à noite/sábado, que tem boa pinta para aí.



Isso ja tinha reparado... ai sim ha festa!!! mas nada como uma surpresa ne??


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 17:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora um facto curioso de como o vento "interfere" na descida de temperatura durante a noite.



mais do que curioso, é mesmo essencial  se reparares nos mapas de observação das estações do IM, as estações que "estranhamente" teem sempre temperaturas mt baixas logo ao inicio da noite.. sao, "curiosamente" as que quase nao sopra vento 
coisa que aqui em lx nunca acontece!
mas por exemplo qd chego ao fim da tarde a oeiras, frequentemente nao sopra 1 brisa, e está bem mais fresco naquela altura..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

Olá a todos, alguem me pode explicar como é que hoje em Braga estiveram 24,7 graus??? vi isso neste site.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1:huh:


----------



## dj_alex (31 Jan 2007 às 18:03)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá a todos, alguem me pode explicar como é que hoje em Braga estiveram 24,7 graus??? vi isso neste site.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1:huh:



Nao vejo nada no link.....da um erro qualquer


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 18:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Nao vejo nada no link.....da um erro qualquer




tenta entrar assim http://www.wunderground.com, depois escreve braga, e depois clica em estações particulares e clica em Quinta da Capela.


----------



## tozequio (31 Jan 2007 às 18:06)

dj_alex disse:


> Nao vejo nada no link.....da um erro qualquer



Tenta agora:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1

Das duas uma: ou a estação está  ou então está exposta ao sol.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 18:09)

Gostava que estivesse mais calor neste início de fevereiro, pq " Fevereiro Quente, leva o diabo no ventre!"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 18:11)

tozequio disse:


> Tenta agora:
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1
> 
> Das duas uma: ou a estação está  ou então está exposta ao sol.



Deve estar metida numa estufa de flores 

Se fosse aqui em São Miguel, diria que estava numa estufa de ananazes 

Aliás informação correcta sobre Braga, á muito que deixou de existir, o instituto de meteorologia deve ter a estação meteorologica de Merelim desactivada, nunca aparecem dados. E os outros sites de meteorologia as temperaturas que dão de Braga, acho eu que não são correctas pois pelo que vejo mts vezes eles põe os valores do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 18:46)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 14.1  agora estou com 10.7ºC e humidade em 44%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 19:15)

pelos registos que tive a consultar na minha estação hoje ainda chegou aos 7,1ºC,
Agora estão os amenos 5ºC, amenos comparados a alguns dias...


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá a todos, alguem me pode explicar como é que hoje em Braga estiveram 24,7 graus??? vi isso neste site.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1:huh:



Nada..
Na estufa que é a rua onde moro a máxima foi de 12.4ºC e a mínima essa sim que foi bem baixa, 0.0ºC


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 19:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá a todos, alguem me pode explicar como é que hoje em Braga estiveram 24,7 graus??? vi isso neste site.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1:huh:



pois, no wunderground tem la 2 estaçoes marcadas em Braga. uma nao sei se é que aparece na rede do IM. a outra (essa dos 24º) obviamente só pode estar mal situada. ou o sensor apanhar sol, ou nao ter ventilação, ou algo do tipo   repara que a outra teve apenas 16º de máxima, um valor razoável.. agora esses 24!


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 19:40)

rozzo disse:


> pois, no wunderground tem la 2 estaçoes marcadas em Braga. uma nao sei se é que aparece na rede do IM. a outra (essa dos 24º) obviamente só pode estar mal situada. ou o sensor apanhar sol, ou nao ter ventilação, ou algo do tipo   repara que a outra teve apenas 16º de máxima, um valor razoável.. agora esses 24!



16 aqui hoje só se for ao sol


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,0ºc e a máximafoi de 15,1ºc...


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2007 às 20:39)

Minho disse:


> 16 aqui hoje só se for ao sol



bom isso é tudo relativo do que queres dizer tar ao sol.. afinal o abrigo tem que tar ao sol ne?   mas nao sei, tu que tas ai deves saber melhor se teve frio ou nao 
mas eu amanha posso checkar qual o valor da maxima na estaçao do IM de braga.
provavelmente entao esteve menos, e essa que deu 16º no wunderground tb nao é nada oficial (como a dos 24º) e nao é mt fiavel


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 20:48)

rozzo disse:


> bom isso é tudo relativo do que queres dizer tar ao sol.. afinal o abrigo tem que tar ao sol ne?   mas nao sei, tu que tas ai deves saber melhor se teve frio ou nao
> mas eu amanha posso checkar qual o valor da maxima na estaçao do IM de braga.
> provavelmente entao esteve menos, e essa que deu 16º no wunderground tb nao é nada oficial (como a dos 24º) e nao é mt fiavel



A pessoa deve ter um sensor normalíssimo sem abrigo nenhum como eu,e tenho k mudar sempre o sensor de local pra não apanhar sol senão acontece precisamente o mesmo e registo valores dessa ordem.
Agora sigo com 9,8ºc


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 21:00)

por aqui 11,1ºC; céu nublado. 1027hpa


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

Sanxito disse:


> A pessoa deve ter um sensor normalíssimo sem abrigo nenhum como eu,e *tenho k mudar sempre o sensor de local pra não apanhar sol *senão acontece precisamente o mesmo e registo valores dessa ordem.
> Agora sigo com 9,8ºc






Tens aqui a solução  Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo) 



 

Mãos à obra


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 21:28)

Boa noite a todos! 

Aqui seguimos com 13,8º em Ponta Delgada e 11,1º no Nordeste. Vamos ter mais uma noite fria aqui para a região.


Voces já viram o aviso do IM? Alerta laranja para Évora e Beja?? Ainda por cima de frio?? Com temperaturas entre 0 e 12 graus    Até parece que no Alentejo nunca mais frio!! Devem andar bebados lá no IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2007 às 21:38)

A minha pressão está em 1027hpa.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2007 às 21:42)

Aqui a máxima foi de 13,0ºC neste momento vou com 7,4ºC e 1026hpa céu limpo...também não entendo o alerta laranja para o alentejo!!


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

rozzo disse:


> bom isso é tudo relativo do que queres dizer tar ao sol.. afinal o abrigo tem que tar ao sol ne?   mas nao sei, tu que tas ai deves saber melhor se teve frio ou nao
> mas eu amanha posso checkar qual o valor da maxima na estaçao do IM de braga.
> provavelmente entao esteve menos, e essa que deu 16º no wunderground tb nao é nada oficial (como a dos 24º) e nao é mt fiavel



Oh rozzo é uma maneira de dizer! Claro que os abrigos estão ao sol  


Braga, agora, 7.7ºC, 1023hPa


----------



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2007 às 22:12)

Claro que os ABRIGOS estão ao Sol - é para isso que servem  

Bem , a máxima de hoje em Braga foi de 13,4 C às 15.27 h. !

Essas estações que referiram devem estar    

A máxima em Braga para Janeiro é de 22,6 , segundo as "Normais Climatológicas " de 1931/60 , que são as únicas que agora tenho à mão !

Abraços a todos


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

Hoje o céu esteve muito nublado durante a tarde e só agora começa a limpar.

Neste momento: 3,9ºC

Hoje: -2,7ºC / 8,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 22:33)

GranNevada disse:


> Claro que os ABRIGOS estão ao Sol - é para isso que servem
> 
> Bem , a máxima de hoje em Braga foi de 13,4 C às 15.27 h. !
> 
> ...



Desculpa perguntar-te mas de que site tiraste essa informação sobre a temperatura em Braga? Ou fui apenas da tua própria estação?


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 22:36)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Desculpa perguntar-te mas de que site tiraste essa informação sobre a temperatura em Braga? Ou fui apenas da tua própria estação?



O Grannevada tem uma estação toda tonecas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 22:42)

Minho disse:


> O Grannevada tem uma estação toda tonecas



Mas a estação dele pode ser vista online??


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Mas a estação dele pode ser vista online??



Não. Acho que não tem os dados on-line... penso eu de que! 

Braga, 7.1ºC


----------



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Uma estação toda tonecas ? Até me parto de riso    

Bem , de facto tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro , mas não está online  

Tenho aqui uns problemas e não consigo pô-la a funcionar on-line como deve ser .

Seja como for , quando quiserem dados de Braga , seja da minha Davis ou da oficial do Im , é só pedir


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 22:50)

Minho disse:


> Não. Acho que não tem os dados on-line... penso eu de que!
> 
> Braga, 7.1ºC



E tu tens??

Eu ainda não tenho nenhuma estação. Apenas adquiri um termometro, estou á espera que ele chegue.

Agora segundo o IM estão 13º em Ponta Delgada e 11,5º no Nordeste


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

GranNevada disse:


> Bem , de facto tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro , mas não está online


Lá está, toda tonecas  




MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E tu tens??
> 
> Eu ainda não tenho nenhuma estação. Apenas adquiri um termometro, estou á espera que ele chegue.
> 
> Agora segundo o IM estão 13º em Ponta Delgada e 11,5º no Nordeste



Não. A minha estação é super amadora. Os dados são tirados on-olho, para uma folha excel


----------



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2007 às 22:59)

:d :d :d


----------



## MNeves (31 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

Boa noite. Por aqui estão cerca de 5ºC e nevoeiro cerrado( o que não costuma acontecer muito à noite aqui)


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Céu limpo e 3,5ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

Por aqui pela IMBICTA:

Céu 	limpo
Temperatura  6.8ºC
HR	93%
Pressão  1027 hPa


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Boas  


Por aqui: Céu Limpo

Temp. 6.9ºC

Humid: 80%

Pressão: 1026hPa

Vento: Fraco  NNE


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2007 às 23:23)

Boas pessoal, por aki tenho 8,6ºc céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

GranNevada disse:


> :d :d :d



Como consegues aceder aos dados do IM sobre braga? Eu não consigo


----------



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

Pois eu consigo , mas não posso dizer ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 14:49)

]ToRnAdO[;27896 disse:
			
		

> aqui fica um desenho para que compreendam melhor akilo que vi e senti e ouvi e tudo tudo tudo...
> 
> O formato era este...



Que pena a imagem estar assim pro manhoso, mas ainda assim valeu ToRnAdO, isso é que é estar no local correcto no momento certo! 



tozequio disse:


> Pois também acho
> 
> Temos que tirar isso a limpo no Caramulo



Coocar a sonda no frigorifico não vale....  



rozzo disse:


> bom isso é tudo relativo do que queres dizer tar ao sol.. afinal o abrigo tem que tar ao sol ne?   mas nao sei, tu que tas ai deves saber melhor se teve frio ou nao
> mas eu amanha posso checkar qual o valor da maxima na estaçao do IM de braga.
> provavelmente entao esteve menos, e essa que deu 16º no wunderground tb nao é nada oficial (como a dos 24º) e nao é mt fiavel



Rozzo se as estação esta funcionar, qual será o motivo de não a term online no vosso site?  Descriminação Minhota?  

Aqui deixo os meu dados do passado dia 31JAN07.

Máx: 10,9ºC
Mín: 6ºC
E assim se acabou este mês!


----------

